# Auf Goldenen Schwingen



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

/ooc

Da sich das RP hier zu nichts mehr entwickelt hat versuche ich es einfach nochmal, diesmal hoffentlich mit mehr Erfolg. Bitte lest euch die Regeln durch, bevor ihr anfangt!
Jeder sagt kurz, wie er aussieht, welche Rasse er spielt und seinen Namen (Ich werde diese Informationen in den Anfangspost übernehmen, damit man, falls man die Namen verwechselt, nicht lange suchen muss) und los gehts. Charakterwechsel sind erlaubt, aber bitte haltet es übersichtlich, Tabus sind: Smielys aller art, von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis ^^, Abkürzungen wie Lol oder Rofl, sich als übermächtig dazustellen (Drache , der in Menschenform gefangen ist ja, Todesschwinge in Menschenform, jederzeit dazu fähig, zum Drache zu werden nein!), anderen vorzuschreiben,wie sie zu reagieren haben( z.b. * haut XY eine rein, worauf sich eine Handfeste Schlägerei entwickelt* ebenso ist es nicht möglich, Waffen oder Rüstungen von anderen einfach so zu zerstören!). XY hatte auch Magie, Druidentum oder ähnliches benutzen können. 

Ich setzte das Gasthaus einfach mal ins Schlingendorntal, da werden sich beide Fraktionen wohl am häufigsten über den Weg laufen. Bei Beschwerde können wir das natürlich ändern.

Ihr bestimmt, über was geredet wird. Wie in einem Gasthaus eben. Außerdem müsst ihr nicht immer ein Abenteurer oder Held sein, ihr könnt genau so gut Bauer, Händler, Dieb, Hure, Maid vom Ebenholzsee, Razunzel, Verrückter ,Verbannter... sein. Eurer Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt, Hauptsache ihr seid nicht zu mächtig. ( NEIN, ihr seid NICHT Illidan, Kil'jaeden, Todesschwinge oder der Boss von Dalaran)
Titel wie Erzmagier XY oder YX der Schweigsame sind erlaubt, aber wie gesagt, bitte nicht allzu arg übertreiben. Das "Gasthaus" ist neutral, und sagen wir, dass Horde und Allianz miteinander reden können.
Wer Lust hat,Wirt oder Schankmaid oder Spielmann zu sein,ist herzlich eingeladen, dies zu tun.
Noch was: Das ist ein Gasthaus! Besauft euch, lallt, stimmt ein Sauflied an! Damit aber die anderen auch wissen, wovon ihr singt, macht einen Link in den Dialog,in etwa so:

* leert noch einen Krug, Kichert leicht angesoffen und stimmt ein Sauflied an* Daaa wollen wir nicht zaghaft sein, bring noch ein volles Glas. Heda, Wirt, vom besten Wein dort aus dem größten Fass...

Der nächste kanns sich ja anhören und aus dem Text zitieren, um zu zeigen, dass er mit singt oder es zeigen.(* klatscht im Takt mit und singt begeistert den Refrain mit*). Hmm... sonst noch was... Ach ja:

Wenn ihr euch entschieden habt, was ihr dastellen wollt, fragt euch, ob ihr in Stande, das dazustellen. Ein zwergischer Schürfer wird wohl kaum sagen: &#8222; Edle XYZ, dürfte ich um diesen Tanz bitten? Ich wäre hocherfreut, wenn ihr ihn mir schenken würdet!" So redet vielleicht ein Paladin. Natürlich können Zwerge höflich sein, aber dann schon eher: &#8222; Schöne Dame, würdet ihr vielleicht mit mir tanzen? Das würde mich sehr freuen!"

Außerdem bitte ich euch, ein wenig Wissen über das WoW-Universum mitzubringen. Ihr müsst nicht wissen wer die dritte Halbschwester eines Schwagers des Generals der vierten Legion, der im Kampf gegen die Orcs gefallen ist, war, aber ein bisschen Grundwissen sollte vorhanden sein. 

Bei Klassen und Rassen, die man ingame (noch) nicht spielen kann, fragt bitte vorher nach. Wenn ihr unbedingt, einen Satyr oder ähnliches spielen wollt, solltet ihr aber schonmal damit rechnen, dass man euch nicht sehr freundlich begegnet.

Dann fange ich mal an. Mein Charakter:
Name: *Barbas (momentan)*/Lethior gespielt bis Seite 41
Geschlecht: *männlich*/männlich
Rasse: *Geist (Menschlich)*/ Mensch
Beruf: *Pirat* / Hexemeister
Aussehen: Da er ein Geist ist, kann man nur schwer sein genaues Aussehen ausmachen. Die Farben seiner Kleidung sind nurnoch schwer auszumachen, er ist -wie für einen Geist völlig normal- leicht durchsichtig. Er trägt eine schwarze Lederhose und eine prächtige rote Lederjacke, darunter ein weißes Hemd. An seiner Seite hängt ein aufwändig mit Gold und Juwelen verzierter Säbel. Er ist muskulös und trägt einen wilden, schwarzen Bart. Die ebenfalls schwarzen Haare werden nur mühsam von einem prunkvollen Admiralshut zurückgehalten. Durch die wettergegerbte Haut bekommt sein Auftreten einen rauen Eindruck. Er kann nur von Personen gesehen werden, die über entsprechende Erfahrung mit Geistern verfügen oder entsprechende Hilfsmittel dafür haben (z.B. spezielle Brillen, Katzenaugenelexier). Seine Stimme kann gehört werden, allerdings wird sie den meisten eher vorkommen wie de Wind oder das Rauschen des Meeres, wenn sie keinen Körper zu der Stimme sehen.


Soladra: 
Name: Franceska
Rasse: Mensch
Beruf: Gaucklerin/Musikerin
Aussehen: dunklere Haut(wie klassische Zigeuner), schwarze Haare, dunkle Augen, rote , weite Gauklerkleidung, Tasche mit Verschiedenen Requisiten, Flöten im Gürtel

phipush1:
Volk: Goblin
Name: Gorisch Klingbeutel
Beruf: Inschriftenkundler
Aussehen: Gorrisch ist klein,sehr klein sogar.Er misst grade mal 60 cm.Das scheint ihm allerdings ziemlich egal zu sein.
Sein nur noch dürftig vorhandenes Haar ist schneeweiß, seine Augen sind giftgrün.Desweiteren ist er in eine schwarze Robe 
gekleidet, in deren Ärmel 2 Saphire eingewebt sind.An seinem Gürtel hängen 3 kleine Beutel, die aber prall gefüllt sind.

Deck5:
Name:Ohfelia
Rasse:Nachtelf
Klasse:Schurkin
Geschlecht: weiblich
Bemerkungen trägt über beide arme eine voll kommene Plattenrüstung sonst aber nur leder 
ich denke noch nicht gesagt zu haben das sie von dämonischem einfluss betroffen ist

ScHaDoWeYe:
Rasse: Nachtelf, männlich
Name: Marago Morgenschleier
Klasse: Krieger
Beschreibung: Ein schlichter Typ, nichts besonderes. Er hat einen Schild und ein Schwert, eine leichte Rüstung.
Er wirkt etwas deplaziert, scheint mehr in einen leuchten blauen Wald wie den Ashenvales zu gehören, als 
in einen Dschungel, wie den des Stranglethorntales.

Simpley: 
Name: Pardon
Rasse: Goblin
Klasse: Tüftler
Fraktion: Unteres Viertel
Aussehen: Braune knie-lange,dort abgerissene Hose, Braune Lederstiefel, die einige verbrannte Flecken haben(Gobliningenieurskunst), eine Grün/braune Lederrüstung, Wappenrock des Unteren Viertels,der selbstverständlich auch brandflecken aufweist, und darrüber einen Ledergurt an dem einige Sprengladungen befestigt sind, auch ein Gewehr mit einem breitem Lauf ist am Rücken festgeschnallt. Er trägt schwarze Handschuhe, die Gummiartige Innenseiten aufweisen, eine grüne Ingeniersbrille, bestehent aus zwei Zahnrädern und Malachit-Gläsern. Er hat einen vorne spitzzulaufenden Hut auf, den eine Feuerrocfeder ziert. Den Abschluss bilden zwei unscheinbare Dolche die am Gürtel befestigt sind und jeweils eine Glücksmünze mit einem Loch, durch die ein Faden gesponnen ist, der Münze mit Dolch verbindet . 

Edou:
Name: Sirania Waldlied
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Rasse: Nachtelfin
Beruf: Druidin(Baum)/Alchemystin
Aussehen: Ein dunkelblaues Kleid, eine sehr dunkle Lila haar pracht, Blaue augen, Haurfarbe etwas helleres blau/lila als das Kleid, einen Schwarzen gürtel, an dem mehrere taschen mit kräutern hängen. Lange ohren, um die augen Tätowierungen.
Sie sieht freundlich aus, und nutzt mit ihrer macht zu heilen um andere leid und Schmerz zu lindern.

T3rm1n4tor:
Name: *Will Angus*
Geschlecht: *männlich*
Rasse: *Mensch*
Beruf: *Hexenmeister*
Aussehen: Trägt immer eine schwarze Robe, welche mit Ornamenten dunklen Urprungs versehen sind. Dazu eine etwas hellere, aber trotzdem schwarze Kaputze, die sein Gesicht fast völlig mit Schatten bedeckte. Nur seinen Mund konnte man, wenn auch schwer, erkennen. Auch wenn er durch seine Robe und Zaubererstatus als Schwächling aussieht, verbergen sich hinter der Fassade Große Muskeln. Niemand weiß ob er schon mal etwas anderes als Hexenmeister war. Er trägt schwarze Schuhe. Früher glänzten sie, aber durch den Schmutz und das Blut wurden sie eher dunkelbraun.

Amraam:
Name: Arecaidin
Geschlecht: männlich
Rasse: Gnom
Beruf: Hexenmeister
Aussehen: Einfache Gewänder, deren Aussehen darauf schliesen lassen, das den Besitzer es nicht auf aussehen sondern hauptsächlich auf funktionalität ankommt. Grober und stabieler stoff mit leder-einlagen schützen den Besitzer effektiv vor Dornen und Spitzen ästen. komplett bedeckte Haut verhindert effektiv moskito-bisse.
Ein leichtes, rumhüpfendes hintergrund-verzehrendes-flirren, das diesen Hexenmeister folgt deutet auf ein phasenverschobenes oder Unsichtbares geschöpf hin.

Name:Fremden unbekannt
Geschlecht:Männlich
Rase: Untot
Klasse: Hexenmeister
Beruf:Alchemist
Zugehörigkeit:
In Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Verlassenen ist für ihn der packt mit der Horde kein Zweckbündnis.
Er kämpft mit und für die Horde.
Außerhalb der großen Schlacht zwischen der Allianz und der Horde, hilft er nur seinen neuen oder alten Freunden.
Aber auch alleine kann er recht gut Leben.
Aussehen: Eine lange dreckige Rot-Braune Stoffrobe verdeckt seine Knochen Beine.
Von seinem grünen Gesicht ist nicht viel zu erkennen, da die Kapuze der Robe darüber hängt,
doch seine rot leuchteten Augen kann man nicht übersehen.
Um seinem Rücken ist eine kleine Reisetasche gebunden, auf der ein Totenschädel liegt.
Auf seiner linken Seite trägt er ein Schwert und mit einem langen Holzstab, der aussieht als wäre er selbst geschnitzt, stützt er sich.
Er wird außerdem von seinen Dämonen blau angeleuchtet.
Charaktereigenschaften:
Ein eher düsterer Geselle.
Was viele aber nicht wissen ist, dass er einen sehr großen Humor hat.
Er liebt es ganz und gar nicht wenn er im Mittelpunkt steht, im Gegenteil, er hasst es.
Was er aber liebt ist gutes Essen und Trinken.
Nur selten ist er am Abend nicht betrunken.
Er versteht es seine Gegner zu quälen, um ihnen Informationen zu entlocken oder sie damit zu töten.
Was ihn oder den ein oder anderen schon nützlich war.
/ooc off

*betritt das Gasthaus, die Kapuze tief ins Gesicht gezogen und setzt sich, nachdem er ein Bier bestellt hat in eine Ecke in die Nähe des Kamins. Im flackernden Schein des Kaminfeuers scheint es, als würde _etwas _um den Stuhl des Hexenmeisters hüpfen*


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

Name: Franceska
Rasse: Mensch
Beruf: Gaucklerin/Musikerin
Aussehen: dunklere Haut(wie klassische Zigeuner), schwarze Haare, dunkle Augen, rote , weite Gauklerkleidung, Tasche mit Verschiedenen Requisiten, Flöten im Gürtel


/ooc off

*Die Tür geht auf und Franceska tritt singend herein*
*bemerkt den Hexenmeister, unterbricht ihren Gesang und lächelt ihm aufmunternd zu*
Einen wunderschönen Abend, mein Herr!


----------



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

*Mustert die Gauklerin mit einem kühlen Blick unter der Kapuze hervor*
N'abend.
*Lehnt seinen Stab an den Tisch, zieht ein Buch aus seiner Robe und beginnt darin zu lesen. Mit abschätzendem Ton hört man ihn ein "Gaukler" murmeln*


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

*hört auf zu lächeln , legt den Kopf schief und stemmt die Hände in die Hüften*
Nanu? Etwa schlecht Gelaunt? Wieso denn?
*grinst*
Das ist doch der herrliche Abend eines herrlichen Tages!
*setzt sich ungefragt an den Tisch des Hexers und bestellt sich Tundrabeeren*


----------



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

*blickt nur kurz von seinem Buch auf, um der Gauklerin einen abschätzenden Blick zuzuwerfen*
Ich bin nicht schlecht gelaunt. Nur, weil ich nicht gleich vor Freude beinahe platze, sondern mich in Studien vertiefe, um nicht irgendwann in der Gosse zu enden, mir mein Geld als Bettler oder Spielmann zu verdienen und anderen Leuten damit auf die Nerven gehen muss.
*blickt wieder in sein Buch*


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

*lacht*
Und warum soll ich nicht in der Gosse Enden? Das Leben ist kurz, und man muss es genießen. 
Ich sterbe lieber betrunken gemeuchelt in meiner Heimat, als weit weg ein Leben zu führen , dass ich gar nicht möchte.
*steckt sich lächelnd eine der Beeren in den Mund und kaut *
Obwohl ich eigentlich gar keine Heimat habe. Ich wohne überall und nirgendwo!
Wo meine Freunde sind, bin ich zuhause,und ih habe überall Freunde und Bekannte.
*grinst sichtlich zufrieden mit ihren Worten und isst noch ein paar Tundrabeeren*


----------



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

*grinst*
Genau. Überall Freunde und Bekannte. Und wenn man mal mehr Geld hat als die, überlegen sie sich, ob die Freundschaft auch mehrere Gold aufwiegen kann, die man dringend benötigt um die Familie zu versorgen. Und dann sitzt man irgendwo im nirgendwo, von den tollen Freunden verraten, halbtotgeschlagen und ohne Gold oder sonstige Gegenstände von Wert. Wenn man Glück hat tötet einen dann der nächste Bär. Oder aber man sucht verzweifelt nach einem Dorf und verendet langsam und qualvoll an den Wunden.
*ein böses Grinsen huscht über seine Lippen, als er die letzten Worte ausspricht*
Ihr solltet nicht so treudoof allen vertrauen die euch begegnen, sonst habt ihr euer tolles Leben schneller hinter euch, als euch lieb ist.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

*kichert*
Das hört sich an, als hättet ihr schleche Erfahrungen!


----------



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

Wie ihr seht lebe ich noch. Und Geld habe ich auch zur genüge. Denn die , denen ich mein Vertrauen gebe, haben es sich über lange Zeit erarbeitet.
*setzt ein fieses Grinsen auf*
Oder haben garnicht die Möglichkeit mich zu verraten.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

Und ich lebe ebenfalls, oderr etwa nicht?
*grinst noch mehr*
Über Geldsogen kann ich nicht klagen, im Gegensatz zu euch habe ich allerdings Freunde und nicht nur Vertraute.
*isst noch mehr Beeren und kaut nachdenklich*
Ich denk nicht viel über die Zukunft nach und lebe für den Augenblick.


----------



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

*überschwänglich laut*
Genau lebe für den Augenblick! Werde glücklich! Die Zukunft kann dich interessieren, wenn sie da ist! 
*wieder ruhiger*
Nur irgendwann wird die Zukunft da sein. Und vielleicht wirst du dann auch bemerken, dass dein Leben garnicht so toll war. Und das es vielleicht doch nicht so gut war, sich jeden Tag zu betrinken mit den tollen Freunden. Weil irgendwann kannst du nichtmehr jeden Tag feiern und dann wartest du nurnoch darauf, dass es zu Ende geht


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

/occ 

Ich möchte anmerken das ich noch nie RP betrieben hab und auch nicht viel Erfahrung habe, aber jeder fängt mal an

Name: Arosk
Rasse: Troll
Beruf: Jäger
Aussehen: Trägt ein abgetragenes braunes Leinenhemd mit langer brauner Hose und trägt einen Bogen. Außerdem besitzt er einen Wolf, der sich Tiro nennt, der ihn auf seiner Jagd begleitet. Er hat einen großen Pickel auf der langen beachtlichen Nase die hervorsticht da er nur kleine Hauer für einen Troll hat.
Er hat dunkelblaue Haut, rote Haare und grüne Augen.

/occ off

*kommt nach einem anstrengenden Tag der Jagd an dem Gasthaus an und bindet seinen Wolf an der Tränke vor dem Gasthaus an und betritt dann das Gasthaus*
*schau sich misstrauisch um un erblickt den Hexenmeister dem er einen spöttischen Blick zu wirft*

*sieht die zwei Menschen und begibt sich in eine dunkle Ecke während er leise, aber doch hörbar offensichtlich mit sich selbst spricht*

Schlechte Magie diesen Ort erfüllt.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

*Wendet sich dem Troll zu und winkt im grinsend zu*
Hallöchen, werter Herr Troll! Wie geht es?
*wieder zum Hexenmeister*
Schluss mit diesen trüben Gedanken! Wie heißt ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

*seufzt*
Mein Name ist Lethior. Und ich schätze ich muss nicht nach eurem Namen fragen, weil ihr in mir sowieso gleich voller Elan um die Ohren schmettern werdet.
*trinkt einen großen Schluck von seinem Bier und widmet sich wieder seinem Buch*


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

Voller Elan? Aber sicher doch!
*fängt schallend an zu lachen*
Franceska heiß ich.


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

*hört die freundlichen Worte der Gauklerin bleibt aber unbewegt in der dunklen Ecke sitzen*

Grml... Sieht man mir an das ich nicht ganz gut bin.

*Versucht fast verzweifelt den Wirt herbeizuwinken der sich aber anscheinend heftig dagegen wehrt*
*steht auf und haut mit einer Wucht auf die Theke das der Wirt sofort zusammenzuckt*

TRINKEN! Gib mir was!

*verzieht sich wieder in die dunkle Stelle und grumelt vor sich hin*


----------



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

*seufzt ein weiteres Mal*
Wunderschön. Wirklich. Ein ganz toller Name.
*Deutet auf den Troll*
Der hat bestimmt Lust mit dir zu reden. Der ist an einer netten Unterhaltung mit dir sicherlich genauso interessiert wie ich.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

Na wenn der Herr meint...
*verdreht die augen, schnappt ihren Teller und setzt sich an einen Tisch zwischen den beiden*
So. Wunderbar. Möchte jemand einen Witz hören? Eine lustige Geschichte? Ein Flötenspiel?
Oder wollt ihr vor euch hingammeln bis ihr eingeht wie die Brummer auf dem Dacboden?


----------



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

*seufzt noch lauter als die beiden Male davor und versucht sich krampfhaft auf sein Buch zu konzentrieren, was im wegen Franceskas Gerede einfach nicht gelingen will*


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

*Dreht den Kopf zu der Gauklerin und macht ein fragendes Gesicht*

Was los?

*Der Wirt bringt dem Troll endlich sein Getränk und verschwindet so schnell auch wieder*

*Fängt an zu trinken und setzt erst wieder ab als der Becher nur noch ein Viertel voll ist*


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

*bemerkt mit genugtuung die Zerstreutheit des Hexers und wendet sich dem Toll zu*
*leise*
Kann ich dir helfen?


----------



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

*flüstert so laut, dass es kaum zu hören ist*
Hoffentlich kann sich der Troll nicht so gut beherrschen wie ich...
*nimmt einen weiteren Zug von seinem Bier und lehnt sich mit geschlossenen Augen gegen die Stuhllehne*


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

*vernimmt das Flüstern sitzt dabei aber emotionslos da*
*Dreht den Kopf langsam wieder zu der Gauklerin*

Du MIR helfen?!

*Der Troll bricht in schallendes Gelächter aus*
*Fängt sich wieder ein und fährt fort*

Was will ein Gauklerin mir helfen können?


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

DAS HAB ICH GEHÖRT!
*grinst den Hexenmeister an*
Meine Mutter ist eine Halbelfe und deshalb hör ich recht gut!
*zum Troll*
Öhm...weiß nicht...Ich könnt dich zu was zu futtern einladen...


----------



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

*wütend* 
Und der Lautstärke deines Geschreis nach zu urteilen muss dein Vater ein Hahn bei Sonnenaufgang gewesen sein!


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

*kichert* 
Vielleicht...


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

*springt plötzlich auf und läuft auf den Hexenmeister zu fängt sich doch im letzten Moment ab und setzt sich wieder*

Hier niemand böse sein!

*Der Troll spricht jetzt sehr lautstark und man hört seinen Zorn in der Stimme*

*Zur Gauklerin*

Essen immer gut. Was es geben? Frisches Ebnenläuferschenkel?


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

Komm drau an, ob der Wirt das führt...Ich persöhnlich mag Raptor lieber, aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden. 
Darf ich mich zu dir an den Tisch setzen?
*lächelt *


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

*Das Gesicht des Trolles bekommt plötzlich ein müdes Lächeln*

Aber nur wenn es was zu essen gibt. Ich hungrig.


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

*steht auf, geht zum Wirt , wechselt mit ihm ein paar freundliche Worte und legt eine Goldmünze aus ihrem Beutel auf den Tresen*
*zwinkert dem Wirt zu, der sofort seine Gehilfen in die Küche scheucht *
Das wäre geregelt. Unser Essen wird bald kommen.
*trommelt mit den Fingern auf der Tischplatte*


----------



## Lethior (18. April 2010)

*beobachtet das Verhalten des Trolls, zeigt aber keinerlei Reaktion darauf. Sichtlich erfreut darüber, dass er jetzt nichtmehr von der Gauklerin belästigt wird, wendet er sich seinem Buch zu und rückt etwas näher an den Kamin um besser lesen zu können*


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2010)

*Der Troll macht jetzt einen freundlichen Eindruck und nicht dunkel und emotionslos wie zuvor*
*Wendet sich der Gauklerin zu und fragt sie*

Wie man dich nennen?


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

Mein Name ist, falls du ihn nicht eben schon gehört haben solltest, Franceska.
*lächelt immernoch *
Du kannst mich aber ruhig Franzi nennen, alle meine Freunde nenen mich so.
*schaut den Troll neugierig an*
Und wie heißt du?


----------



## Gurk1 (19. April 2010)

/ooc 

Nachdem Lethior sogar an mich gedacht hat melde ich mich auch wieder mal im RP Forum.
Also hier ein alter bekannter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name: Grimna
Rasse: Zwerg
Beruf: Paladin
Aussehen: Trägt eine Plattenrüstung deren ursprüngliche Farbe man durch den ganzen Dreck schon nicht mehr sehen kann. Führt stehts seinen Streitkolben mit sich der fast so groß ist wie er selbst obwohl er etwas größer ist als ein normaler zwerg. Ausserdem hat er eine Wunde im gesicht die erst wenige tage alt ist.

/ooc

*Grimna betritt das Gasthaus, er wirkt sichtlich erschöpft seine Augen nehmen registrieren sofort die anderen Gäste*
"N´Abend"
*er geht zum wirt bestellt sich ein bier und was zu essen und setz sich an einen freien Tisch. Er legt seinen Streitkolben darauf und beginnt ihn mit einem ziemlich dreckigen lappen zu säubern*


----------



## Soladra (19. April 2010)

*dreht sich zu dem Paladin um*
Seid gegrüßt, Paladin. Mein Name ist Franceska. Der eurige?


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*Blickt von seinem Buch auf, als der Paladin ins Gasthaus tritt und mustert ihn mit ausdrucksloser Miene*
*murmelt gerade so laut das man es hörn kann*
N'abend.
*Nimmt noch einen großen Zug von seinem Bier und wendet sich wieder seinem Buch zu, schielt aber hin und wieder zu dem Paladin*


----------



## Gurk1 (19. April 2010)

*Grimna dreht sich zur gauklerin um. Und antwortet weit freundlicher als er aussieht*
"Auch euch Grüße Francesca. Man nennt mich Grimna. Ich bin Paladin des Argentumkreuzzugs."


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

/ooc

Name: Megisto
Volk: Draenei
Beruf: Schamane
Aussehen: dunkelblaue Haut,5 Tentakeln baumeln fröhlich am Kinn und eine rote Robe die auf der 
Brust mit einer seltsamen Rune bedruckt ist.

/ooc

*Megisto betritt das Gasthaus leichten Schrittes und setzt sich an den Thresen*
*Er winkt die Schankmaid herran und bestellt sich einen Krug zwergisches Starkbier*
"Hach, einfach das beste!"


----------



## Soladra (19. April 2010)

*pfeift anerkennend durch die Zähne*
Argentum. Wow. Mein Bruder ist auch beim Tunier.
*lächelt dem Draenei freundlich zu*
Hallo!


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*Mustert den hereinkommenden Draenei und beobachtet wie er an die Bar tritt. Als er an Franceska vorbeigeht, bleibt der Blick des Hexenmeisters an ihr hängen. Mit einem erstaunten Blick, den er schnell wieder unter der Kapuze verdeckt, bückt er sich ein wenig auf seinem Stuhl und murmelt ein paar unverständliche Worte. Kurz darauf wendet er sich mit einem Lächeln auf den Lippen wieder seinem Buch.*


----------



## Soladra (19. April 2010)

*kichert wie in kleines Mädchen*
Na, hast du die Aussicht bewundert?


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*blickt auf und antwortet entrüstet*
Entschuldigung? Ich glaube kaum, dass ich soetwas nötig hätte.
*grinst wissend*
Mir ist nur etwas an euch aufgefallen.
*packt das Buch zurück und lehnt sich immernoch grinsend zurück*


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*schlürft sein Bier*
*lächelt die Menschin an*
"Hallo.Mein Name ist Megisto der Wandelnde und wer seid ihr?"


----------



## Soladra (19. April 2010)

Mein Name ist Franceska. Fahrende Gauklerin.
*das Grinsen weicht einen Moment bei der Bemerkung aus ihrem Gesicht, erscheint aber gleich wieder*
Was ist dir denn aufgefallen? Das ich nen Hintern habe? Wooow,die Entdeckung des Jahrhunderts!
*lacht und kramt ein paar bunte Bälle aus der Tasche, klettert auf einen Balken ,setzt sich und beginnt zu jonglieren,wobei sieimmer wieder einen Ball dazunimmt*


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*ergänzt*
Fahrende Gauklerin und vor allen Dingen ziemliche Nervensäge.
*leert seinen Krug und geht an den Tresen um sich einen neuen zu nehmen*


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*schmunzelt*
"Junge Liebe....."


----------



## Soladra (19. April 2010)

*Streckt Lethior, als dieser nichgt hinschaut, dieZunge raus*
Und wenn ich vorstellen darf: Das hier ist Lethior, Miesepeter und Prophet der Apokalypse.
und bevor ich mich in den verliebe, lernen Oger Pafüm zu benutzen!
*joliert witerhin, lässt aber einen der Balle auf Lethiors Kopf fallen*
Uuuuups, ist mir doch glatt einer runtergefallen. Wie ungeschickt von mir!
*Ironie in der Stimme*


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*lacht schallend und nimmt einen tiefen Schluck Bier*
"Wir werden sehen.Doch nun zu einer Frage, Franceska.Könnt ihr auch Lieder spielen oder 
nur Bälle ausversehen auf die Köpfe anderer leute fallen lassen?"


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*hebt den Ball mit einem Lächeln in die Höhe zu der Gauklerin*
Hier, soetwas kann jedem schonmal passieren, selbst so einem Profi wie dir.
*lässt eine Stichflamme in seiner Hand aufgehen, so dass von dem Ball nurnoch ein mickriges Häufchen Asche übrig bleibt*
Uuups, da ist mir doch glatt einer in Flammen aufgegangen.Wie ungeschickt von mir!
*setzt sich mit einem neuen Becher Bier und einem fiesen Grinsen auf den Lippen zurück an seinen Platz*


----------



## Soladra (19. April 2010)

Hey!
*Fängt die Bälle wieder auf*
Den ball hab ich von einer guten Freundin geschenkt bekommen, als Abschiedsgeschenk!
*sieht traurig aus*
Sie fiel ein paar Wochen später in einer Schlacht...
*zieht, wie um die Frage Megistoszu beantworten, die Flöte aus dem Gürtel und beginnt,ein trauriges Lied zu spielen.*



/ooc stellteuch einfach vor, wies auf der Flöte klingen würde/ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*schaut wehmütig*
"Da werden Erinnerungen an Draenor wach..."
*schaut den Hexenmeister an*
"Wie ich sehen konnte benutzt ihr also Magie?"


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*traurig*
Entschuldigt, das war nicht meine Absicht. Ich wusste nicht das der Ball einen solchen Wert für euch hatte. 
*enttäuscht* 
Kann ich das irgendwie wieder gut machen?
*wendet sich an den Schamanen*
Nun ja, habt ihr schonmal einen Krieger in Robe und mit einem Stab kämpfen sehen? Magie ist bei weitem nützlicher als irgendein grobschlächtiger Hammer oder eine Axt. Den die können auh nur dann Schaden anrichten, wenn sie etwas treffen.


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*schaut streng*
" Durchaus, Magie kann sehr praktisch sein.Aber schlussendlich verdirbt sie doch nur die Wesen die sie praktizieren.
Und einen Ball in Flammen aufgehen zu lassen würde sich ein Krieger niemals einfallen lassen"


----------



## Soladra (19. April 2010)

*spielt ihr Lied zu Ende, rutscht vom Balken und zieht einen kleinen Lederbeutel aus der Tasche*
Tut da einfach die Asche rein. 
*drückt den Lederbeutel Lethior in die Hand und geht Richtung Tür*
Wenn mich wer sucht, ich bin mal frische Luft schnappen.
*verlässt das Gasthaus. Von draußen hört man leises Schluchzen*


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*nimmt den Beutel an sich und füllt die Asche hinein. Danach legt er ihn behutsam auf Franceskas Platz. Wendet sich dann dem Schamanen zu*
Ihr habt Recht. Ein Krieger hätte den Ball nie in Flammen aufgehen lassen können. Was aber daran liegt, dass er schlicht und einfach zu _dumm_ ist, die Magie zu benutzen. Er hätte den ball wahrscheinlich mit einem Schwert zerschnitten oder seinen Hammer daraufkrachen lassen. Und ob mit, oder ohne Magie, das Ende wäre das selbe gewesen.


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*schaut den Hexenmeister mitleidig an*
"Mag sein das die meisten Krieger nicht so schlau sind wie ihr, doch verstehen sie es mit einer Frau umzugehen
und zerstören nicht ihr Eigentum!"
*beruhigt sich etwas*
"Ihr könntet ja hinaus gehen und sie trösten?"


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*murmelt etwas von wegen "wenn ihr dann endlich Ruhe gebt", packt missmutig den Beutel und seinen Stab und stapft nach draußen um nach der Gauklerin zu sehen*


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*leert seinen Bierkrug und bestellt sich einen neuen*
*schaut zur Tür*
"Junge Leute...."


----------



## Soladra (19. April 2010)

*drängt sich an dem Hexenmeister, der gerade rausgehen will, wieder hinein, und schnappt sich den Beutel*
Nicht nötig immerhin weine ich bloß wegen einer dummen Kriegerin.
*stopft den kleinen Beutel indihre Tasche, Packt diese und klettert wieder auf den Balken und von da immer weiter bis zu einem dunklen Fleck, wo sie im Schattenverschwindet und wieder anfängt Flöte zu spielen*


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*Verdreht die Augen, stöhnt entnervt auf und geht wieder zu dem Schamanen*
Und habt ihr jetzt noch so einen tollen Tipp für mich?


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*muss sich ein Lachen verkneifen*
"Nun ich hätte das schon eine Idee.Wie wärs wenn ihr etwas persönliches schenkt
als Ersatz für den Ball?"


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*wirft dem Schamanen einen wütenden Blick zu*
Schön, dass ihr euch so blendent amüsiert!
*beginnt mit einem entnervtem Seufzer seine Taschen nach irgendetwas Brauchbarem zu durchsuchen*


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*schaut väterlich in den Schatten aus dem die Musik erschallt*
*flüstert*
"Es sollte etwas sehr persönliches sein!"


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*grummelt*
Das wird ja immer besser. Erst muss ich mir von ihr auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen und dann soll ich ihr noch etwas persönliches schenken.
*hält einen Moment inne*
Wer sagt mir eigentlich, dass diese ganze Aktion funktionieren wird? Wenn ihr so toll mit den Frauen könnt, wieso ist dann keine an eurer Seite?


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*der Blick verhärtet sich*
"Nicht alle Draenei überlebten einst den Absturz der Exodar ."


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*leicht entsetzt*
D-d-das wusste, ich nicht, entschuldigt...Ich sollte wohl besser nachdenke, wenn ich das nächste Mal den Mund aufmache...
*Zieht ein rotes Tuch aus seiner Tasche, das er eine Weile betrachtet, nach kurzer Zeit aber kopfschüttelnd wieder zurückstopft und weitersucht*


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*schaut den Hexenmeister lange an*
"Vielleicht solltet ihr das...
Doch ehrlich gesagt finde ich euch auf eure eigene Art sympathisch.
*sein Blick verschleiert sich*
Während ihr etwas sucht könntet ihr mir doch etwas aus eurer Vergangenheit erzählen.
Dann fällt euch sicher auch ein passendes Geschenk ein.


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*mustert den Draenei mit einem misstrauischem Blick und antwortet schließlich langsam, jedes einzelne Wort mit Bedacht gewählt*
Es wäre sicher ein interessanter Gesprächsbeginn, doch liegen Dinge in meiner Vergangenheit und auch in meiner Gegenwart, die das Gespräch nicht glücklich enden lassen würden.
*macht eine kurze Pause*
Ich habe viel getan, wofür andere mich missachten könnten, die meisten würden nicht gut über mich richten. Diejenigen, die nicht meinen Standpunkt vertreten, würden mich sehr schnell...
*ein Hauch von einem fiesen Lächeln umspielt seine Lippen bei den nächsten Worten*
...als verrückt bezeichnen. Vom Wahnsinn zerfressen oder dergleichen. Deswegen lasse ich meine Geschichte ruhen...jedenfalls für den Moment.


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

"Nun gut junger Freund, wenn ich euch denn so nennen darf, auch ich habe Dinge getan die ich bereue
und die andere Personen nur mit den Kopf schütteln lassen."
*schaut den Hexenmeister freundschaftlich an*
"Doch recht habt ihr, lasst uns die Vergangenheit für einen Moment ruhen!
Es gibt immerhin Dinge die momentan eher unserer Aufmerksamkeit bedürfen!"
*deutet unauffällig auf den Schatten*


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*beendet die Sucherei in seinen Taschen, steht allerdings immernoch mit leeren Händen da*
So lange sie da oben sitzt, kann ich nichts für sie tun. Ich könnte mich selbst ohrfeigen! Sie kann zwar ziemlich nervig sein, aber es ist schön mal auf ein Gesicht zu treffen, dass nicht vom Grauen von Krieg und Trauer gezeichnet ist.
*seufzt*
Leider sieht man davon immer weniger in diesen Tagen...


----------



## phipush1 (19. April 2010)

*nickt bedächtig*
"Wohl Wahr.Und nun entschuldicht mich, doch der Tag war lang und ich bin müde.Ich werde jetzt die Qualität der Betten in diesem Haus überprüfen!
Gute Nacht!"
*schaut noch einmal zu dem Schatten*
"Gute nacht Franceska." 
*verschwindet leise die Treppe hinauf*


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

Gute Nacht!
*kehrt langsam wieder zurück an seinen Platz, ein schrilles Kichern tönt um seine Füße herum auf. Mit einem Tritt in die Luft wie es scheint, erstirbt das Kichern und weicht einem schmerzhaftem Stöhnen. Mit hängendem Kopf setzt er sich wieder auf seinen Stuhl und fängt ein weiteres Mal an, seine Taschen zu durchsuchen. Nach einer Weile hebt er zufrieden den Kopf, sieht hinauf in den Schatten und wartet darauf, das die leise Melodie endlich verstummt*


----------



## Soladra (19. April 2010)

*ruft dem Draenei hinterher*

Gute Naaaaaaaaaa-haaacht!
*man hört von obern das Quiecken einer Ratte und das Geräusch einer kratzenden Feder*
*summt leise vor sich hin*
Wie gehts denn deinem Wichtel, Hexenmeister?


----------



## Lethior (19. April 2010)

*blickt bei den Worten der Gauklerin hastig zur Treppe, um sich zu vergewissern, das der Draenei wirklich fort ist und der Paladin sich nicht um sie kümmert und antwortet dann wütend*
Müsst ihr das denn so herausposaunen? 
*wieder ruhig*
Ich ähm... ich meine, könnt ihr nicht bitte zu mir herunterkommen? Ich möchte mich bei euch entschuldigen...und würde dann gerne nochmal mit euch reden
*blickt hoffnungsvoll in die Ecke, in der er meint die Gauklerin zu sehen*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*Hat während der letzen zeit mit einem breiten Grinsen da gesessen und sich das schauspiel angeguckt*
"Mein werter Herr Hexer, glaubt ihr wirklich das ich euren Wichtel nicht bemerkt habe??"
*Wendet sich dem schatten auf dem Balken zu*
"Franceska möchtest du uns nicht wieder mit deiner schöhnheit beglücken??"


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

*springt aus ihrem Versteck gerade wegs richtung Boden und hält sich im Fallen an dem Balken fest, um den Sturz zu bremsen*
*immernoch mit beiden armen am Balken hängend*
Was gibts?


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*kommt die Treppe hinunter*
*gähnt*
"Guten Morgen!"
*sieht Franceska*
*lächelt*
"Na, raus aus den Schatten?"


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

Jap
*grinst schon wieder ein bisschen*
War sehr gemütlich da oben!


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*lacht laut*
"Die ganze Zeit da oben zu hocken hat dich bestimmt hungrig gemacht,oder?
*winkt den Wirt herran*
"Etwas Brot und Honig bitte."
"Setz dich zu mir und ess etwas.Dann kannst du mir erzählen wer deine Freundin war. "


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

Dankefür die einladung, aber über sie darf ich nichts erzählen. Tut mir leid.
*sieht ehrlich zerknirscht aus*
Nu für Eingeweihte und so.


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Nun gut."
*schaut Franceska lange und forschend an*
*murmelt*
"ich frage mich..."


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

Was denn?


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Nun ich habe mich gerade gefragt ob ihr nicht eine Geschichte aus meinem Leben hören wollt."
*seufzt*
"Doch glaubt mir, das ist keine Art von Geschichte die man auf dem Jahrmarkt erzählt!


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

Nein. Ich habe gehört, dass eure Gefährtin beim Absturz der Exodar gstorben ist und ich möchte keine alten Wunden aufreißen.
*pfeift schrill*
Wo ist sie denn hin...


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Vielleicht habt ihr Recht.Alte Wunden sollten heilen."
*schaut verwundert*
"Was ist wohin?"


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

Meine Ratte. Eben war sie noch in meinem Ärmel, jetzt ist sie weg!
*schaut sich suchend um*


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*erstaunt*
"Eine Ratte?"
*fängt polternd an zu lachen*
"das hätte ich euch nicht zugetraut.Wartet, ich helfe euch suchen!"


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Nicht nötig, schon gefunden.
*zeigt in eine Nische zwischen den Balken, wo eine schwarze Ratte mt einem rot-goldenem Halsband sitzt *

Jessy! Komm sofort a runter! Sonst bekommst du nichts zu essen!
*Die Ratte reagiert nicht*

Och neee, jetzt ist sie wieder stur!
*zieht ein Stück Rauchfleisch aus der Tasche und lockt die Ratte, die tatsächlich flink zu Franceska hinunterklettert*

Na also.
*dreht sich zum Draenei um*
Warum habt ihr das nicht erwartet? Eine Ratte ist ein ganz normales Haustier,oder etwa nicht?


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Nicht unbedingt.Zumindest kannte ich bis jetzt keine Menschin, die sich jemeils eine Ratte gehalten hat.


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

Wirklich nicht?
*scheint überrascht*
Ich kenne wenige, die keine haben. 
*grinst*
Wenn auch unabsichtlich.


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*grinst*
"Das ist ein Argument."
*wird wieder ernst*
"Nun esst doch etwas Mädchen.Ich habe für 2 bestellt und 2 sollen auch etwas davon haben!"


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

Nenn Mich noch einmal Mädchen und...
*lässt die scherzhalfe Drohung im Raum hängen und schmiert sich ein Honigbrot*
Honig kann ich mir nur sehr selten leisten. Ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen, was für ein Schmaus das für mich ist.
*beißt in ihr Brot und verdreht genießerisch die Augen*

/ooc

Im Mittelalter war Honig doch sauteuer, oder?

/ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

/ooc

Bin mir da nicht so sicher.Spielen wir es einfach mal so aus

/ooc

"Kann ich mir vorstellen.Der Wirt wird mich nicht mehr aus den Augen lassen bis ich bezahlt habe!"
*lacht*
"Erzählt mir etwas über den Jahrmarkt mit dem ihr auf Reisen wart.Was gab es dort für Attraktionen?"


----------



## Soladra (20. April 2010)

Alle Möglichen. Ich war vor allem bei den Artisten und Akrobaten. Hochseiltricks,augenscheinlcie Verwandlungen, Menschenpyramiden, Schlangenmenschen...
*beißt ncoh einmal von ihrem Brot ab*
...aberauch Kämpfe und Tobulas, fahrende Händler und meistens noch der ein oder andere Quacksalber,Hütchenspieler und Taschendieb.
*rupft ein stückchen Brot ab und hält es der Ratte hin,die sich sofort darauf stürzt*
Unheilsverkünder, Wahrsager... Undd so weiter.Meistens noch eine Menagerie mit zahmen Tieren oder versklavten Dämonen.
Aber immer jede Menge Spielleute... Ich liebe Musik.
*isst weiter von ihrem Brot*


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*grummelt*
"Wahrsager?Ich persönlich halte nichts von Wahrsagern.
Diese Möchtegerne verstehen nicht einen deut von dieser Welt und wahrer
Weissagung!Seht ihr die Rune auf meiner Robe?
*zeigt auf die große Rune*
"Sie bedeutet Einklang.Und nur der Einklang mit der Welt erlaubt es einem die Zukunft oder sogar Vergangenheit zu sehen und nicht etwa der Einklang mit dem Geldbeutel!"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*blickt gleichsam erstaunt und erschrocken zu dem Paladin*
Es gibt nicht viele die davon wissen und die meisten, die je davon erfahren haben, würden mich lieber umbringen, als mit mir einen Raum zu teilen.
*Lacht auf*
Als könnt ihr garnicht so übel sein!
*Wendet sich dem Schamanen zu*
Ihr scheint mehr von Weissagungen zu verstehen, als die Narren auf den Märkten, oder habe ich euch falsch verstanden?


/ooc Ich verschiebe die entschuldigung mal auf einen Moment, an dem Soladra auch wieder schreibt /ooc oof


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*schaut zum Hexer*
"Ja,ich verstehe bei weitem mehr von Weissagung als diese Scharlatane!!!"
*beruhigt sich wieder*
"Entschuldicht,doch dieses Thema regt mich immer auf."


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*überlegt einen Moment*
Ist es euch immer möglich in die Zukunft oder die Vergangenheit zu sehen? Oder braucht ihr dafür bestimmte Bedingungen, Rituale oder ähnliches? Entschuldigt die vielen Fragen, aber das ist auch für mich ein sehr interessantes Thema.


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Nein, es ist mir nicht möglich andauernd in die Zukunft oder Vergangenheit zu schauen.Es bedarf tatsächlich eines Rituals, bei dem bestimmte Kräuter
verbrannt werden müssen.Außerdem ist es wichtig einen persönlichen Gegenstand der Person ins Feuer zu werfen, deren Schicksal ichsehen möchte.
Warum dieses Interesse?"
*beobachtet den Hexer mit einem Lächeln auf dem Lippen*
"Interessiert?"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

Ein Interesse daran kann ich nicht leugnen, aber was, wenn ihr mir die sagt, von denen ich lieber nichts wüsste? 
*lacht kurz auf*
So wie es im Moment um mich steht, würde ich mir wohl selbst nichts Gutes vorraussagen!
*Geht zur Bar und kommt mit einem neuen Krug Bier wieder und setzt sich zurück an seinen Platz*
*lächelt*
Aber die Neugier ist doch zu stark.


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*blickt streng*
"Bevor ich euch etwas vorraus sage sollte der Dämon verschwinden.Ich werde nicht Wissen mit Wesen teilen, die einen schneller verraten als wie man Hopp sagen kann!"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*denkt einen kurzen Moment über die Aufforderung nach, spricht dann aber ein paar Worte in einer fremden Sprache, die der Wichtel mit einem Freudenslaut beantwortet und kurz darauf verschwindet*
Nagut, woher wusstet ihr von ihm? habt ihr Soladra gestern noch Rufen gehört oder doch den Paladin? Naja ist ja auch egal, solange ihr jetzt nicht wie die vielen anderen den Kopf abschlagen wollt, solls mir Recht sein. Aber ihr könnt mir glauben, dass er, solange er unter meinem Befehl steht kein Wort verraten wird und kann.


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
"Nein, ich bin kein Paladin.Aber ich bin ein Draenei.Wir können Dämonen auf 3 Kilometer entfernung riechen."
*lacht*
"Ich sagte euch doch gestern schon das auch ich einige Dinge tat, die ich heute bereue.
Ich schlage also vor das ihr euch abermals auf die Suche nach einem persönlich Gegenstandes macht 
während ich draußen ein paar Vorbereitungen treffe."

/ooc

Soll soviel bedeuten das ich erstmal offline gehe, komme aber so gegen halb sieben wieder.

/ooc off


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

Nagut, ich werde bestimmt irgendwo noch etwas finden.
*Beginnt -wiedereinmal- seine gesamten Taschen zu durchsuchen, auf der Suche nach etwas Brauchbarem*


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*kommt zurück in die Taverne*
"So, junger Magier.Von mir aus können wir beginnen.Habt ihr etwas paasendes gefunden?"
*schaut den hexer fragend an*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*hat das gespräch über die Zukunft gespannt mitverfolgt.*
*murmelt* "ahh... das könnte interessant werden"
*schnappt sich seinen becher bier und stellt sich mit an den Tisch*
"Wenn ihr erlaub würde ich gerne mal eure künste in aktion erleben"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*Zieht ein ziemlich verbranntes paar Handschuhe aus seinen Taschen*
Ich hoffe, dass könnt ihr verwenden. Ein Gnom hat sie mir geschenkt und mir kurz darauf geraten, mich in der Ingieneurskunst zu testen. Als mir die erste Erfindung um die Ohren flog, konnte ich die Handschuhe nichtmehr benutzen und den Beruf habe ich dann auch an den Nagel gehangen.
*grinst*


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*schaut auf die Handschuhe*
"Interessant..."
*nimmt die Handschuhe*
"Bevor ich anfange möchte ich noch darauf hinweisen das die Vision nicht unbedingt nur Elemente der Zukunft, 
sondern auch der Vergangenheit aufweisen kann!
Und jetzt, kommt bitte mit zum Kamin!"
*läuft zum Kamin*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*folgt dem shamanen mit interesse*


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*denkt kurz nochmal über die Worte nach, folgt dem Draenei dann, aber an den Kamin*


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

/ooc 

ich bin ein Schamane, kein Magier

/ooc off

*steht direkt gegenüber vom Kamin*
"Zuerst die Kräutermischung...
*öffnet einen Beutel der am Gürtel hängt*
*nimmt eine Prise Pulver herraus und streut sie ins Feuer, 
woraufhin die Flammen einen dunklen Blauton annehmen*


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*betrachtet mit Interesse das vorgehen des Schamanens, wirft jedoch ab und zu einen skeptischen Blick zu dem Paladin*


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Perfekt.Und nun: 
_
Geister der Ahnen, höret meinen Ruf!Lasst uns teilhaben an eurer Weisheit und 
erlaubt uns einen Blick hinter den Schleier der Zeit zu werfen!
_
*die Flammen lodern auf*
*Megisto wechselt in eine fremde Sprache und beginnt eine Litanei immer und immer wieder zu singen*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

/ooc 

ohh... wusste doch das mir da irgendwas komisch vorkam 

/ooc off

*merkt ausm augenwinkel wie der hexenmeister in ansieht und dreht sich zu ihm um*
"Jüngchen.... gibt es etwas das du mich fragen willst??"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*antwortet dem Paladin, sein Blick bleibt dabei aber auf dem Schamanen und seinen Handlungen gerichtet*
Nein, nein, nichts. Jedenfalls jetzt nicht.


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*singt weiterhin die fremde Litanei*
*tritt noch näher an das Feuer herran und legt den Handschuh direkt in die Flammen.
Diese beginnen nun schwere Rauchwölkchen zu bilden*
"Atmet den Rauch tief ein. Die Geister sind uns wohlgesonnen!"


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*sein blick wandert langsam wieder auf das geschehen zurück*
"Ja dann ist gut"
*Anstatt den Rauch einzuatmen geht er noch en paar schritte rükwärts*


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*geht näher an das Feuer und atmet von dem dicken Rauch. Nach einem kurzen Husten atmet er weiter ein*


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*alles vor euren Augen verschwimmt: die Taverne ist fort*

_Lethior befindet sich in einem dunklen Wald. Er sitzt an einem Lagerfeuer, in desem flackerndem Licht sein Gesicht erkennbar ist.Er ist nicht allein.
Neben ihm, auf einem Baumstumpf, sitzt ein kleiner Wichtel.Gackernd gibt er bekannt, das Lethior versagt habe bei seinem Auftrag.Wutentbrannt erhebt sich dieser um den vorlauten Wichtel zu entlassen.Doch seine Aufmerksamkeit wird abgelenkt.Ein kleines, mechanisches Eichhörnchen nähert sich dem Feuer.Fasziniert beobachtet Lethior dieses Meisterwerk der Ingenieurskunst.Immer näher kommt das Eichhörnchen, bis es nur noch einen spaltbreit von Lethiors Füßen entfernt ist.Langsam und quietschend öffnet sich das Maul des Eichhörchens. Daraus ertönt es mit tiefer Stimme: Hinter dir_!"_Lethior drehte sich um und sah nur noch einen grinsenden Wichtel, bevor er in Flammen aufging._


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*mit einer wendelnden Handbewegung wird der rauch vertrieben*
"Wenn ich dir also einen Tipp geben darf: Verlass dich nicht auf Dämonen, die fallen dir in den unaufmerksamen Situationen in den Rücken!"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*starrt immernoch mit undeutbarem Blick ins Feuer*
Ich verlasse mich nicht auf sie, ich benutze sie. Was nichts daran ändert, dass diese Vision nicht gerade das beste für mich bereithält wie es aussieht.


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Aber ihr müsst wissen das die zukunft niemals in Stein gemeißelt ist.
Was heute gilt kann morgen schon ganz anders sein."


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*ein Grinsen zieht sich über sein Gesicht*
Vielleicht sollte ich in nächster Zeit einfach auf meinen Wichtel verzichten!
*Geht zurück zu seinem Platz und genehmigt sich noch einen Schluck Bier*


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*setzt sich neben den hexer und bestellt sich ebenfalls ein Bier*
"Hm, vielleicht solltet ihr das."
*nimmt einen tiefen Schluck*


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

Ich würde euch bitten, für euch zu verwaren, dass ich ein Hexenmeister bin. Ihr könnt euch vielleicht vorstellen, dass es nicht gerade einfach ist durch Städte zu gehen, wenn jeder selbsternannte Held euch den Kopf abschlagen will. Besonders in _Sturmwind_ *spuckt den Namen fast aus* sind die Strafen auf Hexerei nicht gerade leicht und ich würde gerne noch ein paar Jährchen mehr erleben.


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Nennt mich ruhig beim Namen.Und ihr könnt sicher sein das euer geheimniss bei mir sicher ist."
*schaut den Hexer fragend an*
"Aber es würde mich interessieren, wie ihr zur Magie gekommen seit.


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

Zur Magie durch meine Eltern. Ich wurde schon früh in die arkanen Mächte eingeweiht, meiner Vater wollte ja, dass etwas aus mir wird.
*seine Miene verfinstert sich*
Die Hexerei ist eine andere Geschichte, vor allen Dingen eine Geschichte, die ich nicht einfach so erzählen kann und will.


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*hat das ganze schauspiel von aussen betrachtet*
*bewegt sich zu den zweien*
"darf ich mich hinzusetzen??"


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
"So wie ihr den Namen Sturmwind ausgesprochen habt,
nehme ich an das euer Vater dort einen hohen Rang hatte."


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Natürlich, Streiter des Lichts.Setzt euch zu uns
und geniesst das kühle Bier."


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*setz sich hin und nimmt erstmal nen kräftigen schluck*
"Ich würd sagen wir haben alle so unsere geschichten die uns zu dem machen was wir heute sind"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*nickt*
Ja, er gehörte zum Adel. Er hatte viel mit der Politik am Hut und Intrigen gesponnen, dass ich geglaubt habe, er würde selber nichtmehr seinen Plan kennen. Er wollte unbedingt, dass die Adligen einen noch höheren Rang in der Gesellschaft bekämen.


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*schüttelt erneut den Kopf*
"Ich kann von Glück reden das es sowas bei meinem Volke nicht gibt."
*seine Miene verfinstert sich*
"Dafür mussten wir andere Lasten tragen."


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*blickt den shamanan an *
"welche last bedrückt euch denn??"


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Die Last der Erinnerungen, junger Freund.Habt ihr schonmal von der Welt Draenor gehört?"
*ein bitteres Lächeln erschien auf seinen Lippen*
"Wohl kaum.Heute kennt man es als die "Scherbenwelt".
*lacht verächtlich*


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*nickt*
Um ehrlich zu sein, weiß ich nicht besonders viel über euer Volk, Megisto. In den Bibliotheken wurdet ihr zwar erwähnt, allerdings habe ich mir nie die Zeit genommen, mich genauer mit Azeroths Völkern zu beschäftigen. Ich habe etwas von dem Absturz der...Exodar? Ja, ich glaube, das war es gelesen und etwas über eure Heimat, die wohl sehr an Reiz verloren haben muss, wie ich das beurteilen kann. Vielleicht könntest du mir ja etwas über eure Geschichte erzählen.


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*seine miene verfinstert sich als er das wort "Scherbenwelt" hört*
"Ich habe die schrecken dieser Welt gesehen... ich war einst dort"
*bleibt einen moment in gedanken*
"Es ist nicht schön daran errinert zu werden"


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*schnauft*
"Wie du willst.Die Exodar war der Satelit, mit dem die Reste unseres Volkes von Draenor fliehen wollten.
Denn die Orks und ihre verfluchten Hexenmeister haben uns systematisch zerstört.
Ihre dunkle Magie sorgte sogar dafür, das einige Draenei vom Licht verlassen wurden."
*erzürnt*
" Und ob das alles nicht genug gewesen wäre, hetzten uns auch noch die Blutelfen in unserem eigenem Land!
Sie besaßen sogar die Frechheit den Betrieb unseres Schiffes zu stören, so dass wir abstürzten."
*nimmt einen tiefen Schluck Bier*


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*betrübt*
Das ist wirklich keine schöne Geschichte...Ich hoffe ihr schafft es das Land, das rechtmässig euch gehört, zurück zu erobern. Es tut mir wirklich Leid, für das was euch angetan wurde.


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Glaubt mir Paladin, hättet ihr die Welt vor der Zerstörung durch die orks gesehen,
 so würdet ihr jetzt anderes denken.
Zu gern erinnere ich mich an den tempel von Karabor, 
einst höhster unserer Tempel.
Und was ist er heute?
Zuhause abscheulicher Kreaturen !"


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*schaut den hexer erfreut an*
" Eines tages wird es soweit sein mein Freund
und wenn wir dazu noch hunderte von Jahren warten müssten!"


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

"das glaube ich euch gerne..."
*dreht sich mit einem grimmigen lächeln zum hexer um*
"Du warst nicht in der scherbenwelt stimmts??"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

Ich war schon dort, allerdings nicht lange. 
*wird leicht rot*
Als ich gerade angekommen war, wurde ich von einem Hölleneber überrascht. Ein Soldat hat mir wohl das Leben gerettet, als er ihn getötet hat und mich wieder zurück geschickt.


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*kann sich ein lachen nur schwer verkneifen*
"Ein Hölleneber... diese kreaturen sind ja wohl noch das ungefährlichste dort"


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*lacht lauthals*
"Seien wir mal nicht so gemein.Auf einen unerfahrenden Magier 
muss das schon ein ganz schöner Schock gewesen sein!"
*lacht abermals lautstark und klopft Lethior auf die Schulter*


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

Das ist aber schon lange her! Inzwischen würde der Hölleneber eher mich fürchten als ich ihn!


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

*lacht*
Das glaube ich gern!"
*wendet sich dem Paladin zu*
"Im krieg gibt es Fronturlaub?"


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*schüttelt sich immer noch vor lachen*
"wenn Dämonen dich fürchten oder die schrecken aus Nordend dann reden wir nochmal"
*bewegt sich zum tresen und kommt mit 3 Bier wieder*
"Trinkt... ich geb ne runde"


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*sein lachen verschwindet plötzlich wieder*
"Ich bin auf Fronturlaub... ich dachte mir ich gehen noch ein paar alte freunde hier in der umgebung besuchen"


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Ihr versteht was die Zungen löst, nicht wahr?"
*zwinkert*
"Also was macht ihr hier in der Gegend?"

/ooc

Wo sind wir überhaupt?

/ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

"wie bereits gesagt ich bin auf Fronturlaub"
*verteilt die Krüge*
"und ja... als zwerg weis ich wie man sowas macht"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*Nimmt den Krug an und nimmt direkt einen großen Schluck*
Fürchten werden sie mich in Nordend vielleicht noch nicht, aber immerhin wurde ich während meinem Aufenthalt dort nicht von irgendwelchen Ebern angefallen. Und in Dalaran kann man wirklich viel lernen.

/ooc Ich würde sagen Schlingendorntal oder Tanaris, irgendwas neutrales /ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Entschuldigung, ich habe mich wohl undeutlich ausgedrückt.
Es hat mich nur verwundert das ein Zwerg sich Fronturlaub nimmt.
Ich dachtet das ihr euch solange an eurem Ziel festkrallt bis es hinfällt?"
*beginnt anfangs nur zu prusten, muss dann aber doch lautstark lachen*


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*versucht erst ein Lachen zu unterdrücken, kann dann aber nicht anders und stimmt in das Gelächter Megistos mit ein*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*muss so sehr lachen das er sein halbes bier verschüttet*
"naja mir wurde befohlen urlaub zu nehmen da sich die Fronten ziemlich verhärtet haben... beide seiten warten auf die andere"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*wird wieder ernst*
Wie lange wart ihr im Norden?


----------



## phipush1 (20. April 2010)

"Ich bin froh wenn wir in Norden fertig sind.Dann können wir uns endlich wieder auf
andere Dinge konzentrieren." 
*überlegt*
"Ich war 3 Monate dort.Als heiler hatte man wirklich alle Hände voll zu tun, besonders im heulenden Fjord."


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

"Ich hab schon lange aufgehört zu zählen wieviele monde bereits vergangen sind seitdem ich meine familie verlassen hab..."
*zögert einen Augenblick erzählt dann jedoch weiter*
"zuerst horden von Dämonen dann massen von Untoten... aber ich schätze mal so eineinhalb Jahre war ich in Nordend..."
*zum shamanen gewandt*
"wart ihr nur im verletzenlager oder auch an der front??


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*erstaunt*
Eineinhalb Jahre? Ihr müsst wirklich geschickt im Kampf sein, wenn ihr solange dort oben seid und das auch noch überlebt.


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*grinst grimmig*
"naja als Paladin kennt man den ein oder anderen weg dem tod zu entgehen... obwohl ich viele male verwundet war"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

Kann ich euch etwas fragen? Ihr seid für einen Paladin ziemlich aufgeschlossen was mein...Handwerk angeht. Wie kommt es dazu?


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

"eine sehr gute Frage... Ich habe soviele schlachten geschlagen das ich die anderen wege zur Macht aktzeptieren. Das Licht hat mir die Gnade gewährt ihm zu dienen... aber wer die schatten nutzt hat seine eigenen Gründe"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

Eine wirklich seltene Erscheinung. Es passiert selten genug, dass ich jemanden treffe, der meine Handlungen toleriert und wohl noch seltener einen Anbeter des Lichts, der mich nicht exorzieren will.
*grinst grimmig*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*grinst*
"Ohne Licht würde es keinen Schatten geben, warum sollte ich also dieses gleichgewicht zerstören?? Und auch wenn sie nicht gerne gesehen werden ein hexenmeister in den eigenen Reihe heiße ich wilkommen"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*seufzt*
Wenn alle so tolerant wären wie ihr, würde mir das Leben wesentlich leichter fallen. Dann müsste ich mich nicht immer vestecken und könnte auch mal ohne eine ins Gesicht gezogene Kapuze raus gehen.
*Zieht seine Kapuze zurück*
Ich habe mich schon so daran gewöhnt, dass ich es selber nicht mehr merke.
*grinst*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*nickt*
"Naja auch ich werde wegen dieser Einstellung oft von meinen Brüder kritisiert, aber dennoch bleibe ich dabei"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*nickt anerkennend*
Eine gute Einstellung. 
*Trinkt noch einen Schluck*
Die Wunde in eurem Gesicht, ist das ein "Abschiedsgeschenk" aus dem Norden?


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*zieht seinen Lederhandschuh aus und berührt die wunde*
"Ja... im kampf gegen eine Monstorität hab ich auch mal was abbekommen"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

Ich hoffe doch ihr hattet Unterstützung in dem Kampf. Es gibt nicht viele die sich einem solchem Ungetüm entgegenstellen und keine schwereren Verletzungen davontragen.


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

"Wir waren mehrere in der Tat..."
*stockt als die Erinnerung in ihm hochkommt*
"... seid froh das ihr nicht da gewesen seid"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

Was ist denn passiert?
*bemerkt die Wandlung im Gesicht des Paladins*
Ihr müsst natürlich nicht darüber reden, wenn ihr es nicht wollt.


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*wirkt nun sehr ernst und seine stimme ist kaum mehr als ein flüstern*
"Nun sag mir Jüngchen. Hast du jemals gegen die Geißel gekämpft??"


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

Ich war oben im Norden und es ist wohl kaum möglich dort mehr als zwei Schritte zu machen ohne einem dieser stinkenden Skelette zu begegnen. Ich bin froh mich nur kurz dort aufgehalten zu haben, denn das was man dort erlebt, ist schlimmer als das, was man in allen Geschichten hört, die bis hierher dringen. Die Horden, die dort herumlaufen und Schrecken verbreiten...
*Schüttelt sich, als wohle er die Gedanken los werden*
Azeroth kann froh sein Krieger wie euch zu haben, die ihr bestes für ihr Volk tun...
*flüstert kaum hörbar, spricht fast eher zu sich selbst*
Auch wenn ein Krieg manchen sehr gelegen kommt...


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*Ihm schauderte als er an die Untoten dachte*
"Die Skelette sind noch die ungefährlichsten.... wenn ich nur an die Vrykul denke...."
*er bricht ab und nimmt einen schluck bier*


----------



## Lethior (20. April 2010)

*schreckt aus seinen eigenen Gedanken auf*
Ihr solltet euch darüber nicht den Kopf zerbrechen. Das werden die schon übernehmen wenn ihr wieder da seit.
*geht grimmig grinsend an den Tresen, spricht ein paar Worte mit dem Wirt und einige Goldmünzen wechseln den Besitzer. Als er die Treppe hoch geht ruft er noch ein "Gute Nacht" nach unten und verschwindet dann in seinem Zimmer*


----------



## Gurk1 (20. April 2010)

*nimmt den letzen schluck bier aus seinem Krug um die schlechten gedanken runterzuspülen*
"Ich werde mal den Herrn schmied aufsuchen und seine dienste fordern. Bis später"
*Verlässt das Gasthaus*


/ooc 

Mal sehen wann ich morgen wieder da bin

/ooc off


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*kommt herunter und noch bevor man ihn sehen kann, hört man schon das Klopfen seines Stabes auf die Stufen, bestellt sich etwas Brot und Wein und setzt sich wieder an seinen Platz. Während er darauf wartet, dass die anderen Gäste wach werden, beginnt er zu essen*


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*wacht auf*
"Huch?"
*sieht den Hexenmeister*
"Ich muss wohl eingeschlafen sein."
*winkt den Wirt herran und bestellt sich ebenfalls Wein und Brot*
"Bist wohl Frühaufsteher, was?"


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

Nein, nicht unbedingt. 
*lacht*
Aber ich habe schon lange nichts mehr gegessen, da meinte mein Magen wohl, dass es Zeit dafür wird.


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*lacht*
"Meiner war wohl der selben Meinung.
*runzelt die Stirn*
"Sag mal,im Halbschlaf habe ich mit bekommen das du auch schon oben im Norden warst.
Was hast du da gemacht?ich meine, wegen deine "Fähigkeiten"
wird man dich bestimmt nicht rekrutiert haben."


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Genau das war mein größtes Problem da oben. Weder konnte ich dort irgendwem vertrauen, noch wollte mir jemand sein Vertrauen schenken. Ich musste ohne Unterstützung kämpfen und die wenigen Leute die mir beim Kampf begegnet sind, haben mich wohl nur nicht getötet, weil ich sie unterstützt habe. Da ich mein Wissen, aber noch erweitern wollte, habe ich mich ein wenig in Dalaran umgesehen und dort tatsächlich jemanden getroffen, der mich weiter unterrichtet hat. Als meine Ausbildung dort vorbei war, habe ich ein weiteres Mal versucht mich dort als Kämpfer gegen die Geisel zu machen, allerdings waren immernoch zu viele Leute gegen mich. 
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Und in einem Land, in dem ich von Untoten und von Menschen angegriffen werde, will ich mich wirklich nicht aufhalten.


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*nickt bedächtig*
"ja das kann ich verstehen.Weißt du noch was ich über die Orks und ihre dunkle Magie gesagt habe?
*schüttelt den Kopf*
"Ihre Magie lies viele Draenei schrumpfen und schwächer werden, bis sie nur noch ein Abklatsch
ihrer selbst waren.Und das schlimmste ist: wir andern die das Glück 
hatten nicht so zu Enden mieden unsere Brüder und Schwestern.
Diese Schande werden wir nie abwaschen können."


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Es ist wirklich eine Schande, was eurem Volk angetan wurde. Ich schäme mich schon fast, dass ich nichts davon wusste. Da verbringt man sein halbes -wenn auch noch junges- Leben in den Büchereien und Bibliotheken, lässt sich von großartigen Meistern unterrichten und weiß nichtmal von sowas. Wenn ich mit meiner Aufgabe fertig bin, werde ich mich sofort mehr über die Völker Azeroths informieren.
*seufzt*
Ich würde eurem Volk gerne helfen, doch ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Hexenmeister in euren Reihen beliebter ist, als in denen der Menschen...


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"Das stimmt allerdings.Normalerweise hätte ich dir schon den Schädel einschlagen müssen.
Niemals werden wir draenei vergessen und nie werden wir ruhen.
Es wundert mich aber auch nicht sehr das du nicht viel von meinem Volk gehört hast.
Sehr lange sind wir auch noch nicht in Azeroth."
*nimmt einen Schluck Wein*


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

Was treibt euch eigentlich hierher? Habt ihr einen Auftrag, einen Befehl oder dergleichen? Oder wollt ihr einfach mal entspannen? 
*isst das letzte Stück von seinem Brot und trinkt noch etwas Wein*

/ooc Ich setzte das Gasthaus einfach mal ins Schlingendorntal, da werden sich beide Fraktionen wohl am häufigsten über den Weg laufen. Bei Beschwerde können wir das natürlich ändern 
/ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"ich wurde hierher geschickt um mich im Namen Velens ein wenig mit den Goblins zu unterhalten.
Damit bin ich jetzt fertig.Mein nächstes Ziel ist noch ungewiss.Und du?"


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

Ich kümmere mich hier um eine persönliche Angelegenheit, meine Forschungen betreffend. Ich habe recht viel Freiraum von meinem Auftraggeber bekommen, deshalb will ich mich bei den Goblins nach ein paar Büchern umsehen. In die meisten Bibliotheken erhält man zwar als Magier zutritt...
*zwinkert dem Schamanen zu*
aber bei den Goblins kann ich Bücher kaufen, die sich nur in den seltensten Fällen in öffentlichen Bibliotheken antreffen lassen, vielleicht bei einigen weisen Magiern, aber die lassen mich nicht einfach ihre Bücher durchsehen. Wenn ich etwas mehr weiß, werde ich wohl dem nächsten Auftrag nachgehen, mal sehen wo er mich hinführt.


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"Was für Aufträge nimmst du den an?"


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

Ach nichts besonderes, dies und jenes. Ich musste mich schon in so ziemlich allem beweisen.
*grinst*


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*grinst ebenfalls*
"Was für Bücher interessieren dich denn so?"


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

Eigentlich lese ich alles was mein Wissen irgendwie weiterbringt. Das meiste sind theoretische Abhandlungen von anderen Hexenmeistern um Dämonen zu beschwören, alle möglichen Dinge über Magie und alles was in diese Richtung geht. 
*grinst*
Und demnächst kommen die Völker Azeroths an die Reihe!


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"Wie wärs mit einem Buch über die elementaren Ebenen dieser Welt?
In diesem Buch gibt es auch ein paar Anleitungen zum Thema Beschwörung...


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*überlegt einen Moment*
Klingt garnicht so uninteressant...
*zieht eine Pergamentrolle und ein kleines Reisetintenfässchen aus seiner Taschen*
Das werde ich mir sofort aufschreiben, bei meiner Vergesslichkeit, weiß ich nichts mehr davon wenn ich zu Hause bin!
*kritzelt eilig ein paar Worte auf das Papier*


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"Und wenn ich dir sage...
*kramt in einer tasche*
... das ich es dabei habe?
*zieht das Buch aus der Tasche und schwenkt damit verführerisch vor den Augen
des Hexenmeisters*


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*grinst*
Dann würde ich es natürlich gerne annehmen. Mein letztes Buch habe ich mehr oder weniger im Stillen durchgelesen...
*wirft einen Seitenblick auf Franceska*
Da wäre es Zeit für eine neue Lektüre. Was willst du denn dafür?
*ein Lächeln huscht über sein Gesicht*
Sag bitte nicht, dass du einen persönlichen Gegenstand von mir willst, die gehen mir langsam aus.


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*lächelt aufmunternd*
"Nein, ich weiß ja wie schwer du dich mit so etwas tust.
Viel lieber hätte ich ein versprechen von dir junger Freund:
Werde ein Hexenmeister ohne Dämon.Diese Biester 
fallen dir nur in den Rücken."
*zeigt auf den Kamin*
"Aber wenn du dieses Versprechen nicht abgeben möchtest werde ich dich nicht drängen."


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*legt das Buch auf den Thresen und sieht Lethior gespannt an*


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*die Antwort erfolgt prompt, ohne lange darüber nachzudenken*
Ich kann nur mit "Nein" antworten. Ich weiß das euer Volk viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, viele, die ohne Dämonen nicht geschehen werden. Aber diese Dämonen sind der Schlüssel zu Macht. Zu viel Macht. und genau diese Macht ist es, nach der ich strebe. Ich habe viel dafür geopfert, zu viel, als das ich jetzt einfach damit aufhören könnte. Ohne einen Dämon wäre ich unvollständig, nicht mehr als ein Magier.
*wird leicht wütend*
Und als Magier hätte ich auch bei meinem Vater bleiben können, ihn und seine Intrigen weiter unterstützt und säße jetzt glücklich in Sturmwind. Aber ich habe mich anders entschieden und lebe jetzt das Leben eines Verbrechers. 
*wird wieder ruhig*
Es tut mir Leid, aber es ist zu spät für mich umzukehren.


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*schaut Lethior durchdringend an*
"Nun gut...
du darfst das nicht missverstehen.Wenn du nicht bereit bist diesen Teil deiner 
Persönlichkeit aufzugeben werde ich damit Leben.Es ging mir einfach um deine Seele Lethior.
Und die ist verloren wenn du zu oft mit Dämonen paktierst.
*nimmt das Buch nochmals in die Hand*
*kramt einen Kohlestift aus einer Tasche*
*schreibt auf die letzte Seite einen kurzen Text*
*legt das Buch wieder hin*
"Bitte nehme es trotzdem als Zeichen unserer Freundschaft."


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

Danke. Wenn ihr irgendwann einmal Hilfe braucht, ich werde euch beistehen. Und diese Warnungen habe ich schon oft mit auf den Weg bekommen. Aber ohne diesen Einfluss wäre ich jetzt nicht der, der ich bin.
*seufzt*
Es ist schwierig zu verstehen...


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"Und ich werde dir beistehen wenn du einst Hilfe und Rat suchst."


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*blickt den Draenei glücklich an*
Allein das ist mir mehr Wert, als all die Bücher, die ich bisher gelesen habe, wahrscheinlich auch noch mehr, als diejenigen, die ich noch lesen werde. Das Gefühl jemandem vertrauen zu können...
*sein Blick scheint in weite Ferne abzuschweifen, bevor er sich selbst wachrüttelt und nach dem Buch greift*
Ich danke euch. Ich werde das nur schnell in mein Zimmer bringen, ich bin gleich wieder bei euch.
*läuft so hastig die Treppe hinauf, das er den an den Tisch gelehnten Stab zu Boden wirft ohne es zu merken*


----------



## Gurk1 (21. April 2010)

*die Tür öffnet sich und Grimna betritt wieder das Gasthaus. Nun erkennt man die die braun goldenen Verzierungen und in den schultern scheint ein Feuer zu brennen ähnlich dem in seinem Helm den er jetzt unterm arm trägt*
*leicht müde*
"Seid gegrüßt meine Freunde"
*geht zum Tresen setz sich auf einen hocker und bestellt erstmal was deftiges zu essen*
"Hab ich was verpasst??"


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*schaut den paladin glücklich an*
"Ja, habt ihr...
*flüstert*
"Unser dunkler Freund macht eine bewundernde Entwicklung durch."


----------



## Gurk1 (21. April 2010)

*nimmt erste einen guten schluck bier und schaufelt sich den Mund voll mit speck*
"dash..."
*schluckt den riesebissen erstmal runter*
"Das hört sich interssant an"


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*kommt wieder heruntergelaufen und erblickt den Paladin*
Ah, da seid ihr ja wieder. Der Wirt sagte ihr seid gestern noch zum Schmied aufgebrochen.
*grinst als er die Rüstung sieht*
So wie es aussieht hat es sich gelohnt!
*hebt den Stab bestürzt vom Boden auf, untersucht ihn auf Kratzer, genauso wie den schwarzen Stein an seiner Spitze. Als er nichts findet setzt er sich zufrieden auf seinen Stuhl zurück und wendet sich wieder an den Paladin*
Ich hoffe euch ist unterwegs nichts passiert, ihr seht ziemlich müde aus.


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*spricht wieder in normaler Lautstärke*
"Allerdings, aber ihr werdet schon sehen.
*deutet auf den Helm*
"Ist der neu?*


----------



## Gurk1 (21. April 2010)

*lacht*
"Ich war die ganze Zeit wach... der Schmied weis nicht wie man eine Zwergenrüstung repariert"
*massiert sich die oberarme*
"und da ich ein Zwerg bin musste ich meine Rüstung selbst reparieren"


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

Wie man sieht mit Erfolg!
*lacht*
Man könnte meinen, ihr hättet eine komplett neue Rüstung!


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*wirft ein paar Münzen auf den Thresen*
"Es juckt mir in den Hufen.ich geh mir mal ein wenig die Beine vertreten.
Bis nachher!"


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*hebt die Hand zum Abschied*
Bis dann!


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2010)

*schreckt aus ihrem Schlummer auf*
Wie? Was?
*tastet nach ihrer Tasche*
Puh...noch da.


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*räuspert sich*
ehm..Franceska? Kann ich mal kurz mit euch reden?


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2010)

*steht vonihrm Stuhl auf *
Na sicher doch!


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*Atmet tief durch*
Ich wollte mich bei euch entschuldigen. Ich wusste nicht, wie wertvoll der Ball für euch ist. Es tut mir wirklich Leid. Ich weiß, das das euren Verlust nicht schmälern wird, aber ich hoffe trotzdem, dass ihr es als Zeichen meiner Entschuldigung annehmt.
*reicht der Gauklerin eine goldene Kette mit einem Rubin*
Sie gehörte einst meiner Mutter, das ist das letzte was ich noch von ihr habe.
*sieht ernst zu Franceska und wartet auf ihre Reaktion*


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2010)

*lächelt den Hexenmeister lieb an*
Entschuldigung angenommen. Du konntest ja nicht wissen, wie viel mir dieser Ball bedeutet, ich hätte ihn mir ja auch selber gemacht haben können.
*Schiebt Lethiors Hand mit der Kette wieder in Richtung Hexenmeister*
Das Erbstück deiner Mutter behalt mal schön, vor allem wenn es das letzte ist, was du von ihr hast. 
*Ihr Blick streift Lethiors Stab, ihre Augen werden groß*
*Schaut zwischen Lethior und dem Stein hin und her, versteckt ihre Überraschung aber schnell hinter dem gewohntem Grinsen*


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf und drückt der Gauklerin die Kette in die Hand*
Ein "Nein" akzeptiere ich nicht, ich habe genug Erinnerungen an sie. Nehmt sie.


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2010)

Dann gibs mir wenn du kannst!
*Klettert wieder in ihr Schattenversteck, von oben hört man noch ein dreckiges Lachen*


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*verdreht entnervt die Augen und lässt sich in seinen Stuhl zurücksacken*
Soll ich da jetzt wirklich hochklettern?


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2010)

*von oben ertönt Franceskas Lachen*
Wenn du willst, dass ich die Kette annehme, musst du wohl!


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*stöhnt entnervt auf*
Wenns unbedingt sein muss...
*springt ziemlich ungelenk an einen Balken, und versucht sich an ihm hochzuziehen. Nach einer Weile wilden Beingezappels und mit einem hochrotem Kopf, schafft er es schließlich auf den ersten Querbalken des Gasthauses*
Ach, seid doch nicht so!
*Klettert unter Aufbietung all seiner körperlichen Kräft weiter in die Höhe*


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2010)

*wartet, bis Lethior sie fast erreicht hat*
Ok, bin ich mal nicht so.
*springt geschickt wie eine Katze von Balken zu Balken Richtung Boden, ihre Ratte im Ärmel*
Ein bisschen körperliche Betätigung tut dir Bücherwurm nicht weh!
*kommt unten an und grinst frech nach oben*


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*Erreicht völlig außer Atem den letzten Balken, als Soladra an ihm vorbeispringt*
Das ist doch jetzt nicht euer Ernst?!
*Setzt sich einen Moment auf den Balken um zu verschnaufen und beginnt dann den mühseligen Abstieg nach unten. Wieder auf dem ersten Balken angekommen, rutscht er ab und landet ziemlich unsanft auf seinem Hinterteil, direkt vor Franceska. Sich mühsam aufrichtend, wendet er sich an Soladra*
Nehmt ihr denn jetzt endlich die Kette an?
*Setzt sich ziemlich erschöpft zurück in seinen Stuhl*


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2010)

*kann sich vor Lachen kaum mehr auf den Beinen halten*
Ist ja gut, ich nehm sie ja schon! Aaaaaaaaaaber...
*grinst den Hexenmeister an*


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*verdreht entnervt die Augen und sieht Franceska fast flehend an*
Was denn noch??


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2010)

*krammt ihn ihrer Tasche und wirft Lethior einen offensichtlich selbstgemachten, quietschbunten Ball an den Kopf*
Nimm. Aber wehe du fackelst den auch noch ab, noch einen krigste ned!


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*kommt wieder in die Taverne herrein und sieht Franceska  und Lethior *
"Na, wie gehts euch beiden den?"
*zwinkert Lethior zu*


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*fängt den Ball auf*
Und was soll ich jetzt damit?
*grinst dem Schamanen zu*
Es hat sich alles geklärt.


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"Dann ist's ja gut"
*winkt Franceska zu*
"Wie gehts Kindchen?


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2010)

*schaut den Hexenmeister verwundert an*
Hab ich doch grad gesagt. Nehmen.
*wendet sich dem Schamanen zu*
Hallöchen. Ich bringe gerade einen Bücheerwurm dazu, Sport zu treiben.
*kichert*
Schau dir sein Gesicht an! Rot wie ein Krebsrücken!


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*lacht*
"Ich seh schon."
*geht zum Thresen und ordert ein zwergisches Starkbier*


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*Betrachtet den Ball, wirft ihn ihn die Luft un fängt ihn wieder auf*
Naja...erm...Danke.
*Packt den Ball in eine Tasche*
Ist draußen etwas besonderes passiert?


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*nimmt einen tiefen Schluck*
"Nicht wirklich.Obwohl....
Ich wäre beinahe in Beutebucht über einen Goblin gestolpert.


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*lacht*
Wart ihr denn schonmal in Eisenschmiede unterwegs? Da müsst ihr aufpassen nicht zu stolpern!


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"Um ehrlich zu sein war ich tatsächlich noch nie dort."
*überlegt*
"Vielleicht gehe ich dort als nächtes hin."


----------



## Soladra (21. April 2010)

Oh ja, das kann ich bestätigen! Obwohl...
*grinst*
So habe ich eine Gnomin kennengelernt...


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*kann sich ein Grinsen kaum verkneifen*
"Tatsächlich?


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"Eine Frage möchte ich euch stellen Franceska.Wie lange seit ihr schon Artistin?"


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*sieht das Franceska eingeschlafen ist und deckt sie deshalb mit einer decke zu*
"Schlaft schön..."


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*nachdem sein Gesicht wieder seine normale Farbe angenommen hat und sich sein Atem beruhigt hat, klopft er sich den Staub von der Robe*
Wenn ich immer so eine Entschuldigung abliefern muss wenn ich eine Frau beleidige, werde ich in nächster Zeit meine Zunge hüten!
*grinst*


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*lächelt*
"Ich glaube das ist grundsätzlich die beste Idee die du je hattest!"
*winkt den Wirt herran*
"Gebt ihm etwas Wein.Geht auf meine Rechnung."


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*grinst*
Danke, danke
*grübelt ein wenig*
Eisenschmiede solltet ihr euch wirklich mal ansehen. Die Gnome sind wirklich große Geister, trotz ihrer kleinen Körpergröße.


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"Mit den Gnomen durfte ich schon Bekanntschaft machen.
Einer von ihnen wollte mir eine mechanische Kröte andrehen,
die allerdings in seiner hand explodierte.
Ich musste einige Heilzauber wirken bis der kleine Kerl wieder auf den beinen war!"


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*lacht*
Ja, die Erfindungen sind schon etwas eigen. Aber wenn man erstmal über die kleinen Macken hinwegsieht und den Geist hinter den Erfindungen wahrnimmt, hat man wirklich ein intelligentes Völkchen vor sich. Sie wurden auch aus ihrer Heimat vertrieben und sie versuchen mit allen Mitteln zurück nach Gnomeregan zu kommen.


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*nickt bedächtig*
"Ja, sowas hatte ich auch schon gehört.Diese Information könnte später nützlich sein.
Und recht hast du. Gnome sind liebenswürdig.Obwohl man sagen muss das sie alle tickende zeitbomben sind.


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

Wenn man eine Schlacht zu verlieren scheint, gibt man einem Gnom eine Hand voll Sprengpulver und schickt ihn an die vorderste Front!
*lacht laut*
Eure Feinde werden schneller laufen als man es glauben kann!


----------



## Gurk1 (21. April 2010)

*dreht sich auf seinem stuhl um in den Raum um am gespräch teilzunehmen*
"Mal von unseren Vettern abgesehen... Wenn ihr noch nicht in Eisenschmiede gewesen seid habt ihr wirklich was verpasst."
*schwelgt kurz in errinerungen*
"Ich sollte auch noch mal zurück in die Heimat... irgendwann werde ich euch zu mir einladen sobald alles vorbei ist"


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*stimmt in das lachen ein*
"Aber mal im Ernst: Man sollte Gnome nicht unterschätzen.
Wer fähig ist eine fast lebensechte Kröte zu bauen könnte garantiert 
die Exodar wieder auf fordermann bringen.
Mein Volk ist ja momentan zu beschäftigt dazu."


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

Dafür gibt es die Allianz doch, damit sich die Völker untereinander helfen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Gnome euch unterstützen werden, wenn sie ihren eigenen Kampf geschlagen haben.
*nickt dem Paladin zu*
Die Einladung werde ich gerne annehmen.


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"Und ich ebenfalls.Meine reisen brachten mich einst ins Arathiebecken 
und ich muss schon sagen diese Brücke ist ein Meisterwerk der Baukunst."
*nimmt einen tiefen Schluck Bier*
"Außerdem machen Zwerge köstliches Bier und das allein ist schon ein Grund in Eisenschmiede vorbei zu schauen."
*lacht wieder dröhnend*


----------



## Gurk1 (21. April 2010)

*lacht*
"Ihr habt wirklich schon die richtigen dinge für ein gutes leben gefunden"


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

"Ja, man sollte möglichst positiv denken.Sonst platzt einem noch der Schädel.
*deutet auf die Rüstung*
Aber jetzt sagt Grimna, ist die Rüstung neu oder nur geputzt?"


----------



## Gurk1 (21. April 2010)

*schaut auf seinen Helm*
"Unglaublich aber mein Brustpanzer ist nur saubergemacht. Der Helm und die Schulterplatten waren so stark demoliert das ich sie nicht mehr tragen konnte deshalb habe ich sie zuerst nicht getragen... Aber nach stunden harter arbeit hab ich sie denoch repariert bekommen"


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*deutet auf die Flämmchen*
"Und die die habt ihr dazu getan?
*grinst breit*

/ooc

Hast du immernoch die Wunde im Gesicht?

/ooc off


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*nickt anerkennend*
Ihr müsst ein begnadeter Schmied sein wenn ihr eine solche Arbeit vollbringen könnt.
*grinst*
Als Belohnung für euer tolles Werkeln gebe ich eine Runde aus, was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Gurk1 (21. April 2010)

/ooc 

jup die wunde hab ich noch

/ooc off

"Das ist eine lange geschichte aber ja es war meine idee... sozusagen ein Licht im Dunkeln. Nur die stärksten Paladine erhalten dieses heilige Feuer solange der Träger noch das Licht auf seiner seite hat brennt es"
*als er hört das es eine runde gibt wird er hellhörig*
"Allerdings ich bin Großmeister der Schmiedekunst"


----------



## phipush1 (21. April 2010)

*betrachtet die Wunde*
"Wo habt ihr die den her?Sieht aus als ob auf der Waffe ein Fluch lag.
Wieso zum Teufel habt ihr die nicht heilen lassen?"


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

Je mehr ihr von euch erzählt, umso glücklicher werde ich euch nicht als meinen Feind zu haben.
*Geht zum Tresen, bezahlt den Wirt und kommt mit 3 Krügen wieder zurück*


----------



## Gurk1 (21. April 2010)

/ooc 

Ich muss mich was zurückhalten um net wieder op zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ooc off

"Ich weis nicht warum die wunde sich nicht heilen lässt. Allerdings war sie mal schlimmer"


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*sieht sich die Wunde genauer an*
Von zwei Dingen habe ich keine Ahnung. Wie man einen Zwerg im Wetttrinken besiegt und wie man heilt, deshalb kann ich euch nicht sagen was mit eurer Wunde ist, aber Wunden die von der Geisel zugefügt werden und nicht verheilen, sind nichts womit man spaßen sollte. Habt ihr auch schon andere versuchen lassen euch zu heilen?
*stellt die Krüge ab*


----------



## Gurk1 (21. April 2010)

*sieht den Hexenmeister an*
"Wenn ich als Paladin diese wunde nicht effektiv heilen kann. Wird es schwer wen anders zu finden"
*nimmt sich einen Krug und ehrhebt ihn*
"trinken wir auf unsere Gefallenen und auf die noch leben und sie ewig in gedanken halten"
*nimmt mit grimmigen ausdruck einen schluck*


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*erhebt seinen Krug*
Und darauf, dass dieser verdammte Krieg bald ein Ende hat!

/ooc
Du hast übrigens Post^^
/ooc off


----------



## Lethior (21. April 2010)

*gähnt ausgebig*
Ich glaube es wirdZeit für mich das Bett aufzusuchen. Bis morgen.
*verschwindet die Treppe hinauf*


----------



## Gurk1 (21. April 2010)

*setzt sich in eine dunkle ecke, legt den Helm auf den Tisch und seinen streitkolben auf den schoß*
"man sieht nur noch das leichte schimmern der feuer und des hammers"


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*Kommt die Treppe herunter, bestellt sich vom Wirt Tundrabeeren und Wasser und setzt sich wieder an den Platz am Kamin. Während er isst, wartet er darauf, dass die anderen wach werden*


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*wacht auf*
"Schon wieder eingeschlafen."
*sieht Lethior und gähnt*
"Guten morgen."


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*grinst*
Guten Morgen. Ich würde euch empfehlen morgen lieber in euer Zimmer zu gehen, da ist es sicherer und vor allen Dingen schläft es sich da besser. 
*reibt sich den Kopf*
Ich sollte nicht so viel trinken, der Alkohol bekommt mir nicht gut.
*trinkt einen Schluck Wasser und massiert sich die Schläfen*


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*nickt*
"Du hast wohl recht.
Ihr Magier und der Alkohol, was?"


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

Da liest man in den wichtigen Büchern dieser Welt und kennt nichtmal einen Spruch um den Körper vor den Auswirkungen von Alkohol zu schützen.
*lacht*


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*lächelt*
"Abhärtung ist das Zauberwort."
*deutet auf den Paladin in der Ecke*
"Was hälst du von seiner Wunde?"


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*zuckt die Schultern*
Ich hab keine Ahnung von Wunden un Verletzungen, aber das sieht wirklich nicht gut aus. Aber solange sie noch ohne Hilfe verheilt, kann sie ja nicht so schlimm sein.


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*Blick verliert sich*
"Hm, vielleicht hast du Recht."


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

Aber wie schon gesagt, verstehe ich nichts davon. Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere warst du einige Monate im Norden und warst als Heiler unterwegs, du weißt wahrscheinlich mehr über die Waffen der Geisel und den Schaden den sie zufügen.
*isst die letzten paar Tundrabeeren*


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*schaut den Hexer an*
"Stimmt schon.Nur diese Artr von Wunden ist mir unbekannt.
Meine erste Vermutung war, das auf der Waffe ein Fluch lag, mit der die 
Verletzung zu stande kam.Nur dann dürfte sie nicht heilen.
Naja, ich schau sie mir später noch einmal an.
*winkt den Wirt herran*
"Eine Suppe bitte."


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

Solange seine Schultern noch leuchten, wissen wir, dass alles in Ordnung ist.
*grinst*
Was hast du denn vor deiner Zeit In Nordend gemacht?


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*isst ein wenig Suppe und antwortet dann*
"Vieles.Eine zeit lang habe ich mich auf der Azurmythoinsel herrum getrieben, also dort 
wo die Exodar abstürzte.Ich habe versucht die Geister zu beruhigen die wir aufgeschreckt hatten."


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

Ich hoffe du hast es geschafft. Es ist nie gut böse Geister und Elementare gegen sich aufzuhetzten. Ich habe gestern übrigens ein wenig in dem Buch geblättert, wirklich sehr interessant was ich dort gelesen habe. Es entspricht zwar nicht dem, was mir im Moment weiterhilft, aber es ist immer gut sein Wissen zu erweitern, egal in welche Richtung.
*streckt sich auf seinem Stuhl um die letzte Müdigkeit aus seinen Gliedern zu vertreiben*


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*schlürft seinen Löffel leer*
"Nun, endgültig wohl nicht.
Aber im Allgemeinen hat sich die Situation beruhigt."
*nimmt einen neuen Löffel*
"Und danach bin ich zurück nach Draenor gegangen."


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*zieht erstaunt eine Augenbraue hoch*
Und was habt ihr dort gemacht?


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

"Das ist unwichtig.Auf jeden Fall bin ich aber wieder zurück zur Exodar gezogen, 
um den Propheten Velen meine Dienste zu erweisen.
Danach ging ich auf zahlreiche diplomatische Reisen, mit denen ich dich nicht langweilen möchte."


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

"Entschuldigung, junger Freund,aber ich bin doch noch müde.Ich werde mich
nochmal hinlegen.Bis nachher!"
*geht die Treppe hinauf*


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

Bis dann!
*Geht in sein Zimmer und kommt mit dem Buch zurück, in de er sofort zu lesen beginnt*


----------



## Gurk1 (22. April 2010)

*öffnet langsam die Augen steht auf und geht zum tresen*

"Grüße euch... Wie habt ihr geruht??"


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*kommt die Treppe herrunter*
*gähnt*
"Hallo Paladin."
*setzt sich an den Thresen*


----------



## Gurk1 (22. April 2010)

*nickt*
"wie ich sehen noch was müde??"


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*nickt*
"Ja, ich bin noch etwas erschöpft von der Vision neulich.


----------



## Gurk1 (22. April 2010)

"Was war eigentlich in der Vision zu sehen wenn ich fragen darf??"


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

"Habt ihr nicht ins feuer gesehen?"
*schüttelt den Kopf und beginnt zu flüstern*
"Der Tod von Lethior."


----------



## Gurk1 (22. April 2010)

*sieht etwas erschrocken aus*
*flüstert auch nur*
"Nein... Ich habe nicht vor die Zukunft zu kennen. Und diese Vision zeigt auch wieder warum"


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*spricht wieder normal*
"Obwohl die zukunft nicht in Stein gemeisselt ist.Und nun entschuldigt mich,
ich muss zu einem Alchimisten.Ein mittel gegen diese Schlafanfälle.
Bis nachher!"
*verlässt die Taverne*


----------



## Gurk1 (22. April 2010)

*blickt ihm hinterher*
"Naja wie auch immer... WIRT!!! EIN BIER!!"
*legt seinen Kolben auf den Tresen und beginnt ihn zu polieren*


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*War so in sein Buch vertieft, dass er von dem Gespräch der Beiden nichts mitbekommen hat und erst durch das laute Rufen des Zwergs von dem Buch aufsieht*
Wars gemütlich auf eurem Stuhl?
*sieht sich suchend in der Taverne um*
Wo ist Megisto denn hin?


----------



## Gurk1 (22. April 2010)

*dreht den kopf leicht um den hexer anzusehen hört jedoch nicht auf zu polieren*
"Danke der Nachfrage. Aber ja es war ziemlich gut auf dem Stuhl."
*Deutet auf die Tür*
"er meinte er wolle um alchimisten sich etwas gegen das einschalfen holen"


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schulter*
Na dann.
*widmet sich wieder seinem Buch*

/ooc 
Bin mal ne halbe Stunde vielleicht auch länger off, bis gleich
/ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*kommt in die Taverne mit einer grünen Phiole*
"Guten Tag.Es hat ewig gedauert bis ich einen Alchimisten in Beutebucht aufgegabelt hatte
und mindestens genauso lange bis ich ihn überreden konnte, mir das hier zu mischen."
*deutet auf die Phiole*
"danach sollte es mir aber besser gehen."


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*öffnet die Phiole und leert sie in einem Zug*
"Geht runter wie nix...."
*zittert leicht*
"Puh.Das war hart.Baer wenigstens werde ich jetzt nicht mehr mitten in Gesprächen einschlafen!
*lacht*
*dreht sich dem Hexer zu*
"Wo waren wir vorhin stehen geblieben?"


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

Ich glaube, wir hatten über unsere Vergangenheit gesprochen, ihr hattet etwas von diplomatischen Missionen gesprochen. Ich würde gerne noch ein bisschen mehr darüber erfahren wenn ihr erlaubt.


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

"Ah ja, ich erinnere mich.
Also Velen schickte mich auf viele diplomatische Missionen.Ich war in Feralas und Darnassus,Theramore und Goldhain.
Und ich war in Sturmwind."


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*verzieht beim Namen Sturmwind angewidert das Gesicht"
Ich hoffe ihr hattet Erfolg.
*leise*
Auch wenn ich es euch wegen Sturmwind nicht wünschen würde...


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

"Und ich muss sagen:
Sturmwind war bisher die unsympathischste Stadt die ich je besuchen durfte.
Empfangen wurde ich von einem Adeligen Mann namens Fesus wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Solch unfreundlichkeit erlebte ich noch nie."
*schüttelt den Kopf*


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

"Blickt bei dem Namen erstaunt auf"
Von wem wurdet ihr empfangen? Ich glaube ich habe den Namen falsch verstanden


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*schaut Lethior fragend an*
"Von einem Adeligen namens Fesus.Groß, lange braune Haare und ein eiskalter Blick.
Sagt dir der name irgendetwas?"


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*grinst grimmig*
Ob mir der name etwas sagt?
*lacht kalt und emotionslos auf*
Ihr hattet das "Vergnügen" mit meinem Vater zu sprechen.


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*entsetz*
"Wie bitte?Das war dein Vater?"
*sammelt sich einen Augenblick*
"Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber er war ganz anders als du heute bist und
das ist als Kompliment zu verstehen."


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*grinst grimmig*
Vielleicht habt ihr jetzt einen kurzen Einblick darauf erhalten, weshalb ich meine Familie verlassen habe. Lasst mich raten, er wollte euch für seine Zwecke gewinnen? Vermutlich noch bestechen? Dann besteht kein Zweifel mehr, dass er es war.


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

"Nun ja, nicht unbedingt."
*zögert*
"Um ehrlich zu sein wollte er mich gleich wieder aus der Stadt raus werfen.
Wäre er allein gewesen hätte er das wolh auch getan."


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*erstaunt*
Oh, er kam in Begleitung? Hat wohl wieder ein paar neue "Verbündete" für sich gewonnen, die mit einem Messer in der Brust aufwachen, wenn sie zu viel Macht bekommen.
*spuckt aus*


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
"Ein Mörder noch dazu?"


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

Natürlich. Wenn jemand gedroht hat ihm seine Macht streitig zu machen, hat er sich jemand angeheuert der die Drecksarbeit für ihn erledigt. Er hat für seine Ziele alles gegeben. Wenn mal jemand seinen Auftragsmörder gefasst hat, wusste er natürlich nichts davon. Und wem wird man wohl mehr Glauben schenken, einem Mörder oder einem Adligen?
*schüttelt den Kopf*


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

"Und er dich natürlich dazu getrieben genauso zu werden wie er?"


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*nickt*
Er hat es versucht und hätte es auch fast geschafft. Glücklicherweise wurden mir die Augen geöffnet, bevor es zu spät war.


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

"Welch ein Glück.Denn erst wenn Sturmwind wieder rein ist wird es glänzen."
*nickt*


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*schüttelt niedergeschlagen den Kopf*
Es wird noch lange dauern bis Sturmwind wieder rein ist...


----------



## Gurk1 (22. April 2010)

*hat das gespräch interessiert verfolgt*
"Euer Vater scheint ein schlechter mensch zu sein..."
*schüttelt den kopf*
"Ich hab schon das ein oder andere über den korrupten adel gehört aber aus erster hand..."


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

"Eine Frage stellt sich mir aber Lethior. Was ist mit eurem Vater passiert?
Du wirst dich doch bestimmt einmal erkundigt haben was mit ihm geschehen ist, oder?"


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

Wir haben uns durch Zufall einmal wiedergesehen. Wir konnten uns nie einig werden und uns versöhnen, kurz nachdem wir uns wiedersahen, ist meine Familie verstorben.
*nickt dem Paladin grimmig zu*
Ihr solltet froh sein, dass ihr bisher nur davon gehört und es noch nicht erleben musstet.


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*schaut den Hexer misstrauisch an*
"Soso, kurz darauf gestorben was?"


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*Blickt ebenso misstrauisch zurück*
Es gab genug Leute die ihm den Tod wünschten und einer von ihnen muss sein Ziel wohl erreicht haben.


----------



## Gurk1 (22. April 2010)

"Naja das Licht wird über ihn gerichtet haben"

/ooc

Bin mal noch was wech muss noch raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*seufzt*
"Das wiederum ist verständlich, auch wenn mir die Vorstellung nicht gefällt das seine Seele
hier auf Erden gebunden ist, nur weil er sich mit seinem Sohn zerstritten hat."
*winkt dem Wirt*
"Ein paar Weintrauben bitte."


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Ich hätte nicht zurück nach Sturmwind gekonnt, selbst wenn ich es gewollt hätte.
*seufzt und streicht gedankenverloren über den Stein auf seinem Stab*
Und wenn ich ihn doch so wenig mochte, ein Teil von ihm wird bei mir bleiben.


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

"Ja, ich denke er wird dich immer auf deinen Reisen begleiten."
*isst eine Weintraube*
"Möchtest du ihm vielleicht deinen Segen geben?"


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*denkt nach, schüttelt aber den Kopf*
Bei all dem guten Willen den ich noch zusammenkratzen kann, das könnte ich nicht tun. Er hat zu viel Unheil angerichtet, als das er das verdient hätte.


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

"Wie du meinst, aber meinen soll er haben."
*murmelt leise vor sich hin*


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*ein leises Flüstern ist zu hören*


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Na wenn ihr meint.
*Lauscht dem Flüstern*


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*betrachtet Lethior und isst eine Weintraube*
"Ich denke dein Vater hat jetzt seine Ruhe."


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

*ein fiese Lächeln huscht über sein Gesicht, verschwindet aber augenblicklich wieder*
Nagut, wenn ihr davon überzeugt seid.
*zuckt mit den Schultern*


----------



## phipush1 (22. April 2010)

*kramt in der Tasche und holt Pergament und Kohlestift herraus*
"Und nun entschuldige mich bitte, ich muss das Rezept von dem Trank festhalten."


----------



## Lethior (22. April 2010)

Natürlich. Ich werde dann in mein Zimmer gehen.
*packt seinen Stab und das Buch und geht in sein Zimmer*


----------



## Gurk1 (22. April 2010)

*erhebt sich*
"nun gut... Ich muss mich noch bei meinem Ordensführer melden"
*greift sich seinen Helm setzt ihn auf und verlässt das gasthaus*


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

*wacht auf, schaut sich um und brummelt vor sich hin*
Ich sollte nicht so viel Blutdistel kauen...
*schnappt ihre Tasche, aus dem ein Stückchen schwarzer Stoff rausragt, und verschwindet nach draußen*


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*kommt die Treppe herunter und setzt sich an seinen Platz*
Wo sind denn alle hin?
*sieht sich in der beinah leeren Taverne um*


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

*kommt mit einem Stoffsäckchen und ihrer Tasche wieder *
*singt ein fremdatrtig klingendes Lied in einer unbekannten Sprache*
Hallöchen!


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

Hallo, ihr wisst nicht zufällig wo der Paladin abgeblieben ist?
*denkt kurz nach*
Ein interessantes Lied...
*scheint die richtigen Worte zu suchen*
Wo habt ihr es gelernt?


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

*lächelt ein wenig trauig*
Von einer Freundin.Von ihr habe ich den Ball.
*grinst gemein*
Ich habe eine gute Idee!


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*interessiert*
Und diese Idee wäre was?


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

Ich fackelt doch gerne Bälle ab, nicht?


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Ich habe mich doch schon bei euch entschuldigt, was ist denn noch?


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

*zieht 2 an dünnen Ketten hängenden Eisenkugeln aus der Tasche, um die feuerfestes, glitzerndes Tuch gewickelt ist*
Anzünden?Bitte.


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*betrachtet die Kugeln nachdenklich*
Wieso sollte ich? Wollt ihr das Gasthaus niederreißen, oder was?


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

Nicht ganz...
*grinst*


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*ernst*
Jetzt rückt schon raus mit der Sprache, sonst könnt ihr sie selber entzünden!


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Nur ne kleine Vorstellung...


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

Und für eine kleine Vorstellung soll ich meine Kraft benutzen? Das ich nicht lache. Ihr könnt die Kugel sicher auch alleine entzünden.
*flüstert*
Ich schätze das dürfte euch nicht viel schwerer fallen als mir.


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

Asj zekul ,il Soran!
*hält ich erschrocken den Mund zu*
Ups...


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*bricht in schallendes Gelächter aus*
Dummes Ding!


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

*schaut von seinem Pergament auf und fixiert Franceska mit seinem Blick*
"Was war das Mädchen?"


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*versucht sein Lachen zu unterdrücken*
Ich glaube, sie hat gerade mehr von sich preisgegeben, als ihr lieb ist!


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

*fixiert weiterhin Franceska mit ihrem Blick*
"Glaub ich auch. Was war das für einen Sprache?"


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

*fängt an zu schreien*
"Mädchen, war das Eredun?!?"


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

Ähm...jap
*seufzt*
Leugnen macht sowieso keinen Sinn mehr, Eredun und Draeneiisch sind zu ähnlich.


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

*entsetzt*
2Bist du des Wahnsinns?Diese Sprache zerstört die Seele und verwirrt den Geist!"


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

Mir ist bisher noch nichts passiert.
*haut sich mit der flachn HAnd gegen die Stirn*
Ach Verdammt!


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

"Mir wird schwindelig..."


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

Wegen?


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

"Ich verstehe es nicht Franceska.Ihr sprecht Eredun!!!
Und was noch schlimmer ist, ihr geht damit so ofenherzig um!"


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

Ich nehme an, ihr würdet es mir nicht glauben, wenn ich sagen würde, dass ich damit und einem schwarzem Kleid auf dem Jahrmakt leichtgläubeige Leute erschrecke?


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

"Wie könnt ihr mir soetwas ins Gesicht sagen?"
*rennt aus der Taverne*


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

Na, super jetzt habt ihr ihn verjagd, ganz toll gemacht.
*schüttelt den Kopf*


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2010)

Ups...das war unklug.
*Macht die Tür auf und ruft dem Draenei hinterher*
Hey!Das war doch nur ein Scherz!
*seufzt, schnappt sich ihre Tasche und geht auf ihr Zimmer*


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*Lacht kalt auf*
Das war nicht unklug, das war ausgesprochen dumm.
*steht auf, schnappt sich seinen Stab und geht zur Tür um nach Magisto zu suchen*


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

*draußen hört man die undefinierbare Flüche*


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*legt dem Draenei die Hand auf die Schulter*
Nun kommt schon rein, es wird euch auch nichts bringen hier draußen zu fluchen, vielleciht könnt ihr drinnen mit ihr reden.


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

*beruhigt sich etwas*
"Du hast recht..."
*begleitet den hxer in die Taverne zurück*


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*setzt sich wieder auf seinen Platz*
So und jetzt erzählt mal was los ist.


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

*lacht kalt auf*
"ich bin mir überhaupt nicht sicher ob du das verkraftest."


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

Ich habe schon viel gesehen und viel getan, da werde ich das wohl auch noch aushalten. Und egal was es war ich werde euch deswegen nicht verurteilen.
*setzt sich aufmerksam in seinen Stuhl*
Jetzt erzählt schon.


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

"Ich sagte dir bereits das ich nach dem Absturz der Exodar nach Draeno zurück kehrte."


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*nickt zustimmend*
Daran erinnere ich mich noch, ihr hattet mir aber nicht gesagt, was ihr dort genau getan habt.


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

*grinst fast dämonisch*
"Rate doch mal ."


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*sieht den Wandel im Gesicht des Schamanen und muss unwillkürlich mitgrinsen*
Nun, wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste würde ich sagen du hast Rache genommen...


----------



## phipush1 (23. April 2010)

*verbittert*
"Rache?Ich bin viel weiter gegangen als ordinäre Rache.Bluten lies ich die verdammten Orks, oh ja.
Ich sorgte mit Hilfe von Magie dafür das sie mich für einen von ihnen hielt.
Langsam aber sicher habe ich sie vergiftet,verflucht und auseinander getrieben.
Und das schlimmste war das ich es genoss.
Ich dachte das Blut mit Blut abgegolten werden musste."
*knirscht mit den Zähnen*


----------



## Lethior (23. April 2010)

*grinst böse*
Und das aus dem Mund von dem Schamanen zu hören, der mir stets sagt, ich solle mich nicht zu sehr der Dämologie hergeben, weil es den Geist verdirbt, grenzt schon fast an Ironie.


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*blinzelt*
"Lass mich zu Ende erzählen und her auf zu grinsen!
*sammelt sich*
"Ja, ich dachte das ich im Recht war.Dann jedoch bemerkte ich das ich angefangen hatte Eredun zu sprechen.
Erst jetzt bemerkte ich richtig was ich angestellt hatte.ich bereute."
*grinst jetzt selbst*
"Ja, ich bereute Lethior.Kennst du das?
Ich verließ das Dorf der Orks und schloss mich der neuen Richtung an: dem Schamanismus."


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Nein, ich kann dich nicht verstehen. Du hättest mit diesen Worten viel Macht bekommen. Vielleicht genug um diese Orks zu vertreiben. Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass der Schamanismus dir nicht genug Kraft gibt, bestimmt macht er das. Aber mit dieser Sprache hättest du Magie wirken können, das du selbst erstaunt darüber wärst. Aber jetzt versuchst sie zu vergessen und wendest dich den Elementaren zu.
*wirkt enttäuscht*


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
"Schnöde Macht.Ich war nicht bereit für sie meine Seele zu opfern.
Außerdem..."
*grinst*
"Wer sagt das ich nicht Magie verwenden kann?"


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*interessiert*
Du machst mich neugierig, erzähl mir mehr.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*die Tür zu Franceskas Zimmer geht auf und die Ratte kommt hinunter, mit einem Stück Pergament im Halsband, auf dem steht:

_Kann ich jetzt runterkommen, oder werde ich zerhäckselt?_*


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*nimmt der Ratte das Pergament vom Hals und liest*
*Ruft grinsend nach oben*
Ihr könnt runter kommen, ich glaube ihr werdet es überleben!


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*man hört das knallen einer Tür und das entneftende Fauchen eines Wichtels*
*ruft hinunter*
Ganz sicher?


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*antwortet immernoch grinsend*
Als ob ihr euch nicht zu verteidigen wüsstet!


----------



## Gurk1 (24. April 2010)

*die Tür öffnet sich und Grimna betritt das gasthaus*
"Seid gegrüßt werte Kameraden."


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*winkt dem Paladin zu*
Hallo, wo seit ihr gewesen?


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*grinst den paladin an*
"Schön euch zu sehen, Grimna.ihr werdet erstaunt sein wie viele Dämonen hier wirklich herrum streunen."


----------



## Gurk1 (24. April 2010)

*nickt*
"Ich spüre Dämonen auf 10 Meilen"
*wendet sich zum hexer*
"Ich war in Sturmwind mich bei meinem Vorgesetzen melden"


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*disonantes Kichern ist zu hören, gefolgt von einem Jaulen*
*Franceska kommt die Treppe runter. Anstat ihrer bunten Gauklerkleider trägt sie eine schwarze Robe mit langem Saum, die mit sibernen Stickereien besetzt ist. In ihrem Gürtel steckt ein Dolch mit gebogener Klinge. Hinter ihr hüpft ein Wichtel die Treppe hinunter*
*schaut den Hexenmeister ohne eine Spur des üblichen Grinen kalt an*
Immernoch sicher?


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*erstaunt*
"Und wieso kommt ihr friedlich herrein?"


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*grinst, als er Soladras neue Kleidung sieht*
Wie ihr seht lebe ich auch noch und ich musste dafür nichtmal dämlich an irgendwelchen Balken herumhüpfen und jonglieren.


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*mustert das Mädchen das sich als Hexenmeisterin 
herrausgestellt hat*
*leicht angewidert*
"Auch eine Defias, Lethior?Am Ende hat sie dir auch noch geholfen?
*deutet auf den Kristall auf der Spitze von Lethiors Stab*


----------



## Gurk1 (24. April 2010)

*grinst*
"Das hier ist neutrales Gebiet...Ausserdem weis ich nur das sie hier sind nicht wo genau oder in welcher zahl"


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

Nein. Ich bin keine Defias. 
*schaut den Schamanen *
Ich will nur am Leben bleiben.


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Nein, nicht das ich wüsste. Aber warum die plötzliche Abscheu? Mit mir redest du doch ganz normal und sie siehst du an, als wäre sie voller Monstrositäteninnereien.
*zieht den Stab näher an sich heran und blickt Megisto grimmig an*
Nein, ich hatte keine Hilfe...


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*sieht zu lethior*
"Ja, allerdings hast du auch von anfang an gezeigt wer du bist."
*sieht dann zu Franceska*
"Ich werde dich nicht töten. Aber ich werde keinen Dämonen dulden."


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Ihr habt mich auch in Ruhe gelassen. Außerdem ist es mein gutes Recht mit der Magie so umzugehen wie es mir beliebt und nicht wie es mir irgendjemand vorschreibt.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*ihr Wichtel cheint den Draenei verstanden zu haben, denn er quietscht angsterfüllt und hüpft hinter Franceska*
Rumpir!
*der Wichtel bleibt wie erstarrt stehen*
*Francesca deutet die Treppe hinauf, wo der Wchtel eilens hinaufhüpft*


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*nickt*
"Schon besser."


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*zeigt auf Lethior*
Der da hat seine aber auch noch oben!


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*wendet sich wieder an Megisto*
Wir sprachen eben über die Magie, die du beherrschst, kannst du mir mehr darüber erzählen?
*schlägt sich die Hände vors Gesicht und stöhnt entnervt*
Hättet ihr nicht wenigstens als Hexenmeisterin mal den Mund halten können?


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

Du hast auch Andeutungen gemacht, also beschwer dich nicht!


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*lacht grimmig*
"Hexenmeister, treu wie ein räudiger Dämon!"
*schaut zu Lethior*
"ich bin mir nicht socher ab das so schlau ist.
Wissen ist ein großer Schatz und es gibt Leute die diesen Schatz ausbeuten wollen.
*schaut wieder zu Franceska*
"Hat deine Freundin dir das beigebracht?"


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*lächelt geheimnisvoll wie eine Sphinx*
Indirekt...


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*grinst so freundlich wie möglich, was aber eher in einer Grimasse endet*
Ich bitte dich, ich möchte nur etwas über dich erfahren, ich käme nie auf die Idee, euch in irgendeiner Art und Weise auszubeuten. Und dein Buch hast du mir ja auch mit einigen "Randnotizen" übergeben.


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*schaut immernoch zu Franceska*
"Magier und ihre Geheimnisskrämerei."
*schaut zu Lethior*
"Stimmt auch wieder."
*sammelt sich*
"Nun früher war ich mal Magier.Und wenigtens etwas solltest du über mein Volk wissen:
Wir existieren schon über 25.000 Jahre.
Und jetzt stell dir mal vor wie viel Wissen man in dieser Zeitspanne ansammeln kann."


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*Ihre Augen bekommen ein eigentümliches Glitzern*
Interessant...


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*entzückt*
25.000 Jahre Wissen...was ich dafür nicht geben würde...


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*an Lethior gewandt*
"Deine Seele bestimmt, was?"


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*grinst böse*
Wenn es nur das ist, sehr gerne.


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*kichert diabolisch*
Wer braucht die schon, was, Lethior?


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*grinst Franceska böse an*
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir einer Meinung sein können!


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*grinst*
Zeiten ändern sich.


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*lacht grimmig*
"Sei froh das ich kein Eredar bin.Dann würde ich das tatsächlich tun.
Wenn du wüsstest was passiert wenn du keine Seele mehr hättest..."


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*wütend*
Wenn ich dafür das Wissen hätte um mein Volk zu rächen, ist es mir egal was ich dafür geben muss! Es geht hier nicht um mich, sondern um diejenigen, die unterdrückt werden, eingeschränkt werden durch Religion und Moral! Ich will nur dafür sorgen, dass jeder bekommt was ihm zusteht!


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*lacht lautstark*
"Natürlich, und sobald du dann keine Seele mehr hast und Wissen hast
eine Stadt zu zerstören würdest du dich natürlich um die armen Bauern kümmern."
*ebenfalls wütend*
"Merkst du nicht wie törricht das klingt?"


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*grinst*
Man darf einfach nicht dumm genug sein, seine ganze Seelen zu verkaufen.
Einen Teil bindet man an ein Artefakt und dieses versteckt man...


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

Genau um diese Bauern würde ich mich kümmern! Ihnen wird ein Schleier vor die Augen gehalten, grade genug, dass sie nicht nachfragen, aber so viel, dass sie zufrieden sind! Und ich würde das Wissen anwenden! Die Verräter an ihrem eigenen Volk sollen dafür bestraft werden, was sie getan haben!
*traurig*
Wollt ihr mich denn nicht verstehen?


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

"Natürlich verstehe ich dich.Doch durch Magie wirst du nichts erreichen.
Die Bauern denen du helfen willst werden Angst vor dir haben,
eben weil du ihre Traumwelt zerstört hat!"
*seufzt*
"Glaubst du wirklich Franceska ein Dämon würde sich so austricksen lassen?"


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

Ich kann es verstehen, aber ohne Seele wärst du entweder tot oder ein willenloser Diener der brennenden Legion...
*grinst*
Ich weiß es.


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

Was weiß denn schon ein Magier oder ein Schamane oder was auch immer ihr jetzt sein mögt, von Dämonen?


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
"Tja, dann hast du wohl den dümmsten Dämonen überhaupt beschworen."
*schaut auf*
"Moment mal!"


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*wütend*
"Hörst du mir nicht zu, Lethior?
Ich habe unter Hexenmeister und damit Dämonen gelebt!"


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

Weil du bei ein paar Irren gelebt hast, denkst du jetzt alle Hexenmeister wären so?
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Sehr weise von dir


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

"Wenn sie weiß das das funktioniert...
Klingelst jetzt?"


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*Runzelt die Stirn*
Jeder Hexenmeister weiß wie man die Seele an ein Artefakt bindet, wovon redet ihr?


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

"Vielleicht bist du noch nicht so,
wirst aber bei fortschreitung deiner Studien so werden!
Und: etwas wissen und etwas machen ist ein Unterschied."


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*Kichert*
In der Tat.


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*springt so hastig von seinem Stuhl, das dieser umfällt*
Willst du mich nicht verstehen oder was ist los mit dir? Ich will nur Gerechtigkeit, du Narr! Wenn du die Möglichkeit hättest die Orks zu vernichten und dein Volk endlich wieder heimkehren zu lassen, würdest du es etwa nicht tun?


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*Steht ebenfalls auf*
"Gerechtigkeit und dunkle Magie passen aber nicht zusammen!"
*schluckt*
"Vernichten?Nein, ich würde es nicht tun.
Das verbietet mir mein Glaube und die Ehre...


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*grinst*
Ihr redet aneinander vorbei, hab ich das Gefühl.


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

Pah! Glaube und Ehre! Wo war euer Glaube als die Exodar abstürzte? Was hat euch eure Ehre genutzt als die Orks dein Volk beinahe ausgerottet hätten? Das alles ist wertlos, davon bekommt ihr nichts!


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

SCHLUSS JETZT!BEIDE!


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*seine Augen beginnen zu leuchten*
"Wage es nicht Lethior.Wage es nicht mein Volk mit deinen Worten zu schänden.
Wo unser Glaube war?Bei uns Lethior!Er ermöglichtete es uns zu überleben!
Unsere Ehre schützte uns vor der Verderbniss!"


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

*grinst den Schamanen an*
Nur mal so als Seitenkommentar:Ich würde ihn nicht angreifen...
Nicht dass das selbe passiert wie mit eurem Volk in Draenor...Schon dort siegten die Hexenmeister...


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*grinst diabolisch bei Franceskas Kommentar*
Du hast zwar Recht, aber ich werde nicht kämpfen.
*stellt seinen Stuhl auf und setzt sich wieder hin*
Ich habe meine Macht nämlich unter Kontrolle und werde jemanden nicht verletzten nur weil er nicht meiner Meinung ist.
*Blickt herausfordernd zu Megisto*
Oder bin ich doch schon so machtversessen, dass ich soetwas tun würde?


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*brüllt*
"Weil mein Volk unvorbereitet war!!!Und vergesst nicht das ich das ich unzählige Hexenmeister tötete.
*schaut zu Lethior*
"wenn ich wollte....
*überlegt einen Moment*
"Nein!"


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*herablassend*
Stimmt. Ihr habt sie vergiftet oder aus dem Hinterhalt getötet. 
*grinst böse*
Sie waren unvorbereitet...


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

"Und du glaubst nicht das ich ihre Kunst verstand?
Und Draenor war nicht die erste Welt auf der mein Volk landete.
Gegen Dämonen und ihre Diener musste ich schon oft genug kämpfen."


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

*seufzt und lässt den Kopf sinken*
Lasst uns über etwas anderes reden. Es hat keinen Zweck, du wirst meine Motive genauso wenig verstehen wie ich die deinen. Es wird nur damit enden, dass einer von uns das Gasthaus nichtmehr verlässt. Jedenfalls lebend.


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*seufzt und setzt sich wieder hin*
"Recht hast du."


----------



## Lethior (24. April 2010)

Ich werde erstmal in mein Zimmer gehen, bis dann.
*Ohne weitere Worte packt er seinen Stab und geht langsam die Treppe rauf*


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

"Hm."
*nickt und schreibt wieder auf dem Pergament*


----------



## Gurk1 (24. April 2010)

*hat die ganze zeit mit leicht erhobenen hammer in einer ecke gestanden und sich das spektakel angesehen.*
"Ist ja alles sehr interssant was ihr hier so leichtfertig preisgebt"
*geht langsam auf den Tresen zu und setzt sich auf einen hocker*
*murmelt*
"Licht geb mir kraft"


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

"Nich wahr?"


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

Ach menno...
*zieht eine Flunsch*
Das war lustig.


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

"Ich kann deinen Sinn für Humor nicht teilen.
Aber ich wette du hast dich amüsiert."


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

In der Tat.
*grinst gemein*


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

"Wieso du auch?Welche tragischen Ereignisse haben sich denn bei dir abgespielt?"


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

Keines. Die Hexerei war für mich am besten gegeignet.


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

Was?


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

"Macht, Macht, Macht.Ich verstehe nicht wie man so nach ihr streben kann."


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

Stimmt nicht. Es macht mir einfach Spaß.


----------



## phipush1 (24. April 2010)

"Was ich noch weniger verstehe."
*seufzt*
"Ich werde jetzt auf mein Zimmer gehen.Und wenn ich unterwegs einen Wichtel sehe trete ich drauf."


----------



## Soladra (24. April 2010)

Tut das lieber nicht. Er ist immer ewig schlecht gelaunt, wenn er aus dem wirbelndem Nether kommt.


----------



## Gurk1 (24. April 2010)

*schüttelt einfach nur ungläubig den kopf*


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*kommt die Treppe herunter, ist ziemlich blass und hat tiefe Augenringe*
*brummt etwas von "Morgen" und setzt sich an seinen Platz*


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*kommt die Treppe herrunter, wirkt aber keineswegs müde*
"Guten Morgen."
*sieht den Hexer*
"Gut dich zu sehen."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*blickt Megisto grimmig an*
Was'n los?


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"Ich habe mir die ganze letzte Nacht Gedanken über deine Pläne gemacht."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*blickt immernoch grimmig zu Megisto*
Und lass mich raten, du findest sie immernoch genauso sinnlos und willst mich jetzt daran hindern?


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

*blinzelt verschlafen*
Ach verdammt, schon wieder eingeschlafen!
*kramt aus einem Beutel an ihrem Gürtel ein paar welke Blätter und fängt an, auf ihne herumzukauen*
*schaut Lethior an*
Ihr schaut müde aus. Was ist los ?
*sie hat anscheinend Übung, mit was im Mund zu sprechen*


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*genervt*
Rate mal warum ich müde aussehen könnte? Vielleicht, weil ich die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen habe? Ich habe ständig über Megistos Worte nachgedacht, von wegen Ehre und Glaube.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

*grinst*
Selber Schuld!


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*grinst böse*
Hast ja Recht. Ich bin zum selben Ergebnis gekommen wie immer. Es ist Quatsch.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

*Kichert böse*
Recht haste.Nicht alle, die von Ehre reden, sind Lackaffen und Großmäuler, aber alle Lackaffen und Großmäuler reden von Ehre...Vor allem ,nichts gegen dich, Adlige Schwachkopfe.


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*Verzieht das Gesicht*
Lasst das mit dem Adel bei mir, ich will damit nichts mehr zu tun haben.
*geht zum Tresen und bestellt sich ein Bier*


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

Okay, wie du meinst...
*hält inne*
Ich darf doch du sagen? Ich meine, wenn du den Adel abgelegt hast...


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Ja,ja, mach nur.
*mustert Franceska neugierig*
Arbeitest du für irgendjemanden oder was treibt dich eigentlich hierher?


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

*zieht aus ihrer Tasche einen Steckbrief mit dem Namen "Franziska" *
Franziska ist mein Deckname. Ich bin auf der Flucht vor Stadtwachen. Habe einen Adligen vergiftet. 60 Gold.


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*seine Augen blitzen auf*
Interessant, einen Adligen vergiftet...
*denkt kurz nach*
Welchen Grund hattet ihr dafür?


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*schaut aufmerksam auf*


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

Die Sau hat meinen Bruder hängen lassen.
*grinst*
Er ist langsam gestorben. Langsam, und qualvoll...
*traurig*
Stefano war immer mit mir unterwegs...
*drückt heimlich eine Träne weg*


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*hört interessiert zu*
Ihr scheint sehr vielversprechend zu sein, vielleicht könntet ihr...ach was. Ist schon gut.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"Ganz so tot bist du also nicht was?"
*schaut grimmig*
"Will eine mächtige Hexenmeisterin den Segen für ihren Bruder oder ist sie dazu 
viel zu schlau?"


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

Nein, tut mir leid, ich gehöre bereits einer anderen Rebellengruppe an.
*betrachtet ihre Hand , an der sie einen Ring mit einem roten Stein trägt, wendet sich dann dem Draenei zu*
Wenn ihr so fragt...Nein, danke.
*abweisend*


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*wirkt enttäuscht*
Wie wäre es mit Zusammenarbeit? Ihr wisst schon, der Feind meines Feindes ist mein Freund.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*schaut zu Lethior*
"Zusammenarbeit?Ich wollte dir etwas ähnliches vorschlagen..."


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

*überlegt*
Müsste ich meine Vorstehende fragen... ich denke aber eher nicht...vor allem nicht, falls du und deine Kumpels was gegen Dämonen habt
*grinst verschwörerisch*
Richtige Dämonen, keine Wischi-Waschi Sklavenviehcher.


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*Blickt Megisto fragend an*
Wie willst du mir denn helfen?
*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Solange wir danach Sturmwind zurückbekommen und ihr nicht sinnlos das halbe Volk abschlachtet, ist es egal. Wir haben gelernt jede Hilfe zu nehmen, die wir bekommen können.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

Kommt darauf an, ob Geisel und Dämonen der brennenden Legion als Volk betrachtet werden müssen...
*grinst*
Das mit Sturmwind kann ich euch ggarantieren, der König hat was gegen uns...
*kichert*
Aber leider nichts wirksames


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"Siehst du, da ist auch schon der erste Denkfehler Lethior:
Es ist euch egal wie ihr zum Ziel kommt.
Mal ehrlich, wie glaubst du wird das Volk reagieren wenn sie erfahren wie die Adeligen verschwunden sind?
Die meisten Menschen mögen keine Dämonen, was auch richtig ist."


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

*kichert*
Ich seh schobn, mit den Varulven würdet ihr euch kräftig in die Wolle krigen!
*grinst breit unt bestellt sich einen Mondbeerensaft*


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*wird wieder lauter*
Dann werde ich den Menschen die Augen öffnen! Sie sollen sehen, dass daran nichts schlecht ist! Die meisten fühlen sich sowieso vom Adel unterdrückt, wagen es aber einfah nicht, es öffentlich zu sagen! Natürlich wird es Leute geben die zweifeln werden, aber ich werde sie überzeugen!


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"Dämonen sind nicht schlecht?Da wirst du aber viel zu reden haben um die Leute zu "überzeugen".
Außerdem sollst du sie nicht überzeugen, du musst sie dazu bringen selbst auf  zu stehen.
Sonst kann der Adel euch einfach als Verräter abstempeln und töten lassen."


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

Ich mag Dämonen. Besonders Halbdämonen wie die Varulven.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"Ja, du magst Dämonen.
Aber viele Wesen haben durch sie schon ihre Existenz verloren.
Und das sie unsagbar böse sind kannst auch du nicht leugnen."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

Sie sind unsagbar böse, wenn du sie nicht kontrollieren kannst. Mit den richtigen Anweisungen sind sie ein Werkzeug, ein effektives Werkzeug zur Macht.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
"Wir schweifen ab.Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist das du deine Zeit vergeudest
wenn du dich irgendwo verkriechst und dann Sturmwinds Nahrungsmittellieferanten angreifst."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

Solange wir mit dem Bau noch nicht abgeschlossen sind wird uns nichts anderes übrig bleiben um unsere Ziele durchzusetzten.
*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Wir können Sturmwind so noch nicht angreifen.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*schüttelt erneut den Kopf*
"Ich dachte du wärst schon drauf gekommen.Ein Angriff auf Sturmwind würde nichts bringen, außer
den Zorn aller Beteiligten.Nein, was du brauchst ist Unterstützung von deinem Vater."


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

Warum nicht? Eine Handvoll Elitekämpfer könnte es bestimmt bis zum König schaffen und ihn abmurksen.
*grinst und wirft einen Seitenblick auf Lethior*
Ich glaube dein Vater ist... nicht in der Verfassung, irgendetwas zu tun.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"Und was passiert dann?
Alle werden die Defias hassen und alles daran setzen sie zu vernichten."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*blickt Megisto verständnislos an*
Was meint ihr damit? Wie soll mir mein Vater helfen? Vor allen Dingen, da er tot ist?


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

Ich dachte eher an Machtübernahme, Senkung der Steuern, Feste...Die Menschen müssen das Gefühl haben, dass es ihnen besser geht.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"Seine Lektionen sind seine Hilfe.
Oder hat er nicht versucht dir bei zu bringen wie man andere Adelige ganz schnell vernichtet?
Und mit vernichtet im diplomatischen Sinne natürlich." 
*schaut zu Franciska*
"Genau, so etwas in der Art."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

Natürlich weiß ich davon, aber wie soll ich das ausnutzen? Ich kann nicht einfach so nach Sturmwind zurück, es wäre nur eine Frage der Zeit bis mich jemand entlarven würde.


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

Das weiß doch jeder Trottel!
*verdreht duie Augen*
Hübsches Töchterchen machen, das verheiraten, aufsteigen.
Dem König Geschenke machen, Liebling werden, aufsteigen.
Seherkristalle benutzen, um überall Überblick zu haben, aus Schaden anderer Gewinnzieghen, aufsteigen.
Andere Adlige mit Schierling im Wein vergiften, deren Platz einnehmen, aufsteigen.
Auftragsmörder einstellen, andere Adlige unterm Tisch vorziehen, aufsteigen. 
Gefälschte Verträge herstellen, die rumzeigen, aufsteigen.
Stammbaum fälschen, so dass man über 5 Ecken mit jedem Verwand ist, aufsteigen, weil man nicht getötet wird.

Das wars auch schon. Nebenher die Leichen verschwingen lassen, die Tochter besuchhen, beim König schleimen was daz Zeug hält, immer hübsch sauber sein: Fertig!

Zieh die "Schwerstverwundeter mit Stammbaum in der Tasche"- Nummer durch. Die zieht immer.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*blickt zu Franziska*
"Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund.
Aber du hast vergessen das aussehen zu verändern das niemand drauf kommt wer du mal warst."


----------



## Soladra (25. April 2010)

Ok, Landstreicherklammotten, am besten Zerrissen.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*lächelt gerissen*
"Ich hätte an Magie gedacht, das funktioniert garantiert immer.
Ich muss es wissen."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Ist ja gut, ich weiß was ihr meint. Da lasse ich mein Leben als Adliger hinter mir, nur um dann als Verbrecher einen Adligen zu spielen. Tolle Zukunftsaussichten.
*seine Gesichtszüge klaren auf*
Aber nebenher könnte ich mich ein wenig in Sturmwinds Bibliotheken umsehen, vielleicht finde ich dort den Schlüssel zu dem Rätsel, dass sich mir stellt.Und ein paar Magier an meiner Seite würden sicher nicht schaden.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*nickt*
"Überlege es dir.Und wenn du diesen Plan durchführen willst werden ich dir denn Weg ebenen."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

Ich werde das erstmal intern absprechen müssen, aber ich glaube kaum, dass es jemanden stören würde. 
*traurig*
Selbst in der Bruderschaft sind Hexenmeister nicht gerne gesehen.
*seufzt*


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*klopft Lethior auf die Schultern*
"Ich möchte dir aber noch berichten wieso ich dir helfe.Immerhin ist die Reinigung
des Adels von Sturmwind nicht unbedingt eine legale Sache."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*grinst diabolisch*
Das kommt ganz darauf an wie man legal definiert. Aber ich merke schon was ihr meint, also sagt schon was ihr für einen Grund habt mir zu helfen.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"Erstens bist du zu einem Freund geworden.
Der zweite und vielleicht wichtigere Grund ist das der Adel tatsächlich die Allianz
beeinträchtigt.Und wenn wir dies ändern wollen, müssen wir denn Adel reinigen.
Auf die eine oder andere Weise."
*grinst ebenfalls diabolisch*


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

Du hast mir das Buch als Zeichen der Freundschaft geschenkt, jetzt ist es Zeit dir ein Geschenk zu geben.
*zieht ein rotes Halstuch aus seiner Tasche und legt es vor Megisto*
Ich erwarte nicht das du uns beitrittst wenn du nicht willst, aber nimm es wenigstens als Zeichen der Freundschaft.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*nimmt das Tuch*
"hm..."
*nach kurzem zögern legt er sich das Halstuch an*
"So."
*grinst*
"Jetzt sind wir sowas wie Brüder oder?"


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*Grinst*
Gut erkannt. Und Brüder geben sich auch mal einen aus. WIRT! Zwei Bierkrüge, aber schnell!
Aber du solltest aufpassen und es nicht immer tragen. Das ist in etwa so, als würde ich mit einer Höllenbestie im Schlepptau nach Darnassus marschieren.
Aber ich bin froh, dass du mein Angebot angenommen hast.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"Ich bin ja kein richtiges Defiasmitglied.Eher jemand der die selben Ziele verfolgt.
Außerdem traut es niemand einem Draenei zu ein Defias zu sein."
*grinst als er den Wirt mit 2 Krügen kommen sieht*


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

Natürlich, das ist nur ein hübscher Halsschmuck, nicht wahr?
*nimmt de Krug und trinkt einen Schluck*
Ich bin froh, dass wir uns wenigstens in unseren Zielen einig sind, über die Wege wie wir dorthin kommen, müssen wir wohl nach lange diskutieren.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*grinst*
"Stimmt."
*nimmt einen Schluck*
"Wenn möglich ohne Blutvergießen. Obwohl das eine Arbeit wird..."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

*grinst herausfordernd*
Dann versuchs doch mal.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"Was glaubst du passiert wenn auf einmal die Adeligen weg sterben wie die Fliegen?"


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

Wenn niemand die Führung übernimmt würde wohl Chaos ausbrechen, vielleicht ein Bürgerkrieg.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"Ich meine davor.
Erstmal werden alle misstrauisch.Die anderen Adeligen würden sich mit mehr Wachen und mit Schutzzaubern umgeben."
*schüttelt den Kopf*
"Bis man dann schlussendlich auffliegt."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

Das klingt ja ganz richtig, aber selbst die Adligen haben nicht genug Geld, als das sie sich rund um die Uhr einen Priester besorgen könnten der ihre Speisen und Getränke auf Gift untersucht. Und gegen ein bisschen Magie können auch die stärksten Wachen nichts ausrichten wenn sie nicht wissen wo sie herkommen.


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

"In solchen Angelegenheiten verlangen die Priester kein Gold."
*seufzt*
"Und wenn alle tot sind kommt es zum Bürgerkrieg.Nein, damit würden wir Sturmwind für die
Horde angreifbar machen."


----------



## Lethior (25. April 2010)

Wir haben Sturmwind schon einmal nach der Zerstörung aufgebaut, dann werden wir es jetzt wieder schaffen. Und die Horde wird es sicher nicht sofort bemerken wenn es Probleme in Sturmwind gibt. Außerdem...durch den Konflikt im Norden wurden nicht nur die Streitmächte der Allianz geschwächt.
*leert sein Bier und steht auf*
Ich werde jetzt zurück nach Westfall gehen und von dem Vorschlag berichten, ich werde mich beeilen.
*geht die Treppe herauf und kommt kurz danach wieder herunter*
Auf Wiedersehen!
*verlässt das Gasthaus*


----------



## phipush1 (25. April 2010)

*winkt Lethior hinterher*
"Tschüss!"


----------



## Gurk1 (25. April 2010)

*hat das ganze gespräch aufmerksam verfolgt. Jedoch sieht man durch den Helm Grimnas gesichtsausdruck nicht*
*flüstert zu sich selbst*
"sehr interssant...."


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

*schlägt die Augen auf*
Was...
*flucht, dass es einem zwergischen Schürfmeister mit schlechtem Bier im Krug alle Ehre macht*
*seufzt*
Ich sollte nicht so viel von dem Zeug kauen.


----------



## phipush1 (26. April 2010)

*lacht*
"Verpestet die Luft nicht mit euren Worten."
*runzelt die Stirn*
"Ich hoffe Lethior ist nichts passiert."


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

Ach, der weiß sich schon zu helfen... Wer es schafft, 24 Stunden mit einem Wichtel zuverbringen, weiß sich zu wehren.
*grinst*
Oh ja...


----------



## phipush1 (26. April 2010)

"Nur das man bei wichteln nur Wortgewandheit lernt.
Aber er hat ja Magie."


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

*grinst*
Nicht unbedingt nur Wortgewand... die Viehcher können seeeehr nervig sein, besonders wenn man ihnen so viel Freiheit lässt wie ich.


----------



## phipush1 (26. April 2010)

*verdreht die Augen genervt*
"Das gekicher....
Aber ich bezweifle das Lethior seinem Wichtel viel Freiheiten lässt."


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

Na, soviel wie ich bestimmt nicht!
*lacht*
Ich finde das Gekicher von denen lustig. Und dann die Sprüche!


----------



## phipush1 (26. April 2010)

"Es wurden schon mehr Leute in den Wahnsinn getrieben von den Wichteln als getötet."
*lacht*


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

Ich find sie niedlich.


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*ein Mann in einer Kettenhose und einem einfachen Leinenhemd betritt die Schenke. Mit lauter Stimme verkündet er*
Wirt, gib eine Runde aus, es gibt was zu feiern!


----------



## phipush1 (29. April 2010)

*betrachtetden Mann*
"Freibier!So gefällts mir. Aber wenn ich fragen darf, was gibts denn zu feiern?"


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*lacht laut*
Was es zu feiern gibt fragt ihr? Wisst ihr, ich komm von Westfall, bin da 'n Arbeiter. Gestern kam 'ne Wachen vorbei, 'ne Frau von der Volksmiliz, mit 'nem Magier auf den Schultern. 
Den hat sie bewusstlos gefunden und wisst ihr wo? Genau in diesem Rattenloch Mondbruch. Lag da zwischen nem halben Dutzend dieser Defiasräuber. Dann haben sie den wieder aufgeweckt, wusste zuerst nicht mal wo er war.
*Nimmt einen Schluck von seine Bier*
Tja, un wie sich dann herausgestellt hat, hat der die Defias da abgemurkst. Man konnte sowieso nurnoch verbrannte Leichen bergen, da gabs nich' viele Möglichkeiten was da passiert ist. Wird jetzt als Held gefeiert der Kerl, hat schon große Pläne von wegen Van Cleef töten, die Bruderschaft auslöschen und so ein Zeug.
*lacht wieder auf*
Und wenn das nich 'n Grund zum Feiern ist, dann weiß ich auch nich' weiter.


----------



## phipush1 (29. April 2010)

*kurz blitzt entsetzen über sein Gesicht,
 wandelt sich dann jedoch in ein breites Grinsen."
"So So.Ihr habt recht, das ist ein Grund zu feiern!"
*nimmt den Bierkrug vom wirt entgegen und leert ihn in einem Zug*
*murmelt mehr zu sich selbst*
"Wirklich gute Nachrichten....


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*blickt etwas skeptisch zu dem Schamanen*
Naja, so ganz glücklich scheint ihr ja nich zu sein...
*seine Gesichtszüge klaren auf*
Aber ich bin nich hier um mir um die Sorgen anderer den Kopf zu zerbrechen, ich will ja nur meinen Dienstschluss genießen! Kann ich mich zu euch setzten?


----------



## phipush1 (29. April 2010)

"Natürlich dürft ihr euch setzen."
*deutet auf den Stuhl neben sich*
"Sagt,wie geht es dem Magier?Ich meine mit den Defias ist nicht zu spaßen."


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Soweit ich weiß is' er wieder fit. Kaum, das er sich wieder an seine Tat erinnern konnte is' er durch Westfall stolziert, als wäre er der König von Sturmwind persönlich. Aber solang er den Defias eins auswischt solls mir egal sein.


----------



## phipush1 (29. April 2010)

*lacht lautstark*
"Natürlich.Doch jetzt setzt euch doch und trinkt auf diese frohe Botschaft!"


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

*reißt erschrocken die Augen auf*
*murmelt vor sich hin*
Hoffen wir mal, dass er nicht dabei war.
*setzt ein Lächeln auf*
Ein Glück, diese Defias machen nichts als Ärger, höchste Zeit, dass sich mal jemand um sie kümmert.
*nickt dem Mann dankbar zu und nimmt einen Schluck aus ihrem Krug*


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*setzt sich lächelnd an den Tisch*
*mustert mit gerunzelter Stirn Franceska*
Irgendwie kommt ihr mir bekannt vor, kanns sein, dass wir uns schon begegnet sind oder so?
*reibt mit einer Hand die Bartstoppeln an seinem Kinn*


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

*Franceskas Augen blitzen auf*
*Sie lächelt freundlich*
Das kann schon sein, ich bin viel unterwegs und habe auch schon viel gesehen.


----------



## phipush1 (29. April 2010)

*wirft Franceska einen Blick zu und runzelt die Stirn*
"Ich hatte ganz vergessen das du ja normal sein kannst."


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Was denn normal? 
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Was ist denn so anders an einer jungen, hübschen Dame? 
*lächelt Franceska freundlich zu*
Macht euch nix draus, es gibt immer so ein paar Kerle, die etwas seltsam denken.


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

*wirft dem Draenei einen scharfen Blick zu*
Ich bin immer normal, oder etwa nicht, Megisto?
*spricht mit einem drohenden Unterton*
*lächelt den Mann süßlich an*
Danke für das Kompliment, aber ihr kommt mir nicht bekannt vor, ich denke wir haben uns noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## phipush1 (29. April 2010)

*lacht*
"Natürlich, ich denke seltsam!"
*zwinkert Franceska zu* 
"Normal?Ich denke eher weniger....
Ich kenne sonst keine Menschenfrau die eine Ratte als Hausttier besitzt."


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*lacht laut auf*
Ich kenne wenige die keine haben, wenn auch eher unbeabsichtigt!
*immernoch grinsend*
Wie heißt ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

*grinst den Mann an*
Hey, vor ein paar Tagen habe ich genau den selben Spruch erzählt. 
Ähhh...ich bin Emily, meines Zeichens Feuermagierin.
*grinst ihr gegenüber frech an*
Und welchen Namen habt ihr?


----------



## phipush1 (29. April 2010)

"Emily?Welch grässlicher Name!"
*grinst breit*
"ich finde du siehst eher aus wie eine.... Franceska.
Naja was solls, mein Name ist Megisto."


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*grinst "Emily" verdutzt an*
Der Witz ist bei uns im Dorf überall bekannt, seid ihr sicher das wir uns nicht kennen?
*grinstfrech zurück*
Und ich bin Thomas, meines Zeichens einfacher Arbeiter und Helfer in der Späherkuppe.


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

*tritt Megisto unter dem Tisch auf den Huf und funkelt ihn böse an*
Ach, meinst du das? Ihr seht eher aus wie eine missgebildete Krake als wie ein Megisto.
*wendet sich an Thomas*
Da ihr in Westfall arbeitet und ich dort noch nie war, werden wir uns wohl kaum gesehen haben. Den Witz hat mir eine gute Freundin erzählt.


----------



## phipush1 (29. April 2010)

*grinst noch breiter*
"Stahlhuf nannte man mich früher."
*grinst*
"Neidisch?"


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*muss sich ein Lachen verkneifen*
Ihr seid schon zwei lustige Gesellen.
*runzelt die Stirn und mustert "Emily" genauer*
Von einer guten Freundin also? Wie war denn ihr Name, vielleicht kannte ich ja wenigstens sie.


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

Ihr Name ist Ragali, eine Gnomin, die sich mit Giften auskennt...
*grinst*
Eine Gnomin.Des öfteren in den Menschenstädten unterwegs. Seltsames Volk, wenn ihr mich fragt.
*versteckt unauffällig die Hand mit dem Ring in ihrem Schoß*


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*lacht*
Nein, eine Gnomin ist mir noch nie untergekommen, erst Recht nicht zu Hause!


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

*lächelt*
Tja, so ist das eben...Fremde in der fremden Fremde zu sein ist doof.


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn und zieht langsam eine Augenbraue nach oben*
Ähm...Is genau meine Meinung, also...ähm...glaub ich...
*schüttelt den Kopf und murmelt*
Magier...


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

*lächelt*
Wogegen sich die heimatliche Heimat geradezu heimatlich ist, im Gegensatz zu fremdartigen Fremde, die so fremd ist, dass man sich selbst mit heimatlichem Gepäck heimatlich fremd fühlt, meint ihr auch?
*spricht _sehr_ schnell*


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*sichtlich verwirrt*
Was...wovon...wie..ähm...ich meine...
*Zieht die Augenbrauen zusammen*
Wieso...ihr...ähh...
*reibt sich die Schläfen*
Wirt, noch ein Bier aber bitte schnell.


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

*lächelt immernoch freundlichst*
Was ist denn? Geht es euch nicht gut?


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*leert sein Bier in einem großen Zug*
Nix..nix...ich fühle mich nur etwas fremd in dieser Gesellschaft...
*runzelt wieder die Stirn*
Oder war es jetzt doch heimatlich...oder...
*seufzt*
Gut, dass ich nich so viel denken muss.


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

*kichert offesichtlich amüsiert*
Ihr solltet aber drüber nachdenken!


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*brummt*
Ich möchte mich ja nich mit 'ner Magierin anlegen, aber ihr könntet euch auch einfacher ausdrücken.


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

Nö

*grinst unverschämt*
Gesetze der Magie und so...


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*brummt etwas in seinen nicht vorhandenen Bart und wirkt gekränkt*


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

*kichert*
verzeiht, ich wollte euch nicht kränken!


----------



## Lethior (29. April 2010)

*brummt*
Is schon gut, ihr seid ja Magierin, redet wohl nicht oft mit den einfachen Leuten.


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

Da habt ihr wohl recht.
*gähnt*
Ich bin müde unfd werdemich wohl auf mein Zimmer begeben.
Gute Nacht , Megisto, gute Nacht,Thomas.

*verschwindet die Treppe hinauf und bleibt kurz am Treppenabsatz stehen, um dann auf ihr Zimmer zu gehen*


----------



## Soladra (30. April 2010)

*kommt wieder runter*
Hallöchen.


----------



## Lethior (30. April 2010)

*streckt sich auf seinem Stuhl*
Morgen, junge Frau.


----------



## Soladra (30. April 2010)

*lacht*
Nun ja, morgen kann man nun nicht gerade sagen! Es sind seit Sonnenaufgang 8 Stunden vergangen!


----------



## Lethior (30. April 2010)

*erstaunt*
Schon so spät? Dann muss ich gleich schon wieder los, sonst bekomme ich in Beutebucht keinen Greifen mehr!


----------



## Soladra (30. April 2010)

Ja, in der tat,  ihr solltet euch beeilen , ich habe selbst oft genug den letzten verpasst. 
*lächelt freundlich*
Auf Wiedersehen, Thomas. Wenn ihr wollt, besuche ich euch mal in Westfall!
*winkt zum Abschied, dabei fällt ihr der Steckbrief von ihr unbemerkt aus der Tasche*


----------



## Lethior (30. April 2010)

*grinst freundlich*
Es würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mich mal besuchen kommen würdet.
Oh, ihr habt da etwas verloren.
*bückt sich nach dem Zettel und hebt ihn auf. Ein paar Sekunden wechselt sein Blick zwischen dem Zettel und "Emilys" Gesicht, dann stürmt er den zur Tür heraus*


----------



## Soladra (30. April 2010)

Ach verdammte Scheiße! Der Kerl holt bestimmt die Stadtwache!
*verzweifelt*
Was mach ich denn jetzt?


----------



## Gurk1 (30. April 2010)

*öffnet langsam die augen... muss ein paar mal blinzeln bis er sich trotz dem schwachen licht daran gewöhnt hat*
"Macht euch darum keine sorgen.... obwohl mir nicht ganz klar ist warum ihr einen steckbrief von euch dabei habt"


----------



## Soladra (30. April 2010)

*rennt in ihr Zimmer hoch und kommt in Gauklerkleidung zurück*
An einem Platz, wo ich auftreten wollte, hing der Zettel rum.Ich hab ihn abgerissen und vergessen wegzuwerfen.

*scheint zu überlegen*


----------



## phipush1 (1. Mai 2010)

*blinzelt*
"Ups.Ich würde an eurer Stelle mich ein wenig besser tarnen als nur die Kleidung zu wechseln."


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

*überlegt*
Ausgezeichnete Idee!
*kramt in ihrer Tasche rum*
Hier muss doch irgendwo..


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

HA!
*zieht ein kleises Kästchen aus der Tasche*
NA, was ist das wohl?


----------



## phipush1 (2. Mai 2010)

"Ein magisches Kästchen das dein aussehen verändert?"


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

Knapp daneben.
*öffnet das Kästchen und hohlt eine lilane Kugel heraus*
Eine Täuschungskugel!Pass mal auf!
*hällt die kugel auf augenhöhe und schaut konzentriert darauf*
*Ein helles Licht blitzt auf und plötzlich steht stat Francesca eine junge Orkin da. Die KLeidung hat sich von der Länge her angepasst*
*grinst*
Lok'thar ogar! Mein Name ist Morga!


----------



## Lethior (2. Mai 2010)

*zwei Goblins in Rüstung betreten die Schenke und sehen sich um- Einer wendet sich mit ziemlich hoher Stimme an die Anwesenden*
Wir haben die Information erhalten, dass sich hier eine Mörderin aufhalten soll, es wäre wesentlich einfacher für euch, wenn ihr sofort herauskommen würdet, das würde uns viel Mühe ersparen.


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

*schaut die beiden Goblins an und lässt schnell die Kügel unauffällig hinter ihrem Rücken verschwinden*
*lacht rau und sagt mit orkischem Akzent*
Wir haben nix Mörderin gesehen.


----------



## Lethior (2. Mai 2010)

*Der Goblin nickt, untersucht aber auch weiterhin die Schenke. Da die Goblins dort keine Menschenfrau finden, gehen die beiden nach oben die Zimmer durchsuchen.*
*Kurz danach kommen die beiden wieder nach unten*
Da oben liegen noch Kleider einer Frau, also war sie vor kurzem hier.
*mustert die Anwesenden genau*
Seid ihr sicher niemanden gesehen zu haben?


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

*schaut die Goblins entschuldigend an*
Ich leider nix wissen, ich eben seien gekommen erst.


----------



## Lethior (2. Mai 2010)

*Die beiden zucken mit den Schultern*
Irgendwo muss sie ja sein.
*gehen zur Tür*


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

* sieht ihre Tasche auf dem Boden rumliegen und geht einen Schritt auf sie zu *
*Plötzlich huscht ihre Ratte zwischen ihren Füßen hindurch und bringt sie zum Stolpern*
Uuuaaah!
*fällt hin ,die Täuschugskugel fliegt ihr aus der Hand und zerplatzt auf dem Boden*
Oh oh...
*verwandelt sich zurück in Franceska*
Nicht gut.


----------



## Lethior (2. Mai 2010)

*Durch den Krach aufgeschreckt, drehen sich die Goblins zu Franceska um. Während einer der beiden auf sie zustürmt, wirft der andere ein Netz auf sie*


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

*zieht ihren Dolch*
Kommt her, wenn ihr euch traut!
*in ihrer anderen Hand erscheint eine Flamme von unheiligem Blutrot*
*wird vom Netz getroffen, verheddert sich darin und unterbricht den Zauber*
Verdamte Scheiße!


----------



## Lethior (2. Mai 2010)

*Während die beiden Goblins Franceska auf dem Boden halten, öffnet sich die Tür und Lethior betritt die Bar. Ihm folgt eine Gestalt, in einer langen dunkelblauen Robe. Man kann erkennen nur erkennen, dass es eine Frau ist, da sie ihre Kapuze tief ins Gesicht gezogen hat und die Robe bis auf den Boden reicht. Erstaunt beobachtet er das Geschehen*
Hey, ihr beiden runter da, lasst meine Dienerin in Ruhe!
*Geht zu den Goblins und zerrt sie von Franceska weg.*
Wisst ihr eigentlich mit wem ihr euch hier anlegt?
*drückt den Goblins einen Beutel aus dem es verdächtig klimpert in die Hand*
Und jetzt haut hier ab!
*Mit einem kurzen Blick in den Beutel verlassen die Goblins das Gasthaus*


----------



## Soladra (2. Mai 2010)

*rappwelt sich auf und schaut Lethior mit ihren unergründlichen, dunklen Augen an*
Danke. Ich verdanke dir mein Leben. 
*lächelt leicht*
...euer Gnaden. Stehts zu Diensten.
*grinst Lethiors Beglleiterin freundlich an*
Und wie ist euer Name?


----------



## phipush1 (3. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
"Noch mehr ominöse Magier?"


----------



## Lethior (3. Mai 2010)

*grinst*
Nein, aber ich glaube nicht, dass du es besser fändest wenn du es wüsstest.
*Flüstert der Gestalt, die immernoch an der Tür steht und bisher keine Reaktion gezeigt hat etwas ins Ohr, voraufhin diese nach oben geht*


----------



## phipush1 (3. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
"Ach Lethior....
Egal.Was stellst du nur an Junge?Ein Milizsoldat aus Westfall war vor kurzem hier..."


----------



## Lethior (3. Mai 2010)

*zieht erstaunt eine Augenbraue in die Höhe*
Weshalb? 
*seine Miene verfinstert sich*
Was hat er gesagt?


----------



## phipush1 (3. Mai 2010)

" du sollst richtig heldenhaft gewesen sein...
Du hast Defias getötet?"


----------



## Lethior (3. Mai 2010)

*wütend*
Wenn diese Widerlinge mich nicht verraten hätten, wären sie noch am Leben!


----------



## phipush1 (3. Mai 2010)

*hebt die Augenbrauen*
"Verrat ist bei den Defias die Regel...
Wie sehen deine Pläne jetzt aus?"


----------



## Lethior (3. Mai 2010)

Mit einem Feind mehr muss ich wohl ein bisschen mehr nachforschen als ich es sowieso schon tue, den ich schwöre dir, die Defias haben mich nicht zum letzten Mal gesehen!
*grinst*
Aber ein Teil meines Plans ist beendet.
*zieht eine Pergamentrolle aus der Tasche und legt sie auf den Tisch*
Darf ich vorstellen, mein Erbe!


----------



## phipush1 (3. Mai 2010)

"Ist es das, wo für ich es halte?"


----------



## Lethior (3. Mai 2010)

*grinst immernoch*
Das beinhaltet ein hübsches Häuschen in Sturmwind, ein hübsches Sümmchen Gold...
*reckt sein Kinn in die Höhe und macht eine ernste Miene*
Und ab jetzt werde ich vom niederen Volke hier gefälligst mit "Sir" angesprochen, sonst landet ihr schneller im Verlies als euch lieb ist!
*lacht*


----------



## phipush1 (3. Mai 2010)

*lacht mit*
"So und jetzt die Entscheidende Frage: Weitermachen ja oder nein?"


----------



## Lethior (3. Mai 2010)

*wird wieder ernst*
Erstmal nicht. Wenn ich Sturmwind von innen heraus angreife, könnten es die Defias wirklich schaffen die Stadt einzunehmen und diesen Erfolg will ich ihnen nicht gönnen. Aber wenn ich die Defias angreifen würde, könnte Sturmwind seine Macht ausbreiten.


----------



## Soladra (3. Mai 2010)

*grinst*
Ich sähe da aber noch eine dritte Möglichkeit.
*grinst breiter*
Euer Gnaden


----------



## Lethior (3. Mai 2010)

*zieht erstaunt eine Augenbraue nach oben*
Was meinst du damit?


----------



## Soladra (3. Mai 2010)

*grinst*
Du könntest den Varulfen beitreten. Aber nein, ich denke du bist nicht halbdämonisch genug. 
*lächelt*
Aber mal im Ernst, du könntest uns wirklich beitreten. Von Verrätern verratene Verräter sind bei uns immer willkommen, es sei denn sie verraten sich untereinander.
*schüttelt lachend den Kopf*
Verdammt, jetzt fang ich schon so an zu reden, wie als ich den Deppen aus Westfall verwirren wollte.


----------



## Lethior (3. Mai 2010)

*verwirrt*
Wer oder was sind denn die Varulfen? Davon habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Soladra (3. Mai 2010)

*lacht laut auf*
Das hätte mich auch sehr gewundert. Es ist zwar eigentlich ein geheimer Bund, aber ich denke in dieser vertraulichen Runde darf ich ruhig darüber reden. Es ist ein Zusammenschluss von Halbdämonen und Hexenmeistern. Aber ich denke, dass ist noch nichts für dich. Aber unsere Hexenmeistergilde benötigt Verstärkung, also mein Angebot steht.


----------



## Lethior (3. Mai 2010)

*denkt kurz nach, schüttelt aber den Kopf*
Nein, ich werde mich nicht von einer Organisation in die nächste stürzen und mich in irgendwas hineinziehen lassen. Ich habe genug Probleme, als dass ich mich sofort in die nächsten werfen könnte.


----------



## Soladra (3. Mai 2010)

*lächelt*
Das kann ich verstehen, aber du könntest ja zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut darüber nachdenken und dich gegebenenfalls umentscheiden.


----------



## phipush1 (5. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt heftig den Kopf*
"Er wird sich euch bestimmt nicht anschließen,und wenn ich es verhindern muss!"


----------



## Soladra (5. Mai 2010)

*schenkt Megisto einen kühlen Blick*
Und würde der werte Schamane mir bitte auch verraten warum?
Ich bin dort aufgewachsen und mir geht es, wie ihr sehen könnt, nicht gerade schlecht.


----------



## phipush1 (7. Mai 2010)

*grinst böse*
"Ja, momentan geht es dir gut. Aber später wird sich das auf jeden Fall ändern..."


----------



## Soladra (7. Mai 2010)

*lacht kalt auf*
Seht mich an, ich übe die Hexerei schon mein ganzes Leben lang aus und mir geht es wunderbar. Wogegen Lethior vermutlich die Dämonologie erst ein paar Jahr praktiziert. Was meint ihr, wenn von uns beiden wirds zuerst erwischen?
*Hebt die Hände in die Luft und streckt alle Finger in ihre Richtung*
Ich denke, die Person, auf die am meisten Finger zeigen.


/ooc Franceska ist 16 Jahre alt /ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (8. Mai 2010)

/ooc

Wenn du die MAgie wirklich schon so lange anwendest, müsstest du uralt aussehen.
Das ist der Nachteil bei solch starker Magie.

/ooc off

"Dann wundert es mich das du überhaupt noch lebst."


----------



## Soladra (9. Mai 2010)

*lächelt *
Eigentlich sähe ich aus wie eine Greisin, aber ich kenne ein paar Tricks, unter anderem Selbstkontrolle und die Gunst der eigenen Dämonen,um dem entgegen zu wirken.
*kichert*
Ich versuch gar nicht erst, es zu erklären. Euch würde der Kopf schwirren, außerdem weiß ich gar nicht, ob ihr es verstehen würdet, weil einige GRundbegriffe auf Eredun sind.


----------



## phipush1 (10. Mai 2010)

"Wie du schon sagtest... Meine Sprache ist ein Dialekt von
Eredun.
*runzelt die Stirn*
"Allerdings interessiert es mich nicht.Ich lebe auch so lang genug."


----------



## Soladra (11. Mai 2010)

*grinst*
Stimmt auch wieder...
*kichert*
Ich sage nur soviel: nett zu seinen Dämonen zu sein kann äußerst vorteilhaft sein..._äußerst_ vorteilhaft.
*fängt an zu lachen*
Allerdings empfehle ich nicht, mit der Teufelsbestie Gassi zu gehen..


----------



## Lethior (11. Mai 2010)

*wirft Franceska einen verständnislosen Blick zu*
Nett sein? Zu einem Dämonen?
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Bei dir und den Varulfen scheint zemlich viel Mist zu passieren.


----------



## Soladra (11. Mai 2010)

*lacht laut auf*
Ansichtssache. Wir haben zwar nicht unbedingt den Besten Ruf, aber gegen das, was die Wölfe gemacht haben, ist das, als würde man nach einem Riesengemetzel im Waisenhaus ein Baby mit Brei füttern.
*grinst*
Ja, ich denke, das ist ein geeigneter Vergleich...


----------



## Lethior (11. Mai 2010)

*verdreht die Augen und seufzt*
Natürlich, was sonst.


----------



## Soladra (11. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Hä? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Lethior (11. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube, dass sollte ich lieber dich fragen! Das gibt überhaupt keinen Sinn!


----------



## phipush1 (12. Mai 2010)

*lächelt*
"Ich muss dem vernünftigen Hexenmeister zu stimmen."


----------



## Lethior (12. Mai 2010)

Das ist aber ein großes Kompliment von dir vernünftig genannt zu werden.
*grinst*


----------



## Soladra (12. Mai 2010)

Natürlich. Früher haben die Varulfen Leute abgemurkst, jetzt helfen sie ihnen.


----------



## phipush1 (12. Mai 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
"Und heute bringen sie keine Leute mehr um oder was?"


----------



## Soladra (12. Mai 2010)

*grinst diabolisch*
Nicht mehr ganz so viele und nicht mehr ganz so auffällig, aber doch, gemordet wird immernoch.


----------



## Lethior (12. Mai 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Ein paar Morde gibt es wohl in jeder Organisation.


----------



## Soladra (12. Mai 2010)

*zieht die Augenbraue hoch*
Ich habe dich wohl doch falsch eingeschätzt, Lethior. Ich hätte gedacht, du fasst dir an der Kopf und seufzt.


----------



## Lethior (12. Mai 2010)

*fasst sich an den Kopf und seufzt übertrieben*
Wie kannst du nur so etwas tun? Dich einer solchen Gruppe anschließen und töten? Bist du noch bei Sinnen?!
*grinst*
So in etwa?


----------



## Soladra (12. Mai 2010)

*grinst mit*
Ersten: Nein, ich bin verrückt wie alle meiner Sorte und zweitens dachte ich eher an sowas wie...
*verstellt die Stimme ein bisschen*
Oh man... Und das posaunst du so aus! Warum singst du nicht gleich dämonische Schlachtlieder und spielst mit deinem Wichtel in aller Öffentlichkeit Schach?
*schüttelt wie Lethior vorhin den Kopf und muss lachen*


----------



## Gurk1 (12. Mai 2010)

*kann sich ein leises lachen kaum verkneifen*
"Wie kannst du auch nur... vorallem da ich hier sitze"


----------



## phipush1 (13. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
"Interessant das ihr den beiden noch nicht den Kopf eingeschlagen habt.
*schmunzelt*
"Oder mir."


----------



## Soladra (13. Mai 2010)

*lacht*
Ihr hab mich bisher nicht getötet, also wedet ihr vermutlich auch nicht. Außerdem hat meine Freundin mir von euch erzählt. Sie habt ihr auch nicht getötet.
*wird ernst*
Aber nur rein theorethisch, solltet ihr Lethior, Megisto oder mich angreifen, bekommt ihr Ärger.


----------



## phipush1 (13. Mai 2010)

*grummelt nur*
"Hmm..."
*scheint abgelenkt zu sein.Seine spitzen Ohren bewegen sich leicht, so als
ob er in die ferne lauschen würde*
"Hm...."
*springt mit einem lächeln auf*
"Ich denke meine Zeit ist erstmal gekommen.Ich werde nun die Taverne verlassen."
*gen Lethior*
"Ich denke wir werden uns auf jedenfall wieder sehen.Ich bitte dich, lese das Buch
und denke ein bisschen drüber nach was drinn steht."
*gen FRanceska und dem Paladin*
"Und euch werde ich auch wieder sehen."
*zwinkert und verlässt dann die Taverne*


----------



## Gurk1 (13. Mai 2010)

*muss laut lachen als Francesca ihm droht*
"Kindchen glaub ihr wirklich ihr wärt in der Lage mir zu drohen?"
*wird nach nem schluck aus seinem becher wieder ruhig*
"Wie heißt denn eure Freundin die von mir erzählt hat"


----------



## phipush1 (14. Mai 2010)

*die Tür zur Bar öffnet sich.Langsam kommt ein Mensch herein*
/ooc

Name: Avon
Geschlecht: Männlich
Beruf: Paladin
Aussehen: Dieser Paladin hat kurze, blonde Haare. Er trägt eine rote Rüstung
und einen großen Hammer.Seine braunen Augen strahlen eine gewisse Reizbarkeit aus.

/ooc off

*langsam geht er zum Thresen, setzt sich hin und knurrt dem Goblinwirt entgegen*
"Ein Bier, aber hurtig!"


----------



## Soladra (14. Mai 2010)

Lebt wohl, Megisto.
*wedet sich zu dem Paladin*
Ihr Name war Soladra.Soladra Schattenwind. Sie starb im Kampf gegen den Lichkönig.
*schaut zu dem Neuankömmlig*
Seid gegrüßt!


----------



## Lethior (14. Mai 2010)

*mustert den Neuankömmling lange und genau*
*zieht seine Kapuze wieder tief in sein Gesicht*


----------



## phipush1 (14. Mai 2010)

*ruft dröhnend*
"Wo bleibt mein Bier, grüner Wicht?"
*setzt ein lächeln auf als er sich der Gruppe zu dreht*
"Tach."
*dreht sich dem vermumten zu*
"Heda, was soll die Verkleidung?"


----------



## Lethior (14. Mai 2010)

*spricht mit verstellter Stimme*
Mir ist kalt. Ich hoffe das stört euch nicht.


----------



## phipush1 (14. Mai 2010)

*verengt die Augen*
"So so, Euch ist kalt."
*deutet auf das Kaminfeuer*
"Also ich find es ziemlich warm hier drinn."
*Der Wirt stellt ihm das Bier hin.Nach kurzer Untersuchung nimmt er einen kurzen Schluck*
" Dein Glück das du da nicht reingespuckt hast!"
*wirft ein paar Silbermünzen auf den Tisch*
"Das sollte reichen für das Bier und ein Zimmer."


----------



## Lethior (14. Mai 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Und mir ist nunmal kalt.
*bestellt sich einen Becher mit Wein*


----------



## phipush1 (14. Mai 2010)

*knallt laut seinen Hammer auf den Thresen*
"Na klar."
*lächelt dann in die Richtung von Franceska*
"Mein Name ist Avion."
*wendet sich wieder Lethior zu*
"Und ich bin ein Paladin."
*spricht das letzte Wort drohend aus*


----------



## Lethior (14. Mai 2010)

*lächelt gezwungen freundlich*
Sehr schön.
*deutet auf Grimna*
Grimna dort drüben ist auch Paladin, vielleicht kennt ihr ihn ja.


----------



## phipush1 (14. Mai 2010)

*wendet sich kurz dem Zwerg zu, schaut dann aber wieder zu Lethior*
"Noch nie gehört.
Und wie heißt ihr?Vielleicht kenne ich ja Euch."


----------



## Lethior (14. Mai 2010)

Oh, Nein, sicher habt ihr von mir noch nichts gehört. Ich bin meistens sowieso nur zu Hause in Sturmwind.


----------



## phipush1 (14. Mai 2010)

"Ich Sturmwind war ich öfters."
*grunzt leicht und nimmt einen weiteren Schluck Bier.Weiterhin nagelt er den Hexer mit seinem
Blick fest*


----------



## Lethior (14. Mai 2010)

Eine schöne Stadt, meint ihr nicht auch?
*nimmt einen Schluck Wein*


----------



## phipush1 (14. Mai 2010)

"Gewiss.Besonders die Kathedrale sagt mir zu."
*schnippt mit dem Finger*
"Ihr lengt ab."


----------



## Lethior (14. Mai 2010)

Wirklich ein beindruckendes Gebäude, auf diese Baukunst kann man wirklich stolz sein.
*lächelt*
Aber wovon lenke ich den ab?


----------



## phipush1 (14. Mai 2010)

"Jaja, die Baukunst."
*wischt sich eine imaginäre Träne aus dem Gesicht*
"Habt ihr schon von diesen Tölpeln namens Defias gehört?
Die beschweren sich doch tatsächlich darüber das sie später bezahlt werden sollten."
*schüttelt kurz den Kopf*
"Davon vielleicht das ihr Euch vorstellen solltet."


----------



## Lethior (14. Mai 2010)

*Fasst sich an die Stirn*
Natürlich,mein Name.Ich bin Ballador. Sir Ballador um genau zu sein. Durch unglückliche Zufälle bin ich an diesen Titel gekommen.
*wütend*
Diese Defias sind miese Schweine! Entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise, aber diese Diebe und Räuber treiben mich noch zur Weißglut. Fallen plündernd über das Land her und wundern sich dann auch noch, warum sie kein Geld bekommen!


----------



## Soladra (14. Mai 2010)

*schaut zu Avion*
*murmmelt*
Ich liebe siolche Leute.
*wendet sich an Lethior*
Kann ich jounlieren üben oder störts dich?


----------



## phipush1 (14. Mai 2010)

*lächelt schief*
" Ja klar, blödes Gesocks.Ihr seid also ein Adeliger?


----------



## Lethior (14. Mai 2010)

*nickt*
Genau.
*lächelt Franceska an*
Spiel du nur mit deinen Bällen, mich solls nicht stören.


----------



## phipush1 (14. Mai 2010)

*zieht die Augenbrauen zusammen*
"Selstam das ich noch nichts von Euch gehört habe. Menschenpaladine
werden aus diesem Stand rekrutiert, falls ihr das  vergessen habt."


----------



## Lethior (14. Mai 2010)

*lächelt Avion so freundlich wie möglich an*
Ich war über längere Zeit auser Haus und unglückliche Umstände haben mich zu dem gemacht was ich jetzt bin, deshalb werdet ihr wohl noch nichts von mir gehört haben.


----------



## phipush1 (14. Mai 2010)

*lacht böse*
"Behaltet Eure Geschichten bei Euch.
So was geht mir auf die Nerven.
Nur weil ihr nicht da gewesen seid heißt das nicht das Euer Name es nicht auch war.
Ihr werdet wohl kaum seit mehreren Jahren der einzige Eurer Familie sein?"


----------



## Soladra (14. Mai 2010)

*zieht mehrere bunte Bälle aus der Tasche, andere als vor ein paar Tagen. Es ist fraglich, wie viele von den Dingern sie eigentlich dabei hat*
*grinst Lethior an*
Das kann man seeeeehr pervers verstehen, weißt du das eigentlich?


----------



## Lethior (14. Mai 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Ich glaube kaum, dass ihr wirklich alles mitbekommt was in Sturmwind vor sich geht.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Mai 2010)

"Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall."
*betrachtet den schwarzen Edelstein auf den Stab von Lethior*
"Schöner Stab."


----------



## Soladra (15. Mai 2010)

*wirft Lethior einen Blick zu. der so viel wie "Jetzt wirds brenzlig" ausdrückt*
*spricht und lässt dabei keinen einzigen Ball fallen*
Ein Familienerbstück. Stimmt's?
*lächelt scheif und fängt die Bälle auf*
Verdammt! Ich hasse es, wenn mit Haare ins Gesicht hängen!
*zieht aus den scheinbar endlosen Tiefen ihrer Tasche ein Schwarzes Tuch und bindet sich die Haare zusammen*
So, schon gleich viel besser!
*fängt lieder an zu jounglieren*


----------



## phipush1 (15. Mai 2010)

*betrachtét jetzt Franceska*
"Familienerbstück?"
*runzelt die stirn, lächelt dann aber*
"Wenn ihr das sagt wird es wohl stimmen.
Dürfte ich erfahren wie ihr heißt?So ein
talentiertes Ding wie du hast doch nichts in dieser Bruchbude von Goblinstall zu suchen."


----------



## Gurk1 (16. Mai 2010)

*zu Francesca*
"In der Tat Soladra habe ich gekannt und ich bedauer ihren Tot"
*erhebt sich von seinem Stuhl geht zu Avon und stellt sich bei ihm*
"Was seid ihr so aggressiv jüngling?? Oder seid ihr nur hier um leute auszuqutschen??"


----------



## phipush1 (16. Mai 2010)

*schaut nochmal kurz zu Lethior, wendet sich dann dem anderen Paladin zu*
"Ich wollte nur die Umgebung absichern.
Ihr glaubt nicht was ich schon alles ertragen musste."


----------



## Soladra (16. Mai 2010)

Mein Name ist Jessica. Danke für das Kompliement.
*grinst*
Wenn ihr wüsstet, wo_ ich_ mich schon rumgetrieben habe...
*kichert und fängt die Bälle auf, um sie wieder in die Tasche zu stecken*
*hohlt ihre Flöte hervor*
Wenn es euch nicht stört...


----------



## phipush1 (16. Mai 2010)

*ein leises lächeln umspielt seine Lippen*
"Kein Problem, etwas Musik könnte nicht schaden."


----------



## Soladra (16. Mai 2010)

*grinst und setzt die Flöte an die Lippe*
*spielt ein fröhliches , schnelles Musikstück, das anscheinend nur aus hohen Tönen besteht. Ab und zu macht sie Pausenm, als wäre es eiggentlich ein Lied für mehrere Instrumente*


----------



## phipush1 (16. Mai 2010)

*nimmt einen Schluck Bier*
*schaut Jessica an*
"Was verschlägt Euch in diese Gegend?"


----------



## Soladra (16. Mai 2010)

*unterbricht das Lied und steckt die Flöte wieder weg*
Ein Auftrag.Von meiner Gilde. Äußerst geheim.
*trinkt einen Schluck Saft*
Und was treibt euch hier her?


----------



## phipush1 (17. Mai 2010)

*grinst kurz, wird dann ernst*
"Ich versuche den Menschen hier zu helfen."
*seufzt*
"Außerdem verbreite ich das Licht"


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2010)

Das Licht, soso...
*klingt leicht skeptisch*
Und wie genau stellt ihr das an?
*wirft Lethior einen Blick zu*
In dem ihr diese Bastarde von Hexenmeistern und Necromanten tötet?


----------



## Lethior (17. Mai 2010)

*nickt eifrig*
Das wäre das mindeste was man man tun sollte. Dieses Pack ruiniert Azeroth noch früher oder später.


----------



## Soladra (17. Mai 2010)

Das schlimmste ist ja, dass sie fast alle, die verzweifelt sind, angeworben bekommen. Ich habe gehört selbst ein Verräter des roten Drachenschwarm soll sich den dunklen Künsten zugewendet haben!
*schüttelt traurig den Kopf*
Und was haben wir guten? Höchstens Reißmatisimus.


----------



## phipush1 (17. Mai 2010)

*hebt die Augenbraue*
"Ein roter Drache?Das klingt ziemlich abwegig.Ich denke Euch hat jemand aufs Kruez gelegt."


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Er ist einer. Er hat einen Siegelzauber auf sich, dass er sich nicht in einen Drachen verwandelt. Einen verdammt Starken. Laut ihm von der Lebensbinderin persönlich.
*lächelt*
Ein eigentlich netter Kerl.


----------



## phipush1 (18. Mai 2010)

*in seinen Augen blitzt es kurz, er bewahrt aber sein Gesicht vor entgleisung*
Genau, von der Lebensbinderin persönlich."
*verdreht die Augen*
"Entschuldigt mich kurz,ich werde mein Zimmer untersuchen.Man weiß ja nie was die Grünlinge einen
zumuten wollen."


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2010)

*grinst*
Ich hab das Bannzeichen gesehen.


----------



## phipush1 (18. Mai 2010)

*oben hört man nur ein lautes knacken*
*langsam kommt er die Treppe herrunter, geht direkt auf Lethior zu,nimmt den Stab und haut den Kristall so auf den Tisch das er kaputt geht.*
*fängt an zu schreien, in seinen Augen brennt der Fanatismus*
"Dreckiges Dämonenpack!"


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2010)

*reißt erschrocken die Augen auf, als sie den Stein zerspringen sieht*
Du...du... aber... das...
*blickt den Paladin hasserfüllt an*
Das hättest du besser nicht getan.


----------



## phipush1 (18. Mai 2010)

*lacht irre*
"Klar, sagt ne olle Hexe.Glaubst du ich wüsste nicht wie man Seelensteine zerstört?
Möge die Seele jetzt ihre Ruhe finden"
*spuckt aus und zieht seine Hammer*
"Die sukkubus oben ist übrigens tot."


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2010)

Und glaubst du, dass ich nicht weiß, wie man einen herstellt?
*zieht aus einer versteckten Scheide ,die man an ihren Ärmel angenäht hat, einen Dolch mit geschwungener Klinge und einen schwarzen Stein, der dem in Lethiors Stabspitze relativ ähnlich sieht*
*lächelt gefährlich*
Daz erikk tor Nagasraka!
*ruft lauter*
Rumpir! Aman Belaros! Erscheine!
*Mit einem lauten Knall er scheint ich Wichtel und faucht den Paladin wütend an*


----------



## phipush1 (18. Mai 2010)

*schnauft verärgert*
"Ein Wichtel?Das ist ja eine Beleidigung!!!Mein Orden kämpfte in Lordaeron gegen die Geißel
und die Verlassenen und ihr beschwört einen Wichtel?"
*schließt kurz die Augenund murmelt Gebete vor sich hin.Licht schimmert um seinem Hammer*
"Komm her du dämonische Brut, spüre das Licht!"


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2010)

Ich mag Wichtel.
*zieht die Klinge ihres Dolches über ihren Handrücken, worauf der Stein zu glüchen anfängt*
Und ich mag keine Leute, die sich nicht zu benehmen wissen und in den Sachen anderer herumstöbern, die sie nichts angehen.
*lächelt gefährlich*
Komm her wenn du dich traust, Paladin. Oder hast du die Panzerhosen schon voll? Wie alle Großmäuler? Glaubst du etwa, ich würde noch leben, wenn ich nicht wüsste, mich zu verteidigen?


----------



## Lethior (18. Mai 2010)

*wütend*
Du solltest aufpassen mit wem du dich hier anlegst!
Kanrethad [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Archimtrios rethule!
*eine Flamme erscheint in seiner Hand, die kurz darauf auf den Paladin überspringt*[/font]


----------



## phipush1 (18. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf unter Schmerzen*
"Licht, erlöse mich von dieser Qual!"
*die Flamme verschwindet*
"Und ihr solltet nicht vergessen das ich im Kampf gegen solche 
Wesen wie Euch ausgebildet bin!"
*rennt auf den Wichtel zu und haut ihm mit dem Hammer *


----------



## Soladra (18. Mai 2010)

/ooc Du darfst meinem Wichtel nicht auf den Schädel schlagen, schließlich hätte er auch ausweichen können. Schreib lieber *schlägt nach dem Wichtel*. /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (18. Mai 2010)

*innerhalb von einem augenblick springt Grimna auf und pariert den schlag auf den wichtel.*
*seine stimme scheint magisch verstärkt*
"ES REICHT!!! SENKT DIE WAFFEN!! ALLE!!"
*langsam lässt er wieder den Hammer runter. Die Feuer in seiner Rüstung lodern hell auf*


----------



## phipush1 (19. Mai 2010)

*knurrt*
"Werter Paladin,wie könnt iohr es wagen?Ich vollführe Gerechtigkeit im Namen des Lichts und
Lordaerons!
*strafft die Schultern*
"Da ihr einen DÄMON vor dem Tod bewahrt habt, klage ich Euch wegen Hochverrats an.
Und jetzt geht mir aus den Weg!"


----------



## The Paladin (19. Mai 2010)

/ooc Das ist mein erstes RP, aber jeder fängt mal klein an. Als Charakter nehme ich meinen eigenen. Es stört euch doch nicht wenn ich meinen Charakternamen als Titel verwende ^^. 

Name: Paladinlord von Eisenschmiede (Ist mein Main charakter, ich war jung als ich mir den Namen ausgedacht habe)
Rasse: Zwerg
Klasse: Paladin
Aussehen: langer hellgrauer Bart, schulterlange hellgraue Haare, Rüstung ist Rot-Schwarz und man sieht so einige Dellen. Waffe: Friedensbewahrerklinge (Das Motorschwert ^^) und ein Lila leuchtender Schild.
Beruf: Ingenieur

Wenn das Arsenal wieder Funktioniert schicke ich einen link

/ooc off

*Betretet das Wirtshaus und sieht sich fragend die beiden Paladine an die ihre Waffen erhoben hatten*

Was geht hier vor!

*Mit donnernder Stimme gesprochen*

/ooc Ich bin ja erst reingekommen, klärt mich auf ^^ /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2010)

*zeigt mit dem Dolch auf den fanatischen Paladin*
Der will mich und ihn...
*zeigt auf Lethior*
und ihn...
*zeigt auf ihren Wichtel*
und warscheinlich auch ihn...
*zeigt auf Grimna*
einfach umbringen! Völlig Grundlos!


----------



## The Paladin (19. Mai 2010)

*Hebt eine Augenbraue und betrachtet alle genau im Wirtshaus*

Ich bin Ivan, Paladinlord von Eisenschmiede und als solcher Befehle ich euch anderen Paladinen mit dem Kämpfen aufzuhören. Wir Paladine bekämpfen uns nicht gegenseitig. Weder bekämpfen wir die Menschen und unsere andere Verbündeten. Auch wenn es so aussieht als ob sie eine Hexe ist, sie ist immer noch ein Mensch. Durch ihren tod könntest du eine Katastrophe innerhalb der Allianz auslösen und du würdest wahrscheinlich vom obersten Paladin deines Amtes enthoben werden.

*Setzt sich aud einen Stuhl und bestellt sich ne Hammelkeule*


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2010)

*zieht ihre Augenbraue hoch*
Ihr wollt mich nicht zerfleischen, obwohl ich eine Hexenmeisterin bin? Wow... Mal jemand, der mehr als ne Kerzenflamme im Hin hat und behauptet, es wäre das Heilige Licht.
*grinst, zieht ihren Wichtel aus dem Weg, steckt den Dolch allerdings nicht weg*


----------



## Lethior (19. Mai 2010)

*verzieht das Gesicht*
Da läuft man tagelang durch die Welt nur um von Paladinen angegriffen zuwerden, die dann von anderen Paladinen angegriffen werden, die dann von anderen Paladinen befohlen bekommen, dass sie endlich aufhören sollen.
*grinst bei Franceskas Kommentar*


----------



## The Paladin (19. Mai 2010)

Ich habe schon zu viel erlebt um mich über Hexenmeister zu ärgern. Die jüngeren Paladine wollen doch nur "Das Böse" zerstören. Jetzt, da Arthas das zeitliche Gesegnet hat, sorge ich mich um meine Paladin-Zukunft. Was sollen wir Paladine tun wenn es keine Untoten mehr gibt? Tirion hat uns einfach nachhause geschickt und sagte uns das es keinen Lich King mehr gäbe und wir nicht die Festung rauf sollten da diese Verflucht ist.

Verdammt nochmal, ich bin ein Paladin ohne Aufgabe mehr. 

*Bestellt sich mehrere Starkbier*


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2010)

*kichert über Lethiors Kettensatz*
Und das alles nur wegen Rumpir. Stimmts, mein Kleiner?
*Der Wichtel faucht zustimmend*
*grinst*
Siehst du, wie viel Spaß man mit Wichteln haben kann?Deshalb mag ich sie!


----------



## Gurk1 (19. Mai 2010)

*geht langsam zu Ivan und setzt sich bei ihn. Beobachtet Avon weiterhin misstrauisch*
*freundlich*

"Wirklich??... Arthas ist gefallen??"

/ooc

Ok ein bissl dumm jetzt weil ich bis jetzt gesagt hab der LK is noch net tot aber es kann ja viel passiert sein 

/ooc off


----------



## The Paladin (19. Mai 2010)

Ja, Arthas ist gefallen und Tirion hat befohlen das niemand seine Festung betreten sollte. Ich wäre zu gerne dabei gewesen um den Fall von Arthas zu sehen.

Ich wollte mit den Schiff in Beutebucht nach Ratschet und dann nach Gadgetzan reiten. Villeicht haben diese verrückten Goblins ja neue Erfindunggen gemacht dessen Muster sie mir verkaufen.

*Grinst*


----------



## Lethior (19. Mai 2010)

*verdreht die Augen bei Franceskas Kommentar*
Genau. Gaanz viel Spaß. Es sei denn sie Quicken einem vorher die Ohren blutig.
*setzt sich wieder hin, sammelt die Reste seines Stabes und des Steins ein und gibt sie behutsam in seine Tasche*


----------



## Gurk1 (19. Mai 2010)

*murmelt grad ein gebet. fängt aber dann zu strahlen an*
"Wenn das so ist... WIRT!!! DIE NÄCHSTE RUNDE GEHT AUF MICH!!"
*wird wieder leiser*
"Und was die Erfindungen angeht ich denke ich kenne da noch den ein oder anderen Goblin"


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2010)

/ooc 

phiphus1 meint, wir sollen uns alles um die Ohren hauen

/ooc off

*lächelt leicht traurig*
Soladra hat auch gegen den Arsch gekämpft...und zwar gut. Arthas hat gemogelt, und nur deshalb hat sie verloren. Er hat sie mit Magie entwafffnet und getötet...Aber dass er tot ist, wusste selbst ich.
*grinst und flüstert ihrem Wichtel etwas zu, der darauf auf Lethior Tisch hüpft und anfäng, in dessen Ohr zu quieken*


----------



## The Paladin (19. Mai 2010)

Dann erzähle mir Bruder, was für Goblins haben noch Erfindungen. Die Gnomischen Erfindungen habe ich schon, die offiziellen zumindest. Man weiß nie wo noch Gnome sind die in der Wildnis ihre Maschinen testen.

*Kriegt seine Hammelkeule und beißt ein großes stück ab*

Wenigstens sind die Seelen die Arthas gefangen hatte wieder befreit. Laut Tirions berichten hat der Geist von Arthas Vater mitgeholfen seinen Sohn zu besiegen. Tirion wirkte abwesend und schaute traurig zur Spitze der Festung.


----------



## Gurk1 (19. Mai 2010)

"Ein paar bekannte von mir die mir noch was schuldig sind"
*grinst*
"Ich weis nicht was die noch haben aber ich werde ihnen nachher mal einen besuch abstatten"
*nimmt ein bier vom wirt entgegen*
"Niemand wird je erfahren was dort oben passiert ist... vielleicht ist es besser so"


----------



## The Paladin (19. Mai 2010)

Danke sehr, schicke ihre Pläne mit der Post nach Eisenschmiede mit meinen Namen darauf. Ich bin ein Paladin, aber mit den modernen Maschinen der Gnome und Goblins kann man einigermaßen Reich werden.

*Grinst*

Und natürlich kann man auch diese lustigen Mechanischen Eichhörnchen bauen, die gehen aber leider schnell kaputt

*Holt ein Mechanisches Eichhörnchen raus welches vom Tisch springt und in mehrere Teile zerfällt*


----------



## Gurk1 (19. Mai 2010)

*lacht als er das eichhörnchen sieht*
"Eine der wenigen erfindungen die nicht explodieren wenn man sie aktiviert"


----------



## The Paladin (19. Mai 2010)

*Nimmt die Teile des Eichhörnchens und steckt sie in seine Tasche*

Es war schön mit euch, aber ich bin müde vom Reisen und bin nicht mehr der jüngste. 

*haut 2 gold auf den Tisch und geht in richtung der Schlafzimmer*

Und kein rumgezanke, sonst hole ich ein paar nicht getestete Goblin-Maschinen aus der Tasche.

*Lacht auf den weg zu den Schlafzimmern*

/ooc, ich habe hunger und gehe essen /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (19. Mai 2010)

*trinkt seinen becher mit 2 schlücken leer und bewegt sich das zur tür*
"Gut.. Ich werde mal meinen bekannten einen besuch abstatten. Bis nachher"


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2010)

*ruft*
Bis dann!
*legt den Dolch auf die Tischplatte und pfeift ihren Wichtel zurück*


----------



## phipush1 (19. Mai 2010)

*betrachtet die Szenerie mit weit aufgerissenen Augen*
"Bin ich den nur noch von Tölpeln umgeben?"
*äfft den neuen Paladin nach*
"Ich sorge mich um meine Zukunft!
*lcht verachtend*
"Das Böse zu vernichten ist die aufgabe eines Paladins, werter Zwerg.
Und solche Leute wie Ihr seid es die es dem Bösen erlauben zu existieren!
Und: Ihr habt mir gar nichts zu sagen.Solch weichliche,kuschlige...
*spuckt aus*
"Alles Verräter!"


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2010)

*kichert*
Oh...bist du jetzt ganz traurig, armer Paladin, morgen Welt sein wieder heile-heile.


----------



## phipush1 (19. Mai 2010)

*lacht böse*
"Klar, wenn ihr tot seid!"
*wirbelt den Hammer demonstrativ in der Luft*


----------



## Gurk1 (19. Mai 2010)

*Grimna betritt grinsend das Gasthaus. Auf dem Rücken trägt er einen beutel voller Blaupausen. Sein Blick fällt auf den jungen Paladin und der Griff um seinen Hammer verstärkt sich merklich*


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2010)

*lacht*
Boar, jezt hohlt er seinen Hammer raus! Hab ich Angst!


----------



## phipush1 (19. Mai 2010)

*zwinkert dem Paladin zu*
"Haltet Euch raus,Verräter."
*murmelt kurz ein Gebet und tritt dann näher an Franceska herran*


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2010)

*steht auf, nimmt den Dolch vom Tisch und blickt Avon böse an*
Wer den Freund meiner verstorbenen Anführerin einen Verräter nennt, ist auch mein Feind!

/ooc ups falscher Name ^^/ooc off


----------



## The Paladin (19. Mai 2010)

/ooc wann habe ich das gesagt? 

Ich denke die ganze Zeit wie ich diese Situation entschärfen sollte (Mechanische Schaf, Laut husten und böse Blicken ^^)

Edit: Kloppt euch doch einfach, morgen bin ich wieder drin, der realität halber wegen (Alter Paladin geht pennen, also pennt er auch ^^)

/ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (19. Mai 2010)

*Er nimmt den beutel vom Rücken und ihn in die ecke*
"Ihr nennt mich einen Verräter?!?"

*er spuckt das letzte wort förmlich aus*
"Ihr seid nicht bei trost Frischling!!"
*er setzt sich seinen Helm auf und stellt sich neben Franceska. Sein Hammer fängt an zu leuchten. Er schlägt mit dem unteren ende auf den boden und hinterlässt dort ein tiefes Loch*
"AUF GEHT´S KÄMPF GEGEN MICH!!"


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2010)

*lächelt Grimna leicht an*
Rumpir!
*fauchtend springt der Wichtel hoch und plappert irgendetwas auf Eredun, worauf die Hände von Franceska und Grimna kurz rot aufglühen*
*lacht*
Genau so, mein Kleiner!


----------



## phipush1 (19. Mai 2010)

"Wer sagt ich sei ein Frischling?"
*lacht verächtlich beim Anblick der ort leuchtenden Hände*
"Wenn ihr kein Verräter seid, warum verbündet ihr euch mit Hexenemeistern?"

/ooc 
Lethior, wo bleibt der Zauber?...
/ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (19. Mai 2010)

"wir werden ja sehen"
*Grimna stürmt nach vorne und schlägt nach seinen Beinen*


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2010)

Rumpir!
*Der Wichtel faucht und beginnt, Feuerblitze auf den Paladin abzuschiesen*
Mal schauen, was du aushälst!
*reckt Avon die Hand entgegen, die Finger zur Klaue gekrümmt*
Picha zenn Gulami!


----------



## phipush1 (20. Mai 2010)

/ooc
Ich wäre euch dankbar Avon erst anzugreifen wenn Lethior dabei ist,
er weiß schon warum.
/ooc off
*kichert als er den Zwerg bemerkt und pariert den Schlag*
"Wer ist hier der Anfänger,hm?"
*holt zum Gegenschlag aus als ihn der Zauber von Franceska trifft.Leise wimmert er, scheint aber gegen die Magie anzukämpfen*


----------



## The Paladin (20. Mai 2010)

*Aus den Schlafzimmern hört man ein lautes Aufschnarchen, gefolgt von müden gegrummel und dann Stille*


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2010)

*lächelt seeeehr gemein*
Anscheined nicht sehr viel.
*konzentiert sich darauf, den Fluch zu verstärken*


----------



## The Paladin (20. Mai 2010)

*Man hört einen Furz aus den Schlafzimmern*

/ooc, Ich finds lustig ^^ /ooc off


----------



## Gurk1 (21. Mai 2010)

*da Avon gegen den Zauber ankämpft geht Grimna ein paar schrite zurück*


----------



## Lethior (21. Mai 2010)

Gebt mir einen Moment Rückendeckung!
*rennt die Treppe hinauf*
Und Paladin, du könntest deinen heiligen Hintern mal hier runterbewegen und uns helfen!


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

Ist bei der Knalltüte nicht schwierig!
*kichert*


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt sich erneut,jetzt mit mehr Elan*
*angestrengt knurrt er,schüttelt sich ein letztes Mal und lacht dann wahnsinnig*
"Dummes Hexenweib...So wie du mir ich dir...würde ich mal sagen"
*hebt seine Hand.Grelles Licht erscheint um Franceska*
"Schmor in der Hölle, du Biest!"


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

*krümmt sich zusammen und beißt die Zähne aufeinander, richtet sich an langsam wieder auf und grinst den Paladin an*
Das nennst du Schmerzen? Pah! Bei den Varulven würdest du keine Tag überleben! Da hab ich bei meiner Ausbildung ganz anderes erlebt!
*wirft eine winzigkurzen Blick über die Schulder*
Lethior, was macht du so ewig???


----------



## Lethior (21. Mai 2010)

*kommt die Treppe herunter, in seiner Hand trägt er Megistos Buch*
Ich bin ja da!
*Schlägt die letzte Seite des Buchs auf*
Naztheros aman Karkun Megisto!
*auf dem Boden vor Lethior erscheint ein grün leuchtender Zirkel in dem sich eine verschwommene Gestalt abzeichnet*


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

*hört Lethiors Formel und grinst*


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

/ooc 
Hui, na endlich!^^
Zur Übersicht werd eich jetzt immer eine 1 für Megisto und eine 2 für den Paladin benutzen.
/ooc off
              	2
*knirscht mit den Zähnen*
"Du rufst keinen Dämonen zur Hilfe!"
*rennt zu dem Zirkel*


----------



## Lethior (21. Mai 2010)

*lacht als der Paladin näher kommt*
Ich bitte euch ich werde doch keinen Dämon beschwören, könnt ihr denn kein bisschen Eredun?
*wiederholt die Formel*


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

*springt dem Paladin in den Weg*
TRäum weiter.
*greift Avon mit einem Geschick an, das vermuten lässt, dass sie nicht nur in staubigen Büchereien saß, von links an*


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

1
*etwas im Zirkel flucht laut*


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

2
*ist erstaunt,pariert jedoch schnell den Schlag und holt mit seinem Hammer aus.Er zielt auf Franceskas Hand*


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

*kichert*
Du bist doch viel zu langsam mit dem Ding!
*zieht die Hand zurück und führt die Bewegung zu einem Schlag von oben weiter*


----------



## Lethior (21. Mai 2010)

*Grinst*
Jetzt beweg dich mal da raus und hilf uns, ich denke ein amoklaufender Fanatiker ist genau der Grund wofür du mir den Spruch aufgeschrieben hast.


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

1
*aus dem Zirkel ruft jemand*
"Franceska?Was zur Hölle ist denn hier los?Wieso sehe ich nichts?"
*kurze Pause*
"Lethior du Vollidiot,3mal die Formel aufsagen!"


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

2
*steht nur verdutzt rum*


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

Ein grunzholer Paladin versucht, sich mit uns anzulegen.
*schubst Lethior*
Sag doch die Scheißformel einfach!
*nutzt die Verwirrtheit des Paladins aus und ziehtl auf dessen rechten Arm*


----------



## Lethior (21. Mai 2010)

Ist ja gut, ich mach ja schon.
*rezitiert die Formel ein drittes Mal*


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

2
*pariert den Schlag, schaut jetzt aber gespannt auf den Zirkel*


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

1
*ein leises Husten ist zu hören*
"Na endlich."
*langsam tritt Megisto aus dem Zirkel.Er scheint ein wenig zerzaust*


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

*lässt eine rasante Abfolge von Schlägen auf alle möglichen Körperregioen folgen*


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

2
*wehrt Franceskas Angriffe knapp ab und schreit dann:
"Eredar!"


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

1
*dreht sich zu dem Paladin um*
"Das ist ne ganz schöne Beleidigung.*
*wendet sich dann zu Lethior*
"Was ist hier überhaupt los?"


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

Der hat in unseren Sachen rumgeschnüffelt und will uns töten. Die Sau.
*wechselt den Dolch von der einen in die andere Hand und kämpft genauso geschickt weiter*


----------



## Lethior (21. Mai 2010)

*verzieht das Gesicht* 
Und er hat meinen Stab samt Stein zerstört.
*richtet seine Hand auf den Paladin*
Mannoergulan azrathud naztheros!
*um seine Hand bilden sich Schatten, die sich langsam zu einer Kugel formen*
 [font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

1
*runzelt die Stirn*
"Ah ja.*
*wendet sich dem Paladin zu*
"Soso, Hexenmeister töten?Für das LIcht?Das ich nicht lachen!"


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

Nagas veni lek Thorje!
*deutet auf den Paladin*
Angenehme Alpträume.
*lächelt diabolisch, ein eigenartiges Glitzern in den Augen*

ooc/
Da nicht jeder Eredun kann: Da ist ein Fear!
ooc off/


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

2
*in seinen Augen liegt etwas gehetztes*
"Genau.Hexenmeist..er tö..ten."
*seine Augen flackern.Er scheint jetzt erst die größe des Draeneis, den Dolch in den Händen Franceskas und die Schattenkugel in Lethiors Händen zu bemerken*


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

2
*Panik macht sich in seinen Augen breit*
"Hilfe...hilfe..hilfe.."
*Avion bricht zusammen*


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

Buh!
*scheint sich an Avons Angst zu ergötzen und lacht abgrundteif böse*


----------



## Lethior (21. Mai 2010)

*lacht laut auf als der Schattenblitz von seinen Händen in Richtung Paladin fliegt*
Das wird dein Ende!


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

Hey, nicht so voreilig!
*spricht mit einem wahnsinnigen Glitzern in den Augen*
Lassen wir ihn doch ein bisschen Leiden!


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

1
"Nein.Kurz und schmerzlos..."
*um seinen Fingern leuchtet es rot.Eine Lavakugel entsteht.Schnell wirft er sie auf Avion*


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

2
*rennt im Gasthaus herrum und weicht so der Kugel aus.diese landet im Kamin*


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

Shaza-kiel!!
*konzentreirt sich*


----------



## The Paladin (21. Mai 2010)

IHR WAHNSINNIGEN

*Wirft seinen Schild auf Franceska und dieser springt auf die anderen über und betäubt sie*

HIER WIRD NIEMAND GETÖTET, VERSTÜMMELT ODER GEPEINIGT, IHR BENIMMT EUCH WIE KLEINKINDER

/ooc, ein schöner Moment um einzuspringen, hab ich mir gedacht ^^ 

Oder falls ihr euch wirklich gegenseitig töten wollt, ich kann diesen Post auch in lautes schnarchen ändern
/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

*lächelt trotz Schmerzen*
Zu spät...


----------



## The Paladin (21. Mai 2010)

Das Heilige Licht möge dich beschützen Megisto

*Benutzt Hand des Schutzes und berührt Megisto*


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Doch nicht Megisto, sondern Avon!


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

2
*Avion kippt um-Tot*


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

1
"FRANCESKA!BIst du von Sinnen?!?
Rück die Seele raus, sonst gibts Ärger!"


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

*grinst*
Nö!


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

*sein Blick verrät absoluten Ernst*
"Wenn du sie nicht freiwillig rausrückst nehme ich sie dir ab..."


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2010)

*schließt die Finger fest um den schwarzvioletten Stein*
Es ist sowieso nich möglich, ihn wiederzubeleben, da kann ich dieses hübsches kleines Edelsteinchen ja behalten und meiner Sammlung hinzufügen.


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

"Ich hatte auch gar nicht vor ihn wiederzubeleben...Ein Scharlachroter Spinner weniger...
allerdings hat auch er sowas nicht verdient.Her damit!"


----------



## Gurk1 (21. Mai 2010)

*hat das ganze schauspiel wie von sinnen beobachtet*
"...."
*erst jetzt bemerkt er das megisto im raum ist und avon tot*
"Was habt ihr getan??"
*geht zu Franceska reißt ihr den seelenstein aus der hand*
"Das kann ich nicht zulassen"

/ooc 
Man... da bin ich mal nen nachmittag net on ihr beendet es schnell ^^
/ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

*sieht den Zwerg freundlich an*
"Schön Euch wiederzusehen."
*streckt die Hand aus*
"Gibt mir bitte den Seelenstein."


----------



## Gurk1 (21. Mai 2010)

*blickt megisto missmutig an*
"Was wollt ihr damit??"


----------



## phipush1 (21. Mai 2010)

*grinst*
"Schwer zu beschreiben.Man könnte sagen ich will die Seele frei lassen."


----------



## Lethior (21. Mai 2010)

Und mich fragt keiner? Der Spinner hat meinen Dämon getötet, da ist es doch nur gerecht, wenn ich seine Seele dazu verwende einen neuen zu beschwören.
*streckt die Hand nach dem Seelenstein aus*


----------



## Gurk1 (22. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt mit dem Kopf*
"Nein Lethior sucht dir einen anderen weg einen dämonen zu beschwören. Seine Seele wird erlösung finden."


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Hmmm...wir benehmen uns irgendwie saukindisch...Rumpir, aman Belaros!
*Der Wichtel , der bis eben noch versucht hat, dam Paladin die Augen rauszunehmen, ohne dass diese beschädigt werden, hüpft auf Grimna zu und schnappt diesem den Seelensplitter*
*Rumpir verschwindet mit einem Knall*
So, jetzt bekommt ihn keiner.
*wendet sich Lethior zu*
Und was deine Sukkubus angeht...
*zieht aus ihrer Tasche einen nicht unerheblich großen Beutel, zieht einen Faden Herraus, auf den mindestens ein Dutzend Seelensplitter hängen. In dem Beutel scheinen noch Mehrere dieser Ketten zu sein*
*löst den Knoten um einen und gibt Lethior dein Stein*
Da hast du. Aber vorsicht, kann sein, dass der stärker sind als deine es sonst sind.
*Verstaut die Kette wieder in dem BEutel und diesen in ihrer scheinbar magischen Tasche*
Außerdem ist er schnell und schmerzlos gestorben, wie du wolltest.


----------



## phipush1 (22. Mai 2010)

*lächelt schief*
"Glaubst du das kann mich aufhalten?
Falls du grad geschlafen hast,ich kenne mich mit Beschörungsformeln aus."
*streckt die Hand aus.Leise murmelt er etwas, dabei beginnt seine Hand blau zu leuchten.
Langsam erscheint ein schwarz-violeter Stein*
"Siehst du?"
*schliesst die Hand um den Stein.Dieser scheint sich zu verflüssigen und löst sich auf*
"Ruhe in Frieden."


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

*grinst*
Nein, geschlafen habe ich nicht, aber du.
Glaubst du ernsthaft, ich gebe einem Wichtel den richtigen Seelenstein mit?
*Lächt*
Der echte ist schon längst an einem zaubergeschützet Ort, meinem Zimmer im Wieselversteck.
Und dort bleibt er, bis ich ihn brauche.


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

*Erwacht aus seinem Trauma dass er den falschen geschützt hat*

Ich habe als Beschützer versagt, aber das schreit nach Vergeltung.

*Versucht einen Exorzismus an Franceska*


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

*zuckt zusammen, als sie der Zaubertrifft, und beißt fest die Zähne zusammen*
*brüllt*
WAS SOLL DER SCHEIß???? BIN ICH NE DÄMONIN ODER NE UNTOTE ODER WAS? SAG MAL; BIST DU NOCH GANZ KNUSPER??


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

Dieser Zauber wirkt gegen Jeden. Nur gegen Untote und Dämonen sogar noch besser. Und als Hexenmeisterin hast du einen Blutpakt mit deinen Wichtel beschlossen. Also trifft es dich härter als Normale Menschen.

Rück den Stein raus, dann hör ich auf. Heute stirbt niemand (nocheinmal).

*Streckt fordernd die Hand aus*


----------



## Gurk1 (22. Mai 2010)

*stellt sich zu seinem Paladinbruder*


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Ich sagte doch, der Raum ist Zabubergeschützt! Ich kann etwas hinzaubern, aber nichts daraus entfernen! Nur Schwarz- und Purpurträger können das, ich trage nur rot!
Und selbst wenn ich's könnte, ich täts nicht!


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

Warum sollte ich euch noch glauben Schenken? Und was soll das Gequassel über purpur, rot und Schwarz?


----------



## phipush1 (22. Mai 2010)

*stellt sich demonstrativ zwischen die Paladine und Franceska*
*seufzt*
"Sag mir wo der Raum ist.Den Rest erledige ich."


----------



## Lethior (22. Mai 2010)

*wütend*
Habt ihr nichts besseres zu tun als euch den Kopf einzuschlagen?
*geht zur Tür*
Das kann ich auch woanders haben!
*verlässt das Gasthaus*


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Ich rede hiervon!
*hebt die Hand mit dem Ring, der rote Stein glüht leicht*
Und um in mein Zimmer zu kommen, bräuchtest du ein Blutjuwel wie das hier, ein Gildenabzeichen, das Passwort und musst Eredun lesen können.
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Da kannst du nicht einfach reinspazieren, die Varulven würden dich sofort töten.
*schaut Lethior hinterher*
Tschüss!


----------



## phipush1 (22. Mai 2010)

"Das bereden wir später, Franceska."
*eilt Lethior hinterher*


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Wenn ein Vogel fliegen will, soll man ihn lassen.
*grinst und hebt ihren DOlch, den sie vorhin hat fallen lassen, wieder auf*


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

Im Namen des Lichts und den Orden der Paladine. Ich BEFEHLE euch, gebt mir diesen Seelenstein. Auch wenn er ein Scharlachroter ist, er ist dem Licht ergeben, genauso wie ich.


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

Sagmal, Bist du doof, taub oder beides? 
*spricht überdeutlich*
Ich-hab-ihn-nicht-mehr!


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

Wo genau ist er?


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

In meinem Zimmer im Wieselversteck , schwarzes Regal mittleres Fach. Genau genug?


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

Führe mich zum Wieselversteck, keine Spielchen!


----------



## Soladra (22. Mai 2010)

*grinst*
Wenn du mit nem Fingerschnippen übers Meer kommst, kein Problem.
*zieht eine Landkarte aus der Tasche und zeigt auf eine der zahlreichen Inseln, nahe dem Maelstrom*
Da ist es.


----------



## The Paladin (22. Mai 2010)

*Zieht eine Metallkiste aus der Tasche die sich zu einem Flugapparat entfaltet*

Du kommst mit!

*Zeigt auf den hinteren Platz*

Wenn du versuchst mich zu erstechen, sterben wir beide!


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

Nö.
*verschränkt die Arme vor der Brust*
Erstens Fliege ich nur auf Aranel, einem Erbstück von Soladra. Zweitens sind dort, obwohl auf der LAndkarte nur eine Insel ist, mehrere, und ichw weiß nicht genau weliche, weil ich bisher immer mit Portalzaubern mitgenommen wurde, und drittens wird das Wieselversteck mit Phi mal Daumen ...
*überlegt kurz*
...von gut Fünftausend Elitekämpfern bewacht, die Patenkinder nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## Lethior (23. Mai 2010)

/ooc Kleine Randbemerkung: Da liegt noch ein toter Paladin in dem Gasthaus und ich könnte mir vorstellen, das diese Tatsache Leute, die neu ins Gasthaus kommen, erschrecken könnte^^ /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

/ooc der is mit zu schwer xD /ooc off


----------



## The Paladin (23. Mai 2010)

/ooc Geht wiederbeleben? Ich könnte ja Erlösung einsätzen um ihn wiederzubeleben. /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

/ooc dann hättest du eine seelenlose Marionette, außerdem find ich, dass das im RP ned so dolle ist./ooc off


----------



## Deck5 (23. Mai 2010)

occ ich versuche es mal wieder aber wenn ich da war war der thread tot wenn ihr mich nicht dabei haben wollt sagt es bitte sofort occ off


RAsse : Mensch
Klasse:Krieger
Geschlecht :wohl kaum weiblich
Bemerkung: Nett und zuvorkommend wenn allerdings schwarze magie im spiel ist ist er urplötzlich verdammt schlecht gelaunt

*geht in die taverne *
*setzt sich auf den nächst besten stuhl*
Hallo(mehr nebenbei)
*kramt in der tasche*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Mai 2010)

*holt ein gebets buch raus  geht zu dem paladin schleppt ihn raus wo man hören kann das er begraben wird spricht ein gebet des lichts und geht wieder rein *
Toll fängt ja gut an nen toter Paladin


----------



## Gurk1 (23. Mai 2010)

*nickt dem Krieger nur kurz zu*
"Hört mal ihr beide... was passiert ist können wir kaum noch ändern. Franceska ich bitte dich den Stein zu holen."
*drückt den Paladin leicht zurück*
"Und ihr werdet euch nun beruhigen"


----------



## Deck5 (23. Mai 2010)

Ja toll es wird immer besser jetzt auch noch eine hexe bravo ich denke mal kaum das ihr nen normalen Stein meint sondern eher einen seelenstein !
Na egal mich muss es nichts angehebn solange ihr mich mit euer psycho magie in ruhe lasst .
*schaut den zwerg an *
mhh wart ihr nicht der freund meines vaters oder so ??

occ ich spiele den sohn von eleniar occ off

sagt euch der name eleniar irgendetwas??


----------



## Soladra (23. Mai 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Wenns denn unbedingt sein muss...ich bin dann vermutlich so in ein paar Wochen weider da.
*schaut Megito fest in die Augen*
Und danach werde ich ihn dir derart in die Fresse hauen, dass deine Zähne im Arsch Piano spielen! Ich werd dich finden, verlass dich drauf!
*schnappt ihre Tasche und geht zur Tür*
Bis irgendwann in drölfzig Tagen!
*verlässt das Gasthaus. Man hört von draußen der heisee Ruf einen Hyppogreifen und Flügelschläge, die sich rasch entfernen*


/oc mir wurde Francesca langweilig, mal schaun wass ich als nächstes mache. Dass ich in der Vanilla-welt fliege ist hoffentlich nicht allzu schlimm*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Mai 2010)

........
* kann sich vor lachen nicht mehr halten und prustet gewaltig vor lachen los*
was.... was habt ihr denn mit der gemacht........ habt ihr die 10 mal getötet und wieder belebt oder was war da los 
huihuihui die hattte aber ein temprament drauf
ich habe schon viele temprament volle frauen gesehen aber die hier über trifft alles
*fällt vor lachen vom stuhl*


----------



## phipush1 (24. Mai 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
"Unwichtig."
*fixiert den Krieger mit seinem Blick*
"Und wer seid ihr?"


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2010)

Nameelarios Sternsang
Beruf: Magier (einer von den Hochgeborenen)
Aussehen:Weiße Haare, offen und wird durcheinander gewuschelt ist, königsblaue, schlichte Robe, Amulett mit flammenden Edelstein drauf, bläulich schimmerndes Schwert neben vielen Taschen am Gürtel
Besonderheit: seltsame Wölbung über die Ganze Brust, als hätte er einen Verband angelegt
/ooc off

*die Tür öffnet sich erneut und der Magier kommt triefnass herein*
Verfluchtes Mistwetter! Da würde ich nichtmal eine Hexe vor die Tür jagen!
*schaut sich um und seufzt*
Na klasse...
*setzt sich so nah wie möglich an den Kamin, im Flammenschein sieht man das Amulett deutlich*


----------



## phipush1 (24. Mai 2010)

*wander mit seinem Blick zum Neuling*
"Guten Tag.

ein Name ist Megisto .Und wer seid ihr?"


----------



## Lethior (24. Mai 2010)

Name: Metloy Artifix
Geschlecht: männlich
Rasse: Gnom
Beruf: Magier/ Ingenieur
Aussehen: Glatze, grauer Bart, der ihm bis zu den Knien reicht, tiefe Falten, geht ein wenig gebückt und wirkt so noch kleiner als er sowieso schon ist, grüne Augen, saubere grüne Robe, Gewehr auf das er sich beim gehen stützt
/ooc off

*betritt das Gasthaus und geht sehr langsam in Richtung Tresen. Als er sich schließlich hingesetzt hat schüttelt er sich vor Kälte, steht auf und geht genauso langsam wie er hineingekommen ist in Richtung Tresen und setzt sich dort hin. Sichtlich glücklich, dass er jetzt sitzt, streckt er seine Hände ans Kaminfeuer*
Verdammt, jetzt habe ich mir nichts zu trinken geholt!
*seufzt und steht auf*


----------



## phipush1 (24. Mai 2010)

*betrachtet den Gnom*
"Hallo, mein Name ist Megisto.
Wärt ihr so nett und verratet mir Euren?"


----------



## Lethior (24. Mai 2010)

*dreht sich ein wenig irritiert um, als hätte er garnicht gemerkt, dass er angesprochen wird, lächelt den Draenei dann aber an*
Mein Name ist Metloy. Metloy Artifix um genau zu sein.
*runzelt die Stirn*
Wo war ich...ach ja mein Getränk!
*Geht zum Tresen und bestellt sich einen Becher Wein und kehrt dann langsam zu seinem Platz zurück*


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2010)

*dreht sich zu Megisto um*
Angenehm. Mein Name ist Delarios Sternsang.
*musstert den Schamanen, sein ein Blick bleibt an der Rune auf der Robe von MEgisto hängen*
Schamane, nicht wahr?


----------



## Deck5 (24. Mai 2010)

..... mhh hä wo bin ich hier ....... ach ja mhh bin wohl eingenickt *mehr zu sich*
oh zwei neue gesichter hallo ich bin Dennis *mustert den magierund schaut sich das amulett an *
mhh ich meine das amulett zu kennen 
*krammt in seiner tasche und holt nach ein paar sehr wertvollen edelsteinen ein rezept zum schleifen raus*
ah da ist es ja 
*schaut sich das rezept an* mhh ich denke der stein da wurde von einem guten schleifer geschliffen
*bemerkt die wölbung*
mhh soll ich nach der wunde gucken oder ist das gar keine??
*lässt die edelsteine verschwinden und holt ein duzend blaue verbände heraus*
nur für den fall


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2010)

*wendet sich dem Krieger zu*
Dieser Stein wurde nicht geschliffen, sondern durch Magie geschaffen.
Und was die Verbände angeht, danke für das Angebot, aber ich habe zu viel erlebt um jeden sofort zu vertrauen.


----------



## Lethior (24. Mai 2010)

*Schüttelt bei den Worten des Elfs den Kopf und lächelt ihn dann freundlich an*
Ihr solltet nicht so misstrauisch sein. Wenigstens in der Allianz sollte man sich gegenseitig vertrauen, schließlich sind wir dieses Bündnis eingegangen um uns gegenseitig zu helfen, da sollte man sich auch etwas Vertrauen entgegenbringen.
*hustet laut und blickt dann auf das Schmuckstück*
Verwunderlich das ausgerechnet ein Elf so ein Schmuckstück trägt. Nach all dem was ich weiß, sind Elfen nicht besonders gut auf die Magie zu sprechen.
*hustet wieder*
Natürlich habt ihr auch genug Grund dazu.


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2010)

*blickt den Gnom kühl an*
Eben wegen diesem Schmuckstück würden mich viele meines Volkes gerne tot sehen.
Und was das Vertrauen und Misstrauen angeht... Schon so einige gebne vor, mich zu heilen, und griffen mich an. Meine Sorge ist nicht unbegründet
*zieht aus der Viel zu kleinen Tasche einen dicken Wälzer, schlägt diesen auf und beginnt , zu lesen. Aub dem Buchrücken ist eine rote, seltsam verschlungene Rune zu sehen, die der auf Megistos Brust leicht ähnelt*


----------



## Deck5 (25. Mai 2010)

ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert......
mhh ist die anhame richtig das ihr kein blutelf seid sondern ein hochelf??
... nette runen
ach ihr braucht keine angst zu haben wärd ihr ein blutelf soltet ihr eher angst haben da ich alle völker der horde hasse ...
egal wie gesagt solltet ihr ein hochelf sein braucht ihr überhaupt keine angst zu haben
*packt die verbände weg und schleift einen noch nicht ganz fertigen edelstein*


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt lächeld den Kopf*
Demnach kennt ihr den Unterschied zwischen Blutelf, Hochelf und den Hochgeborenen nicht? Bedauerlich.
*zieht kurz die Augenbrauen zusammen und denkt nach, lächelt dann und widmet sich wieder dem Buch*


----------



## phipush1 (25. Mai 2010)

"Die wenigsten kennen den Unterschied.Naja, abgesehen von den Elfen selbst."
*runzelt die Stirn*
"IHr hasst die Völker der Horde?Weshalb?
Haben sie Euch je unrecht getan?"


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2010)

*lacht*
Bezeichnet einen Blutelf als Hochgeborenen und ihr seid tot! Grund genug, das zu wissen?


----------



## Lethior (25. Mai 2010)

*hustet*
Ihr werdet einen Blutelf doch wohl erkennen können. Ihre Augen sind grün, verdorben durch die unreine Magie, die sie nutzen.
*trinkt einen Schluck*


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2010)

*fixiert den Gnom mit einem Blick*
Sieh an, ein weiterer Gelehrter in dieser Runde.


----------



## Lethior (25. Mai 2010)

*blickt Delarios freundlich an*
Ich konnte dies und das aufschnappen. 
*trinkt noch etwas*
Aber was treibt einen Hochgeborenen denn in diese Gegend?


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2010)

Aufträge, außerdem suche ich nach einer kleinen Freundin, die ich hier antreffen wollte...
Ihr Name ist Frnceska, kam sie vielleicht in letzter Zeit hier vorbei?Weiß das jemand vielleicht?
*schaut die anderen fragend an*


----------



## Deck5 (25. Mai 2010)

*seine miene wird finster*
..... wenn ihr es so nenn wenn die blut elfen euren vater töten die verlasenen eure mutte die orc sund trolle deine brüdern und schwestern und die tauren eure groß eltern dann ja

entschuldigt ich kenn mich in diesen sachen so gar nicht aus falls ich euch beleidigt haben sollte tut es mir leit .... ja solange diese fracesca oder so eine hexe ist ja die haben wir weg geschickt um nen seelenstein zu holen
*erinnert sich an die szene und fällt wieder vor lachen vom stuhl wo bei der edelstein kapuut geht ........
........ argggggggh nein das ist mir schon seit drei jehren nicht mehr passiert 
*nimmt einen stuhl geht mit diesem nach drausen *
*man hört ein lautes knacken und wut schreie*
*dennis kommt wieder herrein *
entschuldigt herr wirt *legt ein kleines ledersäckchen voller gold münzen auf den tresen*
die eine hälfte für den stuhl die andere dafür das ich noch hier bleiben darf und ein bisschen für ein zimmer
*der wirt grübelt erst  aber ncikt dann dem krieger zu *
puh war ja nochmal knapp zum glück sind die meisten lebewesen käuflich*lacht*


----------



## phipush1 (25. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
"Ihr habt eine ganz schön große Familie.Wann ist das denn passiert?
Und außerdem: Was habt ihr mit dem Stuhl gemacht?"


----------



## Deck5 (25. Mai 2010)

grob geschätzt vor 5 jahren es kommt mir allerdings wie 20 jahre vor ..... falls ihr den stuhl sucht dann guckt mal in dem lager feuer vor der taverne


----------



## phipush1 (25. Mai 2010)

*murmelt kurz vor sich her*
"UNd wenn ich noch etwas fragen darf: Warum habt ihr den Stuhl angezündet?"


----------



## Deck5 (25. Mai 2010)

mhh wisst ihr ich habe oft ein kleines wur problem erst die erinnerung dann der edelstein naja da habe ich den edelstein genommen mit kraft auf das holz geworfen und dann hat er sich entzündet kann froh sein das das hier nicht passiert ist


----------



## phipush1 (25. Mai 2010)

*kichert kurz und schnippt mit dem Finger.Als er bemerkt das nichts passiert ist er kurz traurig,
lacht dann jedoch wieder laut.*


----------



## Lethior (25. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Von explodierenden Edelsteinen habe ich noch nie gehört...und glaubt mir ich verstehe etwas von Explosionen.
*lächelt, wird dann aber von einem starken Hustenanfall geschüttelt, der sich erst nach einiger Zeit legt*


----------



## Deck5 (25. Mai 2010)

na ist ja uch nicht so wichtig aber egal war wohl ein besonderes exemplar... 
*geht zum wirt bestellt eine geröstete wachtel und einen großen krug zwergisches starkbier der besten und stärksten sorte*


----------



## phipush1 (25. Mai 2010)

*schnippt wie wild los, es passiert aber nichts*
*laut lachend fällt er vom Stuhl*


----------



## Deck5 (25. Mai 2010)

*guckt komisch * ok warum lachst du wenn ich fragen darf??


----------



## Lethior (25. Mai 2010)

*Grinst beim Anblick des lachenden Schamanens*
Was ist denn so witzig? Es ist zwar schön in dieser Zeit noch ein paar glückliche Gesichter zu sehen, aber nicht, dass das noch in Wahnsinn ausartet.
*schnippt unauffällig und wirkt etwas enttäuscht als nichts passiert und er nicht erfährt weshalb der Schamane so laut lacht*


----------



## phipush1 (25. Mai 2010)

*setzt sich wieder auf den stuhl, kichert noch ein bisschen*
"Mir ist nur eine lustige Geschichte eingefallen..."


----------



## Lethior (25. Mai 2010)

*trinkt noch einen Schluck*
Na dann...
*hustet wieder kurz, geht langsam zur Theke, bestellt sich dort ein paar Tundrabeeren und kehrt an seinen Platz zurück*


----------



## phipush1 (25. Mai 2010)

*wird ernst*
"Was ist mit Euch?"


----------



## Lethior (25. Mai 2010)

*winkt ab* 
Ach es ist nichts..
*mehr zu sich selbst*
hoffe ich zumindest...
*zieht ein weißes Tuch aus seiner Tasche in das er laut hineinhustet. Als er es zurücksteckt sieht man deutlich rote Flecken darauf*
Das Alter macht mir nur ein bisschen zu schaffen.


----------



## Deck5 (25. Mai 2010)

mhh gute besserung herr wirt liefern sie mir das bier und die wachtel bitte auf mein zimmer
*geht nach oben *
euch noch eine schöne unterhaltung

*bin bis morgen weg*


----------



## Soladra (25. Mai 2010)

*betrachtet den Gnom genau und runzelt die Stirn*
Ich habe noch nicht viele Magier gesehen, die ein Gewehr bei sich tragen. Stört das Metall nicht den arkanen Fluss der Leylinien?
*scheint kurz zu überlegen*
Ach, Franzi wird schon alleine zu Recht kommen. Ich denke ich werde noch ein Weilchen hier bleiben, denn ich habe keine Lust bei diesem Wetter noch mehr Nächte in der Wildnis zu verbringen.


----------



## Lethior (25. Mai 2010)

*grinst bei den Worten von dem Elf*
Natürlich würde es das, aber nicht wenn man weiß wie man die beiden verbindet.
*streichelt beinah liebevoll über sein Gewehr*


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Aha...
*überlegt kurz*
Recht habt ihr. Mich würde es denoch stören...
*klappt das Buch zu*
Ich werde auch mal auf mein Zimmer gehen. Bis Morgen.
*wirft eine Münze hin und verzieht sich auf sein Zimmer*


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*kommt gähnend wieder nach unten, sein Buch im Arm*
Guten Morgen.
*bestellt sich im vorbeigehen einen Becher Saft und setzt sich an seinen Platz am Kamin*


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

*nickt dem Magier zu*


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*lächelt den Magier an*
Guten Morgen, erholsame Nacht gehabt?


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Ja,ja, doch, ich kann nicht klagen. Obwohl ich nicht unbedingt viel geschlafen habe.
*blättert weiter*


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn und fragt dann den Elf*
"Was treibt Euch so in die Gegend?"


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

/ooc Wurde schon Mal gefragt^^ /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*schaut von seinem Buch auf*
Das habe ich gestern doch gesagt, ich habe einige Aufträge und suche nach Franceska. Aber sagt, werter Draenei, was triebt euch hierher?


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

*man hört ein lautes gähnen Dennis kommt mit zwei zweihandschwertern einem schild und einem bogen auf dem rücken und jeweils zwei dolchen und schwertern an den seiten der platten hose  nach unten pracktisch in voller schlachten montour* Hallo allerseits und nein ich komme mit meiner normalen ausrüstung gestern hatte ich nur den faustkampf trainiert das ist alles 
.... mhh  he wirt gib mir mal bitte ne geröstete wachtel *legt ein Golstück auf den Tresen*
*setzt sich hin krammt ein paar wertvolle edelsteine aus seiner tasche und fängt an zu schleifen*


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

"Entschuldigt.Manchmal vergesse ich sowas..."
*betrachtet den Krieger*
"WIeso schleppt ihr so viele Waffen mit Euch rum?Das ist doch furchtbar unpraktisch....


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

*lacht*
für dich vielleicht aber falls eins deiner tweihand schwerter bricht hate noch eins und ein schild ich könnte noch sehr viel mehr erzählen aber möchte ich jetzt nicht um bedingt werdet krieger und ihr werdet verstehen warum 
*hat den ersten edelstein fertig zieht seine waffe und ............... legt sie auf den tisch wo er vorsichtig den edelstein einsetzt*


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

"Aber schränkt das nicht Eure beweglichkeit ein?"


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Kein Problem, jeder kann ja mal etwas vergessen und da es gestern sehr spät war, wart ihr bestimmt auch sehr müde.
*wendet sich Dennis zu*
Es ist denoch unpraktisch so viel Metall am Körper zu tragen.Sollte euch ein Zauber treffen, kann sich dieser über euren ganzen Körper verteilen, da die meisten Metalle Magie leiten.


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

mhhh ich könnte es euch zeigen bloß gleube ich es wäre besser wenn ihr selber sagt ob es ok ist wenn ich es zeige


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

ok schießt einen auf mich aber ihr soltet euch nicht wundern wenn ihr auf einmal in flammen steht oder der eisblock seit *lacht lauter als zuvor*


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

Occ er spuckt nur große töne occ off


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*lacht*
Ihr solltet nicht so übertreiben, es gibt genug Zauber, die auch einfach durch eure Rüstung dringen können oder schlicht und ergreifend zu mächtig sind, als dass man sie abwehrern könnte.
*hustet*


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

"Magie, mein junger Freund, ist eine komplexe Wissenschaft.Ich bezweifle das ihr einfach einen Zauber zurück werfen könntet.
Um ehrlich zu sein: Wenn ihr nicht selbst ein Magier seid ist es unmöglich."


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

*denkt nach * mhh na gut ja also das mit den zaubern habe ich einfach mal nicht gesagt aber ich sage einfach mal so ich kann viele abwehren


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

*hebt eine Augenbraue*
"Und wie?Die meisten Zauber töten Euch einfach.Da gibts nichts ab zu wehren."


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*klappt dass Buch zu, steht auf und legt es auf den Stuhl*
Na da binn ich mal gespannt. Weil wisst ihr, seid mir nicht böse, aber habe das Gefühl, dass ihr uns eine ganze Bärenhöhle aufgebunden habt.


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

mhh versucht doch nen elektro schock auf mich zu werfen einer von uns beiden wird dann allerdings verletzt und außer dem ich kann ein bisschen magie *lässt eine kleine rote flamme kurz um seine hand herumtanzen*


Occ ich hatte so an einen einegermasen guten krieger und anfangenden magier gedacht wenns euch natürlich stört dann sagt es bitte occ off


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

mhhh wollt ihr mich jetzt mit ein paar zaubern beschießen oder was ist los *geht in kampfhaltung zieht aber nicht seine waffe*


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

"Warum zum Teufel sollte man Euch beschießen?Es reicht wenn man Euch einfach in Flammen aufgehen lässt."


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Jetzt setzt euch wieder hin bevor hier noch jemand ernsthaft verletzt wird.


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*lächelt*
Anfänger.Lausiger Anfänger.
*spricht eine komplexe Abfolge von exakt betonten Silben, worauf sich ein relativ großer, eisblauer Flammenball auf Augenhöhe zwischen ihm und Dennis bildet und kurz darauf wieder erlischt*


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

naja ich habe zum glück auch schon die meisten zauber über lebt*murmelt*zwar nur knapp aber egal

WAR DAS EINE DROHUNG 

*setzt sich wieder hin*


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*lacht kalt und setzt sich auch wieder, das Buch scheint verschwunden*
Solche Drohungen lassen mich kalt.


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*sieht von dem Buch auf und wendet sich an den Hochelfen*
Von einem Hochelfen würde ich wirklich mehr erwarten als so ein kindiches Verhalten. Ihr benehmt euch als hättet ihr noch keine 100 Jahre erlebt!
*blickt kopfschüttelnd wieder in das Buch von Delarios*


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

*denkt nach * na gut ich will von wegen magie nichts gesagt haben 
*krammt in seiner tasche*
hier fangt *ruft zum hochelfen*
*wirft einen edelstein zum hoch elfen geht erst zum drennei und dann zum gnom und legt auch dort einen edelstein hin*

hier diese edelstein verstärken eure magisch kraft auf den von euch gewählten aspekt 

occ wenn ihr jetzt so freundlich wärt und eure aspekte sagt könnte ich auch entsprechent helfen occ off


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*zieht kurz die Augenbrauen zusammen, lächelt dann leicht*
Ich habt recht. Aber bei Magie kann ich leicht fuchsig werden, was dann schon in ganz anderen Dingen ausgeartet ist.
Außerdem: Wer hat euch gestattet, mein Buch zu nehmen?
*fängt aus Reflex aus den Edelstein, legt ihn dann aber vor sich auf den Tisch*
Sehr freundlich, aber ich vertraue Leuten, die ich nicht genau kenne, nicht so schnell.
*schnippt den Edlstein zu Dennis zurück*


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
"Ich brauche keinen Magieverstärker.Ich habe genau die Macht die ich brauche.Trotzdem danke."


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

mhh ok eure entscheidung und ich will jetzt auch nicht versuchen euch dazu zu zwingen kann ich sowieso nicht und will ich auch nicht aber vertraut mir einfach mal ich schwöre euch ihr werdet es nicht bereuen


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*blickt von dem Buch auf*
Was welches ... Ach euer Buch!
*wird leicht rot*
Wisst ihr ich wusste nicht was das für eine Rune auf dem Einband war und da musste ich einfach darin lesen. Entschuldigt bitte.
*Blickt zuerst auf das Buch, dann auf den Elf und schließlich wieder auf das Buch. Seufzend legt er das Buch wieder auf den Tisch zurück*
Vielen Dank für den Edelstein, ich kenne nicht viele die ihre Steine so freundlich unter dem Volk verteilen.
*kramt lange in einer alten, fleckigen Tasche und legt ein paar dreckige Silbermünzen auf den Tisch*
Es ist zwar nicht viel, aber ich möchte euch dafür ja entlohnen.


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

nein das nehme ich nicht an *nimmt das geld und legt es wieder zurück*
ich mache es aus berufung und da schaden 3 edelsteine weniger auch nicht


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*schaut den Bruchteil einer Sekunde relativ entgeistert aus, bringt sein Gesicht aber schnell wieder unter Kontrolle*
*lächelt ein Raubtierlächeln*
Wenn ihr wollt, kann ich euch das Buch ausleihen...Allerdings werdet ihr den Inhalt nicht so schnell vergessen.


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*sein Gesicht hellt sich auf und er wirkt fast wieder wie ein junger Gnom bei den Worten des Elfen*
Vielen Dank, sehr freundlich von euch.
*wendet sich an den Krieger*
Und euch schulde ich auch meinen Dank.
*hustet nochmals kräftig bevor er das Buch wieder zu sich zieht und zu lesen beginnt*


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Ihr solltet wirklich zu einem Heiler gehen. Der letzte, den ich so hab husten hören, ist ein paar Tage später gestorben...
*sieht auf einmal recht einsam und traurig drein*
Ihr habe ihn sein ganzes Leben über gekannt.


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*seine Augen glitzern als er die Seite umschlägt*
Jaja, natürlich zu einem Heiler gehen wird gemacht.
*seine Augen huschen über die Seite*
Der Tod trifft uns alle mal, ob früh oder spät
*hustet noch ein Mal*


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*lächelt leicht*
Früher, da war ich auch so wissbegierig wie du...Aber pass auf, dass es dir nicht zum Verhängnis wird.


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

*lacht * ihr braucht euch nicht bedanken passt besser auf euer gewehr auf *lacht noch lauter als der edelstein erst rot dann blau und grau scheint und sich von alleine in das gewehr des gnoms einsetzt* so ich gleube nun sollte das gewehr euch so oder so keine probleme mehr machen
und nein ich habe ihn nicht per telekinese oder solche sachen das machen lassen das war er selber


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*blickt zu seinem Gewehr und fühlt über den Stein. Er murmelt kurz etwas und nach kurzer Zeit vertieft er sich wieder glücklich lächelnd in sein Buch*
Sie wird mir schon nicht zum Verhängnis, allerhöchstens bekommen die Probleme die es mit mir aufnehmen wollen und außerdem kann man...
*bricht mitten im Satz ab und liest weiter*


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

ok jetzt ist er vollkommen im buch vertieft *lacht und schleift wieder ein paar edelsteine*


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

*trommelt mit den Fingern auf dem Thresen*


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

*man hört einen greifen laut*
nein nicht schon wieder *geht zur tür raus und man kann hören das er sagt*
ja du bist ja nett seidenschnabel *man hört den greifen kurz aufschreien und dann kommt dennis auch wieder rein*
so und ich dachte schon ich sollte noch mal da hin um denen zu erklären wie man einen greifen panzert *lacht* na egal jetzt hab ich den ersten platten greif *macht ein luftsprung vor freude und fällt dabei hin* ouch


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*sieht von seinem Buch auf und grinst*
Einen gepanzerten Greif? Ist das nicht ein bisschen schwer für das Tier wenn ihr euch auch noch mit Waffen und Rüstungen beladen auf seinen Rücken setzt?


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

"Ein gepanzerter Greif?Kann der denn überhaupt noch fliegen?"


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

ja kann er ihr könnt es euch gern e angucken *geht nach draußen guckt kurz mit dem kopf in die taverne* wollt ihr euch das nun ansehen??


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt leicht den Kopf*
"Euer Wort reicht mir..."


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

Ihr wirkt nicht so, als wolltet ihr uns belügen, ich will euch mal glauben.
*hustet kurz und blättert um*


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*lächelt müde*
Hab ich schon oft gesehen, bei Hippogreifen. Die Tiere haben dadurch kaum an Schnellig- und Wendigkeit verloren.
*scheint zu überlegen*
Ich frage mich was wohl wäre, wenn man in die Rüstung eigenschaftenerhöhende, leyliniengespeiste Arkankristalle einbettet und diese mit einem Paralysis belegt...
Würde das Metall spröde werden oder noch härter? Hmmm... Oh.Hoppala.
*bei dem Wort "Paralysis" kommt ein scharfes Knacken aus dem Becher des Elfen*
Na super...
*tippt mit einem Finger auf den Saft, der hart wie Stein geworden ist, seufzt und murmmelt die Gegenformel, worauf sich der Saft mit einem leisen Brodeln wieder verflüssigt*
*trinkt einen Schluck und verzieht das Gesicht*
Bah.


----------



## Deck5 (26. Mai 2010)

... ok ich flieg mal eben nach sturmwind und besuch meine frau und meine kinder und über nachte dann gleich auch dort*geht entgültig raus und promt hört man einen greifen schrei und flügelschlagen*


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*winkt dem Krieger*
Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

*murmelt zum Abschied*


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Wiedersehen!

/ooc EDIT: OMG!!! ZAM!! *niederknie* /ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

/ooc

Der große Imperator hat uns mit seiner Gegenwart beehrt? OMG!!!
*ebenfalls niederknie*

/ooc off


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

/ooc Postet lieber mal was sinnvolles! ZAM ist auch nur ein Mensch /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

/ooc Nein! ZAM ist ein GOTT!!! /ooc off

*trommelt mit den Fingern auf dem Tisch rum, hört aber auf, als weiße Funken anfangen zu sprühen*
*leise*
Verdammt...


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*sieht das Missgeschickt über den Buchrand hinweg und kann sich ein kurzes Grinsen nicht verkneifen*
Für einen Hochelfen gehen euch aber ziemlich viele Zauber daneben.


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die <stirn*
"Warum seid ihr so abgelenkt?"


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

*seufzt*
Ich bin nicht abgelenkt. Das ist bei mir immer so. Ein kleines Missgeschickt in meiner Jugend.


----------



## Gurk1 (26. Mai 2010)

/ooc 

Großes BUH!!! ZAM ist ein Gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ooc off

*Grimna erhebt sich, legt dem Gastwirt einen Haufen Münzen auf den Tisch bewegt sich auf den Ausgang zu*
"Meine Freunde, leider habe ich noch etwas zu tun bevor ich mich bei meinem Kommandanten melden muss."
*setzt den Helm auf und verlässt das Gasthaus*

/ooc 

Ich überleg mir in den nächsten Tagen mal nen neuen Char...

/ooc off


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*legt das Buch zur Seite*
Wenn so ein kleines Missgeschick aber im Kampf seine Wirkung zeigt, könnte das ziemlich unbequem für euch werden.


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

*neigt respektvoll das Haupt*
"Es war mir eine Ehre euch kenngelernt zu haben, Grimna."


----------



## Lethior (26. Mai 2010)

*winkt dem Paladin mit einem Lächlen hinterher*
Auf wiedersehen!
*runzelt die Stirn*
Wer war das eigentlich?


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

"Ein besserer Zwerg als so viele andere..."


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

In der Tat, im Kampf kann dass sehr verhängnissvoll sein...Besonders, wenn man alleine kämpft.
*spricht ruhig, verzieht aber das Gesicht*
Aber sagt, kennt ihr euch wirklich so gut mit der Magie aus, obwohl ihr ein Gewehr tragt? 
Ich habe noch nie solche Magier gesehen, und glaubt mir, ich habe schon viel gesehen.


----------



## Lethior (27. Mai 2010)

*seufzt*
Ein Magier wird mich genauso wenig als Magier bezeichnen, wie ein Tüftler mich einen Tüftler nennen würde. Es wundert mich nicht, dass ihr noch nie jemanden wie mich gesehen habt, wir Technomagier sind selten geworden, da nur wenige dieses schwere Los auf sich nehmen wollen.
*seine Augen werden trübe und er fährt mit dem Finger gedankenverloren die Rune auf dem Einband des Buches nach*


----------



## Deck5 (27. Mai 2010)

occ mhh ich habe mir da was überlegt ich habe nen neuen char ich hoffe es ist ok das ich einen weiblich char spiele occ off



Name:Ohfelia
Rasse:Nachtelf
Klasse:Schurkin
Geschlecht: weiblich
Bemerkungen trägt über beide arme eine voll kommene Plattenrüstung sonst aber nur leder


*man hört den Schrei von Dennis Greif*
...
*eine Nachtelfe kommt in das gast haus und sieht ziemlich betrübt aus da sie ihren kopf nicht zeigt sieht man nur eine träne über ihr gesicht huschen die sie sich schnell wieder wegwischt und sich dann lautlos in eine ecke im gasthaus setzt wo niemand sie umbedingt bemerkt *
*schnief*


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

*schaut die Elfe an und bemerkt, dass sie traurig ist*
Warum so traurig, schönes Fräulein?
*wendet sich wieder Lethior zu*
Ich frage mich, wann Dennis wiederkommt...Naja, er wird schon auf sich aufpassen. 
Erzählt mir etwas von euch Technomagiern.


----------



## Lethior (27. Mai 2010)

*lächelt den Elf glücklich an*
Es ist schön mal nicht die kalte Schulter von den Magiern gezeigt zu bekommen.
Wir Technomagier benutzten die Magie um unsere Erfindungen zu verstärken. Beispielsweise würde ich nicht mit Feuerbällen um mich werfen.
*klopft auf sein Gewehr*
Damit geht das viel besser.


----------



## phipush1 (27. Mai 2010)

"Betrachtet es mal anders...
Er wird selbst auf viel Abneigung getroffen sein in seinem Leben..."


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Also verzaubert ihr die Munition? Interessant...
*lächelt leicht*
Ich habe gegenüber so ziemlich niemanden Vorurteile. Wenn der Feid tot ist, ist es mir egal, wie er stirbt.
*das Lächeln erstirbt udn ein Schatten legt sich auf sein Gesicht*
Ihr wisst garnicht wie recht ihr habt.


----------



## Lethior (27. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Nein, nein, nicht die Munition, die Waffe! Durch das binden der arkanen Ströme in die Waffe ist es möglich die Magie zu nutzen und schwächer von den Folgen betroffen zu sein, als die anderen Magier. Und außerdem wird durch einen polytaktischen Verstärker in dem Gewehr die Durchschlagskraft verstärkt und durch einen...
*erzählt, scheinbar ohne auf die anderen zu achten, weiter von seiner Waffe und hält sie immer wieder hoch und deutet auf verschiedene Dinge*


----------



## phipush1 (27. Mai 2010)

"In meinen 2000 Jahren habe ich schon einiges erlebt...
Mein Volk lebte auf vielen Welten, Elf, und auf vielen wurden wir nicht gern gesehen.
Ich verstehen Euch also sehr gut..."


----------



## Deck5 (27. Mai 2010)

*beruhigt sich wieder und atmet durch*
*seufz*
tja ich denke mein bruder konnte nicht auf sich aufpassen ich habe vor einer woche erfahren das ich noch geschwister in sturmwind habe und ich bin sofort hingeritten als ich dann durch die tür kam kämpfte mein bruder gegen 16 defias er hatte 15 auch schon erledigt aber dann kam ein defias mit gift auf den waffen und hat ihn in sein herz gestochen er war sofort tod...*schnief* ich konnte den letzten töten ...
*eine träne kullert ihr über die wange aber sie wischt sich diese sofort ab*
seine frau sagte mir das sein wunsch ist falls er je seine geschwister wiedersehen sollte wenn es noch welche gebe das und das wenn er stärbe sofort sein hab und gut zu diesen über gingvorraus gesetzt das seine familie auch schon tod wäre seine frau bestand aber das ich (nur ) 50000 goldstücke darlassen sollte und alles andere mit nehmen könnte da sie auch noch arbeite.
*schnief*
*urplötzlich fallen die beiden edelsteine die dem dreinei und dem hochelf gegeben wurden zusammen der in dem gewehr allerdings nicht*
huh was war das denn jetzt


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

*setzt sich zu der Elfe*
Du Arme. Glaub mir, ich teile deinen Schmerz. Auch ich hatte Geschwister, die starben.
*lächelt die Elfe traurig an*
Aber das Leben geht weiter.


----------



## Deck5 (27. Mai 2010)

*schnief*
aber ich wusste gar nicht das ich welche hatte und das sollte ein fröhliches ereignis für mich werden
*greift in ihre tasche hold ein kleines säckchen heraus geht zum wirt bestellt einen schicken und trichterwindtau und setzt sich wieder *
aber danke das ihr mich trösten wollt
*ein lächeln huscht über ihr gesicht*
*urplötzlich kommt der gepanzerte greif rein und kuschelt sich an ohfeliaa*
huch was machst du den hier 
*geht zum wird flüstert ihm was ins ohr erst schülteld er den kopf aber nach dem sie das vorher zurück bekommene geld auf den tresen legt nickt er eifrig*
ich hoffe es stört euch nich ich hatte schon immer eine gute bindung zu tieren


----------



## Lethior (27. Mai 2010)

*spricht immernoch ausladend über sein Gewehr und andere Erfindungen, nur ab und zu unterbrochen von einem Husten und scheint die Elfe und den Greif noch garnicht wahrgenommen zu haben*


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

*zaubert aus dem Nichts ein Taschentuch hervor und reicht es der Elfe*
Bei mir war es fast genau so, allerdings hab ich meine nicht mal gesehen.
Ich erhielt eine Nachricht, dass sie krank wären, udn als ich ankam, waren sie schon bestattet.
Mit Gift zu kämpfen ist eines der unehrenhaftesten Dinge sowieso.
Er ist im Kampf gestorben und Elune lässt ihn bestimmt auf einem Stern über den Nachthimmel fliegen.
*wirft einen kleinen Blitz in Richtung des Gnoms*
Halt mal kurz den Ball flach.


----------



## Lethior (27. Mai 2010)

*Bemerkt durch seine Rede erst dann den Blitz, als er ihn getroffen hat und fällt vor Schreck von seinem Stuhl. Nachdem er sich mühsam aufgerichtet hat, fuchtelt er dem Elf wild mit dem Gewehr lauf vor der Nase herum*
Was fällt euch ein einen alten Gnom so anzugreifen? Habt ihr..
*hustet so stark, dass er sich krümmt und als der Anfall vorbei ist, setzt er sich mit ausdrucklosem Gesichtsausdruck und glasigen Augen auf seinen Stuhl und blickt ins Kaminfeuer*


----------



## Deck5 (27. Mai 2010)

*schneutzt sich*
darf ich es behalten oder möchtest du es zurück 
vielen dank jetzt geht es mir besser *dann kommt der wirt und reicht das bestellte essen*
mhh ich habe sogar wieder hunger
*fängt an mit besteck zu essen*
*spricht mit vollem mund*
mhh lecker 
.... ihr solltet wirklich zu einem heiler gehen es ist wirklich besser 
*zeigt auf den greif* sie kann euch hin und zurückbringen


----------



## Lethior (27. Mai 2010)

*blickt zu der Elfe, wirkt einen Moment unschlüssig, nickt dann aber eifrig*
Genau zu einem Heiler gehen, ich werde mich sofort darum kümmern, wenn ich wieder in der Stadt bin.
*deutet auf den Greifen*
Nichts gegen ihn, aber ich habe es nicht so mit Tieren.
*kramt ein paar Metallteile aus seiner Tasche, steckt ein paar davon mit seinem Schraubenschlüssel zusammen, nur um sie im nächsten Moment wieder auseinander zu ziehen*


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Nimm. Ich hab genug davon.
*bestellt sich auch einen Saft und blicklt die Elfe verständnissvoll an*
Dennis muss aber wenn, euer Halbbruder gewesen sein, oder?


----------



## Deck5 (27. Mai 2010)

genau genommen ja trotzdem war ich schon lange zeit nach ihm auf der suche


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Aha...
*lächelt aufmunternd*
Meine beiden Schwestern waren tot, als ich von ihnen erfuhr...
*schaut auf einmal sehr, sehr traurig aus*
...und meinen Bruder musste ich im Krieg töten.Meinen Vater jedoch widerfuhr ein noch schlimmeres Schicksal.
*trinkt schnell einen Schluck Saft*


----------



## Deck5 (27. Mai 2010)

du musstest deinen bruder töten *kriegt kaum den mund wegen dem schock zu* es gab keine friedlichere lösung


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Nein, es gab keine friedliche Lösung.
*schluckt*
Auch wenn es mir nicht leicht fiel.


----------



## Deck5 (27. Mai 2010)

*erholt sich von dem schock *
warumm denn nicht *streichelt den greif zwischen den panzerplatten*


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Eer hatte sich, um an mehr Macht zu gelangen, den Blutprinzen des Lichkönigs angeschlossen.
*schließt kurz die Augen, öffnet sie dann aber wieder, scheint jedoch durch die Elfe durchzublicken*
Er hat mich angegriffen, ohne mich zu erkennen, und ich muste mich wehren.Und naja, was soll ich sagen...Ich war schon immer der geschicktere, was Magie anbelangt, von uns beiden.


----------



## Deck5 (27. Mai 2010)

mhh entweder müsst ihr sehr mächtig sein oder er war einfach nur schwach


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

Ein bisschen von beidem, denke ich.Aber eher letzteres.


----------



## phipush1 (27. Mai 2010)

*zum Gnom*
"Wenn ihr wollt kann ich Euch behandeln."


----------



## Deck5 (27. Mai 2010)

ich schlafe vorerst eine runde um den schock *schnief* von dem tod meines bruders zu verkraften*murmelt * zumindest ein bisschen
*geht zum wirt bestellt ein zimmer und legt die erforderliche menge an geld auf den tresen geht dann nach oben*


----------



## Lethior (27. Mai 2010)

*Wendet sich dem Schamanen zu*
Ach ich bitte euch, ich habe schon viel schlimmeres als das...
*hustet laut und seufzt*
Nagut, es wird wohl besser sein.
*winkt der Elfe zu*
Gute Nacht, bis morgen!


----------



## phipush1 (27. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
*zieht eine kleine Flasche aus dem Beutel*
"Das hier ist meine kleine Wundermedizin.SIe hilft gegen so ziemlich alle Symptome.Allerdings heilt das die Krankheit meist nich."
*lächelt entschuldigend*
"Ich bin momentan noch zu müde um Euch richtig zu behandeln..."


----------



## Deck5 (27. Mai 2010)

*der greif läuft nach draußen um sich auch schlafen zu legen*


----------



## Lethior (27. Mai 2010)

*lächelt verständnisvoll*
Kein Problem, aber vielen Dank für den Trank.
*nimmt die Flasche an sich, trinkt einen Schluck und verzieht das Gesicht*
Aber bei dem Geschmack hoffe ich doch, dass ihr schnell wieder fit seid, damit ich das Zeug nicht länger ertragen muss.


----------



## Soladra (27. Mai 2010)

*lächelt bei der Bemerkung des Gnoms*
Typisch Gnome...
*trinkt noch etwas von seinem Saft, leht sich zurück und scheint in Gedanken versunken*


----------



## Lethior (28. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Was soll das heißen "typisch Gnom"?
*nimmt noch einen Schluck von dem Trank und verzieht wieder das Gesicht*


----------



## Soladra (28. Mai 2010)

*schmunzelt*
Nichts nichts...


----------



## Deck5 (28. Mai 2010)

*kommt wieder nach unten während sie ausgiebig gähnt *
*gähhhhhhh*
hallo wart ihr die ganze nacht über wach wie schafft ihr das bloß
*ein bote kommt herrein*
ein brief für ohfeliaa von shaw
*nimmt den brief und schickt den boten weg während sie den brief überfliegt*
mhh ....
kennt hier jemand eine francesca ??


----------



## Soladra (28. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Ich kenne eine. Warum?
*klingt leicht misstrauisch*


----------



## Deck5 (28. Mai 2010)

mhh ... magst du sie oder hasst du sie??
hier steht das sie einem scharlachroten paladin die seele genommen hat und das ich sie jetzt töten soll ich kann versuchen nein zu sagen allerdings klappt das nicht immer


----------



## Soladra (28. Mai 2010)

*blickt die Elfe feindselig an*
Versuche, sie auch nur aufzuspüren und du stehst in Flammen.
*Hebt um seine Drohung zu unterstreichen die Hand und beschwört durch ein paar gemurrmelte Worte eine weißblaue Flamme*


----------



## Lethior (28. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt heftig den Kopf*
Habt ihr auch noch irgendetwas besseres zu tun, als jedem der hier im Gasthaus ist einen Feuerball an den Kopf zu werfen? Von einem Hochelfen würde ich wirklich mehr Weisheit verlangen. Man muss nicht alles mit Magie oder Gewalt lösen.
*blickt die Elfe freundlich an*
Könnt ihr denn wirklich garnichts mehr an dem Auftrag ändern?


----------



## Soladra (28. Mai 2010)

*wirft dem Gnom einen Seitenblick zu*
Ich benehme mich nur selten so, aber es gibt zwei Themen bei denen ich keinen Spaß verstehe: Magie und Freunde.


----------



## Lethior (28. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf und seufzt. Dann kramt er noch ein wenig in seiner Tasche und bastelt weiter an seiner Erfindung*


----------



## Deck5 (28. Mai 2010)

*überlegt*
mhh es gäbe jetzt 2 möglich keiten für mich entweder ich akzeptiere denn auftrag nicht oder ich töte gleich 2 lebewesen naja aber ich hab nicht sonderlich lust dazu gleich 2 lebewesen zu töten also *pfeift einmal schrill worauf ein tiger kommt*
*ohfelia schreibt schnell einen brief und bindet ihn an den tiger legt dann ihre hand auf den tiger welche anfängt gras grün zu leuchten*
so fertig shaw wird mir bald einen neuen auftrag schicken aber eure freundin ist noch nicht in sicher heit shaw wird bestimmt andere auf sie ansetzen zwar nich so gut wie ich aber auch recht stark und meistenstarnen wir uns dann auch noch um denn überraschungs efekkt auf unserer seite zu haben du solltest deine freundin dringends warnen aber für ungefähr 3-4 tage ist sie noch in sicherheit


----------



## Soladra (28. Mai 2010)

*lässt die Flamme wieder verschwuinden*
Danke. Verzeiht, das ich so reagiert habe, aber ich beschütze meine Freunde nunmal.
*lehnt sich zurück und schließt kurz die Augen. Durch seine Robe sieht man ein leichtes Purpurnes Leuchten*
*schlägt die Augen wieder auf*
So, damit wäre das erledigt...
*bemerkt das Leuchten, das langsam schwächer wird, und murmelt einen eher unelfenhaften Fluch*


----------



## Deck5 (28. Mai 2010)

*lacht*
ahh nette art zu komunizieren
aber ich denke eher das man das nicht sehen sollte 
... mhhh ich frage mich ob ihr nicht doch ein richtiger gegner gewesen wärt 
die anderen aufträge ..*durch die tür stürmt ein vermumter man und ohfeliaa weicht aus als ob sie es geahnt hätte zückt ihren dolch rennt nach oben springt von oben auf den mann hinunter und tötet ihn mit einem gezielten herzstich*
na toll ich habe gerade meine arbeit verloren*schlppt die leiche nach draußen kommt wieder rein zückt ein fläschchen und gießt den inhalt über die blutbefleckten stellen worauf das blut verschwindet*
danke herr hochelf *spuckt die worte aus*
na toll jetzt muss ich wieder ich eisenschmiede arbeiten na egal


----------



## Lethior (28. Mai 2010)

*wütend*
Hat hier auch jemand noch etwas besseres zu tun als mordend durch das Land zu ziehen? Man muss hier ja mehr Angst haben umgebracht zu werden als in einer Festung voller hungriger Oger!
*schlägt wütend auf den Tisch, worauf ein Funke von seinem Apparat springt und in seinem Bart einen kleinen schwarzen Fleck hinterlässt. Statt sich darüber zu ärgern huscht ein Lächeln über sein Gesicht und er arbeitet noch eifriger an der Erfindung*


----------



## Deck5 (28. Mai 2010)

es tut mir leit aber er hätte mich getötet 
*setzt sich wieder hin*es tut mir aufrichtig leid


----------



## Lethior (28. Mai 2010)

*Blickt nicht von seiner Erfindung auf als er mit der Elfe spricht*
Ist schon gut. Kann passieren. Man muss sich...
*hustet und trinkt daraufhin noch einen Schluck von der Kräutertrank*
*Baut weiterhin mit einem Elan, den man seinem Altern nicht zutrauen würde, an dem Gerät weiter*


----------



## Deck5 (28. Mai 2010)

kann ich euch bei dem gerät helfen??


----------



## Lethior (28. Mai 2010)

*grinst bei den Worten*
Nein, danke, ich glaube nicht, dass ihr eine große Hilfe wärt. Nicht etwa weil ihr nicht das ausreichende Fachwissen besitzt, sondern viel eher, weil ich eine bessere Bindung zu ihm aufbaue.
*klopft sanft auf den ziemlich unförmigen Kasten, an dem sich alle Möglichen Dinge drehen oder bewegen und bekommt sofort einen Stromschlag*


----------



## Deck5 (28. Mai 2010)

*kann sich ein kichern nicht verknieifen *
sowas nett ihr also*kicher* eine gute bindung*kicher... lacht*


----------



## Lethior (28. Mai 2010)

*Stimmt in das Lachen ein*
Das wird schon noch.
*hustet wieder und langt nach der Flasche und wirft dabei das Gerät vom Tisch. Als es Richtung Boden fällt, hällt er scheinbar instinktiv seine Hände zum Schutz über den Kopf. Als das Gerät nur einen glockenhellen Ton von sich gibt, als es auf dem Boden aufschlägt, scheint ihn zu verwundern und als er es aufhebt sieht er die ganze Apperatur etwas misstrauisch an und murmelt mehr zu sich selbst*
Irgendwas kann da doch nicht stimmen...
*Beginnt mit einem Schulterzucken ein paar Streben zu lösen, ein paar andere Dinge anzubauen und scheinbar willkürlich Sprengpulver aus einem Lederschlauch an seinem Gürtel in die Erfindung zu füllen*


----------



## Deck5 (28. Mai 2010)

*gähnt *
mhh ich gehe nach oben und schlafe erstmal ein bisschen bis morgen*geht die treppe rauf*


----------



## Lethior (28. Mai 2010)

Gute Nacht!


----------



## Deck5 (29. Mai 2010)

*kommt runter und bestellt sich ein bier*
*setzt sich zu dem gnomm*
mhh ziemlich langweilig oder ?? möchtest du karten spielen?


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen, meine Dame.


----------



## phipush1 (29. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
"Ihr habt Euch aber schnell gefasst."


----------



## Deck5 (29. Mai 2010)

Wenn meint ihr ??
*nimmt das bestellte bier an gibt dem wirt 1 goldstück und winkt ab*
*trinkt einen schluck bier*
... bah! wie kann man sowas nur trinken 
*geht nach drausen und schütet das bier weg*
ich werde nie wieder bier probieren bitte ein mal trichterwindtau


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

*wispert dem Dreanei zu*
Sie verdrängt es...es wird eine Weile dauern, bis sie drüber wegkommt.


----------



## Deck5 (29. Mai 2010)

mhh möchte hier keiner karten spielen ??
ich habe das mit dem verdrängen wohl gehört 
*nimmt einen edelstein aus ihrem rucksack  schaut sich die vorlage an und schleift ihn ganz genau nach der vorlage wobei auffällt das die edelsteine ganauso aussehen wie die von dennis wird dann aber plötzlich nach denklich* mhh   ich gleube ich habe einen neuen job
ich bin ein paar tage weg *geht nach draußen und fliegt weg *
...
...
..
.
*die tür geht auf und dennis kommt rein an der rechten schulter einen dicken verband*
oh hallo seid ihr immer noch hier habt ihr zu fällig meine schwester gesehen??

*setzt sich an einen Tisch*
occ ich kann mich noch nicht richtig entscheiden welchen charakter ich nehmen soll*


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

*lacht*
Sie an, der erstochene Bruder erwacht wieder zum Leben und sucht seine Schwester, die gerade zur Tür raus ist!


----------



## Deck5 (29. Mai 2010)

hmm wieso erstochen ach so das ne der defias hat mich an der falschen schulter erwischt und er hatte anscheinen KO giftb auf seinene dolchen sonst wär mir nicht sofort schwarz um die augen geworden ein prister konnte mich zusammen flicken mhh ich denke mal sie hat meine edelstein tasche mit vieleicht klappn es ja *murmelt ein paar worte * so hoffentlich klappt das wirklich falls nicht mhh naja eine frage wie lange wollte sie denn weg??


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

Ein paar Tage
*schmunzelt*
Ein paar der Edelsteine sin von magischer Natur, stimmts?


----------



## phipush1 (29. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
"Verwirrend."


----------



## Deck5 (29. Mai 2010)

ganz genau ein freund von mir hat auf ein paar edelsteine eine verzauberung gelegt die es ermöglicht sich mit gedanken aus zu tauschen  einen der steine habe ich in meinem schwert der andere war eigentlich für meine frau gedacht als ring aber so gehts auch


*occ ich hoffe es ist noch alles im rp bereich wenn das nicht mehr so ist bitte sagen occ off


----------



## Deck5 (29. Mai 2010)

mhh ich reit nach beute bucht meine schwesterhhat gesagt das sie jetzt dort hinfliegt

*geht zur tür raus man hört noch ein pferd wiehern*


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

*schmunzelt*
Die MAnschen sind schon ein seltsames Volk. Was meinst du, Megisto?


----------



## phipush1 (29. Mai 2010)

*lacht leise*
"Allerdings..."


----------



## Lethior (29. Mai 2010)

*beginnt ein Melodie zu summen während er an dem Gerät weiterschraubt. Ein Husten stört ihn bei der Arbeit und als er wieder zu dem Kräutertrank greift, bemerkt er, dass dieser inzwischen leer ist*
Seit ihr sicher, dass ihr mir den richtigen Trank gegeben habt? Das Husten ist zwar schwächer geworden, aber geheilt würde ich das nicht nennen.
*Als wolle er die Worte unterstreichen hustet er ein weiteres Mal*


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

*schüttelt lachend den Kopf*
Aber Gnome kann keiner toppen. Du glaubst doch wohl nich ernst haft, dass du einfach eine Kräutermischung runterkippst und du bist gesund, oder?


----------



## phipush1 (29. Mai 2010)

*lacht laut*
"Ich sagte doch, der Trank hilft gegen die Symptome.
Ich würde dich ja richtig behandeln, allerdings bin ich noch geschwächt von einer Beschwörung."


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

*schüttelnd lachend den Kopf, hält dann inne, als sich ein dunkler Blutfleck auf seiner Robe bildet*
Oh uh...Verdammt.
Ich bin schnell oben, den Verband wechseln.
*geht die Treppe hoch*


----------



## Soladra (29. Mai 2010)

*kommt wieder mit markellos sauberer Robe wieder nach unten*
So, das wärs dann.
*wendet sich an Megisto*
Sagt Megisto... Ich möchte euch ja nicht kränken, aber in fast alle Büchern steht, dass euer Volk streng genommen immer noch Dämonen sein müsste, da ihr zwar durch die Naaru wueder bekehrt wurdet, aber sonst keine Veränderung durchmachtet. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Deck5 (30. Mai 2010)

occ ich habe mich jetzt entgültig für einen char entschieden (hoffe ich) occ off


*die Nachtelfe kommt wieder herein diesmal allerdings ohne die arm platten jetzt sieht man dort auch nur leder sie setzt sich sofort hin guckt kurz unaufällig auf ihre rechte hand krammt im rucksack holt edelsteine und rezepte für das schleifen von diesen eraus und fägt an ein paar sehr schöne edelsteine zu schleifen man sieht auch das sie anstatt 2 dolchen nun zwei gleven waffen an dem huftgelenk festgemacht sind (solche die immer die wachen der nachtelfen tragen)*#
Hallo allerseits


----------



## Soladra (30. Mai 2010)

*muss beim Anblick der Elfe lachen*
Und wie geht es deinem wertem Herr Bruder? Ihr solltet acht geben, nicht dass er sich noch aus dem Grabe erhebt!
*beruhigt sich wieder*
Menchen und Gnome, sie bringen mich immer wieder zum lachen...


----------



## phipush1 (30. Mai 2010)

*schaut den Elf an*
"Verwunderlich das es in dieser Welt schon Bücher über mein Volk gibt....
Nein, wir sind und waren nie Dämonen.Das ehemalige Volk der Eredar hat sich geteilt in
die Draenei und die Ma'nari.


----------



## Deck5 (30. Mai 2010)

*schleift weiter ohne dem hochelf auch nur beachtung zu schenken*
mhh sollte es diese bücher wirklich geben dann sollten diese aber schnell zerstört werden eine falsche meinung wegen eines buches gegenüber einem ganzen volk ist dann bei dem ersten zusammen treffen eventuell nicht soo gut


----------



## Soladra (30. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Ma'nari? Ist das der Begriff eueres Volkes für die dämonischen Zauberer der Legion?


----------



## phipush1 (30. Mai 2010)

"Ja, für die ehemaligen Eredar, die jetzt Dämonen sind"


----------



## Deck5 (30. Mai 2010)

*macht einen falschen schliff da sie aufmerksam zugehört hat*
mhh .... ah mist ...*kramt in ihrem rucksack rum und holt einen winzigen lederfetzen raus welchen sie and der stelle befestigt wo zuviel geschliffen wurde und setzt diesen darufhin sofort auf ihren handschuh ein wo der edelstein aufeinmal  zu glühen beginnt und hört fast zeitgleich wieder auf *
so ich hoffe der hält*ziht ihren handschuh aus und beginnt damit rum zuwedeln * mhh sollte halten*zieht den handschuh sofort wieder an und holt einen weiteren edelstein aus dem rucksack *
jetzt sollte sowas nicht nochmal  passieren


----------



## Soladra (30. Mai 2010)

OOC/ Hey Deck wärste so lieb und würdest mal schreiben was du meinst weil ich bei deiner verkorksten Grammatik den Sinn nicht erfasst krig /ooc off

Interessant. Das muss ich mir merken.
*runzelt die Stirn, als unter seiner Robe wieder ein pupurnfarbenes Glühen aufleuchtet*


----------



## phipush1 (30. Mai 2010)

*schnippt kurz mit dem Finger*
"Entschuldigt mich, Freunde.Die Welt außerhalb dieser Taverne wartet auf mich, deshalb werde ich mich vorerst zurück ziehen.
Adieu!"
*verlässt mit diesen Worten das Gasthaus*


----------



## Soladra (30. Mai 2010)

Lebt wohl, Megisto.
*das Leuchten erlischt*


----------



## Gnomagia (30. Mai 2010)

/ooc

Hey Leute,ich hoffe es macht euch nichts aus wenn sich ein neuer Spieler zu euch gesellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Name: Loriniel,Behüterin des Waldes
Geschlecht: weiblich
Klasse: Druidin(Nachtelfe)
Aussehen:Loriniel hat grüne,etwa Schulterlaange Haare;sie trägt die Farben des Waldes und der Erde und stellt auf ihrem Kopf einen selbstgeflochtenen Haarreif aus Blättern und Ästen zur Schau von der eine sehr beruhigende Aura ausgeht.
Besonderheit: Sie reagiert sehr wütend auf jegliche Beleidigungen der Kreaturen des Waldes - egal ob diese scherzhaft oder ernst gemeint sind!Und oblgeich sie den Wald über alles liebt,zieht es sie gelegentlich doch in die Städte und Dörfer um dort den Kontakt zu anderen Lebewesen zu suchen.Sie redet selten über ihre persönlichen Beweggründe und ist eine überaus begabte Heilkundige.

/ooc off

*fast geräuschlos öffnet sich die Tür der Taverne und eine Nachtelfe tritt ein*

*halblaut* Ish'nu alah!

*setzt sich in eine Ecke und beobachtet die anderen Gäste*


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

*wirft der Druidin einen eher abschätzigen Blick zu, reißt sich aber zusammen und bleibt höflich*
Ishnu'ala, Druidin. Wie ist euer Name?


----------



## Gnomagia (31. Mai 2010)

*erwidert den Blick*

*zögernd,dann mit klarer,heller stimme*

Mein Name?Diese Nebensächlichkeit sei euch überlassen.Meinesgleichen nennt mich Loriniel,doch seid ihr niemand meines Volkes.Nennt mich,wie ihr es euch wünscht und wie es die Zunge eures Volkes am besten auszusprechen vermag.


----------



## Lethior (31. Mai 2010)

*winkt der Elfe frühlich zu*
Hallo! 
*runzelt die Stirn*
Loriniel? ihr habt doch nichts dagegen wenn ich euch Lori nenne, oder? Ich bin ein wenig vergesslich wenn es um Namen geht.


----------



## Gnomagia (31. Mai 2010)

*verwundert von wo die Stimme kommt,dann mit nach untem gleitendem Blick den Gnom erfassend*

*bejahend ihm zunick,und dann mit gelangweilter Stimme*

Wieso nicht?


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

*lacht leise*
Auch wenn ich einer der Hochgeborenen bin, Loriniel, bin ich trotzdem noch en Nachtelf. Delarios Sternensang mein Name.


----------



## Gnomagia (31. Mai 2010)

*blickt Delarios schief an,grinst kurz und schaut dann an die Decke*

Ja,das seid ihr.Ja.


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

Und damit vom selbem Volk von ihr, nicht wahr?
*schaut sich die Druidin noch einmal genauer an, sein Blick bleibt an dem Haarreif hängen*


----------



## Gnomagia (31. Mai 2010)

*schaut zurück*

Wie man es nimmt.

*dem Blick folgend des Hochgeborenen folgend,dann lächelnd*



/ooc 

Sorry,ich dachte echt,du hättest nen Menschen^^Tun wir also absofort so,als würde ich Hochgeborene...nunja...nicht besonders mögen*Horizont erweiter*

/ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (31. Mai 2010)

*erneut öffnet sich die Tür*
/ooc
Name: Undur
Volk: Draenei
Klasse: Priester(anachoret)
Aussehen: Dieser Draenei wirkt auf den ersten Blick sehr alt.Auch wenn seine blaue Haut ergraut,
so strahlt er noch immer ein Aura der Auttorität aus.Seien weiße Robe und der lange Krückstock 
unterstreichen zusätzlich das Alter.
/ooc off

*langsam tritt eine gebückte Gestalt herrein.Langsam geht sie auf den Thresen*
"Ein Zimmer bitte...Und ein Becher Wasser.*
*legt 3 Silbermünzen auf den Tisch*


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

*wendet sich dam Nuankömmling zu*
Seid gegrüßt, Dreanei. 
*wieder zur Druidin* 
Ihr haltet wohl nicht viel von uns Hochgeborenen, oder?


----------



## phipush1 (31. Mai 2010)

*schlürft sein Wsser*
"Licht auf allen Pfaden, Brüder und Schwestern."


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

Sagt Dreanei, wie heißt ihr?


----------



## phipush1 (31. Mai 2010)

"Meinen Namen würdet ihr nicht verstehen, Elf.
Die Völker dieser Welt nennen mich jedoch Undur."


----------



## Gnomagia (31. Mai 2010)

*nickt dem Draenei zu und wendet sich dann an den Hochgeborenen*

Ihr habt es erfasst...

Was macht ihr eigentlich hier?


----------



## phipush1 (31. Mai 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn, wobei viele kleine Fältchen sichtbar werden*


----------



## Deck5 (31. Mai 2010)

*wacht wieder auf neben ihr ein unfertiger edelstein *
mhh wo... ach ja ich habe ja einen edelstein geschliffen
*guckt sich um* oh hallo werte druiden und hallo an den herrn drennei
.. sagt druidin kennt ihr euch mit tieren aus??
falls ja da hätte ich eine frage an euch *pfeift kurz worauf der gepanzerte graif rein kommt der wirt schaut die nachtelfe an diese wirft allerdings 5 goldmünzen zu dem wirt worauf dieser nur noch zufrieden lächelt*grr ich hasse solche halsabschneider na egal könntet ihr mir verraten ob ich das hier richtig behandet habe *nimmt einen panzer platte vom greif worrauf hin ein verband zu sehen ist welcher auch von ohfelia abgemacht wird ..jetzt kann man eine narbe sehen*


----------



## Gnomagia (31. Mai 2010)

*dreht sich zum Greifen*

Nun,es scheint als sei diese Wunde schon ein wenig älter und verheilt.Die Narbe wird bleiben.
*streichelt den Greif,der aufgrund dieser Behandlung und der Krone des Waldes sehr zufrieden wirkt*


----------



## phipush1 (31. Mai 2010)

*lächelt entspannt*
"Ihr jungen Elfen...."


----------



## Deck5 (31. Mai 2010)

*nimmt einen neuen verband welcher blau ist und verbidet die stelle hackt die platte in ein paar andere platten sehr vorsichtig ein*
mhh ...*nimtm eine fast fertigen edelstein schleift ein bisschen und gibt ihn der druiden *hier ich denke grün ist eure lieblings farbe dies sollt ihr als belohnung haben
*bestellt sich ein paar eberrippchen und ein bisschen trichterwind tau beim wirt*
noch mals vielen dank*der greif kuschelt sich an die druidin geht dann aber wieder zu ohfeliaa und legt sich neben sie sowit es über haupt geht*


*occ es wäre nett wenn du die kontrolle über meinen greifen mir überlässt ich nehme es dir jetzt nicht übel oder gar ähnliches aber ich hätte auch geschreiben das der greif sich bedankt occ off*


----------



## Gnomagia (31. Mai 2010)

Kein Problem,dies ist meine wahre Freude



/ooc 

Ich habe ja keine Kontrolle übernommen sondern lediglich wiedergegeben,wie der Greif auf mich wirkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/ooc off


----------



## Deck5 (31. Mai 2010)

occ ups habe da was falsch verstande sorry occ off


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

*schaut die Druidin an*
Und wieso nicht?


----------



## Gnomagia (31. Mai 2010)

*guckt den Hochgeborenen verwundert an*

Nun,wollt ihr das wirklich wissen?Dann möchte ich euch gerne folgendes Fragen:wann seid ihr das letzte mal durch einen Wald gestreift,einfach weil ihr sehen wolltet wie es den Kreaturen dort geht?Von Menschen,Zwergen oder diesen blauen Tentakelwesen erwarte ich das gar nicht,von den winzigen Gnomen ganz zu schweigen.Aber ihr seid ein Elf,und eure Rasse,eure Blutlinie lebte lieber in prächtigen Städten und gab sich dem Reichtum hin,während wir die Wälder pflegten und das Gleichgewicht erhielten.Das ist meine Antwort seit jeher,beweist mir das Gegenteil!

*mustert den Hochgeborenen ernst*


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

*lächelt schmal*
Vor, lasst mich nicht lügen...
*denkt kurz nach*
...fünf Tagen. Zusammen mit Duranir, unserem Druiden.
*blickt die Druiden schelmisch an*
Ich mag Tiere. Hättet ihr Linorius gefagt,einen Bekannten von mir, wäre die Antwort vermutlich zwischen 1000 und 5000 Jahren ausgefallen.


----------



## Gnomagia (31. Mai 2010)

*schaut ihrem Gegenüber tief in die Augen*

Aus euren Augen spricht keine Lüge.

*beginnt zu lachen*

Ich freue mich sehr daüber das ihr Tiere mögt.

*ernst*

Doch seid ihr leider einer von weniger,besonders in diesen Tagen wiegen Gold und Ruhm mehr als das Gleichgewicht in der Natur,ich hörte von diesem Zwerg,Nesing meine ich,heißt er.Kennt ihr ihn?Ein gnadenloser Jäger.


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

Der, der sinnlos Tiere abschlachtet? Allerdings. Ich kenne selbst einige Waldläufer, die an und ab jagen, aber sie nehmen nie mehr als nötig.
 Für diesen Mann ist es zum Sport geworden, Lebewesen zu töten... Völlig unverständlich meinerseits.
*lächelt*
Anscheinend sind Druiden nicht so schlimm, wie bei uns erzählt wird.


----------



## phipush1 (31. Mai 2010)

*verzieht verärgert die Miene*
"Und warum glaubt ihr können Draenei die Natur nicht mögen?
Ihr scheint eine ziemlich junge Kaldorei zu sein, wenn ihr sowas denkt."


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

*lächelt*
Natürlich ist sie jung,sonst wäre sie mir sofort an die Kehle.


----------



## phipush1 (31. Mai 2010)

"Sie kennt wahrscheinlich nicht einen Draenei, meint aber schon alles über uns zu wissen..."


----------



## Gnomagia (31. Mai 2010)

*schielt den Draenei an*

Ich habe eurer Art selten gesehen.

*schaut weiter zum Hochgeborenen*

Glaubt mir,wären wir an einem anderen Ort gewesen,ich wäre euch an die Kehle gesprungen,doch dann wäre mir auch die Chance entgangen euch näher kennen zu lernen,was sich bisher als gar nicht so schlecht herausgestellt hat.Ich werde mir nun ein Zimmer und...



Ande'thoras ethil.

*huscht die Treppe hinauf*


----------



## phipush1 (31. Mai 2010)

*murmelt*
"Weiß aber das die Draenei keine Rücksicht auf die Natur nehemn...Pff."


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

*lacht*
Also ich weiß, dass Draenei die Natur wichtig ist...Sie teilen Auf der Liste der Artenschützenden Völker de 1. Platz mit Nachtelfen und Tauren.


----------



## phipush1 (31. Mai 2010)

*lacht laut*
"Wohl wahr.Außerdem habe ich schon genung Welten und deren Antur gesehen...
Da kann man gar nicht anders als sich um diese zu sorgen."


----------



## Lethior (31. Mai 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Natürlich gehts anders. Man kann sie einfach ignorieren. Wenn ihr das nächste Mal einen metallspendenden Baum findet könnt ihr mich wieder darauf ansprechen.


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

*Lacht schallend*
Es gibt in der Tat eine seltene Pfanzenart, die das Eisen in der Umgebung bindet, um bestimmte Stoffe herauszulösen. 
*scheint zu überlegen*
Ich glaube, das war um ein paar Ecken mit Schwazem Lotus verwannt und ist in etwa zehnmal so selten. Also viel Spaß beim Suchen. Steht im übrigen auch in dem Buch, dass ich dir geliehen habe.
*nickt ein*


/ooc Is hoffentlich ok wenn ich einfach mal eine Pflanze erfinde , wenn nicht änder ich den Post um /ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juni 2010)

*lächelt*
"In Draenor gab es eine Pflanze die magnetische Wirkung zeigte.
Wir haben sie hauptsächlich für unsere Waffen benutzt."


----------



## Lethior (2. Juni 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Aber das war doch nur so gesagt, echter Stahl ist mir wesentlich lieber als irgendwelche Pflanzen.
Das blöde Grünzeug brennt doch viel zu schnell, als ob man das für irgendwas verwenden könnte.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

*wacht wieder auf*
Hmmm...? 
*blinzelt *
Oh verzeiht, ich muss wohl eingeschlafen sein...Worüber spracht ihr?


----------



## Lethior (2. Juni 2010)

Ich sprach darüber, dass Pflanzen nichts taugen.
*schwenkt missmutig die leere Flasche vor den Augen Delarius*
Nicht mal für einen ordentlichen Trank und erst Recht nicht für eine Erfindung.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

Ihr könntet aus bestimmten Kräutern Kontaktgifte herstellen, so dass es reicht, dass ein Schuss eures Gewehrs den Gegner aiuch nur im mindesten streift, dass er auf der Stelle tot umfällt.
*lächelt gemein*
Oder ihr könntet es gefrieren und auf Feinde abschießen...Glasscherben der Phiole auf den Feind zuschnellen lassen...Das Gift zu kleinen Tropfen formen und diese auf die Gegner niederregnen lassen...
Ach ja, bei sowas werd ich glatt kreativ.


----------



## Lethior (2. Juni 2010)

Warum sollte ich auf einmal Gift benutzten? Wenn ich einen Gegner mit einem Feuerball streife ist er tot auch ohne vorher noch vergiftet zu werden.
*widmet sich wieder dem Kasten, der mittlerweile ein rythmisches Klackern ertönen lässt*


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

*lächelt süffisant*
Und was, wenn ihr mit einem Siegel belegt und eurer Waffe beraubt seid, werter Herr Gnom?


----------



## Lethior (2. Juni 2010)

Dann nehm ich die.
*zieht ein paar kleine Bomben aus einer Tasche*
Oder die.
*lockert von seinem Gürtel ein halbes Dutzend Dynamitstangen*
Oder den.
*nimmt einen bedrohlich tickenden Kasten aus seiner Robe*
Oder wenn wirklich alle Stricke reißen...
*zieht aus seinem Ärmel etwas, das wie ein kleines Gewehr aussieht*
Wobei ich damit lieber vorsichtig sein sollte.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

*lacht*
Natürlich, Gnome und ihre Erfindungen! Wie konnte ich das vergessen!
*bgeruhigt sich wieder*
Ich mag dein Volk. Ihr bringt mich immer wieder zum Lachen.
*deutet auf das Minigewehr*
Was ist das ?


----------



## Lethior (2. Juni 2010)

*sieht etwas misstrauig von der Erfindung zu dem Elfen. Spricht seltsam schnell als er ihm antwortet*
Nichts. Gar nichts. Es ist noch nicht fertig. Es ist kaputt. Genau, kaputt. Ich muss es reparieren. Aber nicht jetzt. Nicht hier. Es ist nichts.
*packt die Sachen hektisch wieder ein*


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

*muss schon wieder lachen*
Keine Sorge, ich werde dir deine Idee nicht klauen. Ich verstehe von solchen Gerätschaften nicht viel.


----------



## Lethior (2. Juni 2010)

*beäugt den Elfen immernoch misstrauig*
Ihr vielleicht nicht, aber Grizzlik! Dieser Goblin hat überall seine grünen Spitzohren!
*sieht mit weit aufgerissen durch der Taverne, bis ein starkes Husten ihn ablenkt*
Er hat überall seine Spitzel...
*beugt sich über das Gerät als er weiterbastelt und blickt immer wieder mit einem gehetzten Gesichtsausdruck durch das Gasthaus*


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juni 2010)

*wacht weider auf* .. warum schlafe ich so oft ein ?? *sieht die bomben*
mhh bomben sagt werter gnom könnt ihr auch rauchbomben herstellen ich brauche wieder ein bis zweihundert .. natürlich bezahl ich euch*holt ein großes säckchen prallgefüllt mit goldmünzen hervor und legt es auf den tisch * ich denke das sollte genug sein


----------



## Lethior (2. Juni 2010)

/ooc Die Sachen hab ich vor 2 Posts weggepackt /ooc off


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

*lacht wieder*
Mich deucht, ihr seid leicht paranoid...


----------



## Lethior (2. Juni 2010)

*Blickt den Elfen an, seine Augen huschen schnell durch das Gasthaus und bleiben keine zwei Momente an der selben Stelle*
Nicht paranoid, nur etwas vorsichtig. 
*Beugt sich mit weit aufgerissenen Augen zu dem Elf*
Wir sind hier im Gebiet der Grünhäute, da kann man nie wissen, wer dir eine Dynamitstange zwischen die Rippen steckt.
*wird durch ein Husten scheinbar aus seiner Verwirrung gerissen und blickt auf seine Erfindung. Als diese eine ruhige Melodie spielt, legt sich ein sanfter Gesichtsausdruck über sein Gesicht und er beobachtete die verschiedenen Zahnräder, die sich in alle möglichen Richtungen drehen. Die anderen im Gasthaus scheint er völlig zu vergessen*


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

*lacht*
Ich nehms zurück. Ihr seid sehr paranoid!
Ich befürchte nichts vor den Goblins. Die sind doch froh dass wir ihnen Geld für Dach und Brot geben.


----------



## Lethior (2. Juni 2010)

*sieht liebevoll auf die Maschine und scheint den Elf garnicht wahrzunehmen*
Jaja, die Goblins sind schon nett...
*fängt wieder an an dem Gerät zu arbeiten*


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

HALLO-HO!
Azeroth an Gnom, seid ihr auf Empfang??
*grinst*


----------



## Lethior (2. Juni 2010)

*Sieht den Elfen mit gerunzelter Stirn an*
Geht es euch gut?
Ihr benehmt euch sehr seltsam...


----------



## Soladra (3. Juni 2010)

*wird sofort wieder schlagartig ernst*
Ichh bin nihct seltsam. Ihr seid seltsam, wenn ihr eine Erfindung anseht, als wäre es euer geliebtes Haustier. 
*mehr zu sich selbst*
Ich bin nicht seltsam...


----------



## Lethior (3. Juni 2010)

*Blickt den Elfen zornig an*
Diese Erfindungen sind viel mehr wert als irgendein Haustier auf der ganzen Welt! Nur weil ihr das nicht verstehen könnt, weil euer Horizont dafür einfach zu klein ist, ist soetwas nicht seltsam! Wenn ihr alles was ihr für seltsam empfindet einfach ausblendet, werdet ihr...
*wird von einem Hustenanfall geschüttelt und statt mit seinem Wutanfall fortzufahren, beginnt er wieder an dem Gerät zu bauen*


----------



## Deck5 (3. Juni 2010)

*die elfe wird jetzt auch leicht säuerlich*....*schreit* verdammt könnt ihr nicht einen moment ohne streiten verbringen ich dreh hier noch durch *schlägt mit der faust auf den tisch welcher nachgibt und knackt*
mist*geht zum wirt legt einen kleinen goldsack hin* hier kaufen sie sich stabilere möbel............ *beruhgt sich wieder ein bisschen*


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

*immernoch leicht weggestreten*
Entschuldigung...


----------



## Deck5 (4. Juni 2010)

danke ... mhh herr gnom ich denke ihr seid ingineur habt ihr schon mal rauchbomben gebastelt?? falls ja dann kaufe ich hundert bei euch und um den preis müsst ihr euch keien sorgen machen ich zahle mehr als üblich


----------



## Lethior (4. Juni 2010)

Tut mir Leid, aber ich verkaufe meine Geräte nicht. Außerdem, was bringt es mir Rauchbomben zu bauen, nur für etwas Gold?
Wenn ich mich mein Leben lang nur an schon vorhandene Baupläne gehalten hätte, hätte ich nie etwas besonderes erfunden. Und ein Gnom der nichts besonderes erfindet, ist kein Gnom.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

*steht auf*
Es ist nun Zeit für mich aufzubrechen. Es war eine Ehre für mich, euch kennenzulernen.
*verneigt sich und geht hinaus*

/ooc 
ich schreib mal mit Franceska weiter. Sie hat die schwarze Robe an.
/ooc off

*betritt das Gasthaus , sieht sich um und flucht erstmal*
Warum muss dieser Draenei ausgerechnet jetzt abgehauen sein? VERDAMMT!
*Pfeffert einen kleinen Beutel auf einen freien Tisch und setzt auf den dazugehörigen Stuhl*
Dieser Megisto kann mich mal gerne haben!
*scheint erst jetzt die anderen zu bemerken*
Tag auch.


----------



## phipush1 (4. Juni 2010)

*winkt dem Elf nach*
"Adieu..."
*hört den Namen:  "Megisto"*
*runzelt die faltige Stirn*
"Ihr kennt Bruder Megisto?"


----------



## Lethior (4. Juni 2010)

*nickt eifrig mit dem Kopf*
Der ist erst vor kurzem gegangen.
*kratzt sich am Kopf*
Glaub ich zumindest.


----------



## phipush1 (4. Juni 2010)

*lächelt den Gnom freundlich an*
"Und wie gehts ihm so?Ich hab ihn lange nicht mehr gesehen..."


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

*sieht ziemlich wütend aus*
Ob ich ihn kenne? _Ob ich ihn kenne?!_ Er hat mich wegen einem dieser scharlachroten Spinner fast um die halbe Welt geschickt.
*bemerkt das Buch, das vor dem Gnom liegt*
*betrachtet kurz die Rune und runzelt dann die Stirn*
Das ist jetzt nicht wahr, oder?
*wendet sich zum Gnom*
Ihr habt dieses Buch nicht zufällig von einem Nachtelfen, oder?


----------



## Lethior (4. Juni 2010)

*blickt zu der Frau, dann zu dem Buch und wieder zurück zur Frau*
Das Buch? Nein, das habe ich gerade erst aus der Bibliothek der Seher ausgeliehen, aber danke, ihr erinnert mich daran es bald wieder zurückzubringen.
*Wendet sich dem Draenei zu*
Ich denke, es ging ihm gut, ich kann mich an kein Wort der Klage erinnern.
*schiebt das Buch unauffällig in seine Robe*


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

*versucht nocheinmal auf die Rune auf dem Buch zu spähen, lässt es dann aber*
Seltsam, ich hätte gedacht, dass das Buch Delarios gehört, er hat nämlich einen ähnlichen Wälzer vor seiner Abreise mitgenommen.


----------



## Lethior (4. Juni 2010)

*kratzt sich am Kopf und runzelt die faltige Stirn*
Delarios...Delarios....Wer...
*seine Gesichtszüge hellen sich auf*
Natürlich, der Hochelf!
*seine Miene verdüstert sich*
Dieser...dieser Elf hat sich über meine Erfindungen lustig gemacht.
*spuckt das Wort Elf aus, als hätte er lieber etwas gesagt, dass weniger freundlich gewesen wäre*
Unmöglich so ein Verhalten.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

WAS?
*sieht sehr wütend aus*
Ich reise hier um die halbe Welt, während hier ein Purpurtragender sitzt, der mich einfach hätte hin teleportieren können?!


----------



## Lethior (4. Juni 2010)

Jaja, so ist das Leben. Immer schwer, aber niemals gerecht.
*runzelt bei Betrachtng seiner Erfindung die Stirn*
Hier hat nicht zufällig jemand einen kryptanischen Kreislaufdestabilisator dabei, oder?


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Ehhmm...Ich hätte einen dabei, allerdings ist er klein und aus Teufelseisen.
*zieht aus ihrer Endlos-Tasche eine komplizierte Aneinanderreihung von Zahnrädern und Drähten*


----------



## Lethior (4. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt lachend den Kopf*
Menschen und ihre Ideen. ALs ob ich etwas mit so einem winzigen Kreislaufdestabilisator anfangen könnte.
*hält das Gerät hoch*
Seht ihr nicht den Abstand zwischen den Bolzen und dem Sprengpulverlager? Da bräuchte ich ja drei von der Größe um den zu füllen.
*Kramt nach kurzem Überlegen in seinen Taschen und eine steckt grell grün leuchtende Masse in das Loch*


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Was ist das denn für ein grüner Glibber.
*scheint kurz nachzudenken*
Glibber...ein lustiges Wort...
*kichert beinah hysterisch*


----------



## Lethior (4. Juni 2010)

*bemerkt ein wenig von der grünen Masse auf seinem Lederhandschuh und schüttelt diese hektisch von seinem Handschuh. Der Krümel fliegt knapp vor die Füße der Frau und brennt sich dort, einen widerwärtigen Gestank hinterlassend, ein Stück in eine Bodendiele*
*blickt nervös hin und her*
Nichts. Gar nichts.
*bastelt weiter an dem Gerät und vermeidet es tunlichst aufzusehen*


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

*lacht*
Demnach ein säurehaltiges Alchemiekat, das elektrische Reize leitet und unbelebten Stofffen nichts anhat? Nicht dumm...
*verzieht ob des Gestakes kurz die Miene, kichert aber kurz darauf*
Glibber...


----------



## Lethior (4. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Keine Ahnung ich habs irgendwo gefunden und für irgendwas kann man alles irgendwann gebrauchen.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Und damit experimentiert ihr rum?
*lacht*
Typisch für dein Volk.


----------



## Lethior (4. Juni 2010)

Was soll ich denn sonst damit machen?
*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Ich wollt es einem Händler in die Hand drücken, der hat nur den Kopf geschüttelt und gesagt, sowas will er nicht. Also hab ich es behalten.


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2010)

Und beim Schwarzmarkt in Dalaran hast du es vermutlich noch nie versucht? 
*grinst*
Da bekommst du alles los, von Leichenteilen bis Mordringen.


----------



## Deck5 (5. Juni 2010)

..... *guckt sich die menschin an* mhh *guckt auf den steckbrief welchen sie sofort auf den tisch von franscheska knallt*
ihr habt wahnsiniges glück euer freund hat euch vor dem tode bewart.. franscheska nehme ich an ..ach quatsch ihr müsst franscheska sein wenn ihr dem nächst sellensplitter herstellt dann bitte von tollwütigen tieren die nicht mehr heilbar sind *geht wider zu ihrem platz*


----------



## phipush1 (5. Juni 2010)

*Wut tritt in sein Gesicht*
"Seelensplitter?Ihr wisst schon das das eine grausame Anschuldigung ist,ja?"


----------



## Lethior (5. Juni 2010)

*scheint das ganze Spektakel um ihn herum garnicht wahr zu nehmen, während er ein fröhliches Lied pfeift und ein paar Bolzen an dem Gerät festdreht*


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

*lacht*
Dann hats ja doch was gutes, dass Delarios da war. Udn was das mit den Seelensplittern angeht...Tiere sind dafür nicht geeignet, ihre Seelen haben selbt im Angesicht des Todes nicht genug Kraft.
*blickt zu dem Draenei*
Da ihr anscheinend ein Freund von Megisto seid, nehme ich einfach mal an, dass ihr mich nicht tötet. Ich werde meinerseits jedenfalls keinen Zauber gegen euch weben.


/ooc man schreibt mich Franceska, nicht franscheska /ooc off


----------



## Deck5 (5. Juni 2010)

*geht zu dem drenei und legt ihm ihren auftrag unter die nase wo steht das  franceska wegen rauben einer selle beschuldigt wird*
ich hoffe das reicht als beweiß*bestellt sich ein bisschen trichterwindtau und geht wieder an ihren tisch*


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

/ooc ich bin angeschuldigt, einen Adligen getötet zu haben, von der Seele wissen nur Megisto, Lethior und Avion. Die Anderen habe ich aus bestimmten Quellen /ooc off

*zuckt mit den Schultern, als ginge es ledengtlich um eine zertretene Blume undbestellt sich beim Wirt ein paar Tundrabeeren und einen Mondbeerensaft*
Regt euch doch nicht auf, diese Schalachroten Spinner verdienen nix anderes. 
Was würdet ihr tun, wenn ich jeden und alles, was auch nur annährend kein Hexenmeister ist, niedermachen würde?


----------



## phipush1 (5. Juni 2010)

*stöhnt auf*
"Ich hatte gehofft nie wieder was mit sowas zu tun ahben zu müssen.
Naaru über mich dafür das ich Euch nicht töte."
*an die Nelfe gewandt*
"Es ist unhöflich Geheimnisse anderer Leute heraus zu posaunen."


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

*lächelt*
Wow. Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich selbst nicht erwartet, dass ihr mich am Leben lasst. Danke schön.
*kichert wieder verrückt*
Glibber..


----------



## phipush1 (5. Juni 2010)

*seufzt, immer noch im Reuegebet versunken*


----------



## Soladra (5. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Hier ist doch irgendwas komisch... Es riecht förmlich nach Magie. Und es ist weder meine noch eine fremde...
*sieht sich um*


----------



## Lethior (5. Juni 2010)

*schnupeprt in der Luft und zuckt dann mit den Schultern*
Also ich für meinen Teil kann nichts riechen.
*kratzt sich am Kopf*
Ob ich ein Gerät bauen könnte, das es möglich macht die arkanen Ströme zu erfassen und auszuwerten um...
*scheint sich in seinen Überlegungen zu verlieren als er plötzlich aufhört zu sprechen*


----------



## phipush1 (5. Juni 2010)

"Ein magisches artefakt vielleicht?"


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

Nein, eher eine Mentale Signatur... 
*schaut sich weiterhin suchend um*


----------



## phipush1 (6. Juni 2010)

"Wirkt doch einen Identifikationszauber, das sollte das Problem lösen."


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

*wirft dem Priester einen Blick zu*
Ich habe erst seit Kurzem Unterircht im Erspüren von Energien, diesen Zauber beherrsche ich noch nicht...leider.


----------



## Lethior (6. Juni 2010)

*sichtlich uninteressiert an dem Geschehen bestellt er sich noch etwas zu trinken und arbeitet an der Maschine weiter. Als er von einem Husten geschüttelt wird, sieht er mit ausdruckslosem Gesicht in das kaminfeuer und fährt mit der Hand über den Gewehrlauf*


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

*beemrkt die abwehende Miene des Gnomes*
Gehts dir gut, Gnom?


----------



## Lethior (6. Juni 2010)

*erwacht aus seiner Trance*
Was? Wer?...Achso, ja, natürlich geht es mir gut.
*seufzt*
Alles in Ordnung.


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn, zuckt dann mit den Schultern und setzt sich wieder auf ihren Stuhl*
Nun, dank der Elfe wissen ja jetzt alle, wit wem sie es bei mir zu tun haben. Ich allerdings sehe nur fremde Gesichter. Wenn ihr mir euren Namen verraten würdet, würden die Gespräche doch gleih viel angenehmer ablaufen...


----------



## Lethior (6. Juni 2010)

*lächelt Franceska an*
Seltsam, eine Hexenmeisterin zu sehen, die an einem angenehmen Gespräch interessiert ist. Sowas sieht man in letzter Zeit immer seltener.
*scheint sich bei einem Blick auf das Gerät wieder in Gedanken zu verlieren, erinnert sich dann aber an die Frage der Hexenmeisterin*
Ach ja und mein Name ist Metloy, schön euch kennen zu lernen.
*runzelt die Stirn*
Denke ich zumindest...


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

*lächelt den Meltoy warm an*
Es ist mir eine Freude, deine Bekanntschaft zu machen, Meltoy.


----------



## phipush1 (6. Juni 2010)

*lacht freundlich*
"Mir ist es auch eine Ehre.Sagt mal, woran bastelt ihr da?"


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2010)

*wendet sich dem Draenei zu*
Und wer seid ihr, Priester?


----------



## Lethior (6. Juni 2010)

*blickt von seiner Erfindung zu dem Draenei und runzelt die Stirn*
Woher soll ich das denn wissen? Wenn ich mich nur an irgendwelche Bauüläne halten würde, würde ich nie etwas interessantes bauen. 
*blickt den Draenei plötzlich sehr argwöhnisch an*
Euch hat doch wohl nicht etwa Krizzlik geschickt, oder etwa doch?
*schiebt das Gerät in seinen Ärmel um es vor neugierigen Blicken zu schützen*


----------



## phipush1 (6. Juni 2010)

+lächelt sanft*
"Ich kenne keinen Krizzlik.Ihr müsst ja auch nicht nach Bauplänen arbeiten,
aber einen groben Grundgedanken müsst ihr doch hben wenn ihr einen neuen Apparat baut, oder?"


----------



## Lethior (7. Juni 2010)

Wisst ihr, es ist mir ein wenig peinlich das zuzugeben, aber ich orientiere mich an den goblinischen Schreddern.
Natürlich wird meine Maschine wesentlich besser, weil es weiß ja jedes Kind, dass die gnomische Ingeniurskunst der der Goblins weit überlegen ist.
Erst kürzlich bin ich mit den groben Außengerüst fertig geworden.
*hält das Gerät, das inzwischen eine längliche Form, ähnlich dem Gewehrlauf aufweist vor sich*
Und hier seht ihr die Waffe. So eine riesen Säge ist viel zu plump und außerdem wäre sie auch viel zu groß für den Apperat.


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juni 2010)

*lächelt sanft*
"Sagt, ward ihr schonmal in der Exodar?Ich glaube das könnte es Euch gefallen..."


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

*blickt auf*
Ich war schon in der Exodar.
*hört auf zu lächeln*
Ihr hab immer noch nicht gesagt,wer ihr seid, Priester...


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juni 2010)

*betrachtet die Hexemeisterin kritisch*
"Mein Name ist Anachoret Undur.Und ihr seid?"


----------



## Deck5 (7. Juni 2010)

*lacht als sie das mit den gehemnissen hört *
jaja das kenn ich doch irgendwo her ... außerdem habe ich euch einen beweiß geliefertihr hättet ja nicht darauf bestehen müssen*wirft den steckbrief in das feuer des kamins*
*geht zur menschin und legt einen dunklen fast schwarzen violetten edelstein vor ihre nase*hier als entschuldigung ich wollte nicht umbedingt das ihr so blöd behandelt werdet ich kenne das als auftraghsmörderin hat man in den hauptstädten so oder so keinen guten ruf*murmelt * außer wenn man weiß wie man mit jemanden umzugehen hat*spricht wieder normal und geht wieder zurück* aber das ist ja auch egal und ich freue mich darüber das es noch mehr nette lebewesen gibt als nur die gierigen priester die wenn man viel bezahlt hat nett sind


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juni 2010)

"Gierige Priester?Ich wusste garnicht das die Mondpriesterinnen Gelf verlangen,
damit sie für einem bten..."


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

*lächelt*
Meinen Namen hat die Elfe doch schon laut genug hinausgebrüllt. Franceska. Und es freut mich, euch kennen zu lernen, Anachoret Undur.
*grinst, als ihr die Schurkin den Seelensplitter vor die Nase legt*
Wo ihr den herhabt, frage ich lieber mal nicht...
*lacht kalt, als sie die Worte des Priesters hört*
Nicht nur die Elfen, vorallem die Inquisitoren heimsen Geld ein. Wer tausend Gold bezahlt, dem werden alle Sünden vergeben. Was meintz ihr, wie der Kohle scheffeln?


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt sanft den Kopf*
"Seelensteine...Gibt den mal her."


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern und will den Seelenstein anscheined dem Priester geben, zögert allerdings*
Einen Momment bitte.
*schaut in den kleinen Beutel, den sie auf den Tisch gelegt hat, seufzt zufrieden und gibt den Stein an Undur weiter*
Ich wollte nur kurz kuken, ob es nicht der ist, wegen dem mich Megisto um die Welt geschickt hat...Ich kenne eingige Leute, die sowas sehr witzig finden würden.


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juni 2010)

*nimmt den Seelenstein in die Hand*
"Dafür das ich Euch nicht angegriffen habe darf ich mir was wünschen?"
*lächelt grimmig und fängt dann an zu beten*


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

Alles, aber nicht die Seele von dem Schalachroten Spinner. Megisto dreht mir den Kragen um!
*runzelt die Stirn , grinst aber dann*
Ich denke, es ist ein gewöhnlicher Seelensplitter. Die kann ich entbehren.


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juni 2010)

*blickt kurz auf*
"Dann sollen die Naaru diese Seele läutern..."
*der Seelenstein fängt an hell zu leuchten und zersplittert dann in winzig kleine Teilchen*
"Das wär erledigt..."


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Netter Zauber. Ich frage mich, ob man damit auch durch Seelensplitter gerufene Dämonen töten kann...Kann man?
*kichert böse*


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juni 2010)

*kichert*
"Mit dem heiligen Licht kann man jeden Dämonen braten.Wusstet ihr das nicht?"


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

*Lacht laut auf*
Ja sicher, dann röstet mir doch schell mal ein Stück Fleisch von Kil'jaeden...Oder gleich Sargeras am Spieß!
*lacht schallend und hält sich vor Lachen den Bauch*


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juni 2010)

*lacht mit*
"Wenn Velen auf Kil'Jaeden treffen würde..."


----------



## Deck5 (7. Juni 2010)

*guckt erstaunt* WAAAAAAAS i-i-i-ich habe euch gerade einen seelensplitter gegeben ich dachte das wäre ein edelstein!!!!
mhh gut ich denke nicht das edelsteine in den mägen von höllenorcs gefunden werden!


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

*kichert*
Jaja, seid Bloß froh dass das niemadn in Sturmwind bemerkt hat...


----------



## Deck5 (7. Juni 2010)

*lacht schllend* na ja selbst wenn *kichert*  ich denke nicht das die wachen hätten was gegen mich tuen können und wäre ein paladin da gewesen hätte der nach einem einzigen seiner licht zauber gewusst das ich nichts mit magie am hut habe *murmelt richtig leise* zumindest hätten sie das gedacht *spricht wieder normal * naja ich hätte zur not auch nach darnasus fliehen könen hätte der paladin den zauber falsch ausgesprochen


*occ nein ich bin keien dämonenjägerin mein charakter hatte lediglich einen unfall*


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

*lächelt verückt*
Sie hätten dich ja auch nur einen Kopf kürzer gemacht...
Wie sie es bei mir wollen. Aber so doof, wie die sind, könnten sie nichtmal Kohl vom salat unterscheiden.
*lacht*


----------



## Deck5 (7. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich hast du recht aber gegen normale wachen wäre ich so oder so klart gekommen ..moment mal arbeitest du nicht für die allianz wenn man das tut kann man sich in sturmwind doch eigentlich blicken lassen solange man nicht versucht varian wrynn zu ermorden oder ähnlich schlimmes!


----------



## Lethior (7. Juni 2010)

In Sturmwind stehen Nekromatie und Dämonologie immer noch unter Strafe. Und zwar unter der Todesstrafe.
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Ich weiß gar nicht was die Menschen immer gegen diese Magie haben. Solange sie für die Allianz eingesetzt wird, kann doch nicht weniger schief gehen als bei jeder anderen Magieform.


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

*lächelt matt*
Selbst wenn ich für Varian Knechten würde, ist da noch eine Kleigigkeit...Ich bin eine Hexenmeisterin. Wir werden ausnahmslos verbrannt.
*grinst*
Aber schiefgehen kann einiges Mehr...
*kichert böse in sich hinein*


----------



## Deck5 (7. Juni 2010)

.... mhh ich kann mich zwar nicht mehr beim si 7 blicken lassen aber ich kann vielleicht bewirken das dir deine strafe wegen dem adeligen in eine kleine geldbuße +duldungsgeld entlastet wird und du dich so in sturmwind wieder blicken lassen kannst ... man wird dich bestimmt nicht mit offenen armen entfangen aber dich töten wird man auch nicht ich hab egenug für die allianz insbesondere sturmwind gemacht das der könig varian wrynn mich wegen einer solchen sache für dich bürgen lässt und solange du dich dann gut benimmst heißt keinen tötest oder die seele entziehst oder schlimmeres wird  man dich bestimmt dulden wird


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

*lacht*
Bevor ich freuwillig nach Sturmwind geh, werd ich zur Nathrezim! Ich will da nicht hin, zu den Spießern und Lackaffen, die einander den Hintern vergolden!
Nichts gegen dicht, aber Sturmwind is nix für mich. Außerdem werde ich ganzbestimmt nicht darum betteln wie ein HUnd! Das ist unter meienr Würde!
*schaut die Elfe an*
Ich meine, was soll ich da? Ich habe dort keine Verwanten, keine Wohnung, keine Freunde, nichts. Zuhause im Versteck mag man mich. In STurmwind wird man mich ja doch irgendwann töten. 
Außerdem: Selbst wenn mir die Strafe wegen dem Andligen erlassen wird, würden sie mich trotz allem noch als Hexe auf den scheiterhaufen werfen.
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Nein nein, ich habe meinen Platz in der Welt gefunden. Trotzdem danke ich dir für deinen Großmut. 
*runzelt die Stirn*
Warum eigentlich das Angebot?


----------



## Deck5 (7. Juni 2010)

*lacht* muss man denn für alles eigennützige ziele haben*lacht noch lauter* naja gut du hast recht ich hatte neben bei einen auftrag für die krone bekommen und für diesen muss man einen hexenmeister abliefern die allianz braucht dringend gute hexenmeister für die schlachtfelder die horde setzt so viele davon ein die heiler der allianz sind tag und nahct beschäftigt diese flüche zu brechen und da hat sich irgendeiner gedacht ach hängen wir doch mal 1000 gold für denjenigen aus der einen fluchbrecher findet der immer funktioniert aber das ziel war mehr im hintergrund ich dachte du wolltest nicht nur bei deiner gilde akzeptiert werden sondern auch bei anderen und daher dachte ich auch gebe ich dir mal eine chance da ich selber weiß wie es ist wenn man verachtet wird *murmelt wieder sehr leise * und das nur weil man mal einen unfall hatte und man ausversehen durch einen vorher zuugefügten schnitt dämonen blut in die wunde bekommen hat ..* *erschrikt* habe ich das gerade etwa gesagt ??


----------



## Soladra (7. Juni 2010)

*lässt ihr lächeln lansgam verblassen*
Ich befürchte ja
*lächelt wieder*
Aber glaub mir, ich wäre die letzte, die deshalb Vorurteile hat. Ich teile mit Leuten das Haus die schlimmer sind. Viel schlimmer.
*klopft der Elfe freundschaftlich auf die Schulter*
Wer ein Problöem damit hat, hats auch mit mir. Glaub mir, Lacrimari sind schlimmer als das. Ich weiß wovon ich rede.
*grinst*


----------



## Deck5 (8. Juni 2010)

argh mist das wollte ich doch gedacht haben

occ was ist ein lacrimari?? occ off


----------



## Soladra (8. Juni 2010)

/ooc frag halt /ooc offf

*grinst*
Das kenn ich.


----------



## Deck5 (8. Juni 2010)

*schmunzelt* naja aber sag mal was ist ein lacrimari??


----------



## Soladra (8. Juni 2010)

Lacrimari ist die Mehrzahl.Eigentlcih heißt es Lacrimarum. Schwarze Magie höchsten Graden. Äuserst gefährlich...
*wirft einen Blick zu dem Draenei*
Mehr darüber sollte man nicht sagen.

/ooc ja ich weiß Lateinisch ist die Endung nicht korrekt, aber Lacrimarus hört sich scheiße an^^ /ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juni 2010)

*knirscht mit den Zähnen*
"Das rate ich Euch..."


----------



## Deck5 (8. Juni 2010)

*legt einen kartenstapel mit karten von allen hauptstädten der allainz auf den tisch * so wer möchte mit spielen??
was habt ihr priester nur weil ich dämonen blut durch einen unfall in mir habe heißt das lange noch nicht das ich böse bin*bestellt sich beim wirt einen becher mir frischem kristallklarem wasser *  und vertraut mir es müsste sehr sehr viel geschehen damit ich böse werde und damit meine ich nicht böse im moralischem sinne  sodern ein böse welches ein gefühl ist moralisch böse werde ich nie eher lasse ich mich von einem jungen wolf aus dem wald von elwynn töten außerdem ist böse eher eine frage der ansicht ihr meint wahrscheinlich das jemand böse ist wenn jemande lebewesen ohne grund tötet für manche andere ist daS IHR TÄGLICH BROT


----------



## Soladra (8. Juni 2010)

*grinst bei den Worten der Elfe*
Genau so ist es. Ich spiel gerne mit. Was spielen wir? Tagedieb?


----------



## Deck5 (8. Juni 2010)

besser nicht es sei denn ihr wollt verlieren ich bin so gut wie unschlagbar ich habe jeden spieler in jeder hauptstadt bereits besiegt wo bei diese auch noch geschummelt haben


----------



## Soladra (8. Juni 2010)

Dann Totenkopf? Oder Gänsegalgen?


----------



## Deck5 (8. Juni 2010)

ähm die beiden spiele kenn ich nicht aber bin gerne offen für neue kartenspiel


----------



## Soladra (8. Juni 2010)

*grinst* 
Nehmen wir Gänsegalgen, Totenkopf hat verschärft fünfundfünfzig Regeln, die Züge nicht mitgerechnet..
*zieht das Kartehdeck zu sich hin und untersucht, ob die Karten nivht vielleivht doch gezinkt sind. Sie scheint dabei ganz genau zu wissen, wo sie suchen muss*
Also, Bube ist Trumpf, und die Farben haben verschiedene Werte...
*erklärt die regeln*

/oooc nehm teinfach di von Skat /ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juni 2010)

*betrachtet die Elfe wie einen seltenen Käfer*
"Es ging um Magie, werte Kaldorei.Ich habe nicht ein Wort über Euch verloren."


----------



## Soladra (8. Juni 2010)

Und warum schaut ihr sie dann an, als wäre sie eine Purpurnschnecke?


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
"So betrachte ich die meisten die meinen alles über mich oder mein Volk zu wissen..."


----------



## Soladra (8. Juni 2010)

Meint sie das? Nein? Ich habe nicht gehört, wie sie sagte:"Ich weiß alles über euer Volk"
*lächelt*
Ich nehme an, selbst ihr wisst nich genau alles über euer Volk, oder?


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juni 2010)

*seufzt*
"Ich drücke mich immer so falsch aus, ich spreche noch nicht lange diese Sprache...
Ich bin der Meinung das es keine großen Geheimnisse über mein Volk gibt die ich nicht kenne."


----------



## Soladra (8. Juni 2010)

*lächelt* 
Na dann...


----------



## Deck5 (8. Juni 2010)

ich habe lediglich gesagt ds ich eure spieler in der exodar auch schon vernichtend geschlagen habe ich habe nicht gesagt das ich irgendetwas über euch weiß außer das ihr euch mit den naru gut versteht und außer dem seit ihr sicher das ich irgend ein fünkchen dämonen magie benutzen kann?? falls ihr das meint so sage ich euch ich kann rein gar nichts mit dämonen magie machen ich bin lediglich etwas stärker mehr nicht.... leider auch nicht weniger *legt ein mittelmäsiges blatt aus ihrer hand*

occ ich schreibe das ich hohe oder niedrige blätter leg da ich kein skat kann*


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juni 2010)

*lächelt zuckersüß*
"Draenei spielen keine Karten...wir haben andere Spiele.
Desweiteren hatte die nette Hexe da drüben von dunkler Magie gesprochen,
worauf ich mich bezogen habe."


----------



## Lethior (8. Juni 2010)

*lächelt den Draenei an*
Ich mache mir auch nichts aus Karten und Glücksspielen.
Was spielt ihr den gewöhnlich?


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juni 2010)

"Ich bevorzuge Runenspiele.Und ihr?"


----------



## Lethior (9. Juni 2010)

*legt beim nachdenken die Stirn in Falten*
Davon habe ich noch nichts gehört. Wie funktioniert das?
Ich bastle meist an meinen Geräten herum, ich baue schließlich nicht nur Waffen.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juni 2010)

*legt ein nicht minder besseres Blatt*
Bei uns Spielen alle Karten. Ob Draenei, Gnom, Troll oder Blutelf, allen wird es beigebracht.
*grinst*
Und außerdem müsstest du eine gute Hexenmeisterin abgeben. Das ist jetzt nicht orgendwie böse gemeint, aber es ist so.


----------



## phipush1 (9. Juni 2010)

"In einem Bund von Hexenmeistern Draenei?
Ich bitte Euch..."


----------



## Soladra (9. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Dracxina ist eine meiner besten Freundinnen,und sie ist eine Schamanin. Omera ebenfalls. Ein Bund von Hexenmeistern und Draenei? Oh ja, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...Ist Gaxar inzwischen drei Jahre mit Eelysia zusammen. Ein Hexenmeister und eine Draenei. Noch fragen?
*wird wieder ernst*
Bei uns gibt es keione Vorurteile. Würde ein Hexenmeister euch das Leben retten, in dem er seines opfert, würdet ihr auch anders denken, meint ihr nicht?
Euch liegt nicht nur das Juwelenschleifen, sondern auch die Magie im Blut. Wisst ihr eigentlich, wie viele begnadete Magier eures Volkes Krieger oder Paladine sind?


----------



## Deck5 (9. Juni 2010)

*der elfe verschlägt es die sprache*
ich hoffe einfach mal das du das jetzt nicht ernst meintest*murmelt * ich wäre viel zu neugierig*legt ein recht  gutes blatt bemerkt ihren fehler und kann so nur ein schlechtes blatt legen(occ sie hatte einen fehler in ihrem ersten blatt so das das blatt nicht gegolten hätte occ off)


----------



## Soladra (9. Juni 2010)

*grinst, während wie eine niedrige Karte draufpfeffert und sich den Stapel schnappt*
Doch, ich meine es Ernst. Er ist ein HExenmeister, sie eine Draenei Jägerin. Ein hübsches Paar, wirklich. Und im Kampf so gut wie unschlagbar.
*wirft den darnassischen König*
Ach, sieh an, Schwuchtelfurion... 
*brummelt leise*
So ein Idiot...


----------



## phipush1 (9. Juni 2010)

/ooc 
Draenei sind fanatischer in Sachen Licht wie die Scharlachroten.Kein Wunder, die saugen das ja mit der Tentakelmilch auf.
Deshalb ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich das Draenei mit Hexenmeistern paktieren...
/ooc off

*lächelt Franceska freundlich an*
"Genau meine Liebe."


----------



## Deck5 (9. Juni 2010)

*muss lachen als franceska den namen von furion falsch ausspricht * passt auf in ein paar monaten könnte furion wieder hell wach sein und beleidigungen mag er überhaupt nicht


----------



## Soladra (9. Juni 2010)

*lacht gehässig*
Ich nenne diese Schwuchtel wie ich will, ganz egal ob er schläft oder wach ist.
Schwuchtelfurion, Druidenschwuchtel oder Mitzekatze, ich habe genug Namen für diesen Feigling.

/ooc
Die Draenei wurden vom Waisenhaus Shattrats adoptiert, deshalb macht es ihnen nichts aus, schließlich sind sie damit aufgewachsen
/ooc off


----------



## Deck5 (9. Juni 2010)

nichts gegen dich oder deine gruppe oder wo auch immer du drin bist aber selbst deine ganze gruppe kann malfurion nicht besiegen
*spielt ein blatt was nur sehr schwer übertrumpft werden kann*


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juni 2010)

/ooc
Dann sind die aber noch nicht erwachsen und es wird wohl kaum ein Schamane bei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/ooc off
"Malfurion ist wahrschinlich einer der mächtigsten Humanoiden dieser Welt."


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Mit genug Wichteln kann man sehr wohl einen Eredar bezwingen... Davon abgesehen, dass er ein vedammter Spießer ist. Und wir wollen ihn nicht töten oder ähnliches. Wir wollen nur, dass wir in Ruhe gelassen werden.
*spielt eine schlechte Karte und schiebt der Elfe die Karten zu*
Sein Bruder ist zwar nicht so mächtig undvon mir aus ist er vollkommen verdorben und moralisch nicht unbedingt ein Vorbild, aber er bleibt sich treu und schläft nicht enfach, während seine Liebste wartet. 
*blinzelt*
Denke ich zumindest. Immerhin hat er sich nie der LEgion angeschlossen, sondern immer sein Ding gemacht.

/ooc ok, der Punkt geht an dich... dann sind sie halt  gerade in der Ausbildung und Gax und Ely verliebte Jugendliche /ooc off


----------



## Deck5 (10. Juni 2010)

*in der elfe steigt ein stark spürbare wut hoch* grrr ich sag dir eis beleidgst du jetzt noch einmal malfurion raste ich aus er war bei meinem unfall dabei und dank ihm kann ich mich überhaupt noch in darnassus blicken lassen ich sage dir machst du das noch einmal eledige ich den auftrag doch noch und illidian ist verdammt noch mal eine feind von allianz als auch horde und wenn du ihn mit malfurion vergleichst dann weißt du nicht was dieser im smaragd grünen traum macht

occ ich hoffe das ist halbwegs realistisch und nein mein charakter ist nicht in malfurion verliebt sie findet es lediglich sehr nett von iihm das er sie nicht sofort verstoßen hat da er bei dem unfall dabei war occ off


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

*grinst dreckig*
Ist da etwa jemand verliebt? Uiuiui...jetzt könnte ich wirklich gemein werden.
*kichert*
Ist ja gut, ich sag nichts mehr über den Druiden...Aber glaubt nicht, dass ich ich nicht wehren könne.
*mustert die Elfe*
Nun ja, wie es der Zufall will...
*beugt sich vor und flüstert der Elfe etwas ins Ohr*


----------



## Deck5 (10. Juni 2010)

*springt auf und und hält der menschin einen dolch an den hals 
ich weiß das tyrande und furion zueinander gehören und ich bin auch nicht verliebt!
*setzt sich wieder hin * occ dies passiert vor der frageocc off


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juni 2010)

/ooc
Tut mir Leid Deck5, aber was du grad gesagt hast ist absoluter Müll.
Bevor Teldrassil(und damit Darnassus) existierten, ist Malfurion bereits ins Koma gefallen.
Er kann dir also gar nicht geholfen haben...
Und tschuldigung das ich sooft ooc mach.
/ooc off
*steht auf*
"Beruhigt Euch, Kaldorei.
Sonst sehe ich mich gezwungen das Licht der Naaru 
an Eurem Dämonenblut auszutesten."


----------



## Deck5 (10. Juni 2010)

occ da elfen lange leben war diese elfe bei dem krieg und bei dem es ist aus wc 3 sicht erst 10 -15 jahre her sie hat dies während sie gegen dämonen von archimond gekämpft hat erlebt  außerdem wissen die nachtelfen das und für tyrande ist es ok da es für malfurion auch ok ist occ off
*lacht* da kennt ihr mich schlecht ich lassse mich ausschließlich von pristern heilenist zwar schmerzvoll aber tu nach dem schmerz verdammt gut ..aber gut *steckt den dolch weg 
occ das stimmt nicht die elfe hat glatt gelogen^^ occ off


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juni 2010)

*lächelt ungläubig*
"Wisst ihr was mit Hexenmeistern passiert die vom Licht getroffen werden?Nein?
Sie verbrennen innerlich.Und ihr wollt mir erzählen das ihr
bereitwillig Euren Körper verstümmeln lasst?Dazu auch noch Eure Seele, die ja schon
unter dem Dämonenblut leiden muss...."


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Kannst du bitte mal den Dolch von meinem Hals nehmen? Danke. Im übrigen war das nur ein Scherz.
*zieht den Kopf weg und setzt sich wieder hin, als wäre nichts gewesen*
Außerdem sterben bei einer Heilung nur die Schwächsten von uns.


----------



## Deck5 (10. Juni 2010)

*lacht* macht es doch dann sehen wir ja wer recht hat
*wendet sich an franceska * ich hasse solche scherze müsst ihr verstehen


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
"Ich soll Euch umbringen?Nicht sehr schlau..."


----------



## Lethior (10. Juni 2010)

*beobachtet das Spektakel nur kopfschüttelnd, ohne etwas dazu zu sagen. Er hält das Gerät an seinen Unterarm schraubt anschließend daran herum und vergleicht wieder die Größen*


----------



## Deck5 (10. Juni 2010)

*sieht zu dem gnom herrüber * macht ihr auch noch was anderes als herumzuschrauben??.... mhh* habe ich dem letzt bein nem toten gnom gefunden *krammt im rucksack herum und holt viele verschiedene aber sehr gut und sauber gebaute einzel teile heraus und legt sie auf dem tisch des gnoms

ok wenn ihr nicht wollt müsst ihr es nich werter herr drenai


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Nanana, sei nicht gleich so wagemutig...
*zieht ihren Dolch und zieht sich die Klinge über den Handrücken*
Fang mit kleinen Brötchen an. Wie sowas hier.
*legt mit der anderen Hand eine hohe Karte und legt die Blutene Hand ein Stück davon entfernt auf den Tisch. Der Schmerz lässt sie anscheinend völlig kalt*
Es gibt auch wege, ohne Licht zu heilen...allerdings beherrsche ich die nicht und kenne nur sehr wenige, die das können*


----------



## Deck5 (10. Juni 2010)

*lacht ihre hand fängt an grün zu leuchten und die wunde von franceska schließt sich sofort * tja gut wenn man ein paar heilzauber der druiden magie kann da ich licht zauber ohne mich selbst zu töten ja nicht wirken kann und du kennst eienn mehr der es kannocc sie hat da vor dem unfall gelernt occ off


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Früher Drudin gewesen, hmm? Kein Wunder verstehst du wegen Malfurion keinen Spaß.
*betrachtet ihen Dolch. das Blut scheint verschwungen, aber der schwarzviolette STein am Knauf funkelt und scheint leicht zu glüchen*
*lacht leise, aber sehr grausam*


/ooc Franceska bitte,ja? Und wenn du dich schon verschreibst, dann bitte richtig /ooc off


----------



## Lethior (10. Juni 2010)

*wirft einen Blick auf die Einzelteile vor sich und sieht sie an als hätte die Elfe ihm gerade einen halben Tierkadaver vor die Füße geworfen*
Nein, nein, danke, aber damit kann ich nichts anfangen.
*schiebt die Teile zurück*
Und ich muss gestehen, dass die Gespräche über Dämonenblut, das heilige Licht und Illidan und Malfurion mich recht wenig interessiern. Deshalb bastele ich.
*zuckt mit den Schultern*


----------



## Deck5 (10. Juni 2010)

*lacht* naja jetzt wohl kaum die druiden haben mich gewarnt ich solle noch einmal in ihren teil von darnssus gehen sie würden sofort angreifen
aber es stimmt ich war kriegerin druidin jägerin und bin schurkin ich wollte vor dem unfall eigentlich auch das priestertum ausprobieren elune sei gelobt das ich es nicht getan habe


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

/ooc was auch sonst^^ /ooc off

*kichert wegen der Reaktion des Gnomes*


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juni 2010)

*betrachtet die Elfe wieder wie einen seltenen Käfer*


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

Oh, deiser Blick Marke Purpurnschnecke.
*lacht, stecht den Dolch ein und blickt sich um*
WO ist denn..


----------



## Lethior (10. Juni 2010)

*blickt die Frau fragend an*
Was sucht ihr denn?


----------



## Soladra (10. Juni 2010)

*blicht sich weiter um*
Meine Ratte.


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juni 2010)

... BIN ICH ETWA EIN SELTENER KÄFER ODER EIN SELTENES JUWEHL ODER WARUM GUCKST DU MICH SO AN!!!*beruhigt sich wieder*
grr ich kann typen hassen dich mich anglotzen *bemerkt soladras sorge und holt ein stück darnasus blauschimmel aus dem rucksack und lockt die ratte an und nimmt sie vom boden und gibt sie franceska* sie hatte sich in dem loch da hinten versteckt*zeigt auf ein kaum erkennbares loch* 
occ oh sry das hatte ich schon ganz vergessen sry occ off


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

/ooc Franceska...immer noch-.- Und was meine Ratte tut, überlass bitte mir /ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juni 2010)

*lächelt zuckersüß*
"Werte Kaldorei, seid doch bitte etwas leiser ja?
Und ihr solltet mal eure Augen untersuchen lassen, das was ihr auf der Hand habt ist ein riesiger
Staubfussel, keine Ratte...."


----------



## Lethior (11. Juni 2010)

*sieht plötzlich den staubfussel mit blitzenden Augen an*
Ihr werdet den doch sicher nicht brauchen oder?
*schnappt sich ohne eine Antwort abzuwarten den Fussel, zieht ein Glasgefäss aus seiner Tasche und drückt den Fussel umständlich in ein Loch in der Phiole*
Endlich!
*summt eine fröhliche Melodie, während er ein Bronzerohr an der Phiole befestigt und mit ein paar Schrauben festdreht*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juni 2010)

*tgeschickt von der reaktion des gnomes* ok hier muss man darauf aufpassen wo man was hinlegt *lacht* mhh drenei du hast recht *spricht einen kurzen zauber* verdammte nebenwirkungen aber es ist ja notwendig *lächelt*


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

*kichert*
Es ist gemein, nicht böse sein zu dürfen... ach Mensch, das ist fies!
*pfeift mit den Zähnen und die Ratte kommt die Treppe runter, im MAul einen Lederbändel, der Anhänger schleift mit der Vorderseite auf dem Boden*
*nimmt der Ratte die Kette ab, anscheinende sehr darauf bedacht, dass niemand die Vorderseite des Anhängers sieht*
Danke meine Kleine.


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juni 2010)

.


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

/oooc du siehst den Anhänger nicht, nur die Rückseite, die ganz schlicht ist /ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juni 2010)

"Ein Anhänger?Ich habe gerade nur ein rundes Stück Holz gesehen."


----------



## Soladra (12. Juni 2010)

*lässt den Anhänger in der Tasche verschwinden*
Nun ja, jeder kann sich irren.
*gibt der Ratte ein Stückchen Rauchfleisch zum Knabbern*
*murmelt etwas anscheinend sehr kompexes vor sich hin und bindet der Ratte ein Stück Pergament um*
Auf, meine Kleine, bring das zu Delarios.
*die Ratte quiekt und wieselt davorn*
*grinst und trinkt ein paar Schlucke Saft*
Staubfussel können praktisch sein...


----------



## phipush1 (13. Juni 2010)

*verzieht das Gesicht*
"Lohnt es sich zu fragen...?"


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

Was denn?
*schaut ernsthaft verwirrt*


----------



## phipush1 (13. Juni 2010)

"Warum Staubfussel nützlich sind..."
/ooc
ich weiß, nicht sehr kreativ.aber irgendwie müssen wir das hier ja am laufen halten^^
/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

*lacht*
Na, sie überbringen zum Beispiel Nachrichten. Falken werden sofort abgeschossen, bei einer Ratte ist das nicht so einfach. Die Tiere sind verdammt schlau.
*hört auf zu lachen*

Ich meine, wer würde vermuten, eine Nachricht bei einer Ratte zu finden? Niemand, oder?


----------



## phipush1 (13. Juni 2010)

*nickt bedächtig*
"Wenn man aber die Ratte sieht...ich meine das Pergament ist ja nicht unsichtbar."


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

Selbst wennn jemand genau hinschaut.. Habt ihr jemals versucht, eine Ratte zu fangen? Die Viehcher sind verdammt schnell.
*grinst*
Vor Zaubern schützt das Halsband.


----------



## phipush1 (14. Juni 2010)

*lächelt geheimnissvoll*
"Das Wort Zauber ist immer so schrecklich breit gefächert, findest du nicht auch?"


----------



## Lethior (14. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt ungläubig den Kopf*
Ich glaube kaum, dass ihr einen Schutz vor jedem Zauber sprechen könnt. Alleine die Unterteilung der arkanen Magie, die heilige Magie, Schattenmagie und was es sonst noch alles gibt. Und wer weiß, wie viele andere Arten der magie es noch gibt, von denen wir noch nichts wissen?


----------



## Soladra (14. Juni 2010)

Ja gut, nicht gegen alle, aber gegen die bekanntesten der bewegungseinschrenken Zaubern.
*grinst*
Und gegen die anderen...Ihr ahnt nicht, wie viele Hofmagier Angst vor Ratten,Mäusen oder Spinnen haben, oder?


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juni 2010)

*nachdenklich*
"Und wenn ich jetzt einen Lichtblitz auf die Ratte niederfahren lasse?"


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

*lacht*
Auch wenn es meine Ratte ist, es ist immernoch eine Ratte. Das Halsband wäre ebenfalls nicht beschädigt, weil der Zauber nicht von mir Stammt. Das wäre viel zu Leicht zurückzuverfolgen!
*lächelt*
was mir schon os manchen mal das Leben gerettet hat.


----------



## Eboron (15. Juni 2010)

Ich versuche mich nun auch mal im RP, klingt sehr interessant =)

Name: Schlachtrufer Grekar
Rasse: Ork
Beruf: Gladiator / Krieger
Aussehen: dunkelgrüne Haut, schwarze Haare, dunkelbraune Augen, schwere, grau-schwarze Plattenrüstung und eine Grosse Kriegsaxt

/ occ off

*betritt grimmig das Gasthaus und schaut sich misstrauisch umher*

Throm'ka Allianzler!

*nimmt den schweren Helm ab und setzt sich an einen frein Tisch*

*ruft laut*
*Wirt, bring mir geröstetes Eberfleisch und Bier!*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

Halllo...
*scheint zu berlegen*
Ihr kommt mir bekannt vor, Ork. Habne wir uns schon einmal gesehen?


----------



## Eboron (15. Juni 2010)

*wirkt überrascht und genervt zugleich*
Wieso sollten wir? Nennt mir euren Name?!

Ich habe nur sehr wenige Freunde in der Allianz.

*leicht erzürnt*
Die meisten sind jedoch meine Feinde!

*nimmt gierig einen grossen Schluck Bier wobei die Hälfte über die Rüstung fliesst*


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juni 2010)

*betrachtet den Ork, sein Blick ist undeutbar*


----------



## Lethior (15. Juni 2010)

*Verzieht beim Anblick des Orcs das Gesicht, wendet sich aber schnell wieder mit einem gemurrmelten "Grünhäute" ab*


----------



## Eboron (15. Juni 2010)

*bemerkt die Ablehnung seiner Anwesenheit, rülpst und lacht laut*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

Mein Name, unter dem ich bekannt bin, ist Franceska, und ich meine, euch bereits irgendwo gesehen zu haben... 
Ich glaube auf einem Plakat oder dergleichen.


----------



## Eboron (15. Juni 2010)

Ich bin so frei und möchte mich vorstellen: Mein Name ist Schlachtrufer Grekar, Gladiator und einst ein berühmter Krieger!

Ich habe schon viele Kämpfe bestritten, unteranderem auch in der Gurubashi Arena.

*grinst*

Diese Woche finden dort Kämpfe statt, vielleicht habt ihr mich auf den Plakaten erkannt, die in der ganze Beutebucht hängen?

Euer Gesicht kommt mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt vor.

*schaut nochmals fragen in das Gesicht von Franceska*


----------



## Deck5 (15. Juni 2010)

*wacht auf als sie das gerülpse hört*
*leicht wütend *
habt ihr kein benehmen oder wollt ihr keins zeigen grünhaut??


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juni 2010)

*betrachtet verzückt die Kaldorei und starrt dann wieder den Ork an*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

*schaut sich um*
Hey, was sollen die feindseeligen Blicke? Die Horde kämpft genauso gegen Legion und Geisel wie die Allianz, also starrt einander nicht an wie ein rudel konkurrenzwütender Wichtel.
*grummelt verärgert vor sich hin, grinst aber gleich den Ork wieder an*
Das wirds wohl gewesen sein.


----------



## Eboron (15. Juni 2010)

*wendet sich sehr genervt an den Nachtelf*

Willst DU mir befehlen, wie ich mich zu verhalten habe? lächerlich!

*lacht so stark, das Speichel aus seinem Mund spritzt und rülpst gleich nochmals*

Franceska, du kannst mir gerne mal in der Arena zusehen, wenn du möchtest.

*zwinkert der Menschin zu*


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juni 2010)

*lacht kalt*
"Orks.Ihr definiert euch zu stark über Erfolg auf dem Schlachtfeld.
Ihr werdet schon noch sehen was ihr davon habt..."


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

Hey! Ich befürchte, ihr vergesst da ein paar Kleinigkeiten!
*blickt den Draenei ungehalten an*
Kammeradschaft wird bei Orks noch größer als ehre und Stärke geschrieben. Ein ORk war es, der die welt vor Sargeras rettete. Vielleicht ahbt ihr schon etwas von ihm geört, sein Name war Brox, lang Broxigar.
Hätten die Orks uns nicht bei der Schlacht auf ber Hyal beigestanden, hätte Malfurion niemals genügend Zeit gehabt, um Die Irwische zu rufen, die Archimond töteten.
Außerdem : Wie heißt es doch so schön? Graue Schale, goldner Kern. Bei den allermeisten Orks, die ich bisher näher kennengelernt habe, trifft das zu.
*lächelt*
Ich verstehe, warum ihr die Orjks hasst. Aber für ihre TAten auf Draenor können sie genauso wenig wie...wie...
*scheint nach einem gegeigneten Vergleich zu suchen*
...Wie Mäuse, dass sie in den Vorratskammern hausen.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juni 2010)

/ooc 
sola, das mit Brox kannst du gar nicht wissen-danke drachen der zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/ooc off
"Miserabler Vergleich.Die Orks haben sich den Dämonen nicht entgegengesetzt, nur ein einziger Clan konnte das.Und wurde
dafür verbannt.Sie mögen Muskeln haben, allerdings ist ihjr Geist schwach und anfällig für dunkle Mächte.
ein einziger Ork kann das nicht ändern..."


----------



## Deck5 (15. Juni 2010)

*beruhigt sich wieder *
tut mir leid ich habe gerade schlecht geschlafen ich entschuldige mich bei euch Grekar
*hofft das si die richtige tonart gewählt hat*
ach und drenei das was die gute soladra hier gesagt hat das stimmt ohne orks wäre unsere welt jetzt schon nindestens einmal von der legion überrant worden und ich kenne orks wenn auch nur ein paar die sehr viele muskeln haben und mindestens genauso viel wenn nicht sogar mehr an geistiger stärke .


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juni 2010)

"Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel...."


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

/ooc Franceska... zum vierten mal -.- Und ich hab gedacht, dass man das weiß. Tut mir leid. Soll ich es in Ogrim oder Thrall umändern? /ooc off

*grinst*
Und überlegt einmal...Wenn die Orks einen angeblich schwachen Geist haben,. waum nehmen sie die elementaren Mächte dann an? Warum gibt es so viele talentierte Hexenmeister in ihren Reihen? Wenn ihr meint, Dämonologie wäre ein Kinderspiel, so irrt ihr gewaltig.
Nur weil es zum Beispiel in dem Volk der Nachtelfen ein paar schwarze Schafe haat, heißt das nicht, dass sie alle machtgierige, arrogante,selbsteverliebte Egoisten sind, oder?


----------



## Eboron (15. Juni 2010)

Draenei, ihr kennt wahrlich nicht die Bruderlichkeit der Horde!

Franceska bringt es auf den Punkt, ohne unsere Unterstützung währe die Welt dem Niedergang geweiht gewesen!

Ich kenne die animalische Seite der Orks, wir kämpfen für unser Leben gern, das ist nunmal in der Natur der Orks.

*grinst breit*

Mit der Kriegstreiberei will ich jedoch nichts mehr am Hut haben.

Meine Bestimmung ist der Kampf als Gladiator!

*klopft mit einem rauen Lachen auf den Tisch*

Lok thar ogar!

*dreht sich zu Franceska*

Mädchen, du kennst die Orks ziemlich gut für dein Alter, wie kann das sein?
Nur wenige der Allianz wissen, das wir nicht nur Kämpfen und nach Ruhm streben?!


----------



## Eboron (15. Juni 2010)

Mit Zauberei und Dämonologie habe ich nichts zu tun!

*verzieht sein Gesicht zu einer ernsten Miene*

Trinkt noch ein Bier und ruht euch aus.

*Geht zum Wirt und gibt ihm ein paar Geldstücke*

Das reicht für ein Zimmer, ich verzieh mich für heute, gute Nacht Franceska.

*schaut nochmals misstrauisch zum Draenei*

/ooc

bin morgen wieder on
Den Krieg gegen die Brennende Legion haben wir doch gar nicht miterlebt oder ist der nochnich so lange her?

/ooc off


----------



## Lethior (15. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt nur den Kopf*
Kämpfen, nur der Ehre wegen...


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

Sie tun nicht nur der Ehre wegen kämpfen, hat er doch gesagt. 
*seufzt*
Warum muss es bloß so viele Vorurteile geben? 
*geht zum Wirt, unterhält sic leiose mit ihm, dieser schreibt etwas auf und nickt*
Ich bin dann mal ei bisschen auf meinem Zimmer, Bücher lesen sich nicht von selbst.


----------



## Lethior (15. Juni 2010)

Ob er jetzt nach Ehre strebt, nach Gold, einfach nur um seine Kampfeslust zu befriedigen oder was für Gründe er auch imer dafür hat, kämpfen hat für mich immer einen bitteren Nachgeschmack.


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

*lacht grausam*
Soll ich dir was sagen? Bei mir nicht.
*kichert*
Das ist bei uns Voraussetztung , wer zimperlich ist, rührt keine Seelensteine an.
*geht nach oben*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

*kommt mit einem dicken Folianten im Arm wieder nach unten, das die selbe Rune trägt wie Delarios Wälzer*
Ach ja, falls ihr mal so ein BBuch seht, lest besser nicht die letzten fünfzig bis hundert Seiten...Es sei denn, hier will einer Eredun lernen.
*grinst, schlägt das Buch auf und beginnt zu lesen, das Gesicht zu einer Grimasse der Konzentration verzerrt*


----------



## Lethior (15. Juni 2010)

*ein kurzes Lächeln zeigt sich auf seinem Gesicht*
Vielen Dank für die Warnung, aber ich glaube kaum, dass ich in den Besitz eines solchen Buches kommen werde. Und ein wenig Eredun beherrsche ich, jedenfalls eine Formel.
Die dämonischen zauber lassen sich nämlich nicht so leicht stoppen und ich beherrsche nunmal eine Gegenformel. Jedenfalls für die meisten Zauber.


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

*lacht*
Nicht für unbekannte und verbotene Zauber, oder?
*schüttelt den Kopf und liest weiter, wärend sie Spricht*
Ich merk schon, du wärst kein guter Hexer. Zu zimperlich.


----------



## Lethior (15. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Glaub mir, ich wollte auch garkein Hexer werden. Die Möglichkeit hat sich mir früher geboten, aber ich habe abgelehnt. Ich rede lieber mit den Leuten, als ihnen die Seele aus dem Körper zu reißen, nur weil sie nicht meiner Meinung sind.
*muss kurz grinsen*
Und auserdem ist es schwierig, Dämonen aus meiner Waffe zu schießen.
*hustet laut und sein Blick und seine Gesichtszüge werden völlig ausdruckslos*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2010)

*muss schalled lachen*
Ach, mit Wichteln müsste das schon gehen!
*wird schlagartig wieder ernst*
Aber es stimmt nicht, dass ich alles und jeden umbringe, der mir nicht passt. Ich habe zwar ein durchaus zweifelhaftes Hobby, aber so oder so, ich bin stolz auf das, was ich bin!


----------



## Lethior (15. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Ich werde euch nicht dafür verurteilen, was ihr seit und was ihr tut. Ich werde nicht entscheiden, ob ihr gut oder böse seit. So etwas steht mir nicht zu. Auserdem kenne ich viele Hexenmeister persönlich und sie sind genauso Gnome, wie jeder andere auch. Natürlich haben auch sie ihre Macken, aber wer hat das nicht? 
Ihr habt diesen Weg gewählt, wie viele andere vor euch und wen ihr der Meinung seit, dass es für euch der richtige Weg ist, dann ist das auch gut so.
*seufzt und blickt in das Kaminfeuer*


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*gähnt und schlurft langsam die Treppe runter*

Wirt, bring mir Brot und Milch!

*wendet sich zu Franceska und flüstert leise*

Da hat wohl wer das Bett nicht mehr gefunden

*grinst breit*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*kichert*
Ich bin nicht taub. 
*streicht das Haar zurück und offenbart leicht spitze Ohren*
Dank denen hier nicht. Außerdem habe ich kaum Probleme damit, die Nacht durchzumachen...Manche Rituale dauern außerordentlich lang.
*blättert witer und ein Brief fällt von ihr unbemerkt zwischen den Seiten hervor*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

*bemerkt die spitzen ohren der menschin und lacht dann *
naja komisch für einen menschen findet ihr nicht aber ich habe da so eine geringe ahnung als der unfall passierte bin ich dierekt zu tyrande und habe gefragt ob das irgendwie zu heilen sei sie sagte nein hatt eaber gesagt ds ich weiter hin in darnassus und den nachtelfen stätet bleiben darf solange ich will solange ich nichts verbotenes mache was ich bisher acuh nicht vorhabe oder hatte und dann hatt sie mir von einer elfe erzählt die wegen einer pristerin zu illidian als schüler gegeangen sei sie ist nicht zufällig eure mutter da ich denke das einen mensch hexenmeisterin mit spitzen ohren wohlkaum keine elfische mutter hat 

occ ich hoffe das sich das mit der lore der nachtelfen vereinbaren lässt das eine nachtelfe mit dämonenblut welches sie durch einen unfall abbekommen hat sich weiterhin bei den nachtelfen blicken lassen kann occ off


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*läuft an Franceska vorbei, lässt absichtlich den leeren Becher mit Milch fallen und hebt ihn gemeinsam mit dem fallengelassenen Brief wieder auf*

Haha für einen Menschen hörst du sehr gut!

*lacht laut und lässt den Brief unbemerkt verschwinden*

Wirt, bringt mir ein Bier und stell es an meinen Tisch, ich verschwinde kurz in meinem Zimmer

*läuft rasch die Treppe hoch und verschwindet für kurze Zeit*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Hmmm... War der Name der Elfe zufällig Soladra? Sie war zwar nicht meine Mutter, aber meine Anführerin.
*lächelt traurig*
Wollt ihr die Wahrheit wissen oder die Deckgeschichte?
Und naja... Das Gehör und außergewöhnliche Gewandheit, aber mehr habe ich nicht geerbt.


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*läuft die Treppe wieder runter und wendet sich zur Menschin*

Die Nachtelfin sagt, dass du eine Hexenmeisterin bist?

*schaut skeptisch*

Was machst du überhaupt in der abgelegenen Beutebucht?


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Ich warte auf einen Freund.
*lächelt den Ork an*


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*grinst*

Nun gut, dann kannst du mich sicher die nächsten Tage in die Arena begleiten und meine Kämpfe ansehen? Oder erwartest du deinen Freund noch heute?


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Nein, wenn, dann erst in den nächsten paar Tagen... Er hat viel zu tun.
*grinst*
Und wie schon gesagt, ichwerde mich nicht mit reinem zuschauen abspeisen lassen. Wenn ich mit jemanden Kämpfe, den ichmag, kämpfen wir nie auf Leben und tot. Entweder bis zum ersten Blut oder, was mir viel bessergefällt, fünf sichtbare Wunden.
Wir müssen uns ja nicht den Kopf einschlagen, oder?


----------



## Lethior (16. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt nur seufzend den Kopf*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

*lacht *
vergesst nicht ich bin eine elfe auch wir haben ein ziemlich gutes gehör,...ach und gib den brief doch bitte wieder franceska. Ich gleube ein brief liegt nicht grundlos in einem buch versteckt und ich habe gesagt das sie eine hexenmeisterin ist und ich habe ... naja ich glaube sage ich euch das wäre ich in einen kampf verwickelt*lacht noch lauter*


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

Wie du willst, ich freue mich dich als Zuschauer zu haben.

Falls du doch mitmachen wolltest, ist es leider zu spät, die Anmeldung hättest du früher abgeben müssen.
Ich denke aber nicht, dass du die Kämpfe überstehen würdest!

*lacht laut*

Wirt, bringt ihr ein Bier

*zeigt auf Franceska*

Du bist eine Hexerin? Du gehörst doch sicher zu einer Vereinigung oder dergleichen, erzähl mir mehr davon...


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*wendet sich wütend zur Elfe*

*Was erzählst du von einem Brief?! Sehe ich aus wie ein Dieb? Achte auf deine Worte wenn du deinen Kopf behalten wirst!*


----------



## Lethior (16. Juni 2010)

*wendet sich an den Ork*
Ihr müsst hier nicht so rumbrüllen, euch wird jeder hier im Gasthaus hören können.


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*beruhigt sich ein bisschen und schaut den Gnom an*

Ich bin nunmal schnell wütend bei solch einer Unterstellung!

*flüstert leise*

Allianzpack! tzz!


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Ja, zu den Varulven. Wir sind unparteiisch, wer uns anpisst, bekommt es gleiche Münze zurück. Allerdings sind wir nur eine Gilde der Vier, aus dem unsere Gemeinschaft besteht. Wir haben...hatten vier Anführer, an Leben sind mommentan noch 3, allerdings waren nur zwei richtig... Ach das verstehst du nicht.
*grinst*
Aber einen Kleinen Übungskampf wirst du mir wohl kaum verweiern, oder?
*kichert*
Selbst wenn er den Brief gefunden hat, wüsste er damit nichts anzufangen.


----------



## Lethior (16. Juni 2010)

*lächelt den Ork an*
Vielen Dank. Und ich bin vielleicht alt, aber ich bin nicht taub.
*blickt Franceska enttäuscht an, sagt jedoch nichts*


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

Varulven, hmm...

*überlegt kurz nach*

Die, also ihr habt doch ein Insigne oder Zeichen in blauer Farbe mit dem Abbild eines Ebers oder täusche ich mich?

Ein Übungskampf gegen mich?

*grinst über das ganze Gesicht*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*lächelt*
Du täuschst dich. Der dunkelrote heulende Wolfskopf vor dem schwarzen Mond auf dunkelrotem Grund.
*grinst*
Und ja, ein Übungskampf. Warum nicht?


----------



## phipush1 (16. Juni 2010)

"Ich hege keine Vorurteile, kleine Hexe.Ein bisschen Respekt vor dem Alter würde dir gut tun...
Ich durfte den Zerfall der Orks mit eigenen Augen mit ansehen."
*wendet sich jetzt dem Ork zu und lächelt ihn an*
"Was würde Thrall wohl sagen wenn ihr Euch mit einer Hexenmeisterin anfreundet?"


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Was würde Velen sagen, wenn er wüsste, dass ihr mir nicht an die Kehle geht?
*grinst noch breiter* 
Orks haben ebenfalls Hexenmeister in ihren Reihen.


----------



## phipush1 (16. Juni 2010)

"Die sich verstecken müssen, weil ihnen Thrall sonst den Kopf vom Hals trennt.
*rümpft die Nase*
"Und Velen kennt meine und Megistos Geschichte...Und vergesst nicht, ich greife
Euch nur nicht an, weil Megisto es auch nicht tat...."


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*blickt fragend zu Franceska*

Einen Wolf? Nein, ich verwechsle da wohl etwas, ich habe zu viele Wappen, Banner und Insignen gesehen, da kann ich mir nicht mehr alles merken.

*lacht laut*

Hast du einen passenden Platz für den Kampf?

*wendet sich zum Draenei und grinst dabei immer noch*

Einst bestand ein Packt zwischen der Horde und der Allianz. Ich habe viele Schlachten miterlebt und gemerkt, dass beide Völker für die selbe Freiheit kämpfen.
Die meisten Menschen sind jedoch zu arrogant, deshalb ist es schön eine nette Menschin zu treffen.

Thrall kann seine Probleme für sich behalten, jedoch bin ich selber vielen Hexern skeptisch gegenübergestellt


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*grinst den Draenei frech an*
Stimmt, die Landen bei uns.

*wendet sich dem Ork zu*
Leider nicht, aer ich bis sicher, das sich irgendwo was finden wird.


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

*grinst * mhh ein kampf da bin ich gerne dabei aber ich beobachte das das hier nicht aus der bahn gerrät *lacht* mhh was wird gewinne pure stärke oder magie?? ich tippe auf beweglichkeit also mich selbst *lacht noch lauter*........*die miene wird bitter ernst* Draenei ich warne euch solltet ihr diese hexenmeisterin angreifen, so seit ihr 2 sekunden später einen kopf kürzer und habt ein herz weniger und selbst wenn ihr mir schaden könnt, ich habe schon ein messer nahe meines herzens überlebt, also überlegt euch genau was ihr macht únd überlegt euch die Folgen.


----------



## Lethior (16. Juni 2010)

Ich habe nichts gegen euch, wirklich nicht. Ich werde euch mit dem selben Respekt behandeln, wie jede andere Person auch. 
*packt seine Geräte vom Tisch in seine Taschen*
Ich hoffe doch...
*wird von einem Husten geschüttelt und starrt mit leerem Blick durch das Gasthaus*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*betrachtet dieElfe überrascht*
Wow.
*grinst*
Und ich habe vermutlich ein Stück mehr für meine Sammlung...Außerdem werde ich im Kampf keine MAgie einsetzten. Klinge gegen Klinge, nur das ist fair.


----------



## phipush1 (16. Juni 2010)

*glotzt die Kaldorei an*
"Ihr droht mir?Hu, jetzt habe ich aber Angst!"
*knurrt kurz*
"Überlegt genau was ihr sagt.Ich werde sie nicht angreifen, aber Euch vielleicht schon.
Ihr seid kein Gegner, egal wie schnell oder geschickt ihr seid."


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*fixiert den Priester mit einem eiskaltem Blick*
Wagt es und ihr werdet sterben.


----------



## phipush1 (16. Juni 2010)

*kichert amüsiert*
"Wie mir alle mit dem Tod drohen..."


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

*lässt kurz ein messer aufblitzen * und ihr werdet euch wundern ds ihr danach spätestens 2 tage später von 10 bis 15 verdammt guter schurken überrannt werdet also ich hab hier wohl eindeutig die besseren karten 
*wendet sich zu franceska * nervt euch dieser priester auch so ?? oder ist der schon so geboren worden??


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*kneifft die Augen zusammen*
Es gibt weitaus schlimmeres als den Tod...Wir Varulven bedienen uns auch der verbotensten Sprüche. 
*grinst*
Er ist ein Priester, was erwartest du? So sind die meisten, und glaub mir,ich spreche auserfahrung.


----------



## Lethior (16. Juni 2010)

*springt mit hochrotem Kopf von seinem Stuhl auf*
Seid ihr noch bei Sinnen? Tragt doch eueren Kampf aus, aber lasst das Gasthaus stehen! 
*setzt sich wieder hin*
Und hört gefälligst auf euch hier gegenseitig Morddrohungen an den Kopf zu werfen!


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*fällt vom lauten lachen auf den Bode*

Ich gebe eine Runde aus, ein Hoch auf die zerstrittene Allianz!

*bekommt kaum noch Luft vom lachen*


----------



## phipush1 (16. Juni 2010)

"Ich beginne an Euren Verstand zu zweifeln Kaldorei....
Wisst ihr überhaupt was ihr sagt?
Ups, ich hab jetzt Dämonenblut.Mögt ihr mich trotzdem noch?
Aber klaro, es ist ja egal das du zwangsweise durch das Blut dämonisch wirst....
In meinen Aaugen seid ihr eine Wichtigtuerin, auf Euer Wort kann ich verzichten."


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*zeigt auf dem Priester und grinst  breit*
Er hat angefangten!
*lacht schallend*
Und ich lebe mit Leuten wie ihr unter einem Dach, naund?


----------



## phipush1 (16. Juni 2010)

"Die Nachtelfen hätten Euch umgebracht, meine Liebe...
Und Malfurion und Tyrande hätten es mit Freude selbst getan...."


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

Soll ich dafür sorgen, dass ihr beim Tournier machen könnt?

*schaukelt seinen Stuhl nach hinten, verliert das Gleichgewicht und kippt auf den Boden*

*lacht noch lauter*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Boar, jetzt hab ich aber total Angst!
*lacht noch lauter* 
*an den Ork*
Wenn du das einfädeln kannst, gerne!


----------



## Lethior (16. Juni 2010)

Ich werde jetzt zur Bank gehen und ich hoffe, ihr habt bis dahin eure Streitigkeiten geklärt.
*geht schwer auf sein Gewehr gestützt zur Tür, dreht sich nochmals um, um zu sehen ob er alle seine Geräte hat und verlässt das Gasthaus anschließend*


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*grinst den Gnom an*

Fallt nicht hin, alter Mann!


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

*wirft dem prister eine schriftrolle zu auf dem das zeichen von darnassus zu sehen ist * es ist zwar nur eine kopie aber ihr werdet verstehen!
he ich möchte auch mitmachen ich werde auch keine meiner gifte benutzen damit man wenigstens noch eine chance hat!


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*stellt seinen Stuhl wieder auf und setzt sich hin*

Wie ist dein Name, Elfe? Du bist sehr mutig gegen einen 8fachen Tourniergewinner anzutretten aber wenn du willst, kannst du auch beim Tournier mitmachen.

*grinst*


----------



## phipush1 (16. Juni 2010)

*studiert die Schriftrollee und nickt dann langsam*
"Achso, ihr seid mit dem Kopf auf einen stein gefallen und seid seit dem etwas wirr im Kopf."
*nickt erneut*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Ach komm, so ist das doch viel lustiger! Oder kleine Säurephiolen, Stolperschmiere auf den Boden, die Pfeiler hinaufklettern...Mit so Tricks wirds doch erst richtig lustig!


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

Mein name ist Ohfeliaa . Ach und solange ja keine köpfe rollen ahbe ich ja nichts zu befürchten *lacht* hätte ich sowieso nicht ach und priester schaut mal *lässt für eine sekunde eine kleine hellgrüne flmm aufblitzen . WAS HABT IHR GESAGT??


----------



## phipush1 (16. Juni 2010)

*lächelt die Nachtelfe freundlich an*
"Alles wird gut, meine Liebe.Ruht Euch doch ein bisschen aus..."


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

Alsom Ohfeliaa und Franceska, ich melde euch gleich beim Tournier an, der Gewinner erhält 100 Gold, der Einsatz zum mitkämpfen kostet euch aber 5 Gold.

*grinst*

Übrigens, im Kampf ist eigentlich fast alles erlaubt und Franceska, du warst also noch nie in der Gurubashi-Arena.

*lacht laut*

Da gibts es keine Säulen.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*fängt an, schallend zu lachen*
Anfänger!
*konzentiert sich*
_Matherebo!
*Ein _Feuerbll in dem selben Grün wie der von Ohfeliaa erscheint und schwebt ruhig auf ihrer Hand*
*kichert und lässt den Feuerball wieder verschwinden* 

/&ooc hmmm... ist wiederbeleben RP-isch?ehernicht, oder? /ooc off


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

*lacht genbauso laut wie franceska * ich bin nicht darauf fokusiert diese magir zu meistern und ich will es auch gar nicht des wegen ist es mir vollkommen egal 
was gifte sind erlaubt *zückt ihre beiden dolche kramt gifte aus ihrer tasche und scmiert die dolche damiet ein * hehe


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*verdehrt die Augen*
Ein Druide in den Reihen und deine Gifte wirken nichts. Säure? Nö. Und vor allem nicht das hier:
*zieht behutsam einen kleinen Onyx aus der Tasche*
Nett, was?


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

Achte einfach darauf, dein Gegner nicht zu töten...

*zwinkert Ohfeliaa mit einem fiesen grinsen zu*

...falls ihr überhaupt eine Chance dazu habt!
Es kämpfen viele bekannte Gladiatoren.

Es gibt auch die Kategorie, 2 gegen 2, falls ihr mit einem Freund kämpfen wollt.

*wendet sich zur Menschin*

Verbotene Zauber oder Gifte werden jedoch nicht toleriert und du kannst dafür disqualifiziert werden.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Und was ist mit Säure? Teer auf den Boden? Rauchbomben? Illusionskristalle? Schattenpendel?
*blickt hoffnungsvoll*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

*lacht * dieses gift habe ich selber hergestellt ein tropfen davon in deinem blut und du bist vor schmerzen gelähmt zu 100% nicht tödlich aber sehr schmerzhaft 2 tropfen und jeder ergibt sich freiwillig*lacht fies*... was *geht in die küche des wirtshaus hound kommt mit einem eimer wasser wieder raus worauf sie die dolche von dem gift befreit * toll ich muss mir balt neues herstellen es hat hier niemand zufällig einen frostlotus??


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

verdreht die Augen*
Langweilig.


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*lacht als Franceska ihn anblickt*

Ich werde es abklären.

Frostlotus aus Nordend? Sehr selten und teuer, ich führe so etwas nicht mit mir rum. Über die Nutzung von Gifte werde ich mich auch noch informieren.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Dabei ist Angstgift viel lustiger...Ein winziger Schitt und man läuft schreiend davon, ein weitere und man wird beinahe wahnsinnig. Nett zum foltern...Oh ja!
*lacht grausam* 
Wird aus den Blütenknospen der Alptraumranke gewonnen.


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

na toll schreibt eine kleine Schriftrolle zum glück haben wir auch agenten in nordend *lacht * zieht ein kleines abzeichen raus wo ein gelbes rh abgebildet ist und bidet diesess an den greifen der kurz zuvor reingekommen ist* los bring das zu fahrad


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

Bei meinem Kampfgebrüll rennst du schon ängstlich weg, dafür brauche ich keine Gifte

*kann sich vor lachen kaum halten*

Wirt, bring mir noch ein Bier und drei gebratene Hühnchen!


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Bei meinem Kampfschrei platzt dir höchstens das Trommelfell
*kichert*


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

Nicht wenn ich mir Kräuter in die Ohren stopfe

*grinst breit*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

*der greif der gerade erst losgeflogen ist ist schon wieder zurück und legt sich zu ohfeliaa* *nimmt die schriftrolle und das päkchen* mhh fahrad soll sich nicht beschweren ich habe das gift erfunden und nun sagt er ich soll sparsamer sein obwohl er immer ein ganzes fläschchen verbraucht tss *holt den frostlotus aus dem päkchen * wwwwwaaaaaaaaaaas der ist ja noch frisch na toll jetzt muss ich noch einen monat warten.. echt der kann es nicht sein lassen na warte fahrad du wirst dich morgen wundern wenn du aufstehst *lacht fies fast schon diabolisch*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Dann hörst du allerdings nahende Schleicher nicht oder das Knistern eines Feuerballs.


----------



## phipush1 (16. Juni 2010)

*summt leise vor sich hin*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Gib den Frostlotus her , ich weiß, wie der schnell trocknet...


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

Ohfeliaa, dein Greif ist ziemlich schnell, ob er wohl schneller ist als mein Netherdrache?

*schmunzelt*

Du haltest mich wohl für sehr dumm Franceska? Ich bin nicht einfach so 8-facher Tourniergewinner, weil ich mit Kräutern in den Ohren kämpfe

*kann sich ein grinsen nicht verkneifen*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

*guckt franceska böse an * spinnst du der ist 500 gold wert das ist keine einfacher der hier wächst nur in der nähe der eiskronen zitadelle und obwohl der lichkönig tod ist ist das noch immer der gefährlichste ort überhauptmhh andere seits hast du recht bin ich ziemlich glücklich.... wenn du mir was ähnlich wertvolles gibst dann gebe ich dir den lotus entweder materialischem oder persönlichem wert


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Nein, ich argumentie nur. Das ist ein Unterschied.
*grinst*
Man darf in einem Team eintreten, ja? Hast du schon eines? Ich will ja nix vom Gewinn, ich würd ihn eh verschenken oder rausschmeißen. Ich mach mir aus Gold nicht viel.
Und ich hab gedacht, du brauchst den Lotus halt getrocknet...


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

Du hast Glück, ich wollte erst im 1 gegen 1 teilnehmen, weil mein Freund nicht teilnehmen konnte...

*blickt traurig zum boden*

...aber jetzt kann ich doch noch in meiner Lieblingsdisziplin kämpfen, ich hoffe du bist gut

*winkert Franceska zu*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*grinst und zieht eine ewiglange Schnur aus der Tasche,an der viele verschiedenfarbige Juwelen hängen*

Jeder Stein steht für ein gewonnenes Duell. Ich musste bisher erst drei abgeben, einen an den Alptraumlord, einen an Delarios und einen an unseren Anführer... Überzeuget?


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich mach mit im team solange es 3gegen 3 kämpfe  gibt


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

Ich vertraue dir!
*zwinkert der Menschin zu*
Stell dich jedoch auf gefährliche und tückische Gegner ein!

Ohfeliaa tut mir leid, in diesem Tournier gibt es diese Disziplin nicht, aber in drei Monaten in der Arena in Nagrand kann man sich für ein 3 gegen 3 Kampf anmelden.

*lächelt* 

Kennst du niemanden, der bereit wäre, in diesem Tournier in einem Team anzutreten?
Du kannst sonst auch alleine Kämpfe.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Du hast mich noch nicht kämpfen sehen.


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe dich schon noch früh genug...

*ein breites grinsen auf dem Gesicht ist zu sehen*

Lasst uns anstossen und ein Trinklied singen!

Wirt, bring uns eine Runde von deinem besten alkoholischem Getränk!

*beginnt eine Melodie zu summen....*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Also eigentlich trinke ich ja nicht,aber... Hey, das Lied kenn ich doch!
*räuspert sich und beginnt mit rauer Stimme zu singen*
Daaa wollen wir nicht zaghaft sein, bringt noch ein volles Glas...


----------



## Eboron (16. Juni 2010)

*nachdem das Lied zu Ende gesungen wurde*

Ich werde nun den Arenameister aufsuche und unser Team und Ohfeliaa anmelden. Bis später

*winkten allen zum Abschied*


----------



## Lethior (16. Juni 2010)

*kommt wieder zurück in das Gasthaus und blickt sich um*
Wo ist denn der Ork?
Habt ihr euch den Schädel eingeschlagen oder was ist passiert?


----------



## Soladra (16. Juni 2010)

Nein, er meldet uns gerade bei der Gurubashi-Arena an.
*grinst*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

*rennt dem ork hinterher*


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juni 2010)

*geht wider ins gasthaus* puh dieser ork ist ganz schön schnell
+setzt sich hin*


----------



## Breoal (17. Juni 2010)

ooc: Huhu zusammen. Mit freude lese ich nun schon euren Thread seit mehreren Wochen. Ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich als RP-Noob freundlich auf und verzeiht mir meine anfänglichen Fehler!

Mein Avatar: Ministry; Untoter (Disziplin-) Priester (Kräuterkundiger, Alchemist)
Beschreibung: Ein alter Priester, trägt einen dreckigen und verstaubten Umhang, auf dem noch schwach die prunkhaften Stickereien und Verzierungen zu erkennen sind. Am Gürtel trägt er diverse Beutel mit unbekanntem Inhalt (Kräuter usw), ein wunderschönes Buch und einen verzierten Dolch. Diese zwei letzten Gegenstände sind das einzig schöne an ihm.

*die Tür öffnet sich nochmals leise und ein alter Mann tritt herein der alle stumm mit einem Nicken begrüsst, setzt sich nahe zur Bar an einen Tisch*

*zum Wirt mit müder Stimme*

Ein Wasser, aber heiss bitte.

*fingert gleichzeitig am Knoten eines seiner Beutel rum*


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juni 2010)

*guckt erstaunt * wow ein untoter priester ich dachte euch würde das licht stark schaden wie könnt ihr dann priester sein ..ach wo bleiben meine manieren ich bin ohfeliaa eine der besten schurken der allianz die es überhaupt gibt und wer seid ihr ?? ich hoffe ja das ihr mich nicht gleich umbringt nur weil ich ein paar *räuspert sich* von euren männern den ähmm tod noch näher gebracht habe *lacht wegen ihrem eigenen wortspiel *..... was sind das da für taschen falls es kräuter taschen sind habt ihr einen getrockneten frostlotus für mich ich habe hier einen frischn *holt den frostlotus aus der tasche* ach und das hier ist seidenflügel mein gepanzerter greif*der Greif neben ohfeliaa lässt einen schrillen schrei los* .. ganz ruhig er tut uns nicht ...hoffe ich *lacht noch lauter*


----------



## Breoal (17. Juni 2010)

*blickt erstaunt auf*
Ach, ihr haltet es für komisch, dass ich ein Untoter Priester bin und ihr haltet es vielleicht auch für komisch dass ich die Gossensprache verabscheue. Nun, da ihr ein weit umhergekommener Schurke seid, versuche ich euch das zu erklären...Nicht jeder Untote war schon immer Untot...wir wurden gegeisselt...jeder Untote hat seine Geschichte, den einen ist es egal was sie in ihrem vorherigen Leben gemacht haben, die anderen erforschen dies...Das habe ich auch getan...
Ministry ist mein Name, Ohfeliaa, und ich habe vor vielen Jahren an den Akademien von Sturmwind das Priestertum studiert...
Ja, guckt nicht so doof aus der Wäsche, ich war auch ein treuer Kämpfer der Allianz...
Aber eine grosse Macht *knirscht mit den Zähen*, wollte nicht, dass ich wie ein Krieger auf dem Schlachtfeld sterbe...

Nun stehe ich da als Bruder der Horde und als Kämpfer der Allianz, keiner Kriegsmacht freundlich oder feindlich gesinnt...
Nun ja, es gibt wenige von uns, die wissen wollen was früher war, aber dies ist meine Geschichte, und mehr sollt ihr auch nicht
erfahren...vorerst einmal.

Ihr seid frech, und eine Frau des Handels, gefällt mir...Zeigt mir mal euren Frostlotus
*streckt die knochigen Finger dem Schurken entgegen*


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juni 2010)

+denkt nach* mhh ja das scheint logisch zu sein naja wie dem auch sei *seuftzt* solte ich diesen lotus nich wieder bekommen oder ähnliches werdet ihr kein leben untot oder lebendig mehr führen weil ihr dann im nether seid *gibt den frostlotus ministry* wie gesagt und mein greif hat auch nichts gegen einen kleinen imbiss*lacht fast schon diabolisch*


----------



## Breoal (17. Juni 2010)

Ach Ohfeliaa, gebührt mir keinen Respekt?
*Nimmt den Frostlotus in die Hand, betrachtet ihn genau, nimmt eine kleine Sichel und untersucht ihn weiter*
Ein schönes Stück, hier, nehmt diese hier. *zieht einen Frostlotus aus dem Beutel. Steckt den erhaltenen ein und mischt ein Kräutergemisch in sein soeben erhaltenes Getränk*


----------



## Lethior (17. Juni 2010)

*nickt dem Untoten zu*
Guten Tag. Ich bin Metloy, schön euch kennen zu lernen.
*grinst*
Ich hoffe das bleibt es auch, bisweilen herrscht eine ziemlich...
*sucht scheinbar nach einem passnden Wort*
wilde Stimmung.

/occ Werden ja immer mehr, sehr schön! /ooc off


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juni 2010)

!


----------



## Breoal (17. Juni 2010)

Seid gegrüsst Metloy.
Keine Angst, mit Streit seid ihr bei mir an der falschen Adresse.
Auch sehe ich bei jeder Person zuerst das Gute, auch wenn man manchmal verdammt schnell enttäuscht wird.
*Hebt die tote Ratte auf, reisst ihr den Schwanz ab und steckt ihn in den Beutel*

/ooc Geb mir Mühe. Noch einigermassen retten können mit meinem UD Priest^^ was ja Loretechnisch wriklich komisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eboron (17. Juni 2010)

*betritt das Gasthaus und wendet sich zum Untoten*

Siehe da, ein Bruder der Horde, sei gegrüst! Wie lautet dein Name?

*grinst breit*

Franceska, ich habe unser Team angemeldet und dich auch Ohfeliaa, aber dein Gift scheint dem Veranstalter zu gefährlich, nimm ein harmloseres.


----------



## Breoal (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo, man nennt mich Ministry, und ihr seid?
Und ich hoffe bei euch ist nicht allen der Anstand zu Hause geblieben und jemand stellt mir noch die bis jetzt ruhige Dame vor.
*interessiert blickt er Richtung Franceska*


----------



## Eboron (17. Juni 2010)

Ich bin Grekar und die ruhige Dame nennt sich Franceska.

Was zieht dich in diese Gegend?

*bestellt sich ein Krug Bier und setzt sich an einen freien Tisch*


----------



## phipush1 (17. Juni 2010)

*öffnet die augen und blinzelt leicht*
"Huch?"
*betrachtet den Untoten*
"Das wird ja immer besser hier...."


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juni 2010)

!


----------



## Soladra (17. Juni 2010)

*schaut von von ihrem Buch auf*
Entschuldige, ich war in Mein BUch vertieft...
*grinstt*
Ich denke, das gefällt unserem Draenei: Eine verrückte Hexenmeisterin, ein Gnom mit genügend Sprengstoff für ganz Eisenschmiede in den Taschen, Ein Priester Sylvannas, eine nachtelfische Giftmischerin und ein orkischer Gladiator... Jetzt fehlt nohc ein Naturverbundener Druide oder ein menschlicher Inquisitorenarschkriecher und ich bin glücklich!
*lacht*
Und dass Untote von ihrer Magie zerrissen werden, ist Unsinn. Nekromanten werden durch ihre Magie ja auch nicht untot.


----------



## phipush1 (17. Juni 2010)

"Total..."
*verdreht die Augen*


----------



## Lethior (17. Juni 2010)

*blickt Franceska missmutig an*
Ich muss mich hier wohl kaum für meinen Beruf entschuldigen oder?
*grinst den Draenei an*
Euer Licht stellt euch hier wohl auf eine harte Probe.


----------



## phipush1 (17. Juni 2010)

"Naja, bei so vielen _freundlichen_ Personnen ist das doch kein Wunder, oder?


----------



## Lethior (17. Juni 2010)

*ginst*
Ich kann euch da schon verstehen...
*hustet laut in ein schnell aus seiner Tasche gezoges Taschentuch und starrt abwesend in den Raum*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juni 2010)

*grinst und reißt in Kleinkindermanier die Augen auf*
Ja, wir sind alle nett und haben uns lieb!
*kichert*


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juni 2010)

!


----------



## Lethior (17. Juni 2010)

*wird durch Ohfellias Stimme aus seinen Gedanken aufgeschreckt*
Was?...Nein danke, aber ich habe bereits einen Trank für die Beschwerden...
*seufzt*
Es ist nicht so leicht wie ihr denkt, die Beschwerden zu lindern...an völlige Genesung glaube ich schon lange nichtmehr...


----------



## Breoal (17. Juni 2010)

Uch, hier herrscht ja mehr Missmut, als ich gedacht hätte.
* schaut zum Draenei rüber* wieso Urteilt ihr, bevor ihr die Menschen kennt?
Und Metloy, wieso geht es euch nicht gut? Ich kämpfe auch tagtäglich gegen das Licht, was eigentlich meine wahre bestimmung sein sollte.


----------



## Lethior (17. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt traurig den Kopf*
Das ist eine lange Geschichte...
*er hat Tränen in den Augen*
Keine Geschichte, die man in einem Gasthaus erzählt, egal wie die Stimmung dort ist...
*seufzt lange und wischt sich die Tränen mit dem Ärmel seiner Robe aus den Augen*


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juni 2010)

!


----------



## Soladra (17. Juni 2010)

*lächelt*
Entschuldige, aber vorhin hast du nun mal Gift gemischt, oder etwa nicht?
*grinst nun auch den Untoten frech an*
Missmut herrscht hier nur, wenn ich und Grekar nicht gerade Trinkelieder anstimmen oder Der Gnom nicht gerade mit ätzendem Giliber um sich schmeißt oder nicht gerade schlachrote Dumpfbacken rumstehen und einen töten wollen... Also nicht allzu oft.


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juni 2010)

!


----------



## Soladra (17. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Stimmt, Ich kann neben der schwarzen Magie auch ganz gut mit dem Dolch umgehen...zwar nicht Meisterhaft, aber gut genug, um Fremde zu überraschen.
*Franceskas Miene verfinstert sich aus einem unerkenntlichem Grund*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

!


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

!


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

"Woran erkennt ihr bitte schön das hier eine Hexenmeisterin, 2 Priester und ein Magier sind?
Und was habt ihr gegen Priester einzuwenden?"
*schüttelt den Kopf*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

!


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

*richtet sich langsam, aber bestimmt in seinem Stuhl auf*
Nun, da ich an der anwesenden Kraft des Lichtes vermute, dass vor uns ein Paladin steht, möchte ich euren Namen erfahren. Und da ihr förmlich vor Überhebenheit strotzt,  möchte ich gerne erfahren, warum ausgerechnet ihr Runen auf euren Schwerter tragen solltet...*ein gespanntes lächeln breitet sich aus*
Es tut mir leid, aber ich habe schon mehrere Paladine erlebt, die ihre Kräfte falsch einsetzten, und bei euch bin ich mir auch nicht sicher...


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

!


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

*lächelt den Paladin an*
"Und ihr könnt mit diesen Runen umgehen?Ich meine, wenn ihr Euch diese Runen schmieden lassen musstet,
werdet ihr wohl kaum in der Lage sein ihre Magie richtig zu nutzen.Außer natürlich ihr seid auch noch ein Magier
der sich auf Runenmagie spezialisiert hat."


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

*nimmt das schwert, legt seine hand drauf, murmel leise vor sich hin, und die Runen beginnen zu leuchten*
Ahhhhhh, schön. Immerhin sind die Runen von guter Natur. über das Schwert kann ich nichts sagen...strahlt mir gegenüber weder gute noch schlechte Kräfte aus. Hier habt ihr wieder das Mordinstrument *reicht es dem Paladin sachte zurück*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

*betrachtet den Paladin misstrauisch*
Franceska. 
*wendet sich wieder ihrem Buch zu
*murmmelt*
Hoffentlich kein aufgeblasener *****...

/ooc Zensur FTW! /ooc off


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

*prustet los*
Ach Franceska....kenne euch noch nicht lange, aber einfach herrlich! Hahahaha!


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

*grinst diabolisch*
Danke für das Komlpiement. Ich muss sagen, von einem Untoten hätte ich weitaus weniger Humor erwartet. Ich mag Leute mit Humor...Und manche Paladine und Priester auch.


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

*schmunzelt weiter*
naja...das liegt daran dass ich genauso viel mensch wie untoter bin, und genauso viel Allianzler wie Hordler...und ich meine Vergangenheit akzeptiere...
Aber die Antworten von Heinrich möchte ich auch noch gerne hören...


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

"So viel nekromantische Energie in den Knochen, und doch könnt ihr lachen.
Erstaunlich."
*nickt bedächtig*


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

Ach wisst ihr...haben wir uns eigentlich schon vorgestellt?
Ministry mein Name...
Seht mich doch einfach als Mensch...würdet ihr immernoch so ablehnend gegenüber mir sein?
aber wenn euch das lieber ist, kann ich mich natürlich auch ungesittet und rau verhalten...mich mit euch in der Gossensprache unterhalten, sofern ihr diese beherrscht...


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Mir ist es glech, wer oder was ihr seid, ob nun ein Mensch oder ein Krieger Sylvannas'...Ich habe von kleinauf gelernt, hinter das Aussehen zu schauen.
Und was das mit dem "Sowohl Allianz wie Hordler..." betrifft... Mein ihr damit, dass ihr beiden beisteht oder euch schlicht und ergreifend raushaltet?


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

!


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt nur den Kopf*
"Bin ich denn hier der einzige der dem Licht *treu* dient?"


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

*blickt den Paladin an, ohne einen Hehl ihre Abneigung zu machen*
Soso... Ich glaube, wenn ihr mich kennen würdet... Ich meine wirklich kennen würdet...wäre ich vermutlich schon tot.
*vertieft sich wieder in ihr Buch*
Solange ihr nichts gegen Eredun habt, solls mir Recht sein, das Buch ist nämlich geliehen.


----------



## Lethior (18. Juni 2010)

*seufzt*
Verrückte Hexenmeisterinnen,scheinheilige Paladine und rießige Geheimorganisationen...Das wird mir alles zu viel auf meine alten Tage.
*erhebt sich umständlich von seinem Platz*
Ich werde jetzt erst einmal nach Eisenschmiede gehen und mich von der ganzen Aufruhe erholen.
Es war nett, euch kennengelernt zu haben.
*verlässt mit einem kurzen Winken das Gasthaus*

/ooc deck5, ich finde es ja schön, dass du hier mitschreibst, aber deine Charaktere müssen nicht immer das Tollste vom Tollsten haben oder fünfunddrölfzig Besonderheiten haben, die sonst kein anderer hat /ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
"Ich gehe auch...es ist mir hier zu sonderbar!"
*verlässt mit diesen Worten die Taverne*


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

/ooc 
Ich kann Lethior da nur zustimmen.Deine Charaktere können immer alles und sind unbesiegbar.
/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

*winkt dem Gnom und dem Draenei hinterher*
Tschüss! Bis später!


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

ooc löst sich hiermit aber hoffentlich nicht auf?? ooc off
Einen wunderschönen abend euch noch, mögt ihr dass erreichen, was Richtig ist.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

ok dann fange ich nochmal neu an  aber ich möchte ein paladin sein und auch nicht unbedingt direkt auf soladra losgehen müssen ohne dabei sätze zu stehlen


----------



## Lethior (18. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte nicht, dass sich das hier auflöst, meine Maus ist nur grade ziemlich kaputt und deshalb fällt es mir schwer durchs Internet zu surfen. Und Deck5, ich wollte dich damit nicht hier rauswerfen, dass war nur ein wenig Kritik...
/ooc off


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

Nun sitze ich da mit euch...der erste Abend in der Taverne für mich...
was treibt ihr denn die Abende so in den Gasthäusern, macht ihr Spiele, kleine Wettkämpfe, singt und trinkt ihr?
Ach, wie ich meine jungen Jahren noch einmal erleben möchte...
*schaut mit leicht feuchten Augen, auch ein bisschen erwartungsvoll, in die kleiner gewordenen Runde*


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

/ooc
Und schon wieder erstelle ich mir einen neuen Charakter...

Volk: Goblin
Name: Gorisch Klingbeutel
Beruf: Inschriftenkundler
Aussehen: Gorrisch ist klein,sehr klein sogar.Er misst grade mal 60 cm.Das scheint ihm allerdings ziemlich egal zu sein.
Sein nur noch dürftig vorhandenes Haar ist schneeweiß, seine Augen sind giftgrün.Desweiteren ist er in eine schwarze Robe 
gekleidet, in deren Ärmel 2 Saphire eingewebt sind.An seinem Gürtel hängen 3 kleine Beutel, die aber prall gefüllt sind.
/ooc off

*die Tür öffnet sich.Eine kleine Gestalt kommt herein gewuselt, die man als Goblin erkennen kann.Diese setzt sich an den Thresen*


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

*blickt auf, sieht dass sich die Tür öffnet...aber niemanden hereinkommen*
Huch, ein Windstoss? Komisches Wetter muss heute sein...
*Richtung Thresen*He Wirt!! Zieht ein Sturm auf?
*beginnt wieder mit dem Kopf geneigt in seinen Beuteln zu fingern*


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

*springt auf den stuhl am Theresen*
"Haha, du Gerippe!"
*wirft eine Goldmünze auf den Thresen*
"Ein Wasser, aber dali!"


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

*erschrocken*
Hoppla...ich...ehmmm...*nuschelnd* tut mir leid


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

*lacht böse*
"Noch nie einen Goblin gesehen, was?Dabei gehört diese Spelunke doch einem...."


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

*fasst sich wieder* nein, nein. Ich war nur, ja , erstaunt, weil ich nicht gerchnet hätte, dass jemand hereingekommen ist...ich habe euch...nun ja...übersehen...und ihr habt mich mit eurer Begrüssung überrascht...was treibt euch denn hierher?
Und ach übrigens, ich bin Ministry, Priester, Kämpfer der Allianz und Bruder der Horde zugleich.


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

"Mein Name ist Gorisch Klingbeutel.
Und auf Horde oder allianz lasse ich einen feuchten Kehricht."


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

*lacht*
Hauptsache Geld...jaja


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

*schnippt mit dem Finger*
"Ihr habts erfasst!Mit Gold kann man eine Menge guter Dinge anstellen!"
*wirkt jetzt leicht verträumt*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

*stürmt auf Gorisch zu, bleibt einen halben Meter vor ihm stehen und streckt ihm grinsend die Hand entgegen*
Schön dich zu sehen, hat der Wolf dich geschickt?


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

*hält ihr die Hand hin*
"Du Schnatterente...Ja, hat er."


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

*occ ich versuchs nochmal
Name:Elaschne
KLassealdinin
Rasse:mensch
Geschlecht :weiblich
Bemerkung :sagt wenig muss aber immer ihren senf dazu geben

*kommt in das gasthaus*
Hallo*setzt sich an den tisch der am nächsten ist*


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

Woher zur hölle kennt ihr euch denn?naja..die weilt ist ja bekanntlich klein


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

*muss kurz grinsen* jaja die welt ist klein sehr sogar


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

*fällt dem Goblin lachend um den Hals*
ich hab dich ja ewig nichtmehr gesehen, was treibt dich denn hierher?
*drückt den Goblin beinah zu Tode*


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

*grinst spöttisch*
"Der Wolf heult überall..."


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

Ihr seid mir zwei...ich glaube das wird heute noch lustig...
*steht auf, hohlt sich beim Wirt 2 Bier, setzt sich zur Paladina und stellt ihr eins vor die Nase*
Ich hoffe ihr sagt zu einem Kühlen Weizen nicht nein, Prost!


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

*schiebt das bier weg * ich trinke nur wasser aber danke für das angebot*bestellt beim wirt einen becher wasser und ein paar eberrippchen*


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

*blinzelt verschwörerisch*
"Hier gibts eine magische Energieanomalie...ich soll das erforschen.
Ich freu mich auch dich zu sehen..."
*lächelt sanft*
"aber könntest du aufhören mich zu zerquetschen?!"


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

*kann sich ein kurzes lachen nicht verkneifen*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

*löst die Umarmung um den Goblin und grinst ihn an*
Ist ja gut, ichw erde dich schon nicht zermanschen.
*kichert hysterisch*
Zermanschen, ein lustiges Wort....


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juni 2010)

"Jaja, sehr witzig...
Sagmal, hier stinkts so.War der alte Elf auch hier?"


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Frag nicht. Ich reise um die halbe Welt, um etwas aus de Versteck zu holen, während er hier sitzt und mich teleporiteren könnte.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

*muss jetzt laut lachen * magier... und ihre ....teleport probleme*fällt vor lachen vom stuhl steht auf und stellt den stuhl wieder auf und setzt sich dan* wie ist euer name priester?? meiner ist elaschne


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

*dreht sich zur paladina um und betrachtet sie argwöhnisch*
Er hatte keine Probleme mit seinen Teleportzaubern, er war nur zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

*lacht* mhh ja so habe ich es auch verstanden aber anscheinend nicht ausgedrückt*isst ein rippchen und spült dieses mit wasser runter*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juni 2010)

*gähnt nach dem sie aufgegessen und getrunken hat und gibt dem wirt einen kleinen beutel voll gold * das rest geld für ein einzelzimmer möcht ich zurück*geht nach oben während dessen sagt sie * gute nacht alle beisammen


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

*aus seiner Trance erwachend*
Gute Nacht Elaschne, schlaft schön! Und ich bin noch nebenbei gesagt Ministry.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

*kommt wieder runter * Heer wirt  bitte einen heißen becher mit wasser
*setzt sich an den tisch wo sie gestern saß* Guten morgen ministry


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*wirft der Paladina über den Buchrand einen Blick zu*
Guten Morgen.


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

*regt ein wenig das Kinn*
"Was liest du da, Franceska?"


----------



## Breoal (19. Juni 2010)

Hebt den Kopf*
aah guten morgen! gut geruht? 
das buch muss enorm spannend sein. keibe sekunde hat sich franceska davon abgewendet.
/ooc schreibe vom iphone aus, also nicht wundern wenn es verzögert ist und fehler hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oocoff


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

ja habe ich *als das heiße wasser kommt * trinkt sie dieses in einmal auf * brrr so jetzt bin ich wach mhh auch mich würde es intressieren was du da liest ... franceska richtig??


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*blickt kurz auf*
Richtig. Und ich lese hier ein Buch auf Eredun über Rituale der schwarzen Magie.
*grinst den Goblin an*
STimmts, mein Bester?


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

*schaut schockiert fasst sich dann aber wieder* dann steckt das buch lieber schnell weg oder ich bin gezwungen es euch wegzunehmen*ist sehr selbstsicher*


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Glaubt nicht, dass ich mich nicht wehren könnte.
*legt das Buch zwar auf den Tisch, macht aber keinerlei Anstalten, es zu schließen und wegzupacken*
Ich will halt wissen, welche TRicks unsere Feinde draufhaben, daran gibt es nichts zu meckern, oder?


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

*seuftz* ich habe ja wohl kaum eine wahl oder*endzündet einen minilichtblitz und lässt ihn kruz vor franceskas nase verpuffen * war nur ein scherz wegen meiner könnt ihr es lesen bis ihr tod umkippt aber sollte ich euch erwischen wie ihr jemanden die seele raubt oder ähnliches dann könnte ich unter umständen recht unangenehm werden wobei das noch ziemlich untertrieben ist*lacht*


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*lächelt*
Das gehört zu meinem Beruf, Teuerste. Obwohl ich foltern lustiger finde. Fragt mich nicht warum, ich weiß es nicht.
*grinst*
Und vergiften ist auch ganz lustig, vorallem mit Angstgiift in der Nähe einer Klippe.
*kichert böse*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

*mus sich das lachen verkneifen da sie es auch wirzig findet*
naja kommt darauf an wie man es sieht ob vom täter oder vom opfer


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Oder vor Felswänden! Ein Blasrohrpfeil genügt und du hast deinen Feind buchstäblich an der Wand kleben.
*lacht*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

JAA das kann gut sein


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

"Immer diese Morddrohungen, ich könnte ja so nicht leben.
Gut das ich kein Hexenmeister bin, was Franceska?"
*starrt Franceska an*
"Ich bin nur der Verwalter....Ihr könnt so schrecklich mit Geld umgehen, da ist jemand wie ich
zwingend notwendig!"


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

/ooc 
Name: Mortiferus
Geschlecht: Männlich
Volk: Mensch
Aussehen: Schwarze Robe, einen knochigen Holzstab, auf der Spitze ist ein giftgrüner Stein eingesetzt. Obowhl er noch relativ jung ist, sind seine Gesichtszüge eingefallen und das graue Haar hängt ihm wirr über das Gesicht. Er trägt einen schweren Sack auf seinem Rücken mit sich herum, auf dem deutlich Blutflecken zu sehen sind. Raue Stimme. Sein Auftreten wirkt ungepflegt und ein unangehnemer Geruch haftet ihm an

Beruf habe ich bewusst keinen eingefügt, dass könnt ihr selbst herausfinden, auserdem kann man so nicht mehr wegen seiner Aura oder ähnlichem sofort als Priester/Hexenmeister/etc. erkannt werden. Beruf ist im folgenden also keine Pflichtangabe mehr!
/ooc off

*Betritt die Bar schwer auf seinen Stab gestützt*
Guten Tag.
*sieht sich erst im Gasthaus jetzt im Gasthaus um, murmmelt der Paladina etwas von wegen Licht zu und sprciht dann mit dem Wirt. Ein paar Momente später hat er eine warme Mahlzeit und einen Becher Wasser vor sich und eine handvoll dreckiger Münzen hat den Besitzer gewechselt. Den Sack hat er vorsichtig neben der Bar abgesetzt*


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*betrachtet den Neuankömmling neugierig*
Hallo. Ich bin Franceska, und ihr?
*zum Goblin*
Wieso denn? WIr haben doch mehr als genug Gold, durch den Handel der verschiedenen Güter... Also über Geld müssen wir uns wohl als allerletztes Sorgen machen.Vielmehr über die andauernden Angriffe der restlichen Geiselschergen.
*kichert*
Rest-lich, verstehst du?


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*nickt der Frau zu*
Ich bin Motiferus, schön euch kennen zu lernen.
*deutet auf das Buch*
Was habt ihr da? 
*verzieht das Gesicht zu einer Grimasse, die man am ehsten noch als Grinsen ansehen könnte*
Eine Formel gegen angreifene Restliche?


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*grinst beiter*
Nein, ein Lehrbuch für Satyre. Dunkle Rituale, bisder Heiler kommt... Und ein bisschen was über Gifte...Nettes Buch, vorrausgesetzt, man kann Eredun.
Aber gegen Gammelfleisch helfen die ja auch.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

occ ähm lethior bei mir ist nichts an nachichten eingagangen!! occ off
*lacht wegen des wortwitzes * mhh hätet ihr ein paar paladine oder priester wäre die sache mit euren geisel schergen gelöst


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

/ooc Sollte nur sowas wie "Für das Licht" sein, nur genuschelt, dass man es nicht genau versteht /ooc off

*Blickt die Frau an und wirkt etwas irritiert als, wüsste er nicht wie er darauf reagieren soll*
Dunkle Rituale...?
*Blickt zu der Paladina+
Und soetwas ist in Ordnung für euch?


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

"Und ihr geht mit Geld um als ob es am Wegrand liegen würde!"
*wackelt mit dem Finger*
"Oder es kommt mir nur so vor..."


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*zur Paladina*
Ich halte nicht viel von euresgleichen. Nichts gegen euch, aber wer beinahe als KInd verbrannt wäre, hat Respekt vor dem Scheiterhaufen.
*grinst*
Davon halten wir halten wir alle nicht viel, was, Gorisch?Und ich verdiene mir das Geld selbst, mit Mordaufträgen und Artistik...da fällt mehr ab, als man denkt.


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

"Aber bei weiten nicht genung um den Wolf zu füttern..."
*kichert*


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Artistik? Sagtet ihr nicht eben noch, ihr könnt Eredun? Ich kenne nur wenig Hexenmeister und die, die ich kenne sind nicht gerade beweglich...
Wie schafft ihr es den Auswirkungen der Magie so zu trotzen?


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

*wendet sich zu mortiferus*
naja eigentlich nicht aber gewalt ist für mich das letzte mittel und bisher hat sie noch nichts gemacht was für mich auffällig wäre aber ich möchte auch nicht hier im wirtshaus einen kampf anzetteln*wendet sich zu franceska* mhh das kann ich verstehen aber das sind dann die übereifrigen paladin wobei das dann schon etwas zuweit geht


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

"Licht und Ehre!"
*wackelt wichtigtuerisch mit dem Finger, bis er lachend vom Stuhl fällt.*


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*kichert*
Er hat zwar einen gesunden Appetit, aber das darf der Wolf auch, so wie der in den Schlachten um sich haut...
*wendet sich Mortiferus zu*
Das ist Teils Selbstbeherrschung, Kontrolle und geringer Gebrauch der schwarzen Kunst, aber ich habe auch noch ein kleines Geheimnis...
*grinst*
Vom Wolf, stimmts, Gorisch?
*lacht dreckig über Gorischs Witz*
Jaja, und immer schön die Hexenmeister verbrennen und Ablassbriefe kaufen, dann kommt ihr alle in den Himmel!


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

*rappelt sich langsam auf*
"Franceska, helf mir mal hoch!"


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*legt die Stirn in noch tiefere Falten*
Wer ist denn jetzt dieser Wolf schon wieder?
*blickt zu dem Goblin*
Das Licht ist vielleciht mächtiger als ihr denkt...
Wie ist eigentlich euer Name?


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*hält dem Goblin eine Hand hin*
Der Tag hat vor meiner Nase schon ein paar Mal versagt, die Nacht noch nie. Außerdem verwischt sie die Spuren...


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

"Gorisch Klingbeutel."
*kichert immernoch ein wenig und lässt sich von Franceska hoch helfen*


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

Nun Gorisch Klingbeutel, wer ist denn dieser Wolf von dem hier ständig gesprochen wird?
*isst die Reste auf seinem Teller und spült sie mit etwas Wasser runter*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

*lacht* he ich habe mir den dreck mit den ablassbriefen nicht aus gedacht aber ich muss zugeben manche verbrennungen sind nun ja wirklich nur eins und zwar gerecht da mancher hexenmeister oder manche hexenmeisterin schon die ein oder andere seele in ein steinchen verwandelt hat und das steinchen benutzt hat um einen elenden und feigen selbstgetreuen dämon herbeirufen die ihre meister sofort verraten wenn sie ihren vorteil darin sehen *lacht + da erinnere ich mich doch glatt wie ein hexenmeister einen dämon eschworen hat damit er mich tötet naja dieser allerdings hat ihn getötet und ich habe den dämon exorziert das unglaubluche war der hexenmeister hatte um die 10 -15 seelensteine bei sich tja all diese seelen sind jetzt im himmel kurzerhand ich habe sie erlöst 

occ ich hoffe das ist noch ok in diesem fall war es ein anfänger der einfach ein paar seelen von ein paar wehrlosen müttern genommen hat occ off


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

*tippt sich an die Nasenspitze*
"Geheimniss."


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*nickt dem Paladin anerkennend zu*
Eine gute Tat. Mögen sie ihren Frieden im Licht finden.
Verratet ihr mir auch euren Namen?
*grinst*
Natürlich ein Geheimnis. Aber wäre es nicht vielleicht klüger, solche Geheimnisse nicht in Gasthäusern zu erzählen?


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*schaut die Paladina an*
Das gehört für uns zum Geschäft, wie für euch Buch und Hammer... Einfach notwendig. Vielleich waren die Seelen von diesem Kultistenpack, wer weiß? Die haben ja nun wirklich nichts besseres verdient,nichts wahr?
*zu Mortiferus*
Es weiß sowieso niemand, wer er ist, von dem her...


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*winkt ab*
Dann werde ich euch und eure Geheimnisse in Ruhe lassen. 
*blickt die Frau und den Goblin an*
Natürlich wird sich das ändern wnn ich höre, dass ihr dort etwas Unrechtes tut. 
*schüttelt den Kopf und murmelt mehr zu sich selbst*
Dämonologie...


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

"He, ich bin kein Hexenmeister!"


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Verzeiht, ich muss da wohl was falsch verstanden haben.
*beäugt den Goblin neugierig*
Was macht ihr denn dann?


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

da habt ihr recht ich kann nur sagen jeder der sich mit dämonen einlässt ist einer .. und ich weiß wovon ich spreche *fixiert franceska mit einem kurzen grinsen lässst dann allerdings ihren blick durch den raum schweifen ...ach und ja das gehörtzu unserem geschäft ich bin paladina nur geworden weil ich meine familie wegen einem dieser hexenmeister verloren hatt ich habe überlebt weil dieser idiot meine seele nicht als würdig empfand naja der ist ja jetzt zum glück im nether*lächelt*


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*lacht auf*
Und was, glaubt ihr, bin ich, wenn ich Satyr-Bücher lese? Eine Priesterin ganz bestimmt nicht, oder*
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Also sowas...


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

*lacht * naja entweder ihr könnt nicht gut hören oder ihr seid stark auf den kopf gefallen *lacht nochmal*


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Muss ich erst meinen Wichtel aus der siebten Spähre rufen?
*verdreht die Augen*


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

"Von mir aus gerne, er ist kleiner als ich..."


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*muss bei der Bemerkung des Goblins grinsen, wird aber wieder ernst*
Wir haben alle verstanden, dass ihr eine Hexenmeisterin seid, ihr müsst nicht auch noch eines dieser...
*verzieht das Gesicht*
Wesen beschwören.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Hey! Ich beschwöre sie nicht! Ich bitte sie, herzukommen. Leider ist Rumpir der einzige, der kommt...leider leider.
*grinst*
Außerdem kann man sich mit denen unterhalten.


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

*betrachtet den Menschen*
"Was seid ihr eigentlich für einer?Ihr seht mir ziemlich magisch aus..."


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*grinst den Goblin an*
Geheimnis.
*ernster*
Aber ich würde mich wohl eher als...Bastler bezeichnen. Wobei ich auch etwas von der Magie verstehe, ja.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Solange ihn nicht so viel in die Luft jagt wie unnsere gute alte Ragali...


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

*schnippt ein paar mal*
"Seid ihr ein Technomagier?"


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

*erstaunt* wow ihr müsst aber schon ziemlich verdorben sein wenn ihr euch mit diesen dämonen unterhalten könnt und wollt vieleicht sogar der nächste fall für den scheiter haufen*lacht *


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

"Dämonen können reden, Menschin.Warum sollte man diese Gabe verkümmern lassen?"


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Hey! Wichtel sind lustig.
*grinst*
Und knuffig, aber lasst das bloß nicht Rumpir hören...


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Nein, nein. Das passt nicht zu mir. Magie alleine ist stark genug, da muss ich sie nicht noch mit Technik verbinden und bei jedem Spruch riskieren mich selbst zu verletzten.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Voher war einer von den Technomagiern da... Paranoia bis zu geht-nicht-mehr, todeskrank und leicht weggetreten.


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juni 2010)

*gähnt* he hexerin ihr könnt wieder euer  buch lesen ich gehe nach oben und schlafe ne runde *geht nach oben während dessen ruft sie runter * gute nacht


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

*macht eine wegwerfende Geste*
"Gute nacht.Ach und übrigens, ich kenne da einen sehr talentierten Technomagier..."


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Ich kenne viele normale Magier auf die das genauso zutrifft. 
*trinkt noch einen Schluck*
Ziemlich panisch viele von ihnen. Alles was passiert ist bestimmt schwarze Magie, sofern es nicht von ihnen kommt. 
Irgendwann beschuldigen sie sich alle der Hexerei und landen hintereinander auf dem Scheiterhaufen.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht
*grinst*
Oder aber siesind so kühl-berechenbar, dass sie irgendwannn sterben, weil man genau weiß, wie sie reagieren.


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

Hexenmeisterin und dann auch noch Magier jagen?
*hebt eine Augenbraue und betrachtet Franceska mit undeutbarem Blick*


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

*schnippt ein wenig mit den Fingern, er wirkt gelangweilt*


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*wendet sich dem Goblin zu*
Ich glaube, ihr hattet mir immernoch nicht gesagt, was ihr für einen beruf ausübt.
Oder ist das auch ein Geheimnis?


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

"Oh, ich bin Inschriftenkundler.Und Verwalter..."


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

Verwalter? Was verwaltet ihr denn?


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Das Rudel rächt den einzelnen Wolf.
Und ein bisschen mehr Respekt , bitte, ja? Immerhin stehst du vor unserem Zahlenkönig.


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

Also schon wieder diese Geheimniskrämerei.
*verdreht die Augen*


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

"Eine Horde von unabhängigen Geistern..."
*grinst*
"Ich fühle mich geehrt, Franceska."


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Warum? Ist doch so. Selbst der Panther kann nicht so gut rechnen wie du...Manchmal glaube ich, dein Gehirn besteht aus lauter ZAhlen.


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Das ist bei vielen Goblins so die ich kenne. 
*wird leicht nachdenklich*
Auch wenn vielen diese Schwäche zu Zahlen und Geld zum Verhängnis wird...


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juni 2010)

*kichert*
"Naja, ganz aus Zahlen wohl nicht.Aber fast...
Ich werde mich auch mal zur Ruhe legen, gute Nacht."
*springt vom Stuhl und geht die Treppe rauf*


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*nickt dem Goblin zu*
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht, alter Kumpel.
*grinst*


----------



## Lethior (19. Juni 2010)

*steht auf*
Ich werde mich auch hinlegen.
*geht zum Wirt und legt ein paar dreckige Münzen auf den Thresen*
gute Nacht.
*macht sich auf den Weg nach oben, dreht dann aber plötzlich um, läuft zu dem Sack und schleppt ihn mit sich*


----------



## Soladra (19. Juni 2010)

*höflich*
Gute Nacht.
*gähnt, zieht aber das Buch zu sich hin und hält sich mit Lesen wach*


----------



## phipush1 (20. Juni 2010)

*kommt die Treppe herrunter gehüpft*
"Wieso ist hier alles auf Menschengröße ausgerichten, wenn das hier doch eine Goblintaverne ist?"
*grinst die Anwesenden an*
"Guten Morgen."


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

*blinzelt*
Oh, guten Morgen, mein Lieber. Tja, es kommen halt viele Reisende nach Beutebucht, da lohnt es sich mehr, große Möbel zu kaufen.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Juni 2010)

*kommt nach unten * ahh habe ich gut geschlafen ... mhh sogut  habe ich schon lange nicht mehr geschlafen 
guten morgen alle beisamen *setzt sich hin und bestellt eine gröstetete wachtel und ein bier *


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*kommt nach unten, den schweren Sack wieder auf seinem Rücken*
Hallo.
*streckt sich, was seine Knochen mit einem lauten Knacken beantworten und setzt sich dann an den Thresen, den Sack setzt er vorsichtig neben sich*


----------



## Deck5 (20. Juni 2010)

mhh könnt ihr mir eigentlich sagen was in dem sack da drin ist ich bin neuguerig geworden muss ja was wichtiges sein wenn sie diesen immer mit sich mitschleppen und nur sanft abstellen


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*winkt ab*
Das sind nur ein paar persönliche Gegenstände. Nichts besonderes. Ich bin nur etwas misstrauisch den Goblins gegenüber, deshalb nehme ich ihn lieber mit, als das ich ihn in meinem Zimmer lasse. Wenn einer von denen ein wenig Gold wittert sind ihnen die Grenzen vom Eigentum anderer Leute nichtmehr sehr wichtig, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.
*wendet sich dem Goblin zu*
Natürlich sind nicht alle von euch so.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Juni 2010)

ach so ja gut kann ich verstehen*verschlingt förmlich die geröstet wachtel und kippt danach das bier runter* ...... mhh die war gut


----------



## phipush1 (20. Juni 2010)

*wackelt mit den Finger*
"Blöde Vorurteile....Naja, stimmt schon.
Wenn da was wertvolles drinn wäre...
*betrachtet den Sack wie hypnotosiert*
"....Naja, ich mache sowas jedenfalls nicht!
Meistens zumindest...."


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*bemerkt den Blick des Goblins und schiebt den Sack aus dessen Sichtbereich*
Ihr könntet wahrscheinlich sowieso nichts damit anfangen.
*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Ein bisschen Plunder und ein paar Dinge die mich an meine Eltern erinnern, mehr nicht.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Juni 2010)

*träumt  vor sich hin*


----------



## phipush1 (20. Juni 2010)

*löst seinen Blick von dem Sack*
"Ich bin sowieso eher auf seltene Bücher spezialisiert.
Wenn ihr wüsstet wie viele mächtige und seltene Bücher auf Müllhalden verkommen..."
*schüttelt den Kopf*


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt ebenfalls den kopf*
Verschwendung.
Ich interessiere mich mehr für das Wissen aus der früheren Zeit. Ich bin begeistert von den Ausgrabungsstädten von den Zwergen.
es ist faszinierend was man dort alles findet.


----------



## phipush1 (20. Juni 2010)

"Mich langweilen diese Geschichten über die Titanen.
Erschaffen haben sie gar nichts, nur geordnet."
*gähnt*
"Wie interessant."


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
es sind ja nicht nur die Titanen. In diesen Gruben finden sich die Zeugnisse vergangener Tage. 
Knochen von Kriegern, ihre Waffen, ihre Feinde, Fragmente von mystischen Steintafeln...Ich könnte ewig so weitermachen.


----------



## Deck5 (20. Juni 2010)

*lacht* naja mich intressiert mehr das hier und jetzt anstatt die vergangenheit


----------



## phipush1 (20. Juni 2010)

*nickt der Paladin zu*
"Mich auch.Obwohl...die Zukunft ist mir auch ziemlich wichtig."


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

Aber ohne die Vergangenheit gäbe es auch nicht die Gegenwart wie wir sie heute kennen.
*trinkt einen Schluck Wasser*
Aber auch ich bin gespannt was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## phipush1 (20. Juni 2010)

*kramt in einem Beutel*


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*betrachtet den Goblin*
Was sucht ihr?


----------



## phipush1 (20. Juni 2010)

*zieht ein Buch aus der Tasche*
"Haha!"
*legt es sachte auf den Tisch*
"Elementare Ebenen und ihre magischen Eigenarten.Dafür musste ich auf einer Müllhalde kramen!!!"


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

Interessant.
*betrachtet das Buch*
Darf ich es mir mal ansehen?


----------



## phipush1 (20. Juni 2010)

*sieht den Mann misstrauisch an*
"Beschmaddert es aber nicht!"


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

Keine Sorge, ich werde vorsichtig damit sein.
*geht zu dem Goblin, nimmt das Buch und setzt sich wieder an seinen Platz*
Dann wollen wir mal sehen...
*scheint während er in dem Buch blättert etwas abgelenkt und legt beim Lesen die Stirn in Falten*


----------



## phipush1 (20. Juni 2010)

"Von diesem Buch gibt es nur 2 Exemplare! Eins gehört dem Autor selbst und das andere lest ihr grade."


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*schließt das Buch*
Kaum zu glauben, dass jemand soetwas wegwirft.
*legt dem Goblin das Buch auf den Tisch*
Eine Verschwendung von Wissen.
*schüttelt den Kopf*


----------



## phipush1 (20. Juni 2010)

*nickt energisch*
"Ja, ganz meine Rede!"


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

*gähnt*
Ich hohl mir auch mal ne Mütze Schlaf... Bis nacher.


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

*kommt runter*
So, wieder da.


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*schläft*


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

*rüttelt den Mann an den Schultern*
Hey du Schlafmütze!


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*schreckt mit einem lautem Grunzen aus seinem Schlaf hoch*
Was zum....
*blinzelt ein paar Mal, sieht nach, ob sein Sack noch neben ihm steht und sieht dann die Frau an*
Was ist denn los?


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

*Grinst*
Du bist eingeschlafen, obwohl es draußen nicht mal dunkel ist...


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

Wart ihr nicht diejenige, die mitten am Tag Schlaf nachholen wollte?


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Ich bins gewohnt, tagsüber zu schlafen.


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Und welchen Sinn soll das erfüllen?


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

*lächelt gefährlich*
Tahsüber wird man zu oft erwischt.


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*legt die Stirn in noch tiefere falten und blickt die Frau misstrauisch an*
_Wobei_ werdet ihr erwischt?


----------



## Soladra (20. Juni 2010)

*ihr Lächeln wird breiter*
Bei den wirklich verbotenen Sachen.
*zeigt auf das Buch*
Bei sowas zum Beispiel.


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Natürlich, was auch sonst...


----------



## Lethior (20. Juni 2010)

*gähnt*
Ich werde mich jetzt schlafen legen, bis morgen.
*hebt den Sack auf seinen Rücken und geht die Treppe hoch*


----------



## Lethior (21. Juni 2010)

*kommt, den Sack mit sih schleppend, die Reppe herunter*
Hallo.
*bestellt sich etwas Wasser und Brot und beginnt zu essen*


----------



## phipush1 (21. Juni 2010)

*rümpft die Nase*
"Pfui, hier stinkt es...."


----------



## Lethior (21. Juni 2010)

*atmet tief ein und zuckt dann mit den Schultern*
Ich rieche nichts. Was meint ihr denn zu riechen?


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

*blickt nicht von ihrem Buch auf. Obwohls sie die ganze Nacht gelesen hat, scheint sie kaum weitergekommen zu sein*
Den Tod.


----------



## Deck5 (21. Juni 2010)

*wacht alngsam wieder auf *mhh wo bin ich ..ach so bin wohl eingenickt *wird leicht leicht rot *hehe naja ich hoffe sowas passiert mir nicht auf nachtwache+grinst*.... wieso *schnüffeltin der luft * mhh ich rieche gar nichts


occ wird das jetzt wieder ne aktion wie beim goldenen drachen?? occ off


----------



## Lethior (21. Juni 2010)

*zuckt abermal mit den Schultern*
Ich kann immernoch nichts riechen. Und wenn selbst unsere Paladina nichts von eurem "Tod" riecht, scheint da nicht sehr viel dran zu sein.
Vielleicht verrottet hier irgendwas in der Vorratskammer.

/ooc Eher nicht...aus Fehlern lernt man.../ooc off


----------



## phipush1 (21. Juni 2010)

"Und euer Beutel ist nur so blutig?"
*kichert leise*


----------



## Lethior (21. Juni 2010)

*blickt den Goblin kühl an*
Es tut mir Leid, dass ich im Kampf gegen die Geisel nicht auf die Sauberkeit meiner Tasche geachtet habe.
Man konzentriert sich nur sehr schwer auf solche Dinge, wenn man beinah von einer dieser Monstrositäten zerquetscht wird.


----------



## phipush1 (21. Juni 2010)

"Untote bluten nicht...
Aber sowas solltet ihr doch wissen, was?"
*lauernd*


----------



## Lethior (21. Juni 2010)

*blickt den Goblin wütend an*
Ja, ich weiß!
*Reißt den Ärmel seiner Robe zurück und offenbart eine Narbe, die von seinem Handgelenk, fast bis zu seiner Schulter reicht*
Aber das hat geblutet und mehr als genug!
*wieder ruhiger*
Ihr solltet beim nächsten Mal besser nachdenken, bevor ihr etwas sagt.


----------



## phipush1 (21. Juni 2010)

*kichert wild*
"Wie beeindruckend...eine Narbe!"
*lacht polternd*


----------



## Lethior (21. Juni 2010)

*blickt den Goblin kühl an*
Ja, eine Narbe. Von einer Länge, dass sie euch wahrscheinlich in zwei Hälften teilen könnte.


----------



## phipush1 (21. Juni 2010)

"Tja, dann seid ihr einfach nur nicht sehr geschickt.
Wer einer Waffe nicht ausweichen kann, besonders als Magier, sollte das Schlachtfeld meiden."


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Ui, Narbenvergleich! Ich kann auch mitmachen!
*schiebt den Kragen der Robe bis zur Schulter zurück und offenbart eine unschöne Brandnarbe*
*kichert*
Gewonnen!Meins war schmerzhafter!


----------



## phipush1 (21. Juni 2010)

*rümpft die Nase*
"Ich lasse lieber andere die Narben holen."


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

In etwa mich, nicht wahr?
*kichert*


----------



## Lethior (21. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt bei der Reaktion Franceskas nur den Kopf und wendet sich wieder dem Goblin zu*
Diese Monstrositäten sind nunmal anders zu bekämpfen, als normale gegner. Wegen ihrer Größe sind sie kaum einzufrieren, daher war sie etwas früher da als ich geplant hatte.
Zwei Armen kann ich ausweichen, aber ein dritter ist dann zu viel .


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Tja, das haben diese Viehcher halt an sich. 
*grinst und lässt den Kragen wieder los*
Wie lange hast du die schon?


----------



## Lethior (21. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Seit ein paar Monaten. Das erste Monster was mir in Nordend begegnet muss mich natürlich sofort umhauen. 
*zieht den Ärmel wieder runter*
Und mir die sofort verpassen.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Soso...


----------



## Breoal (22. Juni 2010)

*leise vor sich hinmurelnd*
Die einzigen Narben die wirklich schmerzen, sind die seelischen...


----------



## Deck5 (22. Juni 2010)

mhh soll ich eure narbe heiln ist nicht sehr schön oder dient sie als erinerung??


----------



## Breoal (22. Juni 2010)

*hebt seit langen wieder seinen Kopf*
glaubt mir, gewisse Dinge kann man nicht mehr rückgängig machen
*wendet sich wieder der Holzmusterung der Tischplatte zu*


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Genau so ist es, Priester... So und nicht anders.
*scheint auf einmal sehr ernst*


----------



## phipush1 (22. Juni 2010)

"Und genau deshalb meide ich die Untoten...
Die sind immer so negativ!"
*gackert leise*
"Dämonen sind mir da lieber...."
*so leise das es niemand hören kann*


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

*blickt den Gobin vorwurfsvoll an*
Die Diener Sylvanas können nichts für ihr Schicksal, also zügle deine Worte!


----------



## phipush1 (22. Juni 2010)

*macht eine wegwerfende Handbewegung*
"Das ist mir schon klar, liebste Franceska.Trotzdem kein Grund ständig schlechte Laune zu verbreiten..."


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Unverschämt ist es trotzdem.


----------



## phipush1 (22. Juni 2010)

"Dann gehen unsere Meinungen in diesem Punkt halt auseinander, was solls."
*lächelt*


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Ich sag doch auch nicht,auch wenn es nicht so ist, dass ich nicht gerne mit Goblins in einem Raum bin, weil die alles in die Luft jagen...Aber egal.
Sag, was gibt es neues in der Welt?


----------



## phipush1 (22. Juni 2010)

*klatscht in die Hände*
"Sehr vieles.Ich muss nachher noch der anomalie auf den Grund gehen."
*flüstert, allerdings so laut das es alle hören können*
"Außerdem gibt es hier 2 Schriftrollen die ich besorgen möchte.Den Preis
werde ich solange drücken, bis er dem miserablen Bücheretat entspricht, der mir zur Verfügung steht!"


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Folter sie doch ein bisschen, dann krigste sie umsonst... Oder lass sie in dir ihre tote Schwiegermutter sehen... Du weißt schon, ein bisschen Respekt schadet nie!
*grinst*


----------



## Breoal (22. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt unverständlich den Kopf*
warum immer nur mit Gewalt?


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Weil sie am einfachsten zu handhaben ist.


----------



## Breoal (22. Juni 2010)

*relativ trocken*
mit Folter schafft man sich aber keine Verbündete, leider nur das Gegenteil...und komm mir jetzt ja nicht mit Sätzen wie, man braucht keine Freunde..blabla
*sichtlich genervt*


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Sicher nicht.Freunde sind wichtig. Aber manche Dinge kan man nur mit Gewalt lösen.
*grinst*
Unter anderem auch mit sanfter.


----------



## Deck5 (22. Juni 2010)

pah gewalt ??? SANFT??? es gibt keine sanfte gewalt es gibt nur gewalt und keine gewalt


----------



## phipush1 (22. Juni 2010)

*schleicht aus der Taverne, wahrscheinlich um die Aufgaben zu erledigen*


----------



## Lethior (22. Juni 2010)

*Schläft immernoch, murmelt im Schlaf allerdings etwas, allerdings ist es nur schwer zu verstehen*
Werde nicht...Nein...
*seine Hand rutscht auf den Sack, während er unruhig schläft*


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Es gibt wohl sanfte Gewalt. Schonmal nen Stoß an den Lymphknoten bekommen?Nur ein Finger reicht und du schnappst nach Luft...
*grinst*
Oder Finger in den Nacken...Folterei ist mir allerdings lieber.
Hautstickerreien sind nett. Wusstet ihr, dass ein Mensch 317 Nadelstiche außhäl, bevor er an Überreizung stirbt?
*kichert böse*


----------



## Lethior (22. Juni 2010)

*wacht nach einem lauten Schnarcher auf und blickt sich um, zuerst fällt sein Blick auf seinen Sack. Als er sieht dass sich dieser immernoch unangetastet neben ihm befindet, wendet er sich an die anderen*
Was ist denn so passiert? Ich war etwas...weggetreten.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Ich war gerade dabei, vom Foltern zu reden...


----------



## Lethior (22. Juni 2010)

*kühl*
Dann war es wohl nicht zu schlimm, dass ich nicht zugehört habe...
*schüttelt den Kopf*


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Warum denn?


----------



## phipush1 (22. Juni 2010)

*schleicht zurück in die Taverne und rennt schnell in sein Zimmer*


----------



## Lethior (22. Juni 2010)

*will etwas zu dem Goblin sagen, aber noch bevor er den Mund aufmacht, ist dieser wieder verschwunden*
Der hat es aber eilig...
*wendet sich wieder der Hexenmeisterin zu*
Ich interessiere mich nicht besonders für euer Handwerk, ob es sich um Flüche, Folter oder Dämonen handelt.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juni 2010)

Ach, und was interessiert euch dann?
*grinst *


----------



## Lethior (22. Juni 2010)

Ich interessiere mich für die Vergangenheit, wie ich bereits erwähnte. Das Erkunden von alten Ruinen, Grabmälern und Höhlen ist für mich wesentlich schöner als das zu Tode quälen von Menschen. Außerdem ist es wesentlich ruhiger.


----------



## phipush1 (22. Juni 2010)

*hüpft vergnügt die Treppe runter und setzt sich an den Thresen*


----------



## Lethior (22. Juni 2010)

*blickt den Goblin freundlich an*
Wo wart ihr? Habt ihr die Anomalie untersucht oder warum seit ihr so glücklich?


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Oder er hat was in die LUft gejagt. Ich sag doch, Gewalt wirkt immer.


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

*schüttlet verständnislos den Kopf*
Ihr verhaltet euch unmöglich. Man muss nicht immer Gewalt und Folter anwenden um sein Ziel zu erreichen.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Nicht immer, aber meistens...
*grinst*
Okay, genug von meiner widerlichen Seite.


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

Seit ihr euch sicher, dass ihr noch eine andere habt?


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

*lächelt*
Vielleicht...


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Doch, sehr wohl! Jeder braucht ein zweites Gesicht!
*grinst*
Ich bin mal schnell oben!


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

Jaja macht nur...


----------



## Deck5 (23. Juni 2010)

*flüstert dem menschen was zu * zumindest wenn sie soweiter macht


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

Ich denke, dass es so besser wäre für alle Beteiligten...
*bestellt sich etwas Brot und isst*


----------



## phipush1 (23. Juni 2010)

*zieht eine Schriftrolle aus den Ärmel*
"Hmm....."


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

*blickt Grimosch interessiert an*
Was habt ihr da?


----------



## phipush1 (23. Juni 2010)

*entfaltet die Rolle und studiert sie*
"Gar nichts..."


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

Gar nichts? Für mich sieht das aber anders aus.
*geht zu dem Goblin und versucht auf das Pergament zu sehen*
Zeigt doch mal.


----------



## phipush1 (23. Juni 2010)

*blickt den Menschen wutentbrannt an*
"Wagt es ja nicht, Mensch!Ihr werdet das bereuen!"


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

*geht einen Schritt zurück*
Ist ja gut, ihr braucht nicht sofort durchzudrehen..
*versucht auf dem Rückweg zu seinem Platz nochmal einen Blick auf das Pergament zu werfen, lässt es dann aber doch*
Ich wollte nur mal sehen...


----------



## phipush1 (23. Juni 2010)

*schnalzt mit der Zunge und setzt wieder ein freundliches Gesicht auf*
"Hm, hier und dann ein bisschen unleserlich, aber das kann ich ja ausbessern."
*klatscht freudig in die Hände*


----------



## Breoal (23. Juni 2010)

*leise* zum Glück hab ich die Gedankensicht....hihi *lächelt weiter vor sich hin*


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

Eure Stimmung ändert sich aber auch ziemlich schnell...
*isst das letzte Stück Brot*


----------



## phipush1 (23. Juni 2010)

*wirft dem Untoten einen vernichtenden Blick zu*
"Versucht es ruhig..."
*wendet sich wieder der Rolle zu und holt ein Tintenfass aus der Tasche*


----------



## Breoal (23. Juni 2010)

Entschuldigt Grimosch, ich wollte euch nicht verärgern.
Ich will mich gar nicht mit deinen Geräten, die dich vor solchen Dingen schützen sollten messen...Weil wir möchten ja alle nicht das dir was zustösst *lächelt immernoch, aber eindeutig auf eine spassige Art*


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

*kommt wieder die Treppe hinunter, die schwarze Robe gegen die Gauklerkleidung eingetauscht*
So, da bin ich wieder.


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

*blickt zu der Frau*
ihr passt anscheinend eure Kleidung eurem Handwerk an, wieso sehe ich da noch keinen Dämon der hinter euch herläuft?


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

*lacht*
Das hier ist nicht meine Hexenmeisterkleidung, die hatte ich vorhin an. Das ist meine Gauklerkleidung, die ich auch auf Jahrmärkten anhabe. Und meine Dämonen lasse ich nur äußerst selten herumlaufen, man will ja schließlich leben.


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

wenn ihr überall so herumposaunt, welches Handwerk ihr ausführt und welche Methoden ihr verwendet ist das in der Tat verwunderlich, dass ihr noch unter uns weilt.
*blickt die Paladina an*
Aber hoffentlich auch nicht mehr allzu lange...


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

*zieht die Augenbraue hoch*
WIe darf ich Letzteres denn bitte verstehen?


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

Das soll einfach nur bedeuten, dass ich mit eurem Handwerk alles andere als zufrieden bin. Und ich bin außerdem der Meinung, dass Dämonologie genauso bestraft wird, wie es das Gesetz Sturmwinds vorschreibt.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Soso... Wenn das eure Meinung ist...
*schwingt sich auf den unteren Balken und klettert weiter hinauf*
...sollte ich wohl besser hier oben bleiben, oder?


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

*winkt ab*
Macht was ihr nicht lassen könnte, solange ihr mir nicht eure Hexereien um die Ohren werft.


----------



## Deck5 (23. Juni 2010)

*lacht * kommt schon das ist leicht das kann jeder mit einer vernüftigen ausbildung solange man eine hatte oder nicht gerade ein plattenrüstung an hatt*geht nach oben*


----------



## Deck5 (23. Juni 2010)

*kommt wieder runter in ganz normaler bürger kleidung*  setzt sich  hin* ein wasser bite


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Sicher?
*klettert bis fast unters Dach*


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Könnt ihr euh nur wie ein kleines Kind oder eine mordsüchtige Hexe verhalten oder gibt es dazischen auch noch eine Fassade?


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

*grinst von oben herab*
Nein.


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt fassungslos den Kopf*
Mit jeder Minute, die ich euch kenne, wird die Frage größer, wie ihr es geschaft habt bis jetzt zu überleben...


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Genau so.


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
In dem ihr anderen auf die nerven geht?


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

*grist noch breiter*
Genau so.


----------



## Lethior (23. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Wie auch immer.
*hebt den Sack auf seinen Rücken und geht nach oben*
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juni 2010)

Gute Nacht.


----------



## phipush1 (24. Juni 2010)

*macht eine kreisförmige Handbewegung, nachdem der Mensch oben ist*
"So, schnell verstauen..."
*eine kleine Blase erscheint, in die er die Schriftrolle legt*
"HUsch husch!"
*die Blase verschwindet wieder*


----------



## Lethior (24. Juni 2010)

*kommt gähnend herunter, den Sack immernoch mit sich schleppend*
Hallo
*streckt sich und setzt sich dann hin*


----------



## phipush1 (24. Juni 2010)

*lächelt den Mensch freundlich an*
"Morgen.Gut geschlafen?"


----------



## Lethior (24. Juni 2010)

*verzieht das Gesicht*
Ich hab schon besser geschlafen, da war mein Bett aber auch nicht voller Ungeziefer.
Nicht gerade sauber hier.


----------



## Deck5 (24. Juni 2010)

*seuftzt* wollt ihr nicht langsam mal runter kommen ?? oder soll ich hoch kommen


----------



## phipush1 (25. Juni 2010)

*schreibt vollkommend abwesend einen Brief und ruft dann*
"Grekar?Kannst du den für mich wegbringen?
*der Brief verschwindet aus seiner Hand, man hört nur ein leises gackern*


----------



## Lethior (25. Juni 2010)

*blickt sich verwundert um*
Woher kam das?
*blickt den Goblin an*
Wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

*grinst und klettert auf einen Balken, der knapp über den Köpfen der Anderen hängt*
Das selbe wie Viele, wenn sie Nachrichten verschicken.


----------



## Lethior (25. Juni 2010)

Normalerweise verschickt man seine Nachrichten an einem Briefkasten und nicht so.
Wie auch immer er das getan hat.


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Briefkasten sind lahm. Das dauert meist viel zu lange.


----------



## Lethior (25. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt fassungslos den Kopf*
Und womit versendet ihr eure Post. Ach, lasst mich raten, mit Hilfe von schwarzer Magie?


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Fast.


----------



## Deck5 (25. Juni 2010)

*ein kurzes leuchten ihres hammer am rücken * grr wagt es noch einmal einen dämonen zu rufen vor meiner nase und der dämon und bessitzer werden kurzer hand exorziert grrrrr


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

*springt zornig vom Balken und zieht ihren Dolch*
Wagt es noch einmal, ein Mitglied des Rudels anzugreifen und hier gibts ne ganz schöne Sauerei!


----------



## Deck5 (25. Juni 2010)

*lacht*kommt schon die chance das eine hexenmeisterin eine paladina besiegt sind praktisch null


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

*verengt die Augen, schnappt das kleine Täschchen von ihrem Tisch, zieht den Seelensplitter des Schalachroten Kriegers heraus und hebt ihn gut sichtbar für alle in die Luft*
Das war einer dieser Schalachroten Spinner, ebenfalls ein Paladin. Was habt ihr eben gesagt?
*scheint sehr wütend zu sein*


----------



## Deck5 (25. Juni 2010)

*schießt einen lichtblitz ab der ungeheuer schnell auf den seelensplitter zu schießt un dihn zerstört * so die seele ist jetzt frei und fuchtelt bitte nicht mit diesen dingern vor mir herum
außerdem habwen die scharlach roten keine ausbildung das was die haben ist eifer mehr nicht


----------



## Lethior (25. Juni 2010)

*greift scheinbar instinktiv nach dem Sack, lässt dann aber von ihm ab und stellt sich neben die Paladina, die Stein auf seinem Stab auf die Hexenmeisterin gerichtet*
Lasst das mit den Dämonen hier bleiben oder ihr könnt es gleich mit zwei Gegnern aufnehmen!


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

*blickt nun auch Mortferus feindlich an*
Ich bin ebenfalls nicht allein...
*grinst den Goblin an*
Stimmts? [sup]
[/sup]


----------



## Lethior (25. Juni 2010)

Lasst einfach die Hexerei und dann müsst ihr euch mit niemandem darum prügeln hier zu bleiben.
*geht wieder zu seinem Platz, Franceska immernoch im Blick*
Friedlich miteinander auskommen. Vielleicht kennt ihr das ja.


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Kommt darauf an, wie ihr friedlich definiert...


----------



## Lethior (25. Juni 2010)

*wendet kopfschüttelnd den Blick von der Frau ab*


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

*grinst breiter und setzt sich neben den Goblin*


----------



## Lethior (25. Juni 2010)

*scheint etwas sagen zu wollen, schließt aber den Mund wieder und wendet den Blick wieder ab*


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

*kichert und zzieht ihre Flöte aus dem Gürtel*
Es stört euch doch sicher nicht, wenn wenn ich ein bisschen spiele, oder?


----------



## Lethior (25. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt stumm den Kopf*


----------



## Soladra (25. Juni 2010)

*grinst und beginnt, eine heitere Melodie zu spielen*


----------



## Deck5 (26. Juni 2010)

....*setzt sich hin und beruhigt sich wieder*.....*mehr zu sich*na die sind ja nochmal fein davongekommen


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*beendet das Lied und blickt die Paladina an*
Wie meint ihr das?


----------



## phipush1 (26. Juni 2010)

*gackert böse*
"Der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug war der beste Paladinorden nach der Silbernden Hand, werte Paladin.
Und interessant mit was für Leuten ihr Euch verbünden würdet, um eine Hexenmeisterin und einen...äh Magier
zu vernichten...Nicht wahr, Mortiferus?"
*schnippt mit dem Finger und wirkt recht selbstzufrieden*


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn und beugt sich zu dem Goblin hinunter*
*flüstert*
Wie meisnt du das?


----------



## phipush1 (26. Juni 2010)

*flüstert so leise das weder Paladine,Magier oder Priester in der Nähe etwas verstehen könnten*
"Na zähle doch mal zusammen: Magier, mag Dämonen nicht, läuft mit nem Beutel rum der blutig ist...
Was wäre deine erste Vermutung?"


----------



## Lethior (26. Juni 2010)

*blickt den Goblin und die Frau misstrauisch an*
Über euer blutiges Handwerk könnt ihr scheinbar ohne Probleme reden, was müsst ihr euch denn dann noch ins Ohr flüstern?


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*reißt die Augen auf und beginnt zu lachen*
Stimmt, das ist sicher... Glaubst du er gehört zum Rest oder ist ein einzelner?


----------



## phipush1 (26. Juni 2010)

*trällert leise eine Melodie*
"Gute Frage, ich denke er ist ein Einzelgänger."


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*wendet sich Mortiferus zu*
Ich will nicht, dass unsere liebe Paladina dich auf der Stelle verbrutzelt.
*wendet sich wieder dem Goblin zu und spricht leise*
Glaubst du...nein, lassen wir ihn.


----------



## Lethior (26. Juni 2010)

*verengt die Augen zu Schlitzen*
Wovon redet ihr beiden?


----------



## phipush1 (26. Juni 2010)

*räuspert sich*
"Getürmt aus Buch auf Buch
 Verlassen und verflucht
 Gesäumt von toten Fenstern
 Bewohnt nur von Gespenstern
 Befallen von Getier
 aus Leder und Papier
 Ein Ort aus Wahn und Schall
 Genannt Schloss Schattenhall"


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Von dir.


----------



## phipush1 (26. Juni 2010)

"Na toll Franceska, jetzt hast du meine schöne Ilusion kaputt gemacht!"
*grinst blöde*


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*kichert*
Ja, ich bin gemein, ich weiß!


----------



## Lethior (26. Juni 2010)

*blickt die beiden noch lange an, bestellt sich dann etwas Wasser und scheint mit wachsendem Interesse den Boden des Krugs zu betrachten*


----------



## phipush1 (26. Juni 2010)

"He, guck doch nicht so wie ein Lamm auf der Schlachtbank!"
*kichert kurz*
"Dein Geheimniss ist bei mir sicher!"
*gackert wild los*


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*grinst diabolisch*
Bei mir kann man das auch behaupten.


----------



## Lethior (26. Juni 2010)

*wendet den Blick nicht von dem Krug ab*
Ich habe kein Geheimnis. Jedenfalls nicht mehr, als sie jeder andere auch hat.
Vor allen Dingen keine Geheimnisse, wegen denen es sich lohnen würde so einen Aufstand zu betreiben.


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*fängt schallend an zu lachen*
Natürlich nicht!


----------



## phipush1 (26. Juni 2010)

"Ich hab auch kein Geheimniss!"
*zwinkert Franceska _sehr_ unauffällig zu*


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Stimmt, du bist nur unser verrückter Zahlenmeister, alter Freund!


----------



## Lethior (26. Juni 2010)

Nein, habe ich wirklich nicht.
*zieht den Sack noch etwas näher an sich und wendet sich wieder seinem Krug zu*


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*kichert*
Dann wollen wir es einmal dabei belassen...


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*zum Goblin*
Grimosch, gibts was neues bei den Varulven?


----------



## Lethior (26. Juni 2010)

*kramt lange in seinem Beutel und zieht dann einen dreckigen Lumpen hervor mit dem er den Stein auf seinem Stab poliert*
Warum seid ihr eigentlich hier her gekommen, Franceska?
Grimosch hatte seine mysteriöse Anomalie, aber was treibt euch hierher?


----------



## phipush1 (26. Juni 2010)

"Es müssten minütlich neue Berichte eintreffen."


----------



## Soladra (26. Juni 2010)

*lächelt*
Ich habe auf ein Wolfsheulen gewartet.


----------



## Deck5 (26. Juni 2010)

*lacht * selbst wenn er ein todesritter wäre und solange es kein dämon oder gar ein geißel dienender untoter ist ist es mir egal  ihr hingegen macht eure taten so auffälligdas man schon feindselig reagieren muss hätet ihr nie den seelenstein hervorgezogen oder euer kumpel den dämon beschworen hätte ich gegen euch auch nichts gehabt außerdem habe ich mit den rittern der schwarzen klinge frieden geschloßen und nicht wegen tirion


----------



## Lethior (26. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Weder bin ich Todesritter noch Geiseldiener. Und mit Dämonen und ähnlichem Gesindel will ich garnichts zu tun haben.
Wieso könnt ihr mir nicht einfach glauben, dass ich ein ganz normaler Magier bin?


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

*lächelt*
Weil ich meinen langjährigen Freunden vertraue.


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

*lächelt nervös*
"Ich habe gar keinen Dämonen beschworen!
Desweiteren, schaut euch doch mal Mortiferus an.Glaubt ihr im ernst ein normaler Magier würde eine Leich..äh ich meine
Blutkonserven so lange durch die Weltgeschichte tragen?Wohl kaum...."


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

*wird leicht wütend * ........grrr ihr wagt zu sagen das ich lüge du hast einen beschworen ihr habt viel zu viele andeutungen gemacht*wendet sich zum magier* tut mir leid ich kan euch auch nicht glauben ihr seid ein freundlicher magier kein normaler *grinst*


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

*kneift die Augen zusammen*
"Äh?Bin ich im falschen Film?Mortiferus nett?"
*fängt an zu prusten*
"Achso, haha jetzt verstehe ich den Witz!"
*lacht polternd*


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

SIe hat es ernst gemeint, Grimosch.
*alle Heiterkeit scheint auf einmal verflogen*


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

*hört auf zu lachen*
"So bescheuert kann sie doch gar nicht sein, oder?
Sie sollte doch spüren was er ist....und nicht mich beschuldigen ein Hexenmeister zu sein!"


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

meiner ansicht nach ist er nett*grinst*
.. na gut wenn ihr meint dann stell icvh mich dumm was ist er denn 
occ ich weiß mes wirklich nicht bin rp noob falls ihr es nicht mehr wisst occ off


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

"Ich hab leider versprochen nichts zu sagen...
Aber ich geb euch mal nen Tipp:
Der Tod ist für ihn kein so großes Hinderniss wie für euch..."
*lächelt geheimnissvoll*


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Nach dem Motto: "Oh, hallo Oma, wie gehts den so?"..."HIIIIIRRRRRRRNN!!!"


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

occ würdet ihr bitte mal aufhören mich zu ver?§%$/&% ??


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

Habe mir den Einleitungspost durchgelesen, und fange mal aus Langeweile an, einen Teil meiner Geschicht hier bei euch hineinzupflanzen.
Damit der ursprüngliche Verlauf nicht zu sehr durcheinander kommt, bitte ich euch, meinen Untoten nicht gleich auf den Scheiterhaufen
zu werfen oder etwas derart extremes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Tatsache, dass das Gasthaus im Schlingendorntal steht, passt mir ganz gut.

Name: Shadoweye
Rasse: Untot
Berufung: Schattenpriester
Beschreibung: Seine Robe ist mit silbrigen Stickereien verziert, ein ebenso geschmückter Umhang bedeckt seinen Rücken. In seiner Hand 
trägt er einen langen Stab mit ungewöhnlichem Kopf. Er trägt seidene Handschuhe und bis auf das Gesicht ist nichts von seiner fahlen
Haut zu sehen. Seine Augen haben keine Pupillen und sind gänzlich schwarz.

*Mit einem leisen Knarren öffnet sich die Tür des Gasthauses, und ein Untoter betritt den Raum. Nach einem raschen Blick nimmt er
ganz am Rande platz an einem Tisch*
"Eine Tasse heißes Wasser, bitte."
*Den Stab lehnt er neben sich an die Wand und zieht ein kleines Medallion aus einer Falte seiner Robe, dreht es immer wieder in seinen 
Händen und sieht es nachdenklich an.*


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

*lächelt dem Untoten zu*
Seid gegrüßt, Verlassener.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

*Shadoweye sieht von seinem Medaillion auf und blickt den Sprecher an.*
"Hallo."


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

Mein Name ist Franceska. Wie heißt ihr?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

"Man nennt mich Shadoweye, was Auge der Schatten bedeuten soll. Nun, ob das stimmt kann ich nicht
sagen, ich beherrsche die Sprache der Magie nicht."


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo Verlassener ...Franceska ich weiß was Mortiferus ist ich finde es zwar nicht ok das er mich angelogen hat aber er ist nett und solange er nicht irgenwelche mätzchen macht würde ich euch lieber auf dem Scheiterhaufen sehen.Ich habe in Eiskrone auch schon mit den rittern der schwarzen klinge zusammen gearbeitet und da hat es mir auch nichts aus gemacht mit Untoten zusammen zu arbeiten also.Ich habe sogar schon aufträge von Untoten angenommen heißt den Rittern der schwarzen Klinge.Wir heißt der Argentumkreuzug und sie haben ein ... mhh wie soll ich das nennen vorläufiges Bündnis kann man sagen obwohl es mehr einem festen Bündnis gleicht


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

Die Sprache der Magier? Sagt mir Nix, ich kenn nur Eredun.
*lächelt Shadoweye an*
Was führt einen Gefolgsmann Sylvanas' wie ihr es seid, hierher?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

*Steckt das Medaillion weg und sucht nach Worten*
"Sylvanas hat mich freigegeben, ich habe den Verlassenen mehr gedient als gut sein kann. Jetzt bin ich hier, weit weg
von dem Regime der Bansheekönigin."
*Nach einigem Zögern, in dem er abwägt was er sagen kann und was nicht, fügt er hinzu*
"Ich bin kein Verlassener mehr."


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

*guckt misstrauisch* kein Verlassener mehr ???? mhh was seid ihr dann?? ein streiter der horde ...wohlkaum also was seit ihr


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

*Sieht die Frau mit wehmütigem Blick an*
"Ich bin frei."
*nach einem kurzen Moment fügt er hinzu*
"So frei zumindest, wie ich es als Untoter sein kann."


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

FREI?!.... wenn da stimmt was ich vermute auch wenn ich selber daran zweifle haben sowohl horde als auch allianz einen grund dirket und mit vereinten kräften direkt auf unterstadt loszugehen


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

*hustet*
Was die Varulven dazu veranlassen würde, die Verlassenen zu unterstützen. 
*verdreht die Augen*
Hört nicht auf sie, Shadoweye. Sie ist seltsam, aber meistens nett.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

*Leichte Verwirrung macht sich in seinem Blick bemerkbar*
"Was wisst Ihr, vom Licht gesegnete?"
*Zu Franziska gewandt*
"Wusstet Ihr nicht, dass Narren Könige sein können?"


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

tut mir leid war nur ne vermutung
keine ahnung ob sie es weiß aber ich weiß es


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

"Ich wiederhole mich: Was wisst Ihr von den Verlassenen?"


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Niemand weiß das besser als die Narren selbst... oder die Gaukler.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

"Oder die, die sich auf das Gedankenlesen verstehen."
*Ein Lächeln macht sich auf dem fahlen, ansonsten unversehrten Gesicht breit*
"Keine Angst, ich lese niemandes Gedanken einfach so. Deshalb frage ich ja nach."
*Dreht sich nach dem Tresen um*
"Ich hätte gerne eine Tasse heißes Wasser!"


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

"Sag mal Franceska, ich glaube die Paladin mag uns nicht!
Das sie da lieber mit einem Nekromanten..."
*wendet sich dem Untoten zu*
"Tachen."
*wackelt bedrohlich mit dem Zeigefinger*
"Versucht gar nich erst meine Gedanken zu lesen...."


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

*neugierig*
Woher habt ihr diese Fähigkeit? Habt ihr sie gelernt oder hattet ihr sei seit eurer...
*scheint nach dem ricchtigem Wort zu suchen*
...seit eurer Erweckung?
*griinst*
Wann hat uns bitte jemals ein Paladin gemocht?


----------



## Lethior (27. Juni 2010)

*blickt mit emotionslosem Gesicht auf den Neuankömmling, scheint es aber nicht nötig zu haben ein Wort an ihn zu verlieren und wendet sich der Paladina zu*
Ich würde es bevorzugen, wenn ihr mich nicht mit der Schwarzen Klinge in Verbindung bringt. Ich hatte nie etwas mit dem Lichkönig zu tun.
*ein fürchterliches Grinsen huscht über sein Gesicht*
Jedenfalls nicht mehr, als jeder andere meiner Zunft.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

*Mit einem Seufzen beginnt Shadoweye zu erzählen*
"Nur einen Tag nach meiner Auferstehung erhielt ich diese Fähigkeit. Zu Beginn habe ich noch lange
gebraucht, um einen Verstand lesen zu können, jetzt muss ich darauf achten, dass es nicht 
versehentlich passiert, so leicht geht es inzwischen von der Hand. Es ist die Grundlegendste Fähigkeit
aller Schattenpriester, denn darauf basieren die meisten Zauber. Während das Lich den Leib berührt,
so wirken die Schatten auf den Geist."
*Kramt das Medallion von vorhin wieder aus seiner Robe*
"Ich war zuvor ein Priester des Lichtes, müsst Ihr wissen."
*Das kleine, vergoldete Medallion ist geformt wie ein Lichtkreis, das Symbol der Kirche des heiligen Lichtes.*


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Soso...Da sieht man wieder, welche Seite mehr drauf hat!
*grinst*
Zwei zu Null für die Dunkelheit.


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

"Naja, wenn die Untoten hier nur ein Funken heiliger magie abkriegen brennen sie lichterloh..."
*kichert leise*
"Jetzt mal im Ernst Franceska: Licht und schatten gleichen sich aus.
Die beiden sind Urkräfte, 2 göttliche Pole die schon immer existiert haben.Naja, zumindest glaub ich das."
*kratzt sich am Kinn*


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

*seufst* mhh ich habe keine andere wahl aber ich muss dem goblin recht geben ... *macht eine handbewegung in der luft* naaj solange ihr keine seelensteine vor meinen augen macht oder eure dämonenn verdammt gut im griff habt ist es mir egal *geht zu der hexenmeisterin und reicht ihr die hand* waffenstillstand??
*lacht als sie den prister hör*t vergesst es meine gedanken wollten schon viele lesen 9 von 10 sind gestorben und von ihren schatten aufgezert worden  ach und ich habe euch gelobt ich halte große stücke audf die ritter der schwarzen klinge


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

*wendet sich jetzt wieder dem Untoten zu, anscheinend interessiert*
"Ich habe über euren Orden gelesen...
Stimmt es das ihr die Tugenden des Lichts umgedreht habt und so den Schatten anrufen könnt?Und ist
es euren Hohepriestern wirklich schon gelungen sich in dunkler Energie aufzulösen?"
*legt seine Arme auf Den Thresen und stützt so seinen Kopf*


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Mag schon sein, aber diejenigenn, die dem Licht nicht in den heiligen Hintern kriechen, sind mir, sofern sie mich nicht töten wollen, um eniges sympatischer.
*schlägt ein, beäugt die Paladina aber trotzdem noch ein wenig mistrauisch*
Waffenstillstand.
*werdet sich wieder Shadoweye zu*


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

*zückt vor freudiger Erwartung eine Gänsefeder und nimmt ein Stück Pergament aus einem Beutel, er will wohl mitschreiben*


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

*lacht*
Typisch Grimosch!


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

*kniet sich beim goblin hin* auch wir sollen waffenstillstand haben


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

*schaut kurz die Paladin fragend an, richtet schnell sein wieder auf den Untoten, der wohl gleich etwas sagen will*


----------



## Lethior (27. Juni 2010)

*trällert spöttisch*
Friede auf Erde und Friede zwischen allen Kreaturen!


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

*kichert*
Genau so ist es, Mortiferus!


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

*starrt alle böse an*
"Pst!"


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

*guckt den nekromanten an * mhh wollt ihr lieber das ich hier den berserker spiele  mhh ok *schießt einen lichtbllitz sauf den nekromanten ab der vor seiner nase in funken zerplatzt* mhh ich glaube das wolltet ihr nicht*reicht dem goblin die hand* mhh?


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt kurz die Hand der Paladin*
"Zufrieden?"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

"Dunkelheit?"
*Der Priester schüttelt den Kopf*
"Euch zu erklären, was die Schatten wirklich sind, würde viel Zeit in anspruch nehmen. Nun, wenn ihr sie 
denn übrig habt: Die Schatten sind nur bedingt als der Gegenpol zum Licht anzusehen. Man muss unterscheiden,
ob man von Dunkelheit oder von den Schatten spricht. Die Dunkelheit ist das Urböse, das Licht, das reine Gute.
Die Schatten liegen zwischen diesen beiden Mächten. Stellt eine Kerze in die Dunkelheit, und ihr werdet sehen,
das Licht der Flamme wirft einen langen Schatten, hinein in die Dunkelheit."
*steckt das Medallion weg und knüpft sich den Umhang auf*
"Nie habe ich die Tugenden missachtet, selbst jetzt noch versuche ich mich von jeder Sünde frei zu halten.
Sich gänzlich in einen Schatten aufzulösen ist tatsächlich eine Fähigkeit, aber nur ich bin dazu in der Lage. Ihr
findet keinen anderen Priester, der dazu in der Lage ist. Nur weil ich es in der Arena von Orgrimmar vorführte,
bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass jeder Priester der Schatten das kann."
*Hebt seinen Umhang für alle sichtbar in die Höhe*
"Das Stickmuster hier ergibt ein Symbol, das für die Schatten steht, so wie der Lichtkreis für das Licht steht."


----------



## Lethior (27. Juni 2010)

*mit einer Handbewegung wischt er die verbliebenen Funken aus seinem Sichtfeld*
Ist ja schon gut. Ich will keinen Ärger.
*lauscht dem Untoten interessiert*


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juni 2010)

*grinst spöttisch*
"Nana, da will wohl einer schummeln.Ich kenne da zufällig einen Schattenpriester, der das auch mal geschafft hat.
Ich hab eigentlich nur gefragt um zu sehen, ob ihr ein Wichtigtuer seid oder nicht....


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

*Sieht den Missbrauch des heiligen Lichts und nimmt es mit einem Stirnrunzeln auf*
"Es wundert mich nicht, dass wir uns damals in unserem Kloster von Euch Paladinen
abgegrenzt hatten. Als Scharlachroter wusste ich, was das tragen des Lichtes wirklich
bedeutet."


----------



## Lethior (27. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Erst Scharlachroter und dann Untoter. Welch Ironie.


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

*setzt sich ohne worte an den tisch es sieht aus als ob sie schmerzen hätte*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

*Dreht sich um*
"Die Dispersion mit den Schatten basiert auf einer Art der Magie, die sonst keiner beherrscht.
Ich habe mein Wissen nicht geteilt, daher bin ich der Einige."
*hebt seinen Stab auf und streckt ihn nach oben*
"Es gibt vieles, das andere Schattenpriester nicht können. Allister, das Oberhaupt unserer Klasse,
wird dir dies bestätigen."
*grinst ein wenig*
"Er beneidet mich darum, doch respektiert er meine Gründe."


----------



## Deck5 (27. Juni 2010)

*geht gekrümmz nach oben*


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Da muss ich dir Recht geben, Mortiferus...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

*wirft der Paladina das kleine, goldene Medallion zu*
"Betet und nehmt Euch Zeit, zu verstehen, was das Licht uns beizubringen versucht.
Mir scheint, Ihr habt es verlernt."


----------



## Lethior (27. Juni 2010)

Genau, nimm dir Zeit und denk darüber nach was das Licht uns lehrt. Und nicht vergessen, denk immer daran was die Scharlachroten tun, denn alles töten was auch nur einen Hauch Böses an sich hat, das ist die wahre Lehre des Lichts!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. Juni 2010)

"Man muss naiv sein um zu glauben, dass alles schon immer so war, wie es das jetzt ist! Vor allem von einem
niederen Dämonenfreund muss ich mir etwas derartiges nicht gefallen lassen."
*legt sich zwei Finger an den Kopf*
"Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Jagd auf Euereins zu machen. Bisher hat mich das Gesetzt der
Verlassenen davon abgehalten."
*zieht kleine Kreise mit seiner Hand*
"Nun, das steht mir nicht mehr im Weg."
*blickt den Hexer vielsagend an*


----------



## phipush1 (28. Juni 2010)

"Entschuldigung, aber ohne Nkromanten währen auch die Verlassenen...ähm am Arsch!
Jetzt wo der Lichkönig tot ist, kommt kein großer Nachschub mehr bei euch an."
*lächelt freundlich*
"Eure Zeit ist sogar begrenzter als meine, um ehrlich zu sein."


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
ich kann mir denken, dass ihr für Nachschub in euren Reihen sorgt,wie auch immer, was, Shadoweye?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

"Mensch und Goblin glauben sich besser unter den Verlassenen auszukennen als ich?"
*kramt erneut ein Medallion aus seiner Robe, doch ist dieses Medallion größer und zeigt das
Wappen der Verlassenen*
"Das habe ich von der Bansheekönigin höchstselbst dereinst erhalten!"
*Steckt das Schmuckstück wieder weg*
"Nekromanten sind nur spärlich gesäht, denn willenlose Kadaver nutzen uns nicht viel. Und kein
Nekromant versteht sich darauf, jemanden mit freiem Willen zu erwecken. Dazu ist allein der Fluch
in der Lage, der auf dem Land liegt. Stirb in Lordaeron, und du wirst sicherlich wieder erwachen."


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

*hat aufmerksam zugehört*
Interessant...äüßerst interessant.
*grinst*
Da müsst ihr aber ganz schön was draufhaben, wen die Basheeköngin mit euch redet...
*grinst breiter*
Und selbst wenn die Menschen irgendwann aussterben, wird es euch noch geben, oder? Die Magie des Fluches dürfte doch verhindern, das eure....sagen wir mal sterblichen Überreste zerfallen, nicht?


----------



## phipush1 (28. Juni 2010)

"Und die ganzen Leichen die beim Posten der Argentumdämmerung liegen zählen nicht?"
*lächelt*
"Im übrigen kommt es auf den Zauber des Nekromanten an.Desto mächtiger der Zauber und der Zauberer,
desto stärker wird der Geist des Untoten.In diesem Falle entstehen keine sabbernden Ghule..."
*wendet sich Franceska zu*
"Nur bedingt richtig.Ein Untoter kann sich einen neuen Kopf, Arm oder sonst was annähen lassen.
Sobald aber die nekromantischen Energien erloschen sind, die ihm ja am Leben erhalten,  kippt er tot um."


----------



## Lethior (28. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt fast verständnislos den Kopf*
Warum sollte ich Untote mit freiem Wilen erwecken?
*deutet auf den Untoten*
Mit ihm und seinem Volk habe ich Gründe genug bei sabbernden Guhlen und anderen Knochengerüsten zu bleiben.


----------



## phipush1 (28. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
"Meine Rede.Zu dumm das der gute alte Lichkönig anders dachte als wir.Ich bevorzuge ja Wesen, die sich frei artikulieren können
und treu sind."
*kichert*
"Ist zwar eher selten, aber naja."


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

*Franceskas Gesichtszüge werden wieder hart, als würde sie sich an etwas sehr Unangenehmes erinnern*
Ich find Verlassene können auch...Freunde sein. AUßerdem sind sie in mancherlei vernünfitiger als wir, die noch am Leben sind...
*in ihr Augen tritt ein seltsames Funkeln*


----------



## phipush1 (28. Juni 2010)

"Freunde eher weniger.Die können eigentlich nur noch aus schadenfreude lachen, weil sie durch dunkler Magie am Leben erhalten werden.
Aber sie können durchaus gute Geschäftspartner sein."
*nickt eifrig*


----------



## Breoal (28. Juni 2010)

*Zieht sich die Kapuze aus dem Gesicht, die ihn bisher im Dunkeln verschwinden lies*
Ich habe schon viele gehört, musste vieles, dass gegen mich oder mein Volk gesagt wurde einfach so heruntergeschluckt, aber manchmal muss man trotzdem was sagen.
Als erstes möchte ich mich Shadoweye vorstellen. Man nennt mich Ministry, einst Menschen Priester, dem die Künste der Disziplin gelehrt wurden.
Ich habe mich wie ihr von den Verlassenen abgewendet, da ich mich nicht mit deren Ritualen und Nekromantie auseinander setzen möchte.
Eins unterscheidet uns aber dennoch. Im Gegensatz zu euch, was nicht negativ gemeint ist, habe ich wieder zu meinem Ursprünglichen Ich zurückgefunden und probiere, und habe es sogar schon fast geschafft, mein definitives altes Ich wieder zu finden...uns sind ja leider nur Erinnerungen geblieben...
Zu eurem schönen Amulett *greift sich an den Hals und zieht eine zierliche Silberkette aus seinem Umhang hervor, an der das gleiche Amulett hängt*
Diese bekommt jeder und jede Untote, der sich als würdig erweist, etwas zu Leisten.
*wendet sich den anderen zu*
Was das ist, liegt ganz in den Augen unserer Herrscherin Sylvana. Für sie gibt es kein Richtig oder Falsch...Ich habe sie als Anführerin kennengelernt, die einen viel erweiterten Horizont hat als Varian Wrynn zum Beispiel, obwohl er auch ein ausgezeichneter Herrscher ist!
Und dass Nekromanten, Untote, Dämonen vom Licht zerfressen werden *kichert* wäre ich dann noch unter euch?
Alles ist eine Sache der Einstellung, der Akzeptanz ständig mit Schmerzen zu leben.
Ja, auch ich brauche die gleiche Energie wie die anderen Untoten...aber zu dieser kommt man auch anders...Gehirne aussaugen, blutüberströmte Rituale...* kichert noch mehr* läppische Erzählungen und Gerüchte.
Aber Shadoweye, erzählt bitte mehr von eurem Werdegang als Schattenpriester...ich interessire mich sehr!


----------



## Lethior (28. Juni 2010)

Mich würde eher eure Geschichte interessieren, Ministry.
Was hat euch dazu getrieben beim Licht zu bleiben?


----------



## Breoal (28. Juni 2010)

Ihr wollt das wirklich erfahren...ich weiss nicht...ich erzähle nur ungern...ach...lasst mir ein bisschen Zeit zum Überlegen

/ooc während der Arbeit leider nicht so vorteilhaft lange Geschichten zu erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /oocoff


----------



## Lethior (28. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Dann bekommt ihr halt noch Zeit.
*trinkt den Krug leer*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

*Hat Ministrys Vorstellung ihne Unterbrechung zugehört*
"Einer, der dem Weg der Disziplin gefolgt ist? Sagt, in welcher Region wurde Euch das beigebracht?
In den letzten Jahrhunderten wurden es mit jeder Generation weniger, die das beherrschten."
*streicht sich mit der Hand über das Kinn*
"Allister ist ein Großmeister darin, der Einzige den ich kenne, der die Schmerzunterdrückung beherrscht.
Sie war es letztenendes, was ihn umbrachte."
*Blickt Ministry eingehend in die Augen*
"Ihr versucht, Euer altes Ich wieder zu finden? Ich habe das schon längst, weshalb ich mich nicht dazu 
durchringen kann, es wieder ganz zu sein."
*nimmt einige Manakristalle und ein Messer aus seiner Tasche, die er umhängen hat und beginnt damit,
die Kristalle aufzulösen*

[/ooc: Falls nicht erwähnt, in meiner Geschichte halte ich mich in vielem nicht an WoW, beispielsweise
kann ein Untoter kein Licht wirken, ohne körperlich zu verbrennen, noch kann er von Giften oder
Derartigem beeinflusst werden.]

"Ich möchte Euch allen in einem Punkt widersprechen. Vor allem von Euch, Ministry, hätte ich gedacht, 
Ihr würdet die Antwort kennen. In mir - deutet auf seine Brust - ist keine Nekromantische Magie. 
Genausowenig wie in irgend einem Verlassenen. Der Fluch der Geißel bewirkte zwar unser Erwachen,
ist es aber nicht, was uns wach hält. Als jemand, der noch Heute Diszipline Zauber wirkt, solltet Ihr es
doch in Euch gespührt haben. Es ist nicht nur der freie Wille, der uns von den Geißeldienern unterscheidet.
Wir haben unsere Seele wieder in dieser Welt! Unser Geist ist aus dem Schlaf des Todes erweckt worden,
und er ist es, der uns antreibt. Die Seelenstärke in uns, die in unserer Menschlichen Existenz gebrannt
hat, tut dies wieder. Wie sonst sollten wir dazu in der Lage sein, Diszipline Zauber zu wirken?"
*konzentriert sich nun genauer auf die in seiner Hand wabernden Magie der Manakristalle, und das 
Messer in der anderen Hand. Mit geschlossenen Augen und einem Glühen über der Waffe, vollbringt
er die Verzauberung. Als das sanfte Leuchten wieder verschwindet, öffnet er die Augen und wirft das
Messer an die Tür*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

"Was Sylvanas angeht, muss ich Euch ebenfalls widersprechen. Ohh, mir hat sie damals auch imponiert!
Ich war Ihr zwar nie besonders ergeben, achtete Sie jedoch als Jemanden, die weiß, was sie zu tun hat.
Die vom Schmerz und Elend gelernt hätte! Von wegen! Sie ist dem Wahnsinn recht nahe, glaubt mir."
*streckt die Hand zur Tür hin aus, woraufhin das Messer wieder in seine Hand geflogen kommt*
"Ich habe es in ihr gelesen."


----------



## Deck5 (28. Juni 2010)

*als ein greifenschrei zu hören ist rennt die paladina raus und wirft dennis dabei fast um der garade reinkommen wollte * mhh ich glaube diese taverne bringt frauen dazu wurentbrannt wegzurennen*lacht* mhh zwei untote ein goblin und die weiederbelebte mhh wie heißt ihr eigentlich??

occ wer auf meinen ersten post guckt weißt was ich mit wiederbelebte meine occ off


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

[auf welcher Seite ist dein erster Post?]


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

ooc/ auch ich frage; HÄ? 7ooc off

*grinst*
Oh, Hallöchen Dennis.


----------



## Deck5 (28. Juni 2010)

*occ auf seite 41 less dir die posts mal durch dann weißte was ich mein ^^ occ off*


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

/ooc ich schnalls ned /ooc off


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

[Habs noch immer nicht gerafft, ist es wichtig?]


----------



## Deck5 (28. Juni 2010)

[ ne habe gesagt als franceska einmal abgehauen ist was sie denn mit der gemacht hääten 10 mal sterben lassen und danach wiederbelbt!]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

[Deine Paladina ist jetzt raus, dafür ist ein "Dennis" in die Taverne gekommen, oder wie?]


----------



## Deck5 (28. Juni 2010)

[ja gesagt]
hallo wie heißt ihr denn nun??


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

*grinst*
Franceska. Die, die zehnmal getötet wurde.
 Aja, sowas ist fein...


----------



## Lethior (28. Juni 2010)

Mortiferus.
*nickt dem Mann zu*
Und ihr seid Dennis wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

"Shadoweye, und das da ist Schattenbild."
*auf seinen Stab zeig*


----------



## Soladra (28. Juni 2010)

*zieht die Augenbrauen zusammen*
Ihr gebt eurem Stab einen Namen?


----------



## Breoal (28. Juni 2010)

*beginnt zu lachen*
Ach mein lieber Shadoweye, ihr habt mir wohl nicht richtig zugehört. Genau das wollte ich ja zum Ausdruck bringen. Es ist keine Nekromantie nötig, jedoch könnt ihr mir nicht erzählen, dass wenn ihr mit der Macht des Lichtes arbeitet, euch mehr geistig anstrengen müsst und von euren geistigen Reserven mehr aufgebraucht wird als bei der Schattenkunst.
Es herrscht ein ständiger Schmerz...glaubt mir...mann gewöhnt sich aber daran...auch jetzt in diesem Moment, brennt es in mir förmlich...zu Beginn war es unglaublich schrecklich, aber man kann es kontrollieren und unterdrücken.
Ihr seht mich als Alter Mann, der gebückt durch die Welt geht und schwere Zeiten mitgemacht haben muss, dabei bin ich und habe ich das nicht.
Als ich als Untoter auferstanden bin, da hat man mich auch die Künste der Schatten beigebracht. Man wird ja regelrecht in einen Topf geworfen. Sylvana war es, die merkte, dass ich mich gegen den normalen Weg der Untoten sträubte. Und sie war es, die mir die ersten Hinweise, Anlaufstellen und Namen nannte, bei denen ich mein Ich finden konnte.
Ja, in gewisser Weise habt ihr Recht, Sylvana wird zu 100% vom Hass angetrieben...Vom Hass, der ihr geschah, der tagtächlich auf uns Untote niederprasselt...Aber sie hat ihren Stolz, ihre Weisheit längst nicht verloren...Wäre sie gegen das eigene Apothekarium vergegangen, als dieses uns verraten hat? Hätte sie hoch im Norden zum Fortschritt im Kampf gegen die Geisel mitgeholfen?
Klar, ihr könnt argumentieren, sagen, dass sie das aus Eigennutzen macht.
Aber das einzige was sie will, ist die Wahrheit. Die Wahrheit was mit ihr, mit den Untoten passiert ist. Die Wahrheit von 1000enden und aber 1000den Seelen die von Arthas gefangen wurden...
Würde sie sonst jedem einzelnen Untoten ihr Amulet verleihen? Jedem einzelnen persönlich?
Auf eine Art ist sie wahnsinnig, klar, aber muss man das nicht sein als Untoter *grinst*

Zu meiner Ausbildung kann ich euch nichts sagen, weil ich euch noch nicht kenne, aber Allister ist mir nicht unbekannt, sein Können und Wissen war und ist enorm und unerschöpflich.

[ooc: ich hoffe wir reden nicht aneinander vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Breoal (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Dennis, seid gegrüsst, ich bin Ministry.


----------



## Deck5 (28. Juni 2010)

Möchte jemand karten spielen mir ist immoment nicht danach irgendwelche edelsteine zu schleifen *gehtr zum wirt* ihr duldet meinen greif d<amit das klar ist*der wirt nickt zögerlich* gut *pfeift un der plattengreif kommt zu dem stuhl von dennis und legt sich dort hin* geht wieder zu seinem stuhl und krault seinen greif zwischen den panzeplatten*


----------



## phipush1 (28. Juni 2010)

/ooc
Also nur noch mal zum Verständniss:
Du spielst eine Geschichte in Warcraft, die sich aber nicht immer an die Gegebenheiten hält?
/ooc off
"Klingbeutel mein Name."


----------



## Breoal (28. Juni 2010)

[ooc: an die Warcraft Geschichte halte ich mich, das einzige was ja nicht geht ist dass ich als Untoter Licht ertrage]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

[Ich fürchte, ich kann da nicht mitreden, Ministry, mein Charakter befindet sich noch zu BC-Zeiten, weder hat Sylvanas bei mir gegen 
Apotheker gekämpft, noch kann ein Untoter das Licht bei mir wirken (klar, es geht, nur wenn man selbst lichterloh in Flammen steht,
hatte es keinen echten Nutzen)]

*Lauscht Ministrys Ausführungen über Sylvanas*
"Mag sein, dass ihr Hass nur einer von vielen ist. Ich aber rede von Wahnsinn, der sie leitet.
Sie hat Pläne, langfristige Pläne. Ich kenne sie alle, weshalb ich hier bin."
*Hebt Schattenbild in die Höhe*
"Ich habe mir den Namen nicht ausgesucht. Wobei jedes denkende Wesen einen Namen besitzt, nicht wahr?"


----------



## Lethior (28. Juni 2010)

[ Fasst das Mal bitte nicht zu eng mit der Geschichte, bzw. gebt den Leuten, die eine sinnvolle Erklärung haben für ihre Handlung auch die Chance so zu handeln.]

*winkt ab*
Nein, danke ich halte nicht viel vom Kartenspiel. Soetwas verdirbt nur den Charakter.
*deutet auf den Greifen*
Ein schönes Exemplar.
*blickt mit gerunzelter Stirn auf den Stab*
Denkendes Wesen?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

"Niemand kann mir meinen Stab stehlen, er würde den Dieb augenblicklich strafen. Wie
ich bereits sagte, meine Kenntnisse gehen weit über das gewöhnlicher Schattenpriester."
*Blickt zu Ministry*
"Den Weg der Disziplin bin ich unter Allisters Führung auch gewandelt. Bis an die 
Antimagischen Zauber bin ich ihn gegangen, darunter die Massenbannung."


----------



## Breoal (28. Juni 2010)

[ooc ok, einiges klar, zu BC hatten die Verlassenen/Sylvana natürlich noch nicht den Stellenwert, den sie heute bei der Horde geniest.
und da ich das erste mal RP betreibe, wollte ich das nur kurz geklärt haben, dass das nicht ausartet und eine friedlich Runde bleibt, die noch Stunden RP betreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]

Shadoweye, bereden wir dass mal unter uns, ich glaube nicht dass unsere Geschichte die anderen etwas angeht, oder ist es von wichtiger Bedeutung für alle?
*steht auf und ruft Richtung Thresen* einen Becher heisses Wasser bitte *setzt sich zu Dennis an den Tisch*
Wenn ihr mir das Spiel erklärt, spiele ich mit Vergnügen, ich entsinne mich das als Kleiner Knabe auch gelernt zu haben.
Ich hoffe ihr habt Nachsicht und wir müssen nicht gleich um Geldbeträge spielen. *kramt gleichzeitig einen Kräuterbeutel aus dem Gewand, um wahrscheinlich einen Tee vorzubereiten*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

"Besser, wir lassen das Thema gänzlich ruhen. Schon bald wird man onehin nichts anderes zu hören bekommen."
*An den Baarkeeper gewandt*
"Ich bitte auch um einen Becher heißen Wassers! Ich bat schon vor langem darum!"


----------



## Breoal (28. Juni 2010)

*blickt Shadoweye in die Augen, will nochmal nachhaken, lässt es aber sein und wendet sich wieder Dennis zu*


----------



## Lethior (28. Juni 2010)

*wendet sich dem Schattenpriester zu*
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht genau erklären was mit diesem denkenden Stab gemeint ist?
Eine eingeschlossene Seele oder etwas in der Art?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

*Kommt der Bitte nach Erklärung nach*
"Es ist mehr eine unvollständige Seele. Schattenbild kann Denken und Handeln, jedoch
weder fühlen, noch sich selbst äußern. Er ist Waffe wie auch Werkzeug, dient mir als
Kraftlieferant und als Leibwächter."


----------



## Lethior (28. Juni 2010)

*hebt erstaunt eine Augenbraue in die Höhe*
Interessant. Woher habt ihr ihn?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

"Dies zu verraten ist mir nicht gestattet."
*Der Barkeeper stellt einen großen Becher heißen Wassers vor dem Priester ab.
Dieser schlingt nur die Hände um den Becher, macht aber keine Anstalten davon zu
trinken*


----------



## Lethior (28. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Dann nicht.


----------



## Deck5 (28. Juni 2010)

*erkläart dem priester das spiel während er einen happen für seinen greif aus dem beutel holt unf ihn schnell dem greif gibt dieser frisst ihn  auch sofort auf * oh armer hat dir ohfeliaa nichts zu essen gegeben?? *mischt die karten  und teilt sie aus*mhh ich ziehe ne karte*zieht eine karte*

*occ musst nur hohes mittleres blatt oder niedriges blatt schreiben oder halt ne karte ziehen mehr net occ off*


----------



## Deck5 (28. Juni 2010)

*geht kurz nach draußen auf einmal hört man ein geklirr vonn schwertern und dann kommt dennis wütend in die bar zurück * diese mistkerle ..........., und .......... ich fass es nicht erst überfallen die mich und dann das jetzt reichts van cleef ist spätestens in 5 tagen tod wer mitkommen will soll das tun 


occ wenn keiner mitkommt verreckt mein char wenn alle mitkommen wird es nur ne kurze schlacht mehr nicht nicht sowas mit unendlich viele diener und und und  occ off


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

"Van Cleef? Der Händler und Steinmetz? Was hat er mit einem schlechten Dieb zu schaffen?"


----------



## Deck5 (28. Juni 2010)

*gibt dem priester den brief den er gefunden hatt* *dort steht drauf gebt mir 10000 gold oder eure famielie inklusive schwester ist tod geschrieben Edwin van cleef*
diese dreckigen defias


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

*Nimmt den Brief entgegen und liest ihn mit einem Stirnrunzeln*
"Das ist unmöglich von Van Cleef. Er hat... wartet einmal, wie lange ist das jetzt her?
Eine Ewigkeit, so scheint es mir... egal, er hat einmal eine große Summe an das 
Kloster gespendet. In einem Brief hat er sich anschließend dafür bedankt, dass der
Abt einen Flügel der Bibliothek nach ihm benannt hat. Der Brief hängt dort aus, ich
kenne daher die Schrift des Gildemeisters. Und außerdem, wieso sollte dieser Mann
etwas derartiges Ankündigen? Er ist reich wie ein Goblinfürst."
*Reicht den Brief mit der zittrigen Schrift wieder zurück*


----------



## Lethior (28. Juni 2010)

*grinst grimmig*
Van Cleef ist schon lange nicht mehr der, den ihr kennt. 
Er ist jetzt der Herr über die Defias. Sagt euch der Name etwas?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

"Defias? Nein. Erzählt mir, wieso ist er nicht mehr der Selbe?"


----------



## Lethior (28. Juni 2010)

Er und seine Steinmetze bauten Sturmwind in der Pracht auf in der es die Allianz heute kennt, nachdem es durch die alte Horde zerstört wurde.
Der Adel Sturmwinds verweigerte Van Cleef allerdings jede Bezahlung dafür.
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Und so haben sie den wohl besten Steinmetz aus der Stadt vertrieben.
Um sich zu rächen hat er jene um sich geschart, die gegen Sturmwind waren. Verräter, Mörder, Diebe.
Ursprünglich wollte er Gerechtigkeit. Inzwischen ziehen die Defias und ihre Bruderschaft durch die Gebiete Sturmwinds, nehmen den Baurn das Land und tun alles um Sturmwind auf sie aufmerksam zu machen. Man könnte sagen, ganz Westfall liegt in ihrer Hand.
Von den edlen Motiven ist nichtsmehr geblieben.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

"Bedauerlich. Ich werde meine Lehre daraus ziehen. Doch wieso sollte er es auf Euch abgesehen haben?"


----------



## Lethior (28. Juni 2010)

Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Normalerweise treiben sich die Defias nicht so weit in den Süden. Was muss man anstellen, damit man so von ihnen verfolgt wird?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. Juni 2010)

"Man muss ihn sich zum Feind gemacht haben. Also denkt nach: Was habt Ihr getan, um ihn gegen Euch aufzubringen?"


----------



## Deck5 (29. Juni 2010)

ok als ich jung wahr habe ich ein paar hundert umgebracht aber natürlich nach und nach  er hasst mich und ich hasse ihn das wissen wir beide und das obwohl ich schonmal die chance hatte ihn zutöten allerdings war ich früher paladin und dachte er ändert sich abe r das ist ja nicht eingetreten und jetzt will er mich er weiß wie er mich rumkrigt um nach seiner schnauze zu tanzen außerdem ist das boot mit dem er sturmwind angreifen will zwar tief in den todesmienen aber im eigentlichen schlingendorn tal er weiß wie stark ich bin und das will er ausnutzen


----------



## Breoal (29. Juni 2010)

Nach ihren Bauplänen würde ich vermuten, dass sie nördlich von Sturmwind eine Basis aufbauen, um ihre Angriffe von dort zu Planen, und ein Angriff Sturmwinds kann auch nicht ausgeschlossen werden...Aber um Sturmwind anzugreifen braucht es noch eine wesentlich grössere Piratenbande.

[ooc Dock5: Bitte geb dir bisschen mehr Mühe auf Satzzeichen und Gross/Kleinschreibung zu achten. Ist relativ schwer zu lesen. Nütze es als Übung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Lethior (29. Juni 2010)

Als ob eine wild zusammengewürfelte Truppe aus Verbrechern gegen Sturmwind bestehen könnte.
Bevor der Bau ihrer Kriegsmaschine fertig ist, werden sie sich untereinander umbringen, weil irgendwer Van Cleefs Führungsstärke in Frage stellt und dann ist das Problem gelöst.


----------



## phipush1 (29. Juni 2010)

*singt leise*


----------



## Soladra (29. Juni 2010)

*fällt lächelt in den Gesang ein*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Juni 2010)

*erkennt die Melodie und summt leise mit*


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

*zieht verärgert eine Schnute*
"Sagt doch einfach das ich nicht singen kann."
*zieht eine Rolle Pergament aus dem Beutel und eine Feder*
"Ich werde mal den Wolf benachrichtigen...."


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

Worüber denn? Ich dachte ihr hättet schon einen Brief an ihn geschickt.


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Nännänäh!Ihr wisst doch gar nicht wo der Brief hin ist, Leichentransporter!"
*schreibt den Brief zu Ende, wickelt das Pergament zu einer Rolle und bindet ein seiden Fädchen darum*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*wirft dem Goblin einen wütenden Blick zu, beruhigt sich aber schnell wieder*
Und ich gehe davon aus, dass ihr es mir nicht so schnell sagen werdet, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Ne du, lass mal lieber.Sonst müssen mich hier alle lynchen und darauf hab ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt gar keine Lust."
*streckt die Zunge raus und schnippt, worauf das Pergament verschwindet*
"Pure Zauberei."
*kichert*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Solange ihr keine Briefchen an Sargeras schickt, werdet ihr hier wohl kaum Ärger bekommen.


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Stimmt auch wieder."
*kratzt sich am Kinn*
"Der erste ging nach Sturmwind."


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Und wo ist das Problem?
Ich habe zwar meine kleinen Probleme mit Sturmwind, aber warum sollte ich euch dafür lynchen?


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Ok nicht alle, aber diese Paladin.Die müsste mich umbringen, kähä!"


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*lacht kalt auf*
Sie müsste jeden einzelnen von uns umbringen!


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Auch die Leiche da?"
*deutet auf den Beutel*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*blickt den Goblin genervt an*
Es müsste bald jedem in ganz Beutebucht klar sein, was meine Berufung ist, also übertreibt es nicht.


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

*klatscht in die Hände*
"Ach kommt schon, das war ein Scherz.Nicht alle sind so grimmig wie ihr!"
*kichert*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

Ihr solltet froh sein, dass ihr soviel Spaß an euren Witzen habt.
Wenn Irgendeiner dieser lichtgläubigen Volltrottel, die die ganze Allianz bevölkern mitbekommt, was ich tue und was ich getan habe, bin ich nurnoch ein Häufchen Asche.


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Abgesehen von Untoten mag niemand NEKROMANTEN, aber mich solls nicht stören."
*kippt erneut vor lachen vom Stuhl*


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

*rappeld sich wieder auf*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*steht auf und drückt dem Goblin die Spitze seines Stabes an die Brust*
Es reicht jetzt. Lasst es ein oder ich werde dafür sorgen, dass eure Späße wie ihr sie nennt ein Ende haben.


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Jaja, schon gut."
*kichert immer noch wie wild*
"Außerdem hättet ihr nichts von meinem Tod.Obwohl doch, ihr würdet selbst sterben."


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*Versetzt dem Goblin noch einen Stoß bevor er wieder zu seinem Platz geht*
Mir haben schon viele den Tod versprochen.
*sein Gesicht wird ausdruckslos*
Und einer immer und immer wieder...
Geschaft hat es noch niemand.


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Dann bin ich eben der erste."
*schnippt ein wenig, bevor er sich wieder auf den Stuhl hieft*
"Außerdem bist du schon umstellt, kähä!"


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*sieht sich verwundert in dem Gasthaus um*
Ehm...
Von wem denn?


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

*wirkt nervös*
"Äh....von meinen kleinen...äh Kuscheltierfreunden!"
*sieht sich nervös um*
"Wo bbleibt ihr verdammt nochmal?"


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*lacht kalt auf*
Eine Bande gemeingefährlicher Kuscheltiere, die dazu auch noch unsichtbar sind, haben mich umstellt!
*blickt den Goblin entnervt an*
Wovon redet ihr wirklich?


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

*zischt leise*
"Das geht euch einen feuchten Kehricht an!"
*klatscht kurz und lächelt dann wieder*
"Werter Gastwirt, bringt mir doch bitte ein Glas Wein."


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

Ich würde schon gerne Wissen welche unsichtbare Macht mir da nach dem Leben trachtet, ich denke schon, dass es mich da etwas angeht, was genau diese Macht ist.
*blickt den Goblin mit einem widerwärtigem Grinsen an*
Oder meint ihr etwa nicht?


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Geht euch nichts an, nö."
*schlurft an seinem Weinbecher*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*für einen kurzen Moment macht sich Wut auf seinem Gesicht breit, allerdings beruhigt er sich schnell wieder*
Mir drohen könnt ihr ja sehr gut.
Aber ich vermute einfach nur ein loses Mundwerk dahinter.


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
"Wer weiß."


----------



## Deck5 (30. Juni 2010)

*guckt den Brief genauer an und erkennt das es eine Fälschung ist * was mhh  puh alles ok !Ok das mit Van Cleef wird doch nichts es sei denn jemand hat lust Ihn zu töten *lacht* zumindest hätte unser freund*zeigt auf den Nekromanten * ein neues Spielzaug.


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*wendet sich von dem Goblin ab*
Sicher nicht. Van Cleef mag im Leben ein mächtiger Mann gewesen sein, aber als Untoten könnte ich ihn in meinem Dienst nicht gebrauchen.
Menschen in meine Dienste zu stellen habe ich lange aufgegeben, ich habe mich größerem zugewandt.


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Redet ihr von Gnomen?"
*kichert*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*setzt ein freundliches Lächeln auf*
nein, mit Vorliebe Goblins,aber jetzt wo ihr es sagt langsam gehen mir die Knochen aus...


----------



## Deck5 (30. Juni 2010)

*muss laut los Lachen * ohhh.. der wa........ r  fies..*beruhigt Sich wieder*


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Tja, war ja klar das ihr die besten, schönsten und schlausten Wesen dieser Welt nehmt."
*hebt stolz den Kopf und scheint die Anspielung gar nicht bemerkt zu haben*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

Ich gebe euch 20 Goldstücke, wenn ihr das zurücknehmt.
*grinst scheinbar siegessicher*
Und übrigens habt ihr vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Goblins keinerlei Schwächen haben...


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Hach, leider sind auch wir nicht ganz perfekt.Wir haben die dumme Angewohnheit mit Menschen zu reden..."
*schüttelt traurig berührt den Kopf*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

Ihr habt auch die dumme Angewohnheit, den Menschen mit denen ihr redet auch noch leere Drohungen aufzuschwatzen.
*bestellt sich etwas Wasser*


----------



## Deck5 (30. Juni 2010)

*stürmt auf den Goblin zu und hält ihn sein Schwert vor die kehle* Ich hoffe Ihr habt eine gute Angewohnheit und zwar die Entschuldigung zu sagen


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Nö, habe ich nicht.Und jetzt steckt mal die Pieksnadel weg, bevor ihr euch noch verletzt."


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*lehnt sich in seinem Stuhl zurück und betrachtet mit einem zufriedenen Grinsen das Geschehen*
Wirt, ich glaube zu diesem Anlass nehme ich doch etwas Wein...


----------



## Deck5 (30. Juni 2010)

grrr entschuldigt Euch sofort oder Ihr werdet den nächsten Tag nicht erleben *in Dennis Gesicht ist die pure Wut zu sehen* obwohl ich möcht kein Blutvergießen *tritt den goblin gegen die Wand un setzt Sich wieder hin*


----------



## Deck5 (30. Juni 2010)

grrr entschuldigt Euch sofort oder Ihr werdet den nächsten Tag nicht erleben *in Dennis Gesicht ist die pure Wut zu sehen* obwohl ich möcht kein Blutvergießen *tritt den goblin gegen die Wand un setzt Sich wieder hin*


----------



## Deck5 (30. Juni 2010)

grrr entschuldigt Euch sofort oder Ihr werdet den nächsten Tag nicht erleben *in Dennis Gesicht ist die pure Wut zu sehen* obwohl ich möcht kein Blutvergießen *tritt den goblin gegen die Wand un setzt Sich wieder hin*


----------



## Deck5 (30. Juni 2010)

grrr entschuldigt Euch sofort oder Ihr werdet den nächsten Tag nicht erleben *in Dennis Gesicht ist die pure Wut zu sehen* obwohl ich möcht kein Blutvergießen *tritt den goblin gegen die Wand un setzt Sich wieder hin*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

[quattro-post? Gz, habe ich noch nie gesehen!]

*nimmt die Hände von dem Becher, desse Inhalt inzwischen kalt geworden ist*
"Einige von euch würden sich nun sicher über die Fähigkeit freuen, Gedanken lesen
zu können, nicht wahr?"


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

"Kommt mal runter...."
*nippt an seinem Weinbecher*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Gedankenlesen nicht nur Vorteile mit sich bringt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

*leicht nachdenklich*
"Da habt Ihr recht. Neben der Versuchung entdeckt man Wahrheiten, die schmerzen."
*zieht einen Habdschuh aus und starrt seine Hand an, derren Innenfläche verrußt ist*


----------



## Deck5 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich mag es einfach nicht wenn man Mich beleidigt, bzw meine Familie und Mich lasst es euch noch einmal Einfallen und ich mache kurzen Prozes und sollte sich die ach so schöne starke Hexe einmischen kann ich die gleich mit Kalt machen zur info nur nebenbei*holt einen Edelstein aus seiner Tache murmelt ein paar Worte und grinst dann sehr zu frieden der Edlestein ist blau* so versucht mal meine Gedanken zu lesen ich glaube ihr solltet es nicht tun zumindest solange ich meinen Helm aufhabe.
occ das war ernst gemeint mit dem kurzen prozes und sry wegen dem quadro post ach shadow danke^^ und ja ich hatte die ganze zeit den helm auf nur das visir halt nicht runtergeklappt occ off


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*grinst den Schattenpriester an*
So wie es aussieht nutzt euch eure Begabung hier sowieso nicht viel, da anscheinend alle ihre eigenen Mittel gegen die Gedankensicht haben. Außer mir.
*kratzt sich am Kinn*
Wenn ich es mir Recht überlege sollte ich mir auch mal sowas zulegen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

*sieht den Helm und höhrt die Warnung*
"Der Helm nützt nichts, und das wisst Ihr auch. Ich weiß, dass Ihr es wisst."
*sieht zum Hexer*
"Der einzige Grund, warum ich mich mit Eurem Verstand verbinden sollte währe
der, dass ich Euch damit töten wollte."
*zu sich gemurmelt, während er den Handschuh wieder überzieht*
"Verdammnis, wie ich sie hasse."


[Darf ich einen zweiten Charackter einbringen? Nur für kurze Zeit ^^ ]


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

Wolltet ihr nicht verhindern in die Köpfe anderer zu sehen? Ihr habt euch scheinbar nicht sehr gut unter Kontrolle.
*blickt den Untoten mit undeutbarem Gesichtsausdruck an*


[Mir ist es egal, mach ruhig^^]


----------



## Deck5 (30. Juni 2010)

*lacht* mh wofür habe ich wohl gerade den zauber gesprochen ??  ...*stürmt allen augenscheines auf den priester zu läuft neben ihm her und genau als ein riesiger wolf hinter dem priester erscheint ist dieser auch tod durch einen sauberen schnitt in der häfte zerteilt* bah was für eine Schweinerei ... naja wie gesagt Ihr soltet es nicht machen+räumt den wolf weg und wischt auch das Blut mit weg* tut mir leid herr wirt könenn sie mir trotzdem eine gröstete wachtel bringen und ein starkes zwergisches bier?ß


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

*Der Priester blickt in seinen Becher mit kaltem Wasser. Plötzlich fängt er an zu lachen*
"Aber nur, wenn kein anderer zuhört!"
*blickt einmal kurz zum Hexer, lacht nochmals und grinst Dennis an*
"Ich habe einen Schwur geleistet, doch ist die Formulierung sehr wage gehalten. Ich
könnte es ja als notwendig erachten, wenn Ihr versteht?"
*plötzlich gefriert sein Grinsen, und ein Stirnrunzeln verunziert sein Gesicht*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe einfach ihr haltet es nicht für nötig in meinen Kopf zu sehen, weder um mich zu töten, noch um sonst irgendwas mit mir zu tun.
*blickt den Schattenpriester kühl an*
Ihr wollt lieber nicht wissen was in meinem Kopf vor sich geht.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

"Euer Kopf interessiert mich im Moment weniger."
*An der Tür klopft es, dann öffnet sie sich. Ein Mann tritt ein, ein Untoter.
Der Neuankömmling sieht sich im Raum um, mit der Rechten auf seinem Schwertknauf.*
"Wen haben wir denn da?"
*geht langsam auf Shadoweye zu und setzt sich an dessen Tisch*
"Mit dir hätte ich nicht gerechnet."


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*blickt den Schattenpriester an*
Wer ist denn euer Freund?
*deutet auf den Neuankömmling*


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juni 2010)

*tippt sich nur auf den Schädel und grinst gemein*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

"Darf ich vorstellen? Manael. Sag, wie geht es Zerjo? Ach ja, ich vergaß."
*der Priester macht eine wegwerfende Handbewegung, lässt sein Gegenüber aber
nicht aus den schwarzen Augen*
Manael: "Dein Spott wird dir noch im Hals stecken bleiben, du..."
Shadoweye: "Willst du dich mit mir anlegen? Verschwinde, oder dir geht es
wie deinem Freund. Ich bin nicht in Stimmung, mich mit dir zu streiten."
*Manael zieht seinen Dolch und rammt ihn in die Tischfläche. Ein schwarzer Stein,
der in den Griff gearbeitet wurde, schimmert sanft*
Manael: "Ich habe aber gute Lust, mit dir zu sprechen. Nur nicht hier."
*Der Blick des Priesters ruht auf dem Dolch, sein Gesicht zeigt keine Regung*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Mit Freund lag ich wohl ziemlich daneben.
Ihr scheint euch nicht besonders gut zu verstehen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

Manael: "Da habt Ihr recht."
*Packt den Dolch und zieht ihn aus dem Holz*
Manael: "Und?"
Shadoweye: "Wenn du sprechen willst, dann kannst du das auch hier.
Ich lasse mich von deinem Stein nicht beeindrucken:"


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

Um was für einen Stein handelt es sich da eigentlich?
Wenn ihr die Frage erlaubt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

*Shadoweye öffnet den Mund, um zu antworten, doch Manael kommt ihm zuvor*
"Der Klunker macht alle seine Magie nutzlos!"
*grinst und sieht den Hexer an*
"Schattenstein nennt man das Ding! Putress hat uns Todespirscher damit ausgestattet."
*sieht wieder zum Priester*
"Wir wissen beide, wozu. Wegzulaufen nützt dir garnichts."


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*betrachtet den Neuankömmling eingehend und scheint seine Worte mit Bedacht zu wählen*
Entschuldigt die Frage, aber wieso jagt ihr Schadoweye?
So wie ich das verstanden habe verfolgt ihr ihn für irgendetwas, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

*Manael lacht*
Shadoweye: "Weder hast du mich gesucht, noch hast du einen Befehl, mich zu töten. 
Nebenbei bemerkt, könntest du das nicht einmal mit deinem Stein."
*Manael grinst breit über das hässliche Gesicht*
Manael: "Vielleicht könnte ich es nicht. Zumindest nicht allein."
*Der Priester steht auf und murmelt*
"Und wenn da hundert von dir stehen, ich habe keine Angst."
*Manael lacht schallend*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

Dafür das ihr keinen Grund für einen Kampf habt, seid ihr aber großzügig mit Drohungen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

*Shadoweye legt eine Münze auf den Tresen und verlässt ohne weitere Worte die Taverne, 
Schattenbild fest in seiner Hand*
"Gründe gibt es genug. Zum einen hat er Zerjo umgebracht."
*blickt den Hexer an*
"Was hast du mit ihm zu schaffen?"


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

Nichts. Er ist noch nicht lange hier.
*scheint lange zu überlegen*
Entschuldigt die erneute Frage, aber wer ist denn jetzt schon wieder dieser Zerjo?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

"Mein Waffenbruder. Ein Todespirscher."
*denkt nach*
"Wir Todespirscher sind nicht gerade ein Haufen, der immer zusammenhält. Aber einen
Mord wird keiner von uns verzeihen. Zum anderen hat er uns bei der Fürstin Sylvanas
angeschwärzt."
*wirft seinen Dolch in die Luft und fängt ihn wieder*
"Viele von uns haben ihre ganz eigenen Gründe, ihn los zu werden."


----------



## Lethior (30. Juni 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Klingt wirklich nicht so, als hätte er ein weißes Hemd.
Aber soweit ich weiß sind die Todespirscher doch die Behüter der Siedlungen oder nicht?
Wie kommt es dann, dass er versucht hat euch bei Sylvanas anzuschwärzen? Er hattte etwas erwähnt, dass sie ihn umworben haben soll, oder etwas in der Art, aber so ein Unterfangen klingt für mich nicht gerade erfolgsversprechend.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Juni 2010)

"Pah! Sehe ich aus wie eine gammelige Stadtwache? Die Todeswachen sind es, die die
Drecksarbeit machen! Wir sidn die Todespirscher, der lautlose Tod!"
*Manaels Zorn legt sich schnell wieder*
"Er war der Liebling der Apotheker und hat sich damit bei der Fürstin einen guten Ruf
gemacht. Seine Fähigkeit, Gedanken zu lesen war uns ein Dorn im Fleisch. Zum anderen
hat es ihn schier unantastbar gemacht."
*fuchtelt mit dem Messer in der Luft, während er spricht*
"Ich meine, wie will man sich an ihn anschleichen, wenn er deine Anwesenheit schon 
von weitem spührt? Wie will man ihn bezwingen, wenn er die Bewegung deines Armes 
kennt, noch bevor du sie tust? Nicht zu vergessen die seelenverschlingenden Magien. 
Selbst sein Stab ist magisch!"
*wieder macht sich ein Grinsen breit*
"Aber jetzt ist er mit seinen Tricks am Ende, denn jetzt sind wir immun gegen seine
Künste."

[So, ich bin mal off, bis morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Deck5 (1. Juli 2010)

mhh vielleicht hätte ich ihn doch verrecken lassen sollen  also den schattenprister natürlich*lacht* falls ihr mch gerade nicht die überreste des wolfes begraben haben saht es war ein zauber der ihn umgberacht hätte mhh steine die einen immun gegen schattenmagie machen *grinst gebt mal her ich könnte versuchen, durch einen schliff den stein wirkungsvoller zu machen.


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Mann spöttisch an*
Ich glaube kaum, dass er den Stein an den irgendwen weitergibt um seine Wirkung zu verstärken.
Irgendwas sagt mir, dass der Stein auch so genug Macht hat.


----------



## phipush1 (1. Juli 2010)

*vollführt einen Kreis um seinen Kopf*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

*An Dennis gewandt*
"Was meinst du? Verrecken lassen? Sag mir nicht, du wärest dazu in der Lage gewesen ihn zu besiegen?"
*streicht über den Stein im Dolch*
"Und an solch einen Stein kommst du nicht, dazu müsstest du ihn mir schon aus den kalten, toten 
Händen reißen!"
*Überdenkt, was er soeben gesagt hat*
"Nun ja, also aus meinen wirklich toten Händen!"
*an den Hexer gewandt*
"Ich habe zwar nicht viel Ahnung davon, aber soweit man es mir erklärt hat sind Form und Größe für
die Wirkung des Steins gänzlich irrelevant."


----------



## Deck5 (1. Juli 2010)

ich habe einen zauber auf meinen helm gewirkt der sofort einen tödlichen geisterwolf beschwört wenn man versucht meine gedanken zu lesen  er hat es versucht ist gescheitert und benahe auch gestorben erst habe ich gezögert aber ich habe mir gedacht was daran falsch sein kann ihn weiter leben zu lassen und ich will ihn ja nur betrachten mehr nicht


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

"Wenn man versucht, die Gedanken zu lesen? Welche Magie soll das sein?"
*schaut ungläubig drein*
"Wenn es so etwas gebe, dann wüsste ich das. Schließlich haben wir lange nach etwas 
derartigem gesucht."
*überlegt*
*an den Hexer gewandt*
"Hat er erwähnt, was er hier zu suchen hat?"


----------



## phipush1 (1. Juli 2010)

*Solch Zauber gibts wirklich.Um den anwenden zu können muss man allerdings ein Meister der Bannungsmagie sein."
*plustert sich auf*
"So wiee ich."


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

"Alles klar."
*zeigt mit dem Finger auf Dennis*
"Und der da soll auch ein Meister der Magie sein? Dass ich nicht lache!"


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Nein, ich glaube nicht das er etwas darüber erzählt hat. 
*zum Goblin*
Wenn ihr euch noch mehr aufblast platzt ihr, passt besser auf!


----------



## phipush1 (1. Juli 2010)

*sieht zu dem Krieger*
"Nö, in der Magie scheint er ne Lusche zu sein.Aber vielleicht bin _ich_ auch nicht so gut wie denke...
Hm..."
*wirkt nchdenklich*
"Doch, ich bin so gut wie ich denke, kähä!"


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*verdreht genervt die Augen*
Natürlich seid ihr das. Wer sonst sollte denn auch an euren Verstand heranreichen können?


----------



## phipush1 (1. Juli 2010)

"Eure Ironie könnt ihr euch sparen."


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*seine Stimme trieft förmlich vor Ironie*
Aber ich bitte euch, eure Macht scheint grenzenlos! Meister der Bannzauberer, Herr über unsichtbare Kreaturen und Verwalter einer gigantischen Geheimorganisation. Es ist erstaunlich was ihr alles vollbringt.


----------



## phipush1 (1. Juli 2010)

"Ich weiß.Hach, es ist manchmal schon ganz schön anstrengend so gut zu sein..."
*seufzt leise* 
"Im Ernst: Um beim Wolf zu landen muss man schon was drauf haben.Wir nehmen nicht jeden Spinner auf!"


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*winkt ab*
Das glaube ich euch ja, aber glaubt ihr nicht das ihr ein wenig mit euren Fähigkeiten angebt?


----------



## Deck5 (1. Juli 2010)

*platzt benahe vor wut wegen der Angeberei* grr HALTET MICH ODER ICH TÖTE IHN!!!!!*stürmt auf den goblin zu *


occ ein kleine kämpfchen in ehren kann nie schaden^^ occ off


----------



## Deck5 (1. Juli 2010)

*lässt sein schwert runtersausen kann es aber rechtzeitig verhindern bevor mehr als nur eine kleine fleischwunde entsteht * grr hier als andenken seid nicht so angeberisch*


----------



## phipush1 (1. Juli 2010)

*beugt sich kurz zur Seite und sitzt dann wiederseelenruhig herrum und nippt an seinem Weinglas*
"Versucht das bitte nicht nochmal, mein Freund.
Sonst sehe ich mich gezwungen zu reagieren.Und glaubt mir, ihr werdet nicht einfach ausweichen!"


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

Genau, nehmt euch lieber in Acht, sonst greifen euch seine unsichtbaren Freunde an!
*gespielt ängstlich*
Und soetwas würdet ihr sicher nicht überleben...


----------



## Deck5 (1. Juli 2010)

*lacht * naja wo sind den deine ach so starken und ach so lebendigen unsichtbaren typen ... wenn ihr weiter so die wunde ignoriert sterbt ihr ok sie ist klein aber nur für einen menschen ich glaube bei goblins ist diese recht groß


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

[ @ Deck5: Du kannst nicht einfach so jemanden dazu zwingen, eine Wunde zu haben. Oder sonst so viel.
Dein Charakter muss beschrenkungen haben, du kannst nicht Krieger, meisterlicher Verzauberer und Magier
in einem sein. Mein Priester findet seine Grenzen in einem kleinen Stein, mein Todespirscher anderswo. Dein
Charakter kann stark sein, aber nicht allmächtig. Sonst verdirbst du den anderen den Spaß und wirst ignoriert.]

&#8364;dit: Versuche auch mehr Satzzeichen zu verwenden, markiere gesprochene Sätzte anders als Tatsachen-
beschreibungen, und lasse moderne Worte und Kürzel wie "OK" weg.


----------



## Deck5 (1. Juli 2010)

*der krieger geht aus der taverne und fliegt weg*
occ sry aber ich bin ein rp noob es wurde mir zwar gesagt aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das anstellen soll  ich versuche morgen einen neuen char zu machen occ off


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

[mach es so wie ich: beschreibe ganz knapp, wer du bist: sag etwas. beschreibe, was du tust, sag etwas. Ein Beispiel:

*Shadoweye öffnet den Mund, um zu antworten, doch Manael kommt ihm zuvor*
"Der Klunker macht alle seine Magie nutzlos!"
*grinst und sieht den Hexer an*
"Schattenstein nennt man das Ding! Putress hat uns Todespirscher damit ausgestattet."
*sieht wieder zum Priester*
"Wir wissen beide, wozu. Wegzulaufen nützt dir garnichts." 

*Beschreibung der Situation*
"Ein Satz"
*Beschreibung*
"Satz"

Das ist einfach und funktioniert.


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

[Ein Mensch Krieger ist meiner Meinung nach für den Anfang recht gut gewählt. Als Mensch solltest du zum Beispiel darauf achten, dass dein Charakter Lichtgläubig ist. Dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Als Krieger beherrschst du den Kampf natürlich perfekt, allerdings sind Zauber nichts für dich. Allerdings könnte dir natürlich ein Freund, diesen Schutz vor der Gedankensicht auf den Helm gelegt haben. Probiers einfach nochmal aus, wenn irgendwas nicht so funktioniert wie es sollte, werden wir dich schon darauf hinweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

[ Ach, ihr mit eurer Angst vor meinem Gedankenlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## phipush1 (1. Juli 2010)

[Was übrigens auch ganz schön heftig ist, also Gedankenlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

[Es ist in meinem Kopf!!!11....*hust*]

*blickt dem Krieger nach*
Das nenne ich einen plötzlichen Aufbruch.
*wendet sich zu dem Goblin*
Ich habe das Gefühl ihr macht euch mit eurer Art nicht viele Freunde hier.
*grinst*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

[Ich zwinge aber niemandem Gedanken auf. Ist ein markanter Teil meines Chars, und nötig für den Konflikt mit 
dem Todespirscher]

Manael: "Er ist fast so arrogant wie der Schattenpriester."
*blickt zum Goblin*


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn beim Nachdenken*
Also besonders arrogant kam er mir nicht vor...
Wenn ihr mir nicht seine Geschichte erzählt hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich sehr gut mit ihm ausgekommen.


----------



## phipush1 (1. Juli 2010)

*pfeift leise*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

"Ihr hättet ihn mal als Vorgesetzten erleben sollen."
*versucht Spucke zu sammeln, um auszuspucken, aber es kommt nichts zusammen*
"Er hat gezielt uns Todespirscher, oder auch die Hexer, wie Dreck behandelt. Als wäre
er noch am Leben, und einer von diesen scheinheiligen Klugscheißern von Lichtpredigern."
*zieht eine Schnute*
"Wie heißt es so schön? Blut ist Leben, Fleisch ist Sünde, Licht ist Lüge."


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*verzieht das Gesicht in einer Grimasse aus Wut und Trauer*
Ich könnte mich selbst dafür ohrfeigen überhaupt nur ein Wort mit ihm gewechselt zu haben.
Meine Unterstützung habt ihr wenn ihr den Befehl habt ihn zu töten.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

"Das gibt es ein Problem..."
*spielt nervös am seiner Lederrüstung*
"Den Befehl hat niemand bekommen. Er ist ein mieser Verräter, aber wir haben keine Beweise.
Die dunkle Fürstin setzt noch immer große Stücke auf ihn, und da er uns in Misskredit gebracht 
hat, glaubt sie uns nicht ohne Beweis."
*denkt nach*
"Im Grunde ist das eine private Fede zwischen ihm und der Pirschergilde. Trotzdem hängt viel
davon ab."


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

Er scheint viel zu viele Probleme zu verursachen als er es wert wäre.
*spuckt aus*
Eine Frechheit so ein Verhalten. 
Aber Sylvanas sollte etwas mehr nachdenken. Ist es besser eine ganze unzufriedene Gilde in den eigenen Reihen zu haben oder einen toten Schattenpriester?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

"Er ist nicht einfach nur ein Schattenpriester, er ist der Schattenpriester. Allister und Fallren, die einzigen Priester
vor ihm mit Einfluss, haben alles in ihrer Macht stehende getan, um ihn voranzubringen. Zum anderen stand
die Apothekervereinigung hinter ihm, da er ihnen viel geholfen hatte."
*sieht dem Hexer nun genau in die Augen*
"Oder der Tag in Orgrimmar, als die Verlassenen zwei von drei Disziplinen im großen Turnier gewannen. Er entschied
die magischen Disziplinen für sich. Zerjo die des Nahkampfes. Das hat beiden damals viel Ruhm eingebracht, aber
stets hat der Priester den Ruf meines Kumpanen mit Dreck beworfen, um selbst besser dazustehen."
*Tut so, als ob er ausspucken würde, aber es kommt nichts heraus*


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*wütend*
Je mehr ihr mir von diesem Widerling erzählt, desto mehr muss ich euch bewundern.
Dafür bewundern, dass ihr ihn nicht schon lange umgebracht habt.
Nur weil er Macht hat, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, das er sich Anderen gegenüber so verhalten darf.
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Unmöglich so ein Verhalten...


----------



## phipush1 (1. Juli 2010)

*klatscht in die Hände*
"Ich helf euch gern.Der soll mal versuchen in meinen Schädel reinzukommen,kähä!"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

*Die Tür geht auf und mit blassem Gesicht betritt der Schattenpriester den Raum. Ohne sich umzusehen
geht er auf den Tresen zu und legt zwei Münzen vor den Wirt.*
"Ein Zimmer für die Nacht."
*Wendet sich den anderen zu"
"Glaubt nicht alles, was euch ein Meuchelmörder erzählt, der von Hass getrieben ist. Nicht immer sind
wütende Worte auch wahre Worte."
*Geht dem Wirt hinterher die Treppe hinauf*
Manael: "Wie ich ihn hasse..."
*streichelt seinen bestückten Dolch*


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*spuckt dem Schattenpriester hinterher*
Da muss mehr passieren als ein kurzer Satz, um mich umzustimmen.
Wenn der nicht eine ordentliche Erklärung parat hat, werde ich mich nur zurückhalten, wegen der Prbleme die ihr bekommen könntet.
Es wundert mich, dass er sich überhaupt traut, noch einmal hierher zurückzukehren.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

*grübelt, während er den Stein seines Dolches befingert*
"Zurückhaltung hat er nie gekannt, weshalb sollten wir es nun?"
*hat ein Funkeln in den Augen*
"Er macht einen Fehler, wenn er heute ein Auge zutut."


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*nickt dem Untoten zu*
Ich werde euch sicher nicht aufhalten. 
Er hat es verdient.


----------



## phipush1 (1. Juli 2010)

*gähnt müde*
"Ich geh mal ins Bett.Wenn ihr ihn lynchen wollt, weckt mich."
*geht die Treppe hoch*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

*als der Goblin gegangen ist*
"Eine Grünhaut werde ich sicher nicht mit in den Kampf nehmen. Wobei, ein Kampf sollte garnicht erst 
entbrennen. Wie hat er mich genannt? Einen Meuchelmörder?"
*grinst diabolisch*


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*kann sich ein Grinsen ebenfalls kaum verkneifen*
Ein Kampf beinhaltet die Chance zu versagen. Gut das sich Schlafende nur sehr schlecht wehren...
Der Goblin würde dem Schattenpriester wahrscheinlich nur helfen, wenn er auch noch gut gefüllte Taschen hat.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

"Die hat er. Apotheker zahlen treuen Handlangern guten Lohn."
*von oben hört man fremdartige Geräusche. Es klingt wie sprechender Wind, 
und doch ganz anders*
*Manael runzelt die Stirn*
"Was ist denn das schon wieder?"


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*blickt verwundert auf und sieht sich in dem Gasthaus um*
Was war das?
*sucht weiter nach der Quelle des Geräuches*
Woher kommt dieses Geräusch? Und vor allen Dingen, _was_ ist dieses Geräusch?


----------



## phipush1 (1. Juli 2010)

*ruft laut*
"Ey, Schattenspinner.Sei doch mal ein bisschen leiser, ja?"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

*Die Geräusche verstummen, und mit einem mal scheint es überall heller geworden zu sein.
Oder war es zuvor nur dunkler geworden, ohne dass es jemand gemerkt hatte?*
"Er wird wohl Schutzzauber aufstellen. Aber das nutzt ihm nichts."
*klopft an seinen Dolch*
"Das sollte er doch wissen."
*lacht*
"Er selbst war es der diese Steine erschaffen hat, habe ich das noch nicht erzählt?"
*lacht noch lauter*
"Ironie, nicht wahr?"


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*lacht laut*
Er hat sich sein eigenes Grab geschaufelt?
Wieso stellt er euch diese Steine zur Verfügung, wenn er genau weiß, was sie bewirken.
Anscheinend ist er trotz seiner Fähigkeiten ein ziemlicher Idiot.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

"Er hat sie uns nicht überlassen, sondern seinem offiziellen Vorgesetzten, Fallren. Der hat sie sich 
abnehmen lassen."
*kramt in einem seiner Beutel*
"Die Steine waren als Waffe gegen die brennende Legion und die Geißel gedacht, da sie jegliche
Schattenmagie absorbieren. Wie das funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Tatsache ist, dass Schattenpriester
und Hexer zumindest den Großteil ihrer Magie einbüßen."
*zieht eine schwarze, glänzende Nadel aus seinem Beutel*
"Einmal ihm diese Nadel ins Fleisch gesteckt, und er liegt da und krümmt sich!"
*lacht leise vor sich hin und grinst diabolisch*


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*grinst böse*
Ich glaube mit einer solchen Ausrüstung hätte ich euch nicht gerne zum Feind.
Aber wie diese Steine genau funktionieren wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen.
Wenn man mehrer von diesen Steinen hätte, könnte man beinah ohne Probleme gegen Geisel und die Legion bestehen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

"Ihr könnt ihn ja fragen, wie sie funktionieren, wenn er am boden vor Euch liegt."
*nimmt seinen Dolch fest in die Hand*
"Und? Kommt Ihr mit?"

[ Wenn du willst, musst du mir die Szene überlassen. Deinem Char passiert nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

*grinst diabolisch*
Das fragt ihr noch? Natürlich werde ich mitkommen.
*steht auf und verstärkt den Griff um seinen Stab und packt den Sack*

[Nagut, dann lass ich dich mal machen^^ ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

*Manael und Lethior stehen beide auf*
"Ich gehe voran. Der Stein sollte jegliche Magie absorbieren, bevor sie wirkt. Sobald alle Schutzzauber 
beseitigt sind, ramme ich ihm die Nadel in den Nacken, und der Spaß kann beginnen."
*Die beiden schleichen sich die Treppe hinauf. Sie kommen an dem Zimmer des Goblins vorbei,
der laut schnarcht. Am Ende des Ganges liegt das Zimmer des Priesters. Manael hebt den Dolch vor
die Klinke, bevor er die Tür öffnet. Ein Schutzzauber war nicht angebracht.*
Lethior (flüsternd): "Ich spühre etwas. Gebt acht und vermasselt es nicht."
*Manael sieht den Nekromanten nicht an und tastet sich vorsichtig bis an das Bett des Priesters, mit 
dem Dolch in der einen und der Nadel in der anderen Hand.*
Lethior (flüsternd): "Ich habe diese Magie heute schon einmal gespührt."
Manael (flüsternd): "Schattenmagie?"
Lethior (flüsternd): "Nein. Konventionelle Magie."
Manael (flüsternd): "Über die verfügt er nicht!"
*da wird der Todespirscher von einem Messer mitten im Gesicht getroffen und taumelt zurück. 
Das Messer reißt sich wie von Geisterhand aus dem Kopf des Opfers und fliegt auf das verdunkelte
Fenster am anderen Ende des Zimmers zu.*
"Todespirscher sind zwar talentiert," 
*erneut fliegt das Messer auf Manael zu und trifft ihn in der Brust, woraufhin er auf dem Boden aufschlägt*
"aber genau deshalb auch arrogant und unterschätzen ihre Gegner viel zu leicht."
*Shadoweye tritt aus der Dunkelheit und sieht dem Nekromanten tief in die Augen, bis in den Grund seiner Seele.*
"Macht nicht den Selben Fehler."
*Der Priester kniet sich vor dem toten Pirscher hin und zieht ein Tuch aus seiner Robe. Mit dem Tuch packt 
er den Dolch und steckt ihn in einen Beutel, den er von sich hält. Genauso verfährt er mit der Nadel, und 
dreht sich zum Nekromanten um, der steif und ohne Regung das Geschehen mitverfolgt hat*
"Was er gesagt hat, war zwar richtig. Jedoch war es seine Wahrheit."
*lächelt entwaffnent*
"Sein Verstand war wegen seinem Stein vor mir sicher. Eurer nicht. Deshalb wusste ich, dass ihr kommen
würdet."
*rammt seinen Stab in die Brust des Toten. Es scheint fast, als würde er dem Verstorbenen die Seele rauben*
"Ich habe genügend Gründe, Euch zu töten. Aber ich werde es nicht tun."
*Noch immer ist der Totenbeschwörer unter der Kontrolle des Priesters regungslos. Shadoweye zieht seinen 
Stab aus dem Leichnahm seines Opfers*
"Wenn Ihr Antworten sucht, dann geht in die Scherbenwelt, nach Shattrath. Sucht dort nach dem Schattenpriester,
der den toten Baum als Wappen mit sich trägt. Er kann Euch mehr erzählen."
*Der Priester verlässt die Gastwirtschaft. Kurz darauf erlangt der Nekromant die Kontrolle über seinen Körper wieder,
welcher perplex im Raum steht*

[ Wenn es dir nciht passt, lösche ich es gleich wieder. Damit wäre ich raus aus dem Thread, ein Charakter tot,
der andere verschwindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

[Finde ich ganz gut, kann nicht klagen^^ Allerdings war der Hexenmeister mein erster Char, dieser ist jetzt -wie durch einen vorlauten Goblin schon oft genug herausposaunt- Nekromant. Aber ich denke das passt trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

[Ach so? Ändere ich morgen^^ Ich werde wohl eine eigene Taverne in Shattrat aufmachen, da kannst du dann nach Antworten
suchen, wenn du möchtest]


----------



## Lethior (1. Juli 2010)

[ Naja, ein Nekromant in der Stadt des Lichts klingt schon etwas seltsam oder nicht? Aber vielleicht ist es ihm ja tatsächlich wichtig genug, dass er das Risiko eingeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juli 2010)

[ Selbst Dämonen finden in der Stadt Zuflucht! Zum anderen hat nicht jeder ein Schild mit seiner 
Klassenbezeichnung auf seiner Brust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Over and Out ]


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

[Nur das die Naaru alles dunkle wegbrutzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*Geht mit verwirrter Miene zurück nach unten, lässt sich schwer auf seinen Stuhl fallen und massiert seine Schläfen*


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

*watschelt die Treppe runter*
"Wo ist denn der Knochentyp hin?"


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

*schlägt die Augen auf*
Was zum... Verdammt noch mal!


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

*hüpft auf einen Stuhl am Thresen*
"Tiefschlaf,kähä?"


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

*gähnt*
Fast. Hab vergessen, meine Medizin zu nehmen...
*zieht aus ihrer Tasche einen kleiness rotes Glasfläschen, öffnet es , tröpfelt auf etwas des Inhaltes auf ihren Handrücken und leckt ihn ab, nicht ohne das Gesicht zu verziehen*
Bah, eklig.
*steckt die Flasche wieder in die Tasche*
Hab ich was verpasst? Wo ist denn Shadoweye hin?


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

"Keinen Schimmer.Weg ist er aber, so viel ist sicher."


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

Er ist gegangen. Der Pirscher ist tot und er ist geflüchtet.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

"Noch toter?
Kannst du ihn nicht reanimieren?"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*schüttelt verständnislos den Kopf*
Warum sollte ich das tun? Er hat einen Fehler gemacht und ist gestorben, ich sehe keinen Grund ihn zu beleben.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

"Kähä."
*bestellt ein Glas frischer Kuhmilch*


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

Außerdem wird es ihn wohl kaum freuen als hirnloser Untoter durch die Welt zu wandeln.
*grinst*


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

"Ihr müsst ihn nicht hirntot machen, wie gesagt."
*schlürft etwas Milch*


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

Ihn wiederzubeleben, würde umfangreiche Rituale, eine Menge Zeit und einen riesigen Teil meiner Macht kosten. Nichts davon würde sich lohnen.
*sein Blick schweift gedankenverloren durch das Gasthaus*
Außerdem habe ich noch etwas mit dem Schattenpriester zu bereden und wenn er wieder unter uns weilen würde, würde er sofort nach Schadoweye suchen, um ihn zu töten.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

*zieht die Augenbrauen zusammen*
Hä?


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*winkt ab*
Vergesst es einfach. Beim nächsten mal solltet ihr daran denken euren Trank zu schlürfen, damit ihr auch noch etwas anderes macht als schlafen.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

*verärgert*
Ich kann nix dafür, klar? 
*murmmelt etwas _sehr_ unfreundliches vor sich hin*


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Was auch immer der Grund für den Tiefschlaf war, ihr hättet ihm vorbeugen können. Also seid ihr es selber Schuld, verkneift euch die Worte.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

*trinkt seine Kuhmilch aus*


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

*verdreht die Auugen*
Wärt ihr vielleicht so gütig u nd würdet mir erzählen, was geschehen ist, oh großer Mortiferus?
*winkt ab*
Ach.Vergesst es. Grimosch, kannst du mir vielleicht, sagen, was hier passiert ist?


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

*schmatzt kurz*
"Hier ist _noch_ ein Untoter aufgetaucht.Tja, der konnte den ersten wohl nicht so leiden.Auf jedenfall liegt der jetzt oben und fängt an zu gammeln."
*rümpft die Nase*


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Aha...soso...


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*geht mit seinem Sack auf dem Rücken in Richtung der Treppen*
Ich werde sehen, ob er irgendwas nützliches dabeihatte. Vielleicht finde ich noch einen von den Steinen...


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

*glotzt dem Nekromanten nach*
"Der denkt ich währe eingebildet!So eine Frechheit..."
*schüttelt den Kopf*


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*von oben hört man ein den dumpfen Aufprall von dem Sack als er zu Boden fällt und ein leises Fluchen. Anschließend hört man Mortiferus leise summen, während er die Leiche durchsucht*


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

"Wenn er mir nochmal so blöd kommt, fessel ich ihn mal.Ja, das klingt gut, kähä!"


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2010)

*lacht*
Ich helf dir.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

"Und wenn man nicht merkt das mehrere Wichtelaugenpaare einen anstarren...Pff!"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*kommt die Treppe wieder runter, Enttäuschung ist aus seinem Gesicht zu lesen*


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

"Na,nichts zum klauen dabei?
Hat das andere Gerippe den Stein mitgenommen?"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*nickt*
Schadoweye hat alle mitgehen lassen. Ich hätte gerne mehr darüber gewusst...


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

"Ich wüsste ja gerne wie er das angestellt hat die Edelsteeine so zu verzaubern.
Als Schattenpriester einen Schattenschutz.Kähä, schon klar."


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

occ ich werde versuchen eleniar zu spielen occ off

NAme:eleniar
Geschlacht:männlic
Rasse:Mensch
Klasse:kriegerischer paladin(heißt er kann zwei zweihandwaffen haben und ein paar lichtzauber sprechen und er ist abtrünnig heißt er hat mit dem meeisten der paladine nichts mehr zu tun außer vielleicht tirion oder den hohen rössern und so weiter)

*die tür offnet sich langsam und ein alter aber anscheinent noch recht fitter mensch kommt herein*
puh  ist ganz schön anstrengend da kann ich silbersträhne auch nicht verübeln das sie kaputt ist
mhh ein goblin und zwei menschen *lässt sich auf den stuhl neben mortiferus fallen * ich darf mich doch... mhh *schnüffel was riecht hier den so wiederlich*geht nach oben  und findet den toten untotenlacht dann* pah haben die verdient*geht wieder runter und setzt sich neben mortiferus* hallo was habt ihr mit dem todespirscdher dort gemeacht??


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

Ich? Ich habe nichts damit zu tun.
*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Er hatte eine kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit mit einem anderen Untoten.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

"Hier ist niemand mehr der was damit zu tun hat,jaja."
*nickt bedächtig*


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*wendet sich an den Goblin*
Ihr habt eure Anomalie doch untersucht, warum seid ihr dann eigentlich noch hier?
Ein so hohes Tier in eurer Gruppe muss doch sicher oft erreichbar sein.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

"Ich bin erreichbar.
Desweiteren gebe ich Informationen auch gerne per Pergament weiter.Und hier ist Franceska und eine Goblinstadt, wieso sollte ich also schon wieder gehen?"


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Ich dachte einfach nur, eure Organisation würde euch jederzeit benötigen, so wie ihr mit euren Fähigkeiten geprahlt habt.
Vielleicht habe ich mich da einfach auch nur geirrt.


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

mhh der muss den aber ganz schön zusammen gehauen haben ... naja auch egal wirt ein Bier uns ein paar Wildschweinkeulen!


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

Nein, hat er garnicht.
*trinkt einen Schluck*
Dafür hat er ihn erstochen.


----------



## phipush1 (2. Juli 2010)

"Tja, eine tote Leiche mehr."


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

mhh selbst wenn ich mir selbst diene tu ich dies dennoch *geht nach oben und kommt dann mit leiche runter als er dann zur Tür hinnaus geht*.................*kommt wieder herrein * so fertig


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

Seid ihr denn nicht in einem Paladinorden?
*runzelt die Stirn*
Ist das nicht ziemlich ungewöhnlich?


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

ja eigentlich ist das ziemlich ungewöhnlich man trifft nicht viele paladinen die in keinem orden sind
aber es hat ganz persönliche gründe und wärd ihe ein paladin und würdet ihr in meiner haut stecken würdet ihr auch in keinem orden sein wollen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juli 2010)

[ habe jetzt auch eine Taverne eröffnet, ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen. hier ist der Link:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/159881-zum-flimmernden-naaru/page__gopid__2681678&#entry2681678
Auf wiedersehen in der Scherbenwelt!]


----------



## Lethior (2. Juli 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Was habt ihr denn angestellt?

[Werde gleich auch bei dir vorbeikommen Shadoweye, suche nur nach einem geeigneten Charakter für den Anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Deck5 (2. Juli 2010)

naja ich habe einen hexenmeister als freund dafür wurde ich rausgeworfen


----------



## phipush1 (3. Juli 2010)

*schnippt gelangweilt mit dem Finger*
"Wieso sind denn auf einmal alle so still?"


----------



## Lethior (3. Juli 2010)

Ich suche jetzt nach Antworten.
*verlässt das Gasthaus*

[Der Logik halber bin ich jetzt mal hier raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Soladra (5. Juli 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
Typisch Paldine. Kaumhat man mal jemadnen als Kumpel, der den Iquistation nicht n den Arsch kriecht, wird man gehängt, verstoßen oder verbrannt...
*lächelt*
Nicht gegen euch, Paladin, aber es gibt diese und jene...


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

"Wohl wahr!"
*trommelt mit seinem Fingern auf dem Thresen*


----------



## Deck5 (7. Juli 2010)

*lacht * zum Gkück kann ich spaß ab die meisten meiner früheren Brüder*spuckt das wort quasi ins feuer * hätten die dafür schon ins gefängnis gesteckt*


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

[ Name: Barbas
Geschlecht: männlich
Rasse: Geist (Menschlich)
Beruf: Pirat 
Aussehen: Da er ein Geist ist, kann man nur schwer sein genaues Aussehen ausmachen. Die Farben seiner Kleidung sind nurnoch schwer auszumachen, er ist -wie für einen Geist völlig normal- leicht durchsichtig. Er trägt eine schwarze Lederhose und eine prächtige rote Lederjacke, darunter ein weißes Hemd. An seiner Seite hängt ein aufwändig mit Gold und Juwelen verzierter Säbel. Er ist muskulös und trägt einen wilden, schwarzen Bart. Die ebenfalls schwarzen Haare werden nur mühsam von einem prunkvollen Admiralshut zurückgehalten. Durch die wettergegerbte Haut bekommt sein Auftreten einen rauen Eindruck.

Das ist ne Taverne im Schlingendorntal, wenn schon kein anderer einen ordentlichen Seemann spielt, muss ich das wohl übernehmen^^
Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Das Gasthaus ist voller dunkler Gestalten und beherbergt anscheinend mehr Hexenmeister und Dämonen als die Scherbenwelt, es müssen nicht immer alle blenden gut miteinander auskommen! Wenn ihr euch eins auf die Mütze geben wollt, dann tut das ruhig, ist ja nicht zum aushalten wie freundlich hier alle sind *g*
Achtet wenn ihr kämpft, aber bitte auf den Absatz im Einleitungspost zu dem Thema!]

*Die Tür wird scheinbar nur durch einen Windhauch geöffnet, doch während der Wirt sich fluchend daran macht sich gegen die Tür zu stemmen um sie gegen den Wind zu schließen, scheint sich eine fast völlig durchsichtige Gestalt an den Rumvorräten des Gasthauses zu bedienen. Bevor der Wirt wieder zurück hinter den Tresen gekommen ist um dort weiter Gläser zu spülen, hat sich die Gestalt vom Wirt völlig unbemerkt mit einem Krug an einen Tisch in der Nähe des Kaminfeuers gesetzt*


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*die Gestalt "trinkt" einen Schluck, was nur zur Folge hat, dass der Rum auf dem Boden der Taverne landet*
Arr, verfluchter Mist...
*verwundert woher der Rum auf dem Boden kommt, macht sich der Goblin daran den Boden um den Geist herum zu wischen, ohne diesen jedoch zu bemerken*
*während der Goblin den Boden wischt, kippt der Geist dem Goblin auch noch den Rest von dem Rum über den Kopf, woraufhin dieser mit wütendem Gesicht auffährt, sich in der Taverne umsieht und die Hexenmeisterin scheinbar dafür verantwortlich macht. Trotz unterdrückter Flüche macht sich der Wirt daran den Rum aufzuwischen und kehrt hinter den Tresen zurück, wo er mit mürrischem Gesicht weiterspült*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=ta-Z_psXODw[/youtube]


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

[ Hab gestern 2 Alben von denen bekommen, keine Ahnung woher das plötzliche Verlangen kam einen Piraten zu spielen *g* ]


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

*glotzt den Geist an*
"Sagt mal, ihr wurdet nicht "zufällig" erst vor kurzem erweckt?"


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*blickt verwundert zu dem Goblin nachdem er angesprochen wurde*
Na, dass is ja ma was. Kannste mich tatsächlich sehen?
*lacht laut auf*
Die Jahre die min Crew un ich schon unter den Lebenden wandeln, die zählen wir schon lange nicht mehr.
*fährt sich mit der Hand durch den Bart*
Bei 256 Jahren müssten wir stehen geblieben sein...oder 562...ne, 625 warens...


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

*kichert*
"So ein Pech aber auch!"


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*winkt ab*
Mit der Zeit wird Zeit unwichtig.
Aber wie kommts das du mich sehen kannst, Landratte?
Normal is das nich. In den Jahren hab ich nur ein paar Dutzend Leute gezählt die das konnten.


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

*schnippst mit den Fingern*
"Ich bin ein Meister der Bannungsmagie und du bist eine Unregelmäßigkeit."


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Goblin verwirrt an*
Häh? En Geist bin ich, nix Unregelmäßigkeit. Sieht man doch.


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

"Geister sind jetzt nicht sooo normal."
*lächelt freundlich*


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*hebt den Zeigefinder*
Ich sags dir, auf 10 Piratenschifen, findeste mindestens einen verfluchten Schatz. 
*winkt ab*
Aber wem erzähl ich dat, von Piraterie haste ja bestimmt keine Ahnung, großer Bannmeister.


----------



## Soladra (7. Juli 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Mit wem redest du, Grimosch? Führst du seit neustem Selbstgespräche?


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

"Ne, Franceska.Hier hockt ein Seemangeist.
Wahrscheinlich aus der Karibik..."


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*korigiert den Goblin*
Nicht Karibik, hier ausem Schlingendorntal. Jetzt ist meine Heimat das Meer, jednfalls bis der Fluch gebrochen ist...
*er hat scheinbar eine Idee*
Wenn du so en Banmeister bist, kannste dann den Fluch von mir, meinem Schiff und dem Rest meiner Crew nehmen?


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

*nickt*
"Dann bist du allerdings tot.Und deine Crew und dein Schiff auch."


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*lacht so laut auf, dass sich selbst der Goblin an der Thele umdreht, sich aber kurz darauf wieder mit einem gemurmelten "verfluchter Wind" um seine Gläser kümmert*
Was meinste wie oft die Crew schon versucht hat sich umzubringen, um den Fluch loszuwerden?
*schüttelt den Kopf*
Hat nie geklappt. Der alte Seebart ist verrückt geworden, als er es das erste Mal ersucht hat, weil er nicht wusste wie mans nennt wen ein Toter stirbt. 
Tja, hat sich vor Verzweiflung nen Säbel in die Brust gehauen und beim nächsten Vollmond stand er doch wieder bei den anderen aufem Deck.


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

"Ich bann dich auf ein Blatt Pergament.Adieu!"
*kichert*
"Aber wahrscheinlich ist jeder dritte Schatz so konstruiert das er nicht so einfach gebannt werden kann?"


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

Wen das so einfach wäre, glaubste ich säß dann noch hier? Einmal hat uns ein Paladin entdeckt. Der wollte uns erlösen, wied er Bastard das nannt. Hat jeden einzelnen von uns hingerichtet und das Boot versenkt. In der nächsten Vollmondnacht standen wir wieder alle beisammen. Und eine Schamanin gabs da auch noch. Die hat gesagt wir stören die Elemente oder sowas in der Art.
*greift nach dem Krug und erst als sich seine Hand um ihn gelegt hat, scheint ihm einzufallen, dass er nichtsmehr trinken kann*
Die wolte uns reinigen. 
*bricht in schallendes Gelächter aus, was wiederum Verwirrung beim Wirt auslöst*
Zu Lebzeiten mochte ich das schon nich!


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

"Ich würde dich nicht erlösen.Ich würde dich auf ein Blatt Pergament bannen."


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*nimmt den Hut ab, fährt sich durch die Haare und legt den Hut vor sich auf den Tisch*
Das würd mir nich wirklich weiterhelfen und der Crew auch nich. 
Da fahr ich lieber zur so zur See, als auf nem Stück Pergament zu verroten.


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

"Ich könnte dann aber den Fluch untersuchen und endgültig aufheben.
Wäre vielleicht ein bisschen schmerzhaft, aber egal.Kähä!"


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*verzieht das Gesicht*
Ich weiß auch wie ich den Fluch aufhebe, dauert nur ne Weile. 
Aber was versteht ihr unter ein "bisschen" Schmerz?
*lacht*
Wenn man schon gestorben ist, dürfte Schmerz doch wohl immer auszuhalten sein.


----------



## phipush1 (7. Juli 2010)

"Naja, das glaubt ihr.Geister sind meistens der Abdruck einer Seele und das reicht aus um Schmerzen zu empfinden..."


----------



## Lethior (7. Juli 2010)

*ernst*
Pass mal auf, Landratte. Ich bin jetzt seit ewiger Zeit schon in diesem Zustand, da brauchst du mir nich erzählen was ich spüre und was nich.
Wenn wir alle noch den Schmerz empfinden könnten, hätte meine Crew dann wieder und wieder versucht den Fluch loszuwerden, indem sie sich umbringt?
Glaub mir, so toll ist sterben nich, dass man das aus ner Laune raus macht.


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juli 2010)

"Ihr habt euch versucht umzubringen,wow.Ich wette ihr wolltet euch ersäufen oder abstechen, was?
Tja, sowas funktioniert wirklich nicht.Kähä!"


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Ich seh leider keinen Geist...

[SEITE 100!]


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juli 2010)

[/dance]
"Tja,nicht jeder hat so tolle Augen wie ich!"


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Reiß nicht zu weit die Schnauze auf, das haben wir gleich.
*zieht ein blaues Fläschchen aus der Tasche, stürzt es hinunter und blinzelt ein paar mal*
Ah...Nun kann ich euch sehen. Ich grüße euch, Seemann.


----------



## Lethior (8. Juli 2010)

*nickt der Frau zu*
Grüße, schönes Fräulein. 
*deutet auf das Fläschchen*
Was habt ihr denn da für'n Zeug getrunken?


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2010)

*grinst und schiebt das Fläschchen wieder in ihre Tasche*
Ein Gebräu, das mir ein Freund zukommen ließ. Die Wirkung ist offensichtlich wie nützlich.


----------



## phipush1 (8. Juli 2010)

"Ein Katzenaugenelixier?"


----------



## Deck5 (8. Juli 2010)

[occ NAme:Ohfelia
   	Geschlecht:Weiblich 
   	Klasse:??
   	RAsse:menschin
Bemerkungen:HAt immer einen Helm auf den sie nie abtut und durch den man sie nicht sehen kann sie aber andere sonst eine normale platten rüsttung und ein risiges zweihand schwert von dem was runtertropft aber nie auf dem boden landet]
*der Paladin geht und es kommt eine menschin herrein welche sich sofort auf einen Platz setzt*


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2010)

*lächelt ihren Freund an*
So ist es.
*wendet sich dem neuen Geischt zu*
Hallo.


----------



## Deck5 (8. Juli 2010)

*winkt den wirt herbei und flüstert etwas zu ihm anscheinend eine bestellung*
*mit komischer stimme*hallo*räüspert sich und dannach wieder mit normaler stimme * ähm entschuldigung ich habe einene schlimmen husten


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2010)

*lächelt freundlich*
Ach, das tut mir aber leid.Bestimmt im Norden angesteckt, nicht wahr? Saukalt da oben.


----------



## Deck5 (8. Juli 2010)

*der wirt bringt die bestellung von einer grösteten wachtel besteck und einem bier*
*schmatz* mhh ja ist gewöhnungs sache ich finde es zum beispiel sehr warm da.. naja wenn man gut gewärmt ist *haut dreimal auf ihre rüstung und grinst dann


----------



## phipush1 (9. Juli 2010)

*rümpft die Nase*
"Sagt mal, wir sind hier in Beutebucht.Dschungel und so.
Ich will ja nicht beleidigend sein, aber ihr schwitzt."
*hält sich die Nase zu*
"I gitt!"


----------



## Deck5 (9. Juli 2010)

*überlegt kurz* mhh also ich weiß das ich nicht schwitzen kann die rüstung hält mich warm in kalten gebieten zum beispiel in nordend oder schön kühl hier


----------



## Lethior (9. Juli 2010)

*ein starker Wind kommt auf und es klingt fast so, als würde er an die Tür des Gasthauses klopfen. Ein Lächeln macht sich auf den Zügen des Piraten breit*
Die Jungs rufen.
*steht auf, öffnet die Tür und lässt dadurch einen starken Windstoß durch das ganze Gasthaus fegen. Doch kaum ist er aus der Tür getreten, verstumt auch der Wind wieder*

[Bin jetzt in Dänemark, man liest sich in 2 Wochen!]


----------



## Deck5 (9. Juli 2010)

Warum habt ihr hier einen untoten drin ist das nicht ein bisschen gruselig ich meine ich bin es gewöhnt bin ja eine ritterin der ...na gut ich sags ich bin eine ritterin der schwarzen klinge ich soll die horde und allianz unterstützen bei ihren problemen unterstützen*ein unnheimliches blaues augen leuchten ist nun sichtbar was die meiste lebenwesen erschütert*
[die meisten ich weiß nicht wie ihr das abkönnt]


----------



## phipush1 (9. Juli 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
"Noch ne wandelnde Leiche, super."


----------



## Deck5 (9. Juli 2010)

*wutentbrannt* PASST AUF WAS IHRR SAGT KLEINES MISTVIEH ODER DIE WANDERNDE LEICHE TÖTET EUCH!


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2010)

*zieht ihren Dolch*
Nenn ihn noch einmal Mistvieh und du bist tot, Gammelgulasch!
*ghet in Kampfposition*


----------



## Deck5 (9. Juli 2010)

*zieht ihr schwert* hört zu er hat angefangen und wenn ihr mich auch beleidigt kann ich nichts mehr versprechen*hat schmerzen*tut mir leid aber du weißt wie ich auf sowas zu sprechen bin ....*klingt ihr schwert in ihre halterung ein und setzt sich hin* Ihr habt glück wäre morgrain jetzt nicht gewesen würdet ihr euch jetzt von guhlen umkreist vorfinden


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juli 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
"Sag mal Franceska, wieso wollen mich eigentlich immer alle gleich umbringen wenn ich einen Witz erzähle?"
*bestellt sich einen Fruchtcocktail*
""Hm, lecker!"


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

*steckt den Dolch wieder ein*
Es verstehen halt nicht alle Humor....und noch weiniger unseren.
*lächelt und bestellt sich ein Glas Salf*


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juli 2010)

*schlürft seinen Cocktail*
"Sagmal, seid wann ist hier der Obertodesritter anwesend?"


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

*grinst böse*
Ja siehst du ihn denn nicht? 
*tuschelt dem Goblin etwas ins Ohr und kichert*


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juli 2010)

*verzieht sein Gesicht zu einer gemeinen Fratze*
"Gerne doch."


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

*hält Grimosch die Hand zum Abklatschen hin*
Gib mir fünf, alter Kumpel!


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juli 2010)

*kichert hämisch und schlägt ein*
"Jetzt heißt es warten."
*wendet sich der Todesritterin zu und schlürft genüsslich seinen Fruchtcocktail*


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

*trinkt von ihrem Saft*
Sag mal, Grimosch, gab es irgendwelche Aktivitäten von Geisel oder Legion? Was auffälliges?


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juli 2010)

"Tja, der Lichkönig ist tot."
*kichert*
"Tja, Pech gehabt.Von der Leion weiß ich allerdings nichts."


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Soso...Sie könnte die Chance nutzen. Die Streitkräfte sind geschwächt.


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juli 2010)

*glotzt die Todesritterin förmlich an*
"Aber wie wollen sie kommen?Schon wieder ein blödes Portal?
Näh.Ich glaub die kommen erst später."


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

Aber dann würde es ihnen nichts bringen...Naja, mir solls recht sein.


----------



## Deck5 (10. Juli 2010)

*mhh  die legion.. die legion da war doch was ...*fällt es ein* mhh hier also ......*hier muss irgend wo ein verdammt starker dämon sein ich bin gekommen um ihn zu töten 
aber wo??


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

*lächelt*
Ich könnt dir helfen, ihn unsanft an eine Wand zu klatschen.


----------



## phipush1 (10. Juli 2010)

*betrachtet die Todesritterin böse*


----------



## Deck5 (10. Juli 2010)

*gwht auf dei menschin zu und reicht ihr die hand * ihr helft mir meinen däon zu töten und ihr dürft mich beleidigen*lacht* und zieht ein schwert aus grünem eis mit einer roten aura hinter ihrem Umhang und sticht es in den boden*


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2010)

*lacht*
Von mir aus, wenn es euch nicht stört, dass ich Feuer mit Feuer bekämpfe.


----------



## Deck5 (10. Juli 2010)

Ülacht* also bist du eine hexenmeisterin .. naja eigentlich bin ich auch nich viel besser nur mit dem unterschied das ich viel grausamere taten getan habe was sich dann mit der freienwillens verlierung hält


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*zieht zweifelnd eine Augenbraue hoch*
Soso, schlimmere Taten als ich...Das glaub ich dir nicht.


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*schnaubt*
"Du bist sicherlich so eine Archerus-Todesritterin.
Pah! Die haben fast gar nichts gemacht, diese Spinner."


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

*lacht * doch da habe ich oder hat du als morgens übung 100 scharlachrote getötet?? Ich wünschte es wäre so wie ihr es sagt leider ist es nicht so!


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*kichert*
"100 Scharlachrote,hui!Ich bin schon lang genug Hex...Magier um mehrere Schiffsladungen armer Seelen in die Hölle
geschickt zu haben.100 Scharlachrote esse ich zum Frühstück!"
*schmatzt etwas*
*leise* "Tölpel."


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Also ich denke, ihr übertreibt ein weing, aber ich habe in meinen 16 Lenzen bestimmt shcon weit über hundert Menschen getötet. Von Dämonen und GEiselpack nicht ganz zu schweigen.Die anderen Völker ebenfalls nicht mitgerechnet...Aber nunja, selbst ich habe nicht allzugern Blut an den Händen...
*ihr Grinsen bekommt etwas seh sehr gemeines*
Da ist mir ein Seleensplitter schon lieber.


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

"Seelensplitter mag ich nicht, die sind mir zu düster."


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

Kommt schon ihr seid auch ein hexer ... und was soll ich machen wir helfen nur allianz und horde da der lichkönig nun tod ist allerdings führen wir keine aufträge gegen horde oder allianz aus ... mhh ok stimmt habe etwas übertrieben waren ungefähr 80 könnt ihr mir nun helfen den dämon zu suchen??


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*lacht*
Als ob so wär!Selbstverständlich helfen wir dir.


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

ihr müsst mir nicht glauben aber kommt ihr nun mit *geht zur eingans tür mit ihrem schwert und lehnt sich gegen die wand*


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*schielt kurz*
"Ich bin kein Hexer!Warum denken immer alle ich bin ein Hexer?"
*schluchzt leicht*
"Na von mir aus.Icch könnte die Essenz bannen und dem WOlf zur Verfügung stellen, oder ich verscherble sie an einen Blutelfen.
Auch wenn sie ihren Brunnen wieder haben, scheinen die immer noch die "härtere" Magie zu mögen..."


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*hüpft vom Stuhl und begibt sich in Richtung Tür*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

lasst das keinen blutelfen acherus todesritter hören ihr würdet auf der stelle umgebracht nun gut kommt*geht nach draußen*


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*steht auf, zwinkert dem Wirt zu, der sich etwas aufschreibt, und folgt ihrem Kumpel*


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

"Ach, ich hab gute Kontakte.Naja egal, wisst ihr denn schon wo wir hin müssen?"


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

*nimmt ihren helm ab worauf man recht schönes langes dunkel blondes haar sehen kann* ah endlich wieder frische luft *geht weiter querfeld ein*


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*stapft der Todesritterin hinterher*
"Also?Wohin?"


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*sieht noch mal nach hinten, als würde sie auf jemanden warten, schließt dann wieder die Tür*
Pack mers...Ich hofffe, Rumpir stört nicht?


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*klatscht freudig in die Hände*
"Rumpir ist hier? Na dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen."
*zwinker zwinker*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

nein solange er nicht versucht mich zu verbrenen*lacht und zeigt richtung süd ost süd*da entlang*geht weiter*


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Einen Momment bitte.
*bleibt stehn und konzentriert sich*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

... was soll das werden??


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
"Sowas nennt man Magie."


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

Naztheros Rumpir!
*mit einem Knall erscheint der Wichtel und plappert irgendwetas auf Eredun*


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*lauscht gespannt  und nickt dem Wichtel zu*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

gut ... das weiß  aber was für ein zauber... naja ich holk mir dann mal nen begleiter *geht zu einem grab guckt es sich erst an steckt dann ihr schwert in den boden welches dann grün leuchtet und ein guhl kommt herraus* mhh naja nicht gerade der beste aber ich denke er reicht


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*dreht sich der Todesritterin zu*
"Seid ihr bescheuert?Ihr könnt doch nicht einfach ein Grab schänden!
Zumal das ein Goblingrab ist...."


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

... ich bin auch tod hat das irgeneinen abgehalten mein grab zu schänden nein also weiter gehts*geht weiter *


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Da habt ihr recht...Wie heißt ihr nochmal?


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*starrt den Ghul an*
"Das kann ich nicht tolerieren!"
*deutet auf den Ghul*
"Daz arakar il!"
*dunkle Energie sammelt sich um seinen Händen, die auf den Ghul überspringt*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

*die energie springt zurück auf den goblin* Ich heiße ohfeliaa und meine guhle seind vor schattenmagier geschützt*dder guhl zerfällt* ok ich such mir nen anderes grab


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

Hey!
*stößt den Goblin unsanft an*
Was soll den das?


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

"Der viel meine Brüder schänden, Franceska.Das lasse ich nicht zu."


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*zuckt mit den Schultern*
Naja, wie du meinst...Autsch!
*zuckt zusammen, weil ihr Wichtel in die Wade piekst*
Was denn?
*hört dem Geplapper des Wichtels zu*
Du meinst...? Oh.


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

lacht soll ich dir sagen was das für ein goblin war dessen geist ich gerade freigelassen habe??...Halt*ein teil des gebietes das man sehen kann ist eindeutig verseucht* so kommt mit so reinstürmen bringt nicht *geht auf ein paar hügel* zu da müssen wir hoch


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*folgt grummelnd der Todesritterin*


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*bleibt stehen*
Grimosch...


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*dreht sich um*
"Ja?"


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

*steht schon auf dem hügel und winkt die anderen beiden zu sich stößt dann einen grellen pfiif aus worauf andere toderitter kommen*


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*scheint sich nur schwer beherrschen können*
Hör mal Rumpir zu...


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*lauscht dem Wichtel*


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*verzieht das Gesicht*
"Aha, so ist das also."


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

*kommt mit den anderen herunter*ist.. ist was los??zt= ach komm das sind hexer was willst du erwarte*ohfeliaa hält ihm ihr an den hals*zt= gut gut ich habe nicht gesagt



[zt=zwergen todesritter gt=gnomen toderitter O=Ohfeliaa]


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

Und du weißt, dass Rumpir mir gegenüber vollkommen loyal ist...


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

"Jap, der kleine war schon öfters hilfreich."
*plustert sich auf*
"Äh, könnten wir kurz mit Ohfelia unter 6 Augen reden?"


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

O= klar* sagt den anderen todesrittern was unverständliches und stckt ih schwert in den boden worauf sich eine schwarze kuppel um franceska ohfeliaa und grimosch erhebt* was ist los??


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

"Stimmt es was klein Rumpir uns erzählt hat?"


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

Was soll der Scheiß? Du weißt doch, dass-AU!
*schnappt den Wichtel bei den Hörnern und sagt etwas auf Eredun*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

welcher scheiß?? [occ schreibt was eure chraktere denken dann versteh ich eucxh besser ich habe echt keinen plan wovon ihr redet^^]


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

_Widerlicher Madensack, na warte.Wenn das stimmt, bist du tot._


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

was meint ihr denn sagt es ruhig mehr als ausrasten kann ich auch nicht und so stark bin ich nicht


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*zieht ihren Dolch und hält den Knauf in den Schild, woraufhin der Schild in den Stein gesaugt wird*
_Ganz schön dreist, uns in eine Falle locken zu wollen..._


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

DU bist von einer dämonischen Signatur...Gnar!
*blickt den Todesritters böse an*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

was falle *der schild erneuert sich wieder * ok wenn ihr das meint kann ich gleich gehen  dann besieg ich den dömon eben nur mit meinen freunden aber bitte greift mich nicht an ich möchte keine blutvergießen!....was ach so halt das kann ich erklären i meinem früheren leben wurde ich durch dämonene magie getötet deswegen habt ihr vielleicht diese vorstellung aber mal erhlich gleuchbt ihr ich binttsächlich so ein wie hieß das ding gnur?? moment mal... ah jetzrt versteh ich Der Wichtel!*jungs ergreift die beiden *schnappt sich ihr schwert und stürmt aud den wichtel zu während die anderen beiden auf die hexer zu stürmen*


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*zeigt mit einem grausamen Lächeln auf den Zwerg*
Picha zenn glamur!

[ist fear]


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

*der zwerg rennt erst weg fängt sich wieder und rennt zur hexerin zurück und sagt was mit dem gnom zusammen unverständlicheswährend dessen hat ohfliaa den wichtel an den hönern gepackt und schneidet ihm die kehle auf*


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*springt auf den Gnom*
"Unsere Technologie ist besser als eure, Milchzwerg!"
*mit einem leisen Puff erscheinen 2 Wichtel und greifen den Gnom an*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

*der zwerg kommt den gnom zu hilfe tötet die beiden wichtel und legt die hexer in eisketten *lacht zt=tja nichts da euer wichtel ist TOD*
*ohfeliaa rammt ihr schwert in den wichtel hinene worauf dieser im schwert verschwindet* seid ihr jetzt wieder an sprech bar ??*wirft einen grünen energie ball  nahdem gnom welcher in diesen reinspringt und sofort weiter da ritual durchführt**


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*lächelt alle verächtlich an*
"Dumme Wesen.Venirezar!"
*die angeblich getöteten Wichtel erscheinen erneut und stürzen sich auf den Gnom, dessen Beine unter der last
zusammenbrechen müssten*


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*sehr zornig*
Das machst du nicht nochmal!
*reckt die Arme gen Himmel*
Mordana enkilgular zila te buras ruk ante!
*verwandelt sich in einen Dämon und springt Ohfeliaa an. Rumpir verschwindet*

[ganz normale Metamorphose, wirkt nicht lange*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

*sieht wie die wichtel ihren freund verletztzen  und ohfeliaa begintnt in blau rot und grün zu leuchten* un stützt ssich in den kampf während der zwerg dem gnom hilft o=ahh na.. warette .. ihr ... liegt ... falsch AHHHHHHHHHHHH*beschwört einene dunkelene grund unter den hexern und tötet benahe neben sächlich die wichtel *und stürtzt aud franceska zu


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2010)

*versucht, Ohfeliaa an der Kehle zu erwischen*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

*lässt sich ander kehle erwischen aber es fließt keine blut oder ähnliches  und des ist nur ein kratzer wird richtig wütend und deckt franceska mit schlägen ein 
zt= schnell sei braucht jetzt ein tropfen blut oder sie wird wahnsinnig  und ich habe keine phiole mehr dabei


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*betrachtet den Gnom und Zwerg*
"So, ihr habt verloren.Tut mir auch nicht leid, ihr lieben."
*dunkle Schatten schlängeln sich auf den Gnom und den Zwerg zu und bedecken rasch ihre Körper*
"Ich werde einfach die Magie die euch am Leben erhält absaugen,kähä!"
*die Schattenstränge bohren sich in die toten Häute der kleinen Kämpfer und saugen langsam die Energie aus ihnen herraus*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

zt=Ohfeliaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....
O=hä wo bin ich *wehrt die schläge ab und schützt  ihre kompane*


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

*rennt zurück ins gasthaus*


----------



## phipush1 (11. Juli 2010)

*langsam ziehen sich die Schattenstränge zurück, allerdings nicht ohne sämtliche Magie aus den kleinen Kämpfern gezogen zu haben*
"Äh, ein AUfbewahrungsgefäß...Ah ja."
*die Stränge bewegen sich auf die blauen Edelstein in der Robe des Goblins zu und erfüllen sie mit der abgesaugten Magie*
"Und jetzt zu dir, Madensack."


----------



## Deck5 (11. Juli 2010)

occ bin vorerst raus da mir das hier zuviel wird ich will keine kämpfe


----------



## phipush1 (12. Juli 2010)

*watschelt zurück ins Gasthaus und setzt sich dort an den Thresen*


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2010)

*folgt ihrem Kumpel*
Haste Hunger? Ich lad dich ein, Kumpel.


----------



## phipush1 (13. Juli 2010)

"Na aber immer doch.Zauber zehren immer an Kraft..."
*hüstelt*
"Ich sende später noch die Magie dieser beiden Todritter zum Wolf."


----------



## Deck5 (13. Juli 2010)

(ihr seid übermächtig daher wirkt das nicht (todesrittern die magie entziehen mhh klar))
*die drei todesritter kommen rein und setzen sich an einen tisch*


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

*iignoriert gekonnt die Todesritte, als sie zu m Thresen geht*
He, Wirt! Zwei mal Raptor, auf meine Rechnug!
*Wirt nickt und verschwindet in der Küche*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Juli 2010)

*flüstern sich was zu **der zt zeigt auf grimosch während ohfleiaa abwinkt*


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

*kehrt zu ihrem Plazt zurück und zieht einen Pergamentbogen aus der Tasche, den sie mit seltsamen Runen beschriftet*


----------



## phipush1 (13. Juli 2010)

[Lieber Deck5, weißt du überhaupt wieso Todesritter noch laufen können?Genau, ihre Körper werden durch nekromantische Energie am Leben erhalten.
Und die kann man absaugen, das hat nichts mit übermächtig zu tun]


----------



## Deck5 (13. Juli 2010)

lieber phipush 1 dies ist so nicht der fall die nekromatische nergie verstärkt lediglich die kraft deswegen leben meine todesritter noch bitte informiere dich vorher(hihi wollte das immer schon mal sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)also außerdem kannst duj bnicth einfach irgendwenn ohne grund töten


----------



## phipush1 (13. Juli 2010)

[Tut mir leid Deck5, aber das stimmt nicht.Ohne dieses nekromantischen Energien können die Todesritter und auch ganz normale Untote NICHT existieren.
Ich bitte dich darum dich selbst mal zu informieren und zwar richtig.Vielleicht kannst du dir ja dann auch gleich eine bessere Rechtschreibung anschaffen, danke.
Desweiteren existiert für meinen Charakter durchaus ein Grund die Todesritter zu töten, da Rumpir(Sola's Wichtel) uns mittteilte, das ihr die "Dämonen" hier seid.
Trenne bitte OOC und IC von einander.Desweiteren würde ich mich über etwas Konsequenz in deinem Rollenspiel freuen.Wenn deine beiden Nebencharaktere gestorben sind, dann lasse sie 
bitte tot und benehme dich nicht wie ein kleines Kind das seinen Willen nicht bekommen hat.
Ich würde mich auch in Zukunft über gemeinsames Rollenspiel freuen.]

*wirft einen Blick auf Franceskas Pergament*
"Was schreibst'n da?"


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

*blickt nicht eine Sekunde auf*
Brief an den Wolf. Wegen meiner Aufgabe. Du weißt schon.


----------



## Deck5 (13. Juli 2010)

occ Mehr wollte Ich doch gar nicht Wissen!![occ ohfeliaa ist aleine da]
ic
.... .... also warum habt ihr meine Frunde getötet??  Wenn du mir den grund sagst könnte ich vielleicht helfen das Missverständnis aufzuklären .... Was du auch versuchst ich bin benahe so zäh wie unser anführer dafür schwacher als die meisten anderen todesritter


occ Damit meine ich viel Leben wenig Schaden und ich wusste das mit der Energie und Du hast mir endlich den Grund gesagt echt war das so schwer?? occ off


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

Rumpir!
*der Wichtel erscheint mit einem Knall*
*Franceska schreibt weiter und sagt etwas auf Eredun, woraufhin der Wichtel nickt und wieder verschwindet*


----------



## phipush1 (13. Juli 2010)

*trippelt mit den Fingern auf den Thresen*
"Rumpir...."


----------



## Deck5 (13. Juli 2010)

Der Wichtel.... toll hätte Ich Mir denken können Ich wette mit euch das Der gesagt hatt ich wäre ein Dämon richtig oder falsch??


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

Falsch.
*schreibt seelenruhig weiter*


----------



## phipush1 (13. Juli 2010)

*pfeift leise vor sich hin*


----------



## Deck5 (13. Juli 2010)

Was denn dann??


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

*schreibt weiter, lächelt aber*
Er meint, dass der Dämon dein Begleiter ist.


----------



## Deck5 (13. Juli 2010)

*teils wütend hält sich aber zurück* ICH?! Ich soll einen Dämon als Begleiter haben??!! Wegene diesen ..... naja wegen denenen bin ich überhaupt erst wiederbelebt worden ich bin durch Dämonenehand gestorben jetzt soll ich einen begleiter haben der ein dämon ist ?! NIEMALS!!!! Falls ich den dämon töten muss dann  kann ich euch gerne den Leichnam zeigen .
Ich habe in getötet kurz bevor ich wieder hier war!


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

*schreibt ruhig immer weiter und lächelt weiter*
Warum wolltet ihr dann unseren Beistand?


----------



## Deck5 (13. Juli 2010)

Weil Ich ihn eigentlich nicht geschafft hätte nur die wut über meine freunde konnte das bewirken.Also das ich ihn alleine schaffe!


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

Soso... wie du meinst.
*lächelt, und schreibt an ihrem scheinbar endlosen Brief weiter.


----------



## Deck5 (13. Juli 2010)

mhhh wie soll Ich dir das jetzt beibringen..... Ich weiß ja nicht aber...... Ich glaube dein Wichtel hat gelogen sich die ganze Zeit nur eingeschleimt um bei so einem moment wie gerade einene anderen dämon vor dem tod zu bewahren...!


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2010)

*ihr Lächeln verschwindet wie ausgeknipst*
Ganz bestimmt nicht.
*betont jedes einzelne Wort*


----------



## phipush1 (14. Juli 2010)

"Rumpir hat noch nie gelogen.Außerdem, warum sollte er einen anderen Dämon schützen wollen, der zur Legion gehört?"


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

mhh ok stimmt ... oder .... *klatscht sich mit der Hand gegen den Kopf* Natürlich*zückt ihr Schwert  und murmelt ein paar Worte worauf es grün leuchtet * Dies hat ein befereundeter Hexenmeister gemacht ,er hat meine runnen  auf dem Schwert mit dämonischer Energie verstärkt das kann dein Wichtel gespürt


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

*schreibt immer weiter, scheint allerdings erst eine halbe Seite fertig zu haben*
Ich habe jeden einzelnen der mir zugewiesenen Dämonen nach der Beschwörug frei gelassen. Wisst ihr warum?
Ich wollte keinen untreuen Begleiter, der mich bei der erstbesten Gelegenheit verrät. Rumpir war der einzige, der mir alles, was er weiß, verriet. Der mich anflehte, ihn nicht zurückzuschicken. Der mir aus vertrauen seinen wahren Namen verriet. 
*hält im schreibe inne und blickt Ohfeliaa an*
Ihr wisst vermtlich nicht, welche Qualen auf ein jedes Geschöpf im Nether warten. Rumpir hat panische Angst davor, auch wenn es ihn quält, auf deiser Ebene zu verweilen, will er nie mehr dorthin. Und ich respektiere das.
*wendet sich wieder ihrem Brief zu*
Rumpir mag zwar ein Wichtel sein, aber er erkennt seine Artgenossen sehr wohl und wird sie ja wohl kaum mit einer dämolgischen Verzauberung verwechseln.

[Ich hab mal FAkten ein wenig ausgeschmückt, nicht böse sein, ja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

mhh ok aber dann hat sich euer wichtel vertan kann passieren mein guhl hat sich auch schon mal vertan .


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

*lächelt*
Ihr habt euren Guhl vermutlich auch nicht genau darauf gedrillt, oder?


----------



## phipush1 (14. Juli 2010)

"Mit verlaub, Ghule sind Wesen ohne großen Intellekt."


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

*lacht*
Ohne Hirn triffts eher... Ach verdammt, jetzt hab ich mich verschrieben!
*streich scheinbar kaum mehr als ein Buchstabe und schreibt weiter*
Warum müssen diese dummen Runen auch so verdammt komplex sein?
*Der Wirt stellt die Teller vor Franceska und Grimosch auf den Tisch*
"Haut rein, ihr beiden, und grüßt mir den juten alten Gax ... Lang nemmer g'sehn, den Burschen!"
*Der Wirt geht lachend wieder zum Thresen*


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

Runen?? Ich könnte euch helfen....


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

*lacht kalt*
Wohl kaum!


----------



## Edou (14. Juli 2010)

/occ
Aloah alle miteinander, ich würde gerne bei euerm Rp mitspielen.

Name: Sirania Waldlied
Geschlecht: Weiblich
Rasse: Nachtelfin
Beruf: Druidin(Baum)/Alchemystin
Aussehen: Ein dunkelblaues Kleid, eine sehr dunkle Lila haar pracht, Blaue augen, Haurfarbe etwas helleres blau/lila als das Kleid, einen Schwarzen gürtel, an dem mehrere taschen mit kräutern hängen. Lange ohren, um die augen Tätowierungen.
Sie sieht freundlich aus, und nutzt mit ihrer macht zu heilen um andere leid und Schmerz zu lindern.

/ooc off

*Die türen gehen schnell auf und zu, hindurch tritt eine Nachtelfe."
"Hallo..." sagt sie kleinlaut und setzt sich an die Theke*
*Sie atmet tief durch, als ob erleichtert wäre in der gegenwart von leuten zu sein.*
*Sie setzt wieder zu wort an* "Guten tag, ich würde gerne etwas Trinken"
*Die nachtelfe holt einen großen beutel voller gold herraus, die sie sich mit ihrem Beruf als Alchemystin verdient*


----------



## Deck5 (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo *setzt sich in die nähe der nachtelfen aber so das sie nichts riecht*


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2010)

*blickt von ihrem Pergament auf*
Seid gegrüßt.


----------



## phipush1 (14. Juli 2010)

*betrachtet seine Fingernägel*
"Tachen."


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*lächelt, setzt ihren Krakel unter den Brief und rollt ihn zusammen, danachd eht sie ich von der Gruppe weg. Kurz darauf dreht sie sich mti derm versiegelten Brief wieder um*
So, das soweit...
*geht kurz vor die Tür. Man hört von draußen ein gedämpftes Gespräch*
_F: Hier. Beeil dich. Es ist sehr wichtig._
*eine männliche Stimme antwortet, bei der man eine Gänsehaut bekommt, in einer sltsamen Sprache. Der Verdacht liegt nahe, dass es Eredun ist. Man hört ein leises Knacken und Franceska kommt wieder rein*
*wendet sich lächelnd der Druidin zu*
Dürfte ich euren Namen erfahren? Ich sitze nict so gern mit Personen in einer Schenke, wenn ich den Namen nicht weiß.


----------



## Edou (15. Juli 2010)

*Sirania blickt die Dame an*
"Oh, tut mir leid. Natürlich dürft ihr meinen erfahren. Ich heiße Sirania Waldlied, werte dame. Dürfte ich im gegenzug euren erfahren?"


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*lächelt freundich*
Ich bin Franceska. Einfach Franceska.


----------



## phipush1 (15. Juli 2010)

"Und ich bin Grimosch Klingbeutel."
*klingt gelangweilt*


----------



## Edou (15. Juli 2010)

*Blickt erst zu Franceska und dann zu Grimosh* 
"Sehr erfreut euch kennen zu lernen, ich hätte eine frage. Wo kann ich den hier etwas zu Trinken bestellen? Und ein Zimmer für die nächste Zeit wäre auch nett, Zahlen werde ich natürlich dafür."


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Brüll den Wirt einfach zusammen. In etwa so.
Hey Alex, Willst du diese Dame hier etwa verdursten lassen?
*lacht, als der Wirt herbeigeeilt kommt*


----------



## Edou (15. Juli 2010)

*Verwundert schaut sie den Kellner an*
"Tut mir leid, ich möchte keinen großen wind darum machen. Könnte ich denn bitte eine Eiskalte Milch und ein Zimmer für sagen wir mal 1ne Woche bekommen? Ich möchte noch nicht so schnell Abreisen."
*Wendet sich Franceska zu*
"Ich brülle nicht gerne, und bin lieber friedliebend. Aber danke für eure Hilfe" *Lächtelt*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*grinst breit*
Der Wirt kennt mich schon seit ewig.


----------



## Edou (15. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *grinst breit*
> Der Wirt kennt mich schon seit ewig.



*Zieht einen Kräfitgen schluck ihrer Milch*
"Dankeschön, das war genau das was ich gebraucht habe. 
*Nimmt ihre Milch und den Zimmer Schlüssel und steht auf*
"Tut mir leid Franceska und Grimosch, ich werde jetzt zu bett gehn, ich muss Morgen noch versuchen Proben einer Seltenen Pflane zu nehmen. Wenn die tieger mich nicht wieder Stören. Und mit Heilsprüchen kann ich sie ja schlecht von mir entfernt halten.
*Nickt allen zu*
"Gute nacht"
*Geht in ihr Zimmer*


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2010)

*ruft hinterher*
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Edou (16. Juli 2010)

*Sirania kommt aus ihrem Zimmer*
"Guten tag alle miteinander"
*Bestellt sich ein Glas Eiskalte Milch und setzt sich hin*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*lächelt freundlich*
Hallo. Gut geschlafen?


----------



## Edou (16. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *lächelt freundlich*
> Hallo. Gut geschlafen?



*Halb verträumt und augen reibend*
"Ich habe noch eine weile an meinen Kräutern getestet, aber als ich mich endlich hingerrungen hab zu Schlafen, fühlte ich mich wie Zuhause."


----------



## phipush1 (16. Juli 2010)

"Ja, Goblingasthäuser sind die besten!Naja, zumindest besser als jedes Gnomengasthaus."


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*lacht*
Nur die Betten sind ein bisschen niedrig.


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juli 2010)

*die Todesritterin geht aus der Taverne*
( Name: Fehu
Rasse:Gnom
Klasse:Magier
Geschlecht:Männlich
Bemerkung: Ist in einer vollkommen Eisblauen Robe gehüllt Und trägt einen doppelt so großen (bezogen auf die Größe des Gnomes) Stab mit sich herum der auch eisblau ist. )
* kommt in die Taverne *
Hallo allerseits *setzt sich an den Tresen und bastelt an einem Gewehr*


----------



## Edou (16. Juli 2010)

"Mit den tiefen betten habe ich kein Problem, zur not nehme ich meine Reisegestalt an, dann kommt mir das schon höher vor" *lacht*
*Nickt dem Gnom freundlich zu*
"Guten tag, werter Gnom"
*Starrt auf die Waffe*
"An was schraubt ihr denn rum?"


----------



## Deck5 (16. Juli 2010)

HAllo ich schraube an einem gewehr . es wurde mir gegeben damit ich es verbessere


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*grinst* 
Jaja, Gestaltwandel kann auch bei sowas praktisch sein.
*zum Gnom*
Hallo.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

[Aus langeweile bringe ich einen Charakter ein, der jetzt mal so garnichts mit meinen anderen zu tun hat...]

Rasse: Nachtelf, männlich

Name: Marago Morgenschleier

Klasse: Krieger

Beschreibung: Ein schlichter Typ, nichts besonderes. Er hat einen Schild und ein Schwert, eine leichte Rüstung.
Er wirkt etwas deplaziert, scheint mehr in einen leuchten blauen Wald wie den Ashenvales zu gehören, als 
in einen Dschungel, wie den des Stranglethorntales.

*Betritt die Taverne, sieht sich um und setzt sich an einen freien Tisch, nahe der Gauklerin Franceska*
"Etwas zu essen und ein Bier."
*holt etwas Geld hervor*
"Aber kein Fleisch!"

[oh mein Gott, ich habe einen Vegetarier erschaffen...]


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*betrachtet den NAchtelfen ein wenig, lächelt dann breit und nicht ihm zu*
Guten Tag, Kal'dorei.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

*Sieht ein wenig Müde zur Gauklerin*
"Auch Euch einen schönen Tag, Menschentochter."
*fährt sich müde durchs Gesicht*
"Meine Mutter nannte mich dereinst Maralajago, doch Ihr könnt mich Marago nennen."

[Ich schätzte man merkt, dass ich mit Namen echte Probleme habe^^]


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*grinst*
Wie ihr meint, Marago. Mein Name ist Franceska.

[Schade nur, dass bisher niemand Steckbriefe von mir gesehen hat...]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

[Steckbriefe? Wo?]

"Es ist mir eine Ehre, Franceska."
*ruft nach dem Wirt*
"Was kostet ein Zimmer bis zur Abenddämmerung?"


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

[ Ich bin eine Steckbrieflich gesuchte Hexenmeisterin, die sich als GAuklerin verkleidet. Ich hab einen Adelsmann aus Sturmwind umgebracht,w eil er meinen Bruder Stefano hängen ließ]

*lächelt*
Die Ehre ist ganz auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

(Hab keine Ahnung ob man was besonderes schreiben muss um in einer Diskussion beizutreten)

Pardon:



Name: Pardon

Rasse: Goblin

Klasse: Tüftler
Fraktion: Unteres Viertel

Aussehen: Braune knie-lange,dort abgerissene Hose, Braune Lederstiefel, die einige verbrannte Flecken haben(Gobliningenieurskunst), eine Grün/braune Lederrüstung, Wappenrock des Unteren Viertels,der selbstverständlich auch brandflecken aufweist, und darrüber einen Ledergurt an dem einige Sprengladungen befestigt sind, auch ein Gewehr mit einem breitem Lauf ist am Rücken festgeschnallt. Er trägt schwarze Handschuhe, die Gummiartige Innenseiten aufweisen, eine grüne Ingeniersbrille, bestehent aus zwei Zahnrädern und Malachit-Gläsern. Er hat einen vorne spitzzulaufenden Hut auf, den eine Feuerrocfeder ziert. Den Abschluss bilden zwei unscheinbare Dolche die am Gürtel befestigt sind und jeweils eine Glücksmünze mit einem Loch, durch die ein Faden gesponnen ist, der Münze mit Dolch verbindet.



/oof was bedeutet das?^^

/oof (aus)

*betritt die Taverne, grüßt in den Raum um sich dann an die Theke zu setzten und ein kleines fliegendes Eichhörnchen auszupacken*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

[es heißt ooc (out of caracter) und es bedeutet, das jedemann, der mich um einen Kopf kleiner macht, 75g bekommt]

*nicht dem Gobli höflich zu, ihre Aufmerksamkeit scheint allerdings vollkommen dem Eichhörnchen zu gelten*


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

*Bemerkt den Blick*
"Oh, dich interessiert mein kleiner Begleiter?"
*Schickt das kleine fliegende Eichhörnchen in die Richtung der Gauklerin*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Juli 2010)

*Das Eichhörnchen fliegt direkt vor dem Gesicht des müden Nachtelfen vorbei.
Der blinzelt nur und verabschiedet sich. Langsam steigt er nach oben um zu schlafen.
Nachtelfen tragen ihren Namen nicht für umsonst*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*lächelt höflich*
Kann man so sagen. Ich bin selbst leidenschaftliche Tüftlerin, aber sowas Feines hab ich nie hinbekommen.


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

*Man hört den stolz in der Stimme*
Es war ein Haufen Arbeit, aber es hat sich absolut gelohnt"
*Wirft einen Blick in die Runde*
Mit wem habe ich's denn zu tun?"


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*lächelt *
Mein Name ist Franceska, und der eurige?


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

*Grinst frech*
Ein schöner Name, meine Wenigkeit heiß Pardon, ihr seht aus, als ob ihr weit gereißt seid"
*Mustert die Gauklerin mit einem freundlichem Blick*


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

*ruft das Eichhörnchen um dem Bauch einen Geldbeutel zu entnehmen*
"Wirt? Ein Zimmer bitte, wenn es geht mit Stein Wänden, einer soliden Decke und einem nicht brennbarem Boden"
*Guck amüsiert dem ratlosem Wirt zu*
" Nein, ich nehm ein stinknormales Zimmer und bitte irgendwas alkoholisches"


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*lächelt*
Oh ja, ich bin doch fast so ziemlich überall gewesen. Selbst bei der Horde. Die Musikkennt keine Grenzen.


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

*der Goblin bedankt sich beim Wirt und lehnt sich entspannt zurück*


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht viel von Musik, habe aber irgendwo noch eine Stimmgabel, wollt ihr sie haben, ich hatte versucht damit meine Bomben abzustimmen...es hat nicht ganz so gut funkzioniert"
*Grinst bei dem Gedanken*
"Hier bitte, ist etwas vertaubt, aber sie müsste funktionieren"


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*strahlt*
Oh, vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

*Lacht*
"Man kann nie genug verschenken, ich denke darin bin ich den Angehörigen meines Volkes ein wenig vorraus"
*Grübelt, zupft sich an der Feder*
"Oder vielleicht hinke ich auch hinter her*
*Kehrt wieder zu besseren GEdanken zurrück*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

*lächelt*
Ich hoffe, ihr seid eurem Volk vorraus.


----------



## Simpley (16. Juli 2010)

*Lacht*
Danke sehr, Komplimente sind was feines, Geschenke, ohne materiellen wert"
*Merkt,dass er müde wird*
"Ich werde jetzt mal mein Zimmer in Beschlag nehmen, habt hier nooch eine schöne Nacht"
*Geht die Treppe hoch*


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht.
*zieht ihr Buch wieder aus der Tasche und beginnt zu lesen*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Die Nacht bricht herein und der Nachtelf kommt ausgeschlafen wieder herunter*
"Elune Adore."
*deutet mit einem nicken zum Fenster hinaus*
"Mutter Mond scheint heute in voller Pracht."


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*wirft einen langen Blick aus dem Fenster*
Da habt ihr Recht...Wunderschön.
Glaubt ihr eigentlich, dass Elune auch auf jene Acht gibt, die sich von ihrem Weg abgewendet haben? In etwa...Hexenmeister?


----------



## phipush1 (17. Juli 2010)

"Hui, ein Goblin!"
*freundlich*
"Und hui, ein Elf."
*gelangweilt*


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*Pardon bemerkt das Lachen*
"Hui eine gesprächige Seele"


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*der Goblin schmuzelt*
"mmh...vielleicht doch nicht"


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*grinst*


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*Grinst freundlich zurück*
"Und hat die Dame schon ihre Instrumente gestimmt?"
*Holt sein großes Gewehr heraus und poliert es*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*lächelt*
Nein, noch nicht. Ich glaube, ich gehe schnell hoch und kümmer mich drum.
*geht nach oben, lässt aber das Buch liegen*


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*beachtet das Buch kaum, guckt es sich nur kurz an um dann weiter sein Gewehr zu putzten*

/ooc
wie heißt das Buch, was steht da drin
/ooc off


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

[Is auf Eredun, über Dämonoligie der schlimmsten Sorte und düstere Rituale]


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

/ooc find ich gut^^
/ooc off
"Was lest ihr da feines?"
*spürt eine düstere pulsierende macht und fängt an in sich hinein zu grinsen*


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juli 2010)

mhh jetzt eventuell*stellt ein flasche auf den tisch und zielt mit dem gewehr darauf ...*zielen...feuern*die gewehrkugel fliegt los und lässt die flasche in tausend kleine splitter zerspringen* gut ... sehr gut um 50 gold reicher nur wegen einem tierhaar*lacht und reibt sich die hände*könene wir sehr gut beim sturm auf gnomeregan gebrauchen


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

/ooc
Ich verstehe deck nicht ganz...
/ooc off


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

[Deck hat ein Gewehr repariert, das nur wegen eines Tierhaares nicht funktioniert hat. Jetzt hat er es gereinigt und
wird als Lohn 50 Gold bekommen, welche er für die Erstürmung Gnomeregans einsetzten will]

*Der Elf setzt sich an den Tisch, an dem die Gauklerin zuvor gessesen hatte. Nachdem er sich etwas zu trinken und
Proviant für seine Reise bestellt hat, zieht er das Buch zu sich herüber und sieht aus langeweile hinein*
"Das..."
*blinzelt*
"Mhh..."
*steckt das Buch ein und sieht sich rasch um. Als er bemerkt, dass die Frau noch nicht zurück ist, geht er auf den 
Wirt zu und zahlt, steckt den Proviant ein und verschwindet rasch aus dem Gasthaus*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*kommt wieder runter*
Was zum...Scheiße!
*rennt aus dem Gasthaus*


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juli 2010)

*muss kichern* tja nachtelfen und dämonologie vertragen sich so gut wie feuer und eis *kichert*


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*lacht verschmizt, nimmt gelassen die Ratte der Nachtelfin*
"So dann will ich mal kein Frauenfeind sein, also los Ratte such mal schön dein Herchen"
*Sieht die Ratte rennen dreht sich um*
"Wer will mit?"
*Steckt die Börse des Wirtes unauffällig ein und wartet ob noch wer nachkommt*
/ooc
 Wer sich inner halben stunde meldet, kommt mit^^
/ooc off


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

" Na, dann bin ich mal weg"
*Lässt die Ratte los und läuft ihr hinterher*
"(murmelt)mmh...der Steckbrief hörte sich interessant an, aber das sowas lustiges passieren würde..."
*Grinst verschmitzt*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*kommt komplet verwuschelt wieder rein und stürzt quasi die Treppe hoch*


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*geht gelassen zurück auf seinen Platz in der Erwartung, dass die Gauklerin herunter kommt*
"Wirt, 2 Gläser bitee...ich hjoffe ich kriege gleich Gesellschaft von dieser sympathischen jungen Dame"


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*kommt die Treppe runtergestolpert und rast in Richtung Tür*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Die Tür wird vom Nachtelfen aufgestoßen, der sich erst vor Kurzem das Buch genommen hat*
"Keiner rührt sich!"
*Hinter ihm kommen zwei Menschen in den Raum, die ebenfalls Schwerter tragen. Mit blanker Klinge,
aber fahlem, müden Gesicht, sichern sie den Raum. Zuletzt betritt eine Nachtelfe die Taverne. Sie
trägt eine leichte Lederrüstung, die noch Haut freilässt. An den Schultern und der Hüfte sind zusätzlich
verzierte Plattenstücke festgeschnallt. An ihrem Gurt trägt sie ein Kurzschwert, über den Rücken 
gelegt einen großen, ebenholzschwarzen Bogen mit einem Köcher. Ihre blauen Haare sind als Zopf
zusammengebunden, ihre Pupillenlosen Augen strahlen silbern*
"Priesterin Areena, das ist die Dämonenbuhlerin!"
*Marago deutet auf die Gauklerin*
*Die Priesterin scheint ebenso müde und abgekämpf aus wie die beiden Menschen, die ihr folgen,
doch sind ihre Augen weniger eingefallen, noch zeigt sie keinen Funken Schwäche*

[So, jetzt habe ich dochnoch einen alten Charakter eingebracht. Hat sich so angeboten^^ 
Areena Silverwing ist da!]


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*bleibt stehen*
Gib mir mein Buch. Es ist nur geliehen. Gib mir mein Buch,und keinem passiert was. Dann sind wir alle glücklich.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Marago streckt sein Schwert vor, doch legt Areena ihre Hand auf die Klinge und drückt sie nach unten weg*
"Es wird hier ohnehin nichts passieren. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das auch auf Euch zutrifft."
*deutet auf den nächsten Tisch*
"Wir werden uns jetzt setzten und diesen Vorfall klären."
*Marago scheint damit nicht glücklich*
"Aber Priesterin! Ist denn nicht eindeutig..."
*Areena schneidet ihm das Wort ab*
"Zügle dich, Marago. Elune lehrt uns alle Geschöpfe als ihre Kinder zu betrachten. Niemand wird gerichtet,
ohne geprüft zu werden."
*blickt die Hexerin intensiv an*
"Schließlich sind wir keine Dämonen."


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*Beobachtet die Szene intersessiert*
"(Flüsternd zur Hexenmeisterin) Wollt ihr hier raus? Ich könnte euch helfen...oder ich sacke die Belohnung für den Steckbrief ein, die Idioten scheinen nur irgendeine Hexerin in euch zu sehen...Kino, oder Geldzurück"
*Schmunzelt bei der Überlegung, was passieren könnte*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*ignoriert die Reinschwätzerei und setzt sich an den Tisch*
Nun gut...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Die Priesterin setzt sich der Hexerin gegenüber. Marago stellt sich hinter die Hexerin, wofür er einen
bösen Blick von der Priesterin kassiert*
"Mein Name ist Areena Silverwing. Eurer ist Franceska. Ihr habt gesagt, das sei nicht Euer Buch?"
*Legt den Folianten behutsam auf den Tisch*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

Nein, ist es nicht. Es gehört einem guten Freudn von mir. Ich habe es geliehen.
*blickt den Krieger hinter sich bitterböse an*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

[Marago ist nur ein Krieger]

"Welchen Nutzten hat ein solches Buch für Euch, wenn nicht um es zu studieren?"


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*wirkt ein wenig entäuscht über den verlauf, guckt aber sehr interessiert als Franceska sich versucht herraus zu reden*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*blickt ihr gegenüber deinteressiert an*
Gar keinen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

"Dann ist für uns alle klar, was Ihr seid. Seid Ihr bereit, Euch dem Gericht der Mondgöttin zu stellen?"
*legt ein Halbmondförmiges Amulett auf den Tisch*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*lächelt*
Ich befürcht, hier muss ein Missverständnis vorliegen.
*zieht ein Amulett unter ihrer Kleidung hervor. Darauf ist ein kunstvoll gearbeiteter heulender Wolf vor einem Vollmond zu sehne*
Soweit ich nämlich weiß, sind sie Varulven und die Herren der Winde Allianz und Horde friedlich gesindt...Und damit auch Darnassus.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Areena zieht die langen Augenbrauen hoch*
"Von... Varulven habe ich noch nie gehört. Egal ob Euereins in Stormwind akzeptiert wird, wir Nachtelfen haben 
die Gräuel nicht vergessen, an denen sich die Legion und deren Buhle sich schuldig gemacht haben."
*legt die Ellenbogen auf den Tisch und legt den Kopf auf die Handrücken*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*lächelt milde*
Wenn ich das Dokument aus meiner Tasche holen darf, kann ich es euch zeigen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

"Nur zu."


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*Pardon grinst, grüßt den Krieger freundlich, und geht dann zur theke, doch erbleibt auf halben weg stehen, genau neben der Priesterin, der er zu nickt...im vorbei gehen greift er nach der börse der Dame und bedient sich*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*zieht ihre Tasche zu sich hin, kruschtelt ein wenig, zieht diverste Pergamentbögen mit Pentakeln, Hexagrammen und Teufelssternen aus der Tasche und breitet sie quer über den Tisch aus*
Hm...da sind sie nicht dabei...
*krustelt weiter, aber daber fällt ihr Seelenbeutel aus der Tasche und der Inhalt kullert lustig über den Boden*
Ups...Ich denke, das ist nicht gerade zu meinem Vorteil...Aber immerhin hab ich das Briefchen!
*reicht der Elfe ein Dokument . Die Unterschrift ist unleserlich, nur ein großes X sticht ins Auge. Das Dokument ist in eleganter Männerhandschrift gehalten, und der Text redet von einem Bündniss zwischen Allianz und Horde, abgesehen von Sturmwind*
Da, das sollte Beweis genug sein. Wenn ihr noch mein Hexerbrief oder meinen Schwurblatt sehen wollt, hab ich alles dabei.


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juli 2010)

*wacht auf und sieht den tumult* Was beim licht ist hier los?? ...Könnte mir jemand bitte erklärren was hier los ist??


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*Der Goblin guckt erstaunt und hebt einen siegelring auf*
"Pardon meine Dame, haben sie den hier vielleicht verloren?"
*Täuscht vor die Personen erst jetzt richtig zu mustern*
"Ach kenn ich diese person nicht, habe ich sie nicht auf einem plakat gesehen?"
*Mustert die hexenmeisterin*
"Ah, ist sie nicht in Stormwind wegen mord angklagt"
*Ein süfisantes Grinsen spielt über sein gesicht*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Areena nimmt mit Verwunderung das provokante Verhalten der Hexerin zur Kenntnis. Das Dokument überfliegt sie rasch*
"Wie es aussieht, seit ihr diplomatisch selbst gegen Darnassus geschützt. Doch die Unterschrift für Stormwind fehlt."
*greift nach ihrer Börse, nur um zu bemerken, dass sie fehlt*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*wirft den Goblin einen drohenden Blick zu*
König Varian meinte, wir sollen uns mit unserem Bündniss zum Arsch der Hölle scheren.


----------



## Deck5 (17. Juli 2010)

*schreit* KANN MIR JETZT MAL IRGENDJEMAND ERKLÄREN WAS ZUM TEUFEL HIER LOS IST??


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*zeigt schon fast nebensächlich auf Areena*
Ärger wegen meinem Beruf.


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*murmelt*
"leider nichts wegen ihrem Verbrechen...kein Kino,schade"


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

*Areena hört die Anklage, die gegen die Hexerin läuft, nimmt den Ring vom Goblin an und bedankt sich*
"Ihr seid sogar gesucht in Stormwind? Das ist äußerst schlecht. Für Euch."
*Hebt den Ring vor die Hexerin*
"Ich bin im Auftrag von Stormwind hier im Stranglethorntal."


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

_Klingt interessant
_
*beaobachtet das geschehen und lehnt sich zurück*


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*zieht extralangsam eine Augenbraue hoch*
Ach, ist das so?


----------



## Simpley (17. Juli 2010)

*Er lehnt sich zurück und genießt das geprächer, nachher wird er einschlafen*
/ooc
bin jetzt pennen
/ooc off


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

"Die Silverwing sind im Krieg. Ich und meine Schwestern wurden nach Stormwind geschickt, um Hilfe zu erbitten."
*steckt den Ring in einen Beutel an ihrer Hüfte*
"Im Gegensatzt für unseren Einsatzt werben nun Herolde in Stormwind für unseren Kampf in Ashenvale. Ich führe
mit Halek und Thomas den Trupp der Königstreuen hier gegen die Rebellen an."


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

*zieht nun auch die andere Augenbraue hoch*
Und was spricht dagegen, dass wir gegen Legion und Geisel kämpfen, weil wir der Ansicht sind, dass jedes Leben, dass im Krieg Allianz gegen Horde gegeben wird, unsinnig verschwendert wird?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

"Nichts spricht dagegen. Aber gegen die Mittel. Zum anderen wird nicht grundlos ein Kopfgeld vergeben.
Weshalb werdet ihr in Stormwind gesucht?"


----------



## Soladra (17. Juli 2010)

Ich habe meine Familie gerächt.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (17. Juli 2010)

"Erklärt Euch."


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*Franceskas Augen bekommen einen traurigen Glanz*
Mein Bruder Stefano wurde das Opfer eines KOmplotts und starb am Galgen. Daraufhin hab ich den Urteilssprecher, die Wachen und einen hochrangien Adligen mit... ICh weiß nicht, ob euch Giftnamen viel sagen... Aber falls ja, dann wisst ihr, was es bedeutet, an Satyrsruf zu sterben.
*wischt sich heimlich eine Träne weg*
Sie hetzten mich beinahe zu Tode, als der Wolf mich fand und rettete...Und deshalb starb auchd er Rest meiner Familie. Nun ist die Gilde meine Familie, und Dämonen meine Freunde. Und ich...
*wütend*
...ich bin verdammt nich mal STOLZ DRAUF!!


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

*erstaunt über die geschichte * mhh Areena kann ich euch mal kurz sprechen .... unter 4 augen keine wache kommt mit !*geht vor die tür*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*zieht ein schwarzes Taschentuch aus der Tasche und wischt sich damit über die Augen*
*Rumpir hüpft von einem Deckenbalken uaf den Tisch vor Franceka und von da auf ihr Schulter, wo er ihr etwas auf Eredun is Ohr plappert und ihr unbeholfen über die Wange streicht, was Franceska zum lächeln bringt*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Juli 2010)

"Einen Tod durch mehrfachen zu rächen, haltet Ihr für gerecht?"
*winkt einen der Menschenkrieger herbei*
"Gebt Acht, dass sie hierbliebt. Ich bin gleich wieder da."
*Geht hinaus um das Gespräch zu führen*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

occ ich schreibe das jetzt hier   und es ist in der taverne nicht hörbar occ off 
Hört zu Ich möchte nicht das Ihr Sie gefangen nehmt oder gar tötet Ich möchte das Sie frei bleibt.Wäret Ihr jetzt in dieser situation hättet Ihr bestimmt das gleiche gemacht und außer dem Ihr vergesst Sie kämpfen auch gegen geisel und brennende legion nur halt nicht gegen die Horde .. und das  mach ich auch nicht Ich mache praktisch das selbe, nur halt das ich feuer eis und arkan magie benutzte anstatt dämonen und schattenmagie! Also lasst Sie in ruhe , sollte dies nicht der fall sein so werde Ich mich sofort auf Ihre seite stellen und Ihr werdet ein eisiges Problem haben*geht wieder in die Taverne*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*kühl*
Ich leis den anderen eine Chanche, zu gehen. Hätten sie diese genutzt, wären sie noch am Leben.


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juli 2010)

*tätschelt Franceskas Arm*
"Schon gut.Und falls dieser Spinner mit Wachen zurück kommt, erledigen wir die...."


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*lächelt Grimosch an, mit einem leicht schläfrigen Ausdruck auf dem GEsicht*
Wenn du das sagst...


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

*kommt wieder in die Taverne und setzt sich auf seinen stuhl wärend er dalaran wein herbeordert*


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juli 2010)

*lächelt freundlich*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

*probiert den wein* BAh was ist das ??? vergammeltes wasser?? *wirkt einen kurzen zauber wobei er ein paar goldmünzen auf dem tisch verschwinden lässt ein par sekunden später taucht ein fass auf*Hier wer möchte frischer dalaran wein beste qulität geht auf mich *grinst und lässt ein paar wein gläser erscheineen auf seinem tisch während er zum wirt geht und dort ein kleines säckchen hinstellt* hier das reicht 1365 Gold

occ mein magier arbeitete an verschiedenen magischen projekten und anderem auch beim ruezzug und diese geben ihm viel gold dafür occ off


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

*Kommt nach einiger Zeit abwesenheit wieder in die Taverne*
"Tut mir leid, ich habe auf den Perfekten moment gewartet mir meine Kräuter zu holen. Die Raubkatzen sind nunmal nicht sonderlich nett" *Lächelt*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*blicht die Elfe an*
Nicht nur die Raubkatzen.


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

"Naja, an den Söldnern konnte ich mich in meiner Katzengestalt vobeischleichen, doch die Katzen wittern mich, da ist es schon schwerer unentdeckt zu bleiben"


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juli 2010)

*seufzt leise*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*schüttelt en Kopf*.
Ich meine auch nicht die Söldner, sondern...
*zeigt hinter sich*
Die hier


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

"Hm, warum sind denn die netten herren aus Stormwind hier?"
*Blickt sich um*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*lehnt sich zurück*
Um mich zu töten.


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

*Flüstert Franceska etwas ins ohr*
"Egal was ihr tatet oder nicht, meine Hilfe steht euch zu"
*Blickt kurz die Wachen an und flüstert Franceska wieder etwas zu*
"Ich kann leider nicht Kämpfen, das ist nicht meine Natur, aber ich werde euch meine Heilenden Kräfte wenn es soweit kommen sollte zur Verfügung stellen*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

*lacht* da wären wir schon zwei.. mhh möchte keiner hier dalaran wein bester qualität den bekommt man eigentlich nur wenn man ein hohes mitglied der kirin tor ist.... oder man den barkeeper gerettet hat *lacht*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*schüttelt den Kopf*
Versprecht nichts voreilig, Druidin.
*steht auf und beginnt, die Seelnespitter aufzusammeln*
_Das hier_ ist mein Handwerk.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn einen gnom der einen druiden als freund hat und dieser gnom ist auch hexenmeister von daher ist es nicht umbedingt voreilig es sei den du bist eine dieser typen die sofort jeden angreifen der auch nur eine spur mit dämonene am hut haben mal ausgenommen von dämonenjägern man muss ja nicht mit jedem befreundet sein*grinst*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*lächelt matt*
Ich bin lieber zu vorsichtig als dass ich sterbe.


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

*Nach kurzem nachdenken wendet sie sich wieder Franceska zu*
"Ich Verspreche ich helfe euch, wenn es von nöten ist, und bis jetzt habe ich noch kein einziges meiner Versprechen gebrochen."
*Bestellt sich ein Eiskaltes Glas Milch*
"Ihr wart freundlich zu mir als ich vor ein paar tagen hier ankam, und ich glaube jemand der wirklich von Böser Natur ist würde dies nicht tun."


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*lacht freudlos auf*
Da seid ihr eine der wenigsten, die so denken.
*lächelt*
Danke.


----------



## phipush1 (18. Juli 2010)

"Wow Franceska, du machst unseren Berufstand ja richtig beliebt!"
*lächelt seicht*


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

*Drückt Franceska unauffälig etwas in die hand und flüstert*
"Wenn es soweit ist, esst es es schmeckt zwar nicht gut aber es erlaubt euch kurze unsichtbarkeit"


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*blickt die Druidin erstaunt an*


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

*Nickt Franceska zu und sagt laut und deutlich*
"Ich ziehe mich in mein Zimmer zurück"
*geht die Treppen hoch und um die Ecke, Verwandelt sich in eine Katze und geht in Verstohlenheit. Läuft die Treppen runter und versteckt sich*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*lässt unauffällig das Kräuterknäul in ihrer Hosentasche verschwinden und legt den letzten Splitter in ihre Tasche. Dann verstaut sie auch den Rest*
*Setzt sich wieder hin und mustert sehr übelgelaunt den Nachtelfen*


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

*nippt an seinem wein * mhh keiner schient mich hier ernst zu nehmen mit meinem wein... *stellt allen ein glas wein hin* so das wäre geklärt


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

*Sirania läuft Versteckt die Treppen hinauf und verwandelt sich wieder in eine Elfe und läuft die Treppe runter*
"Ich hätte gerne noch ein Eiskaltes glas milch"


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*lächelt schwach*
Tut mir leid, aber für mich als HExe keinen Alkohol, er vernebelt die Sinne.


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

Nur weil er Wein heißt ist er keiner ich schwöre euch auf die exestens meines elementar Aqaros das kein bisschen alkohol in dem wein ist!*pfeift ein mal worauf ein Wasserelementar erscheint*A= Wen soll ich töten meister? F= Gar nichts du aknst weider gehen !*das elementar verschwindet und lässt seine armschienen zurück* *seufst* Er lernt es nie * nimmt ein kleines eisstück welches sich in den armschienen befand und steckt es ein die armschienen löst er in luft auf*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Trotzdem.
*lächelt*
Sollte nur die gerringste Spur von Alkohol vorhanden sein, bin ich betrunken. Ich vertrage wirklich nichts. Außerdem mag ich Wein nicht so unbedingt.


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

"Alkohol ist nicht gut, im Medizinischen zwar wirksam, aber er verändert die die ihn trinken."
*Trinkt aus ihrem Glas Milch*
"Natürlich ist das jedem seine sache, doch ich bin nicht gerne in Gesselschaft mit Leuten die kaum bei sinnen sind. Und womöglich noch leute Verletzen."

/ooc
Damnd eben nur Menschen geschrieben. Sollte aber auf alle Rassen zutreffen
/ooc off


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich versichere euch es ist kein alkohol drin ich selbst bin bei 2 normalen weinnen auch schon*hicks* betrunken... Momentmal*hicks* *wird wütend wirt sagt bloß in dem wein war alkohol drin *hicks* Na toll *versucht sich an einem zauber der nicht gelingt* bravo da war soviel*hicks* Alkohol drin das *hicks* mein*hicks* reinigungs zauber auch nicht mehr wirken ikann *fällt bewustlos um*


----------



## Edou (18. Juli 2010)

"Entfluchen hilft da leider nichts" *Lächelt*
 "Aber ein Kraut habe ich dagegen, einen moment."
 *Sucht nach einem Kraut und gibt dem Gnom eines* 
"Es sollte euch gleich besser gehen."


----------



## Deck5 (18. Juli 2010)

occ  ps ich bin bewustlos occ off


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

*ruft zum Wirt rüber*
HEy, Alex, weck ihn bitte mal auf!
*der Wirt verschwindet in der Küche un dkommt mit einem Eimer eiskaltem Wasser zurück, das er über den GNom gießt*
F: Danke dir.
A: Der sollt ein bisschen üben...
*Alex klopft sich auf den beachtlichen Bierbauch*
F: Er sollte aber noch durch eine Tür passen...
*beide lachen*


----------



## phipush1 (19. Juli 2010)

*peikst den bewusstlosen*
"He da, aufstehen!"


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juli 2010)

*wacht wieder auf * oh was ist passiert ahhh mein kopf*setzt sich wieder an den stuhl un trinkt vom dalaran wein* brr ahh das tut gut..... so welcher krieger ist hier amokgelaufen?? mhh dafür das es ein krieger war hat er hier aber sehr aufgepasst


----------



## Soladra (19. Juli 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Wie bitte? Ich hab den Wirt gebeten, Wasser über dich drüber zu leeren...


----------



## Edou (19. Juli 2010)

*Schaut den Gnom lächelnd an*
"Ihr seid wohl gegen das Kraut immun, naja Wasser hilft auch" 
*lacht*


----------



## Deck5 (19. Juli 2010)

ohh meinschädek der brumt beinahe so als ob ich*erinnert sich wieder * na toll danke wirt ist deine schuld .. und ja das ist ein nachteil bei mir ich bin gegen die meisten tränke immun es sei den man micht lichblüte und gromsblut dazu dann wirken die immer sogar stärker als bei anderen


----------



## Soladra (20. Juli 2010)

*grins ironisch*
Eigentlich ist es meine.


----------



## phipush1 (20. Juli 2010)

[Eine Woche Türkei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## Deck5 (20. Juli 2010)

occ ich denke da du kruzeitig weg bist spaziert dein goblin aus der taverne occ off
puh und ich dachte schon der würde nie gehen *packt das gewehr ein und holt ein sehr modernes herraus * so jetzt kann ich in ruhe basteln und forschen *nippt am dalaran wein* ah das tut doch immer weider gut*grinst bastelt an dem gewehr während er ein lied pfeift*


----------



## Soladra (25. Juli 2010)

*betrachtet eine weiile lang die Arbeiten ihres Gegenübers, wendet dann den Blick ab und starrt auf den roten Stein auf ihrem Ring, der nach einer Weile anfängt zu glühen*
*lächelt leise in sich hinein*​


----------



## Deck5 (25. Juli 2010)

*überlegt* mhh sagt könnnt ihr  Levitations Magie* lässt einen Apfel zu Franceska  rüber schweben* etwa so wenn ja könnt ihr den Apfel etwas an der wand in der Luft schweben lassen Ich möchte zielen mit diesem Schätzelchen hier*klopfft sanft gegen das hochmoderne Gewehr*


----------



## Soladra (25. Juli 2010)

*lächelt*
Tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht. Ich bin Hexenmeisterin, keine Magierin. Aber...Rumpir!
*der Wichtel nickt, schnappt sich den Apfel aus der Luft und hüpft drüber zu der Wand, wo er sich Kopfüber an einen Balken hängt und den Apfel nach unten hält*
Dürfe das auch gehen?


----------



## Deck5 (25. Juli 2010)

*der gnom lädt sein gewehr anscheinend mit eine speziall kugel da diese kleine gebogene kaum zusehende klingen am rand hat* ja das geht auch*zielt schießt und trifft den apfel genau in die mitte * Perfekt *macht einen luftsprung(wortwörtlich) oder versucht es zumindest dannach hüpft er ein bisschen * juhu ich habe es geschafft Der drachkin vollstrecker 5897 ist fertig


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juli 2010)

*kommt pfeifend in die Taverne*
"Pff, Gnome..."


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

[Name: Barbas
Geschlecht: männlich
Rasse: Geist (Menschlich)
Beruf: Pirat
Aussehen: Da er ein Geist ist, kann man nur schwer sein genaues Aussehen ausmachen. Die Farben seiner Kleidung sind nurnoch schwer auszumachen, er ist -wie für einen Geist völlig normal- leicht durchsichtig. Er trägt eine schwarze Lederhose und eine prächtige rote Lederjacke, darunter ein weißes Hemd. An seiner Seite hängt ein aufwändig mit Gold und Juwelen verzierter Säbel. Er ist muskulös und trägt einen wilden, schwarzen Bart. Die ebenfalls schwarzen Haare werden nur mühsam von einem prunkvollen Admiralshut zurückgehalten. Durch die wettergegerbte Haut bekommt sein Auftreten einen rauen Eindruck. Er kann nur von Personen gesehen werden, die über entsprechende Erfahrung mit Geistern verfügen oder entsprechende Hilfsmittel dafür haben (z.B. spezielle Brillen, Katzenaugenelexier). Seine Stimme kann gehört werden, allerdings wird sie den meisten eher vorkommen wie de Wind oder das Rauschen des Meeres, wenn sie keinen Körper zu der Stimme sehen.

Da so viele neue in dazu gekommen sind, habe ich nochmal die Charakterbeschreibung hinzugefügt.]

*Ein starker Windhauch reißt die Tür auf und weht einmal kräftig durch den ganzen Raum. Kurz darauf betritt Barbas mit grimmigem Gesicht das Gasthaus und wendet sich an Grimosch*
Was'n hier passiert? Is ja plötzlich so voll hier.


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juli 2010)

"Ja, find ich auch.Hexenmeister sind jetzt wohl total beliebt, immerhin versucht niemand mehr uns zu vernichten."
*zuckt mit den Schultern*


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

*seufzt*
Was würde ich nochmal für einen ordentlichen Kampf geben. Dazu noch einen vollen Krug Rum und ein paar hübsche Weiber...
*schüttelt traurig den Kopf*
Wenigstens kann ich an Land gehen. Immerhin etwas.


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juli 2010)

"Immerhin etwas, kähä!"
*knabbert ein wenig an seinen Fingernägeln*
"Spukst du eigentlich?"


----------



## Lethior (27. Juli 2010)

Spuken?
*lacht dröhnend auf*
Spuken mach ich nich'. 
*wird nachdenklich*
Es sei denn, du meinst mit spuken, töten, Schiffe versenken und Angst und Schrecken bei Seeleuten verbreiten.


----------



## phipush1 (27. Juli 2010)

"So in der Art, ja."


----------



## Deck5 (28. Juli 2010)

*steckt das gewehr wieder ein als die tür zum ersten mal aufgeht und als der geist da ist ist er ziemlich verwundert nicht erschrocken aber verwundert*
was ist den mit euch passiert opfer des lichkönigs oder ein böser fluch??


----------



## Soladra (28. Juli 2010)

*pfeift ihren Wichtel zurück und hebt eine Hand zum Gruß*


----------



## Lethior (28. Juli 2010)

*blickt den Magier erstaunt an*
N' Fluch hat meine Crew un' mich erwischt und kein sonderlich schöner, das kann ich dir sagen. 
Aber warum kannst du halbe Portion mich eigentlich sehen? Sowas passiert nich' grade häufig, musst du wissen.
*nickt der Frau kurz zur Begrüßung zu*


----------



## Deck5 (29. Juli 2010)

*lacht* naja ich musste gerade meinen schüler einfangen der hat sich unsichtbar gemach und hat dann die orientierun verloren . Ich habe ein elexier getrunken was alles unsichtbare entarnt ... natürlich nur materiel unsichtbar nicht seelisch unsicht bar... aber was war das denn für ein fluch und wie hat er euch etroffen unter bestimmen umständen könnte ic euch helfen ... auch wenn ie chance nur sehr gering ist


----------



## Lethior (30. Juli 2010)

Ihr wisst schon. Rauben, plündern, einen verfluchten Schatz mitgehen lassen.
Eigentlich habe ich ja selber nicht daran geglaubt, aber der Fluch hat mich dann eines bessern belehrt.
*winkt bei dem Angebot der Hilfe ab*
Das mit dem Helfen haben schon viele versucht. Bisher hat noch keiner den Fluch brechen können.


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juli 2010)

*flüstert*
"EInem Gnom kann man auch nicht trauen, das sind alles Stümper!
Es ist ja weithin bekannt das die sogar explodieren wenn sie einen einfachen Fluxus bauen sollen."


----------



## Lethior (30. Juli 2010)

*wendet sich an den Goblin*
Unser Kanonier war 'n Gnom. Sowas hab ich nie mehr gesehen. bei uns hat er nur die Gegner in Flammen aufgehen lassen.
*bekommt einen glücklichen Gesichtsausdruck, es scheint als würde er in den Erinnerungen längst vergangener Zeiten schwelgen*


----------



## phipush1 (30. Juli 2010)

"jaja, das können Goblins auch.Und sogar vieeel besser!"
*nickt eifrig*


----------



## Lethior (30. Juli 2010)

*wird vom Goblin aus seinen Gedanken gerissen*
Natürlich...sicher...
*scheint wieder ganz bei der Sache zu sein*
Wir hatten einen Goblin als Deckschrubber. 
*wütend*
Die kleine Ratte hat unmengen von Tran verbraucht und den Kahn doch nie sauber bekommen.


----------



## Deck5 (30. Juli 2010)

*lacht *jaja da siet man es wieder gnome sind besser als goblins *grinst vielsagend*


----------



## phipush1 (1. August 2010)

"Passt auf was ihr sagt, Gnom!
Wir sind hier in Goblinland..."
*Zähne fletschend*


----------



## Deck5 (1. August 2010)

*lacht* ich habe keine angst vor euch grüngesicht!


----------



## Lethior (1. August 2010)

*lacht laut*
Geht wenigstens vor die Tür, bevor ihr gleich noch das ganze Gasthaus in die Luft sprengt!


----------



## Deck5 (1. August 2010)

euch muss es ja nicht stören ihr sei´d ja schon..... oh entschuldigung ich war etwaas sauer aufs grüngesucht tut mir leid


----------



## Lethior (2. August 2010)

Die Landratte nimmt Rücksicht auf meine Gefühle!
*lacht noch lauter *
Wenn man so lange wie ich zwischen Tod und Leben wandelt, da gewöhnt man sich dran.


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2010)

*lächelt leise in sich hinein*
Das selbe gilt für Wanderungen zwischen gut und böse, wenn ihr versteht, was ich meine...Und sei gefälligst ein bisschen höflicher zu meinem Kumpel, Gnom!


----------



## Deck5 (2. August 2010)

*lacht * wenn er nicht weiter macht ist das gut. das grüngesicht muss es auf sich sitzen lassen ich werde mich nicht grundlos beleidigen lassen *nipt am dalaran wein*


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (5. August 2010)

Name: *Will Angus*
Geschlecht: *männlich*
Rasse: *Mensch*
Beruf: *Hexenmeister*
Aussehen: Trägt immer eine schwarze Robe, welche mit Ornamenten dunklen Urprungs versehen sind. Dazu eine etwas hellere, aber trotzdem schwarze Kaputze, die sein Gesicht fast völlig mit Schatten bedeckte. Nur seinen Mund konnte man, wenn auch schwer, erkennen. Auch wenn er durch seine Robe und Zaubererstatus als Schwächling aussieht, verbergen sich hinter der Fassade Große Muskeln. Niemand weiß ob er schon mal etwas anderes als Hexenmeister war. Er trägt schwarze Schuhe. Früher glänzten sie, aber durch den Schmutz und das Blut wurden sie eher dunkelbraun.

/ooc off

* Will hatte die bisherigen Auseinandersetzugen und restlichen Unterhaltungen ignoriert. Ruhig sah er in seinen halbleeren Krug Bier, den er vor mehr als einer Viertelstunde bestellt hatte. Er dachte über etwas nach. Keiner wusste was. Fast niemand kannte seine Vergangenheit. Als wäre er einfach in die Welt getreten. Diese Welt. Er nahm seinen Krug hoch und nahm nochmal einen Schluck. Er musterte lautlos jede Person im Raum. Doch niemand konnte sehen, ob er angesehen wurde, weil Will's Kauputze seine Augen bedeckte.
* Er schaute die Person an, welche sich offensichtlich 'nicht grundlos beleidigen ließe'. Sein Blick verengte sich.
" Beledigungen sind Worte... Worte bedeuten nichts... "
* Er nahm wieder einen Schluck aus seinem Krug Bier, welcher darauf leer wurde. Er ignorierte fragende Blicke auf seine letzte Aussage. Keiner würde sie verstehen, dachte er.
" Kellner, ich brauche noch ein Bier! "


----------



## Deck5 (6. August 2010)

*lacht * naja ich bin zwar ein magier aber teotzdem bin ich andeerer sicht ich werde mich nicht grundlos beleidigen lassen nachher kommt noch jeder goblin daher und meint gnome wegene ihrer größe herunteer machen zu müssen ... sagt mal ihr seid jetzt schon eine weile hier arum habt ihr vorher nichts gesagt ,,,nun das intressiert micht nicht wirklich mich interessiert nur wie ihr heißt wenn ihr schon einfach so herreinqatscht *grinst* und nippt weinglas welches nur noc halb voll ist*


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (6. August 2010)

Mein Name ist von keiner Wichtigkeit. Aber wenn ihr es wissen wollt. Man nennt mich seit jeher Will Angus. *bekommt vom Kellner sein neues Bier. Nimmt es hoch und trinkt einen tiefen Schluck. Er stellt es wieder hin und schaut den Gnom an* Und wie ist euer Name?


----------



## Deck5 (7. August 2010)

Ich sage mal meinen vollen namen Argentumchampion fehu von gnomerregan... ok es sind meine titel mit denen ich in nordend angesprochen werde und auch in jeder hauptstadt hier .... natürlich nicht die von der horde


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

*hat nun auch den anderen Hexer bemerkt und mustert ihn eingehend, grinst dann in sich hinen*
Ach ich grüße euch, Will Angus. Mein Name ist Franceska.
*Rumpir hüpft auf Franceskas Schulter und betrachtet gackernd das von der Kapuze verdeckte Gesicht*


----------



## Deck5 (9. August 2010)

*formt eine klene eismagie kugel und fragt * ist der wichtel gewollt oder soll er in einem eisblock enden??


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

*blickt ihr gegenüber kalt an*
Seine Essenz ist nicht an diese Welt gebunden. Ihr könntet auch einfach sagen, dass er euch stört.
*sprich ein paar komplexe Silben und der Wichtel verschwindet ohne viel Tara*
Besser?


----------



## Amraam (9. August 2010)

OOC:

Name: Arecaidin
Geschlecht: männlich
Rasse: Gnom
Beruf: Hexenmeister

Aussehen: Einfache Gewänder, deren Aussehen darauf schliesen lassen, das den Besitzer es nicht auf aussehen sondern hauptsächlich auf funktionalität ankommt. Grober und stabieler stoff mit leder-einlagen schützen den Besitzer effektiv vor Dornen und Spitzen ästen. komplett bedeckte Haut verhindert effektiv moskito-bisse.

Ein leichtes, rumhüpfendes hintergrund-verzehrendes-flirren, das diesen Hexenmeister  folgt deutet auf ein phasenverschobenes oder Unsichtbares geschöpf hin.

[/ooc]

*öfnet die tür und tritt ein *
*sieht sich um, endeckt einen freien barhocker klettert und setzt sich auf diesen*

guten tag.
Ich hatte heute einen ... anstrengenden tag hinter mir, und dehmnach auch durst. 
Was könnten sie anbieten?


----------



## Soladra (9. August 2010)

*betrachtet den Gnom eingehend und bemerkt auch das Flimmern hinter ihm*
Guten Abend.


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*ein trupp von 15 paldienen stehet auf einmak vor der tür davor der gnom und flütert den anführer an wobei er auf soaldra den goblin und die anderen hexenmeister  zeigt* P: wer von euch ist farnceska und der freund von ihr sturmwind hat auf euch die todesstrafe aus gerufen wenn ihr nicht sofort mit kommt werdet ihr durch das licht zerrissen *die paladine sind alle samt sehr stark und erfahrenocc kämpfen sinnlos ch hatte all die hexer nicht mehr ausgehalten und daher räum ich auf die letzten beiden hexer werden verschont soladra phipush pls neue chrakterre^^occ off


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2010)

Kann mir ma' einer sagen was der Unterschied zwischen "vom Licht zerrissen werden" und "Todesstrafe" ist?
*grübelt ein wenig*
Jeder mit 'n bisschen Mumm in den Knochen würde sich da doch im Kampf stellen.


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*der gnom antwortet* ganz einfach wenn sie jetzt mirkommen werden sie nicht getötet franceska bekommt lediglich eine verdammt hohe strafe ich denke 50000 gold werden es schon sein sie hat eienen paladin umgebracht wenn auch nur einen scharlachroten aber paladin ist paladin


----------



## Lethior (10. August 2010)

Naja, bevor ich so 'ne Menge Geld bezahlen würde, haue ich den Paladinen lieber noch eins auf'n Deckel.
*denkt nach und grinst dann*
Wobei ich den Paladinen auch eins auf die Mütze geben würde, wenn sie nix von mir wollen.


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

naja ich glaube beii hexer inen ist das etwas schmerzahfter als bei anderen *lacht*


----------



## Amraam (10. August 2010)

*sieht die neuangekommenen Paladine misstrauisch an*
*zum wirt gewandt*
Ich hätte  einen Honigminztee ,ein glass heiße Milch und 2 Hänchenschenkel.

*an den Paladin gewandt*

Scharlachroter kreutzzug... sind das nicht die, die leute zu tode foltern und weitere verbrechen begehen ?


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

*steht auf*
Ich bin Franceska. Und merk dir schonmal eines, Paladin: Ich verrate meine Freunde nicht!
Und ich werd den Teufel tun, dich um mein Leben anzubetteln!
Selbst wenn du es gerne hättest. Du musst wohl oder übel deinen vergoldeten HIntern schwingen und mich festnehmen...
*schnappt ihre Tasche und klettert wieder auf dem Balken*
und zwar hier oben!
*klettert ein Stück nach oben und bleibst seelenruhig sitzen*
 Und wenn derjenige, der mein Freund ist, auch nur ein Funken Verstand bestizt, hält der oder die lieber die Klappe.


[Da phipush vermutlich keine Lust hat, zu verrecken, würd ich sagen, du versuchst erstmal, mich zu kriegen. Und bedenke, dass du ne sauschwere Rüstung anhast...mussst wohl versuchen mich runterzuschießen...Und NEIN, ich werde mir keinen neuen Char zulegen. Außerdem find ichs ehrlich gesagt n bissl doof, dass alle 2 Minuten Wachen reingestürmt komen...Ich will doch nur n schönen Abend ]


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

mhhh du musst das ja auch nicht tun nur in den nchsten jahr 100000 gold bezahlen da du einenn scharlachroten paladin getötet hast*der paladin und der gnom gehen die anderen paldine auch*


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*die todesriterin kommt jetzt zum ersten mal wieder rein (occ die weiß von gar nichts da sie es nicht wirklich war sondern ihrezwillingsschwester die immer noch vom lichking gehalten wird*
HAllo*setzt sich an einene entfernten tisch da sie denkt das keiner mit ihr was zu tun haben will* pah nur hexer ein geldgieriger typ und ne gauklerin wobei die recht nett rüber kommt aber warum diese auf den balken sitzt weiß ich auch nicht *daswar alles gedacht die letzt zeile *


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

*brüllt den Paladinen hinterher*
DEN TEUFEL WERD ICH TUN!


----------



## phipush1 (10. August 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
"Holla, will man uns doch mal wieder wegsperren bzw. umbringen?"
*schlürft weiter seinen Cocktail*
"Ihr habt ihr keine rechte, Paladine.Wir sind hier in Goblingebiet."


----------



## Amraam (10. August 2010)

*den versteckt hervorgezogenen Seelensplitter immer noch in der hand haltend*

*an die gauklerin an der decke gewandt*
*mit leicht vibrierender stimme, die auf aufgewühlte und dennoch unterdrückten emotionen hindeutet:*
Nen Scharlachroten .... gut. (sehr leise) .. sehr gut...   

*nicken*


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*bestellt ein bier und schütelt ihren kopf*


----------



## Amraam (10. August 2010)

*hält den glasklaren-Durchsichtigen Seelensplitter in der hand und schaut diesen Konzentriert an, worauf hin sich dieser von innen herraus sein aussehen von glasklar-durchsichtig zu grün-durchscheinend  verändert*

Jubmir!. bring dieses geschenk der Todesritterin.

*hält diesen jetzt grünen Stein in die luft, worauf hin dieser von der unsichtbar-flimernden erscheinung (leise , undeutlich mekernd) aufgenommen wird, welche sich daraufhin auf den weg zu dem tisch der neu-angekommenen Todesritterin macht.*


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*nimmt den splitter von weitem legt ihn auf den tich zieht ihre große klinge und.... zeschlägt den splitter worauf violette strahlen in die klinge eingehen * danke


----------



## Amraam (10. August 2010)

*mit einen leichten nicken in richtung der todesritterin*

bitte .

*am honigmintztee nippend*

Ich muss ihren ... mut bewundern.

*in richtung der flimernden Erscheinung*

Jubmir! nimm die Milch! Die Milch ist .. für dich.

*woraufhin die flimernde Erscheinung gestallt in form eines wichtels (der beinahe gnommengrösse erreicht) annimmt, sich (kommentarlos)die milch greift, und samt der Milch wieder unsichtbar wird.*

*wieder in richtung der todesritterin*

Die in diesen Kristallen gespeicherte Kraft ist .. äuserst mächtig.
Es gibt nur ... wenige die ein unkontroliertes freisetzen jener ... bezeugen können.


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

Vertraut mir Ich habe schon ganz anderes mit meine Klinge gemacht.
Das war rein garnichts.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

Ich an eurer Stelle wäre mal ganz ruhig, Todesritterin.
*scheint die Todesritterin mit Blicken töten zu wollen*


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*lacht**gespielt* Oh Hilfeeee Ich habe Angst*normal* Ich denke das Ich euch auch eine last von den Schultern nehmen könnte im Wortwörtlichen Sinne


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

*grinst und schnalzt mit der Zunge, woruf Rumpir wieder auf ihrer Schulter erscheint*
Neee, ich trag ihn lieber selbst. Zuletzt wolltest du ihn umbringen.


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*lacht guckt dann aber verdutzt* Umbringen?? Wo von sprecht Ihr??.... Egal Ich muss zugeben Ihr habt einen guten Humor!


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

*zieht eine Augenbraue hoch*
Ach wirklich?


----------



## phipush1 (10. August 2010)

"Seid wann lachen Todesritter wenn es nicht um Schadensfreude geht?"
*Cocktail schlürfend*


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*überlegt* mhhh Seit dem man eine Seele wiederhat würde Ich sagen!


----------



## phipush1 (10. August 2010)

*schaut interessiert auf*
"Aha...Aber müsste die nekromantische...ach was solls.§


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

Nein ! Ich konnte sie mit der Hilfe eines Freundes wiederfinden ..... und Ich kann sagen Er würde Euch versuchen in den Kerker zu stecken!


----------



## phipush1 (10. August 2010)

"Man kann seine Seele...wiederfinden?Hä?"


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

*lächelt still in sich hinein*
Denk doch mal daran, was über die Basheekönigin geredet wird...


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*lacht* DAzu sag ich jetzt einfach einmal gar nichts*grinst und trinkt ihr bier aus*


----------



## Amraam (10. August 2010)

*mit einem äuserst zynischen lächeln auf den lippen an einen weiteren tee nipend *

Das ihr nochmehr sachen mit eurem schwert ... fertiggebracht habt, glaube ich euch.
Es gibt viele ... Leute die vieles ... fertiggebracht... haben.

Manches war mutig.. anderes .. mehr als mutig.


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

*blickt den anderen Hexer an, klettert dann vom Balken runter und setzt sich wieder auf ihren Platz*
Das könnt ihr laut sagen...


----------



## Deck5 (10. August 2010)

*lacht* tut mir leid aber ich habe etwas mehr fertiggebracht ..... wobei es im grunde meie eigene wahl war *lacht noch lauter man merkt aber das sie wütend ist ...wütend auf sich selbst*


----------



## Soladra (10. August 2010)

*betrachtet mit gerunzelter Stirn die Todesritterin*


----------



## phipush1 (11. August 2010)

"Oh natürlich, in Arthas namen habt ihr jede Menge Menschen getötet.Schon klar."
*schaut sich gelangweilt um*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Grimosch...
*leise*
Ist sie das?


----------



## phipush1 (11. August 2010)

*leise*
"Sieht zumindest so aus.Falls sie nochmal irgendwas auffällig macht bringen wir die Sache zu Ende."


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*nickt und bestellt sich am Thresen einen Becher Saft*


----------



## Amraam (11. August 2010)

hier drinn ist es ja recht ... warm...

*zieht sein Hemd aus, woraufhin seine Arme entblöst werden*

[ooc: Die haut auf den Armen ist braungebrannt, hat aber mehrere weise Linien, die auf gut verheilte Schnitte unterschiedlicher tiefe hinweisen . Zu symetrisch als das diese in einem Kampf beigefügt worden sein könnten./ooc ]


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*setzt sich mit ihrem Becher wieder auf den Platz und betrachtet die weißen Linien auf den Armen des anderen Hexers*
Was ist dir denn passiert? In nen Satyrdolch gelaufen?


----------



## Amraam (11. August 2010)

*mit bitteren lächeln*

leider ..nein...

Satyrdolch... *kurtzes bitteres durch-die-nase-schnauben* nein.


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Ach nein? Was denn dann?
*überlegt*
Ich hab schon Satyr gesehen, die sowas gemacht haben. Quasi das selbe wie Illidans Tätowierungen.


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

*schütelt den kopf * ich weiß zwar nicht was ihr zu ende bringen wolltaber.... *die vom wahnsinn besinnte schwester der todesritterin grift die todesritterin an *Ähm halt mommen t*wehrt einen schwerthieb ab* ... na toll zu viele nachwirkungen ...*sieht eine lücke in der vertiedigung und bringt die andere todesritterin mit einen schnitt durch ihren ganzen körper um* na toll ja klar... ihr meintet sie wahrscheinlich meine schwester*lacht *wir haten nie sonderlich gute verhältnisse und sie und ihre beiden ... wo sind eigendlich der gnomen und zwerg todesritter hin hätten die mich nicht auch angegriffen ??


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*lacht*
Ach so! Tja, um die haben wir uns gekümmert.


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

*lacht * tja ich glaube i´ch brauch nicht zu erwähnene das sie sehr schwach ist ... hat mann ja gerade gesehen*lachtund räumt die leiche aus dem gasthaus*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Und feige noch dazu
*grinst breit*
Will Wichtel töten, traut sich aber nicht an die dazugehörige Hexe.


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

occ ich habe gemerkt das ich schurken eineger masen spielen kann occ daher wecesel ich wieder 
Name:Ohfelia
Rasse:Nachtelf
Klasse:Schurkin
Geschlecht: weiblich
Bemerkungen trägt über beide arme eine voll kommene Plattenrüstung sonst aber nur leder 
ich denke noch nicht gesagt zu haben das sie von dämonischem einfluss betroffen ist occ off

*die todesritterin geht und ohfeliaa kommt rein und bestellt sich ein zmmer für ein paar  nächte und setzt sich an einen tisch *


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*grinst*
Hallöchen Ohfelia, wie gehts dir?


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

Oh! Hallo habe dich gar nicht gesehen *setzt sich an den tisch von franchesakaegnüber von ihr kartenspiel gefälligst *grint*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*grinst*
Logisch, aber ich warne dich! Wenn ich mitbekomme, dass du schummelst, mogel ich auch!


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

*erklärt das spiel und verteilit die karten* Du fängst an!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*grinst und legt eine eher miese Karte, setzt dann ein Pokerface auf*


----------



## phipush1 (11. August 2010)

*betrachtet die kaldorei einfach nur*


----------



## Lethior (11. August 2010)

*sieht den Frauen interessiert bei ihrem Spiel zu*


----------



## Amraam (11. August 2010)

*interresiert das spiel beobachtet*

poker...

*voranungsvoll leicht den kopf schüttelt*

*leise zur leicht-flimmernd-unsichtbaren erscheinung*

Jubmir! bring mir mein Messer!. das mit dem Kristall-griff! 


[ooc: woraufhin sich das flimern auf den weg zu arecaidins rucksack macht /ooc] 



[oostory: ich hoff ich verwend das ooc richtig. ich wüsste sonst nichts, womit ich beschreiben könnte, wie etwas aussieht, oder was auf "meinen" befehl hin passiert (bzw ob und wie der wichtel gehorcht) ...]


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

[ooc du kannst das einfach so schreiben:

*Das Flimmern macht sich daraum auf den Weg von A nach B*]


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

*legt eine bessere karte**grinst viel sagend*


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Name:Fremden unbekannt

Geschlecht:Männlich

Rase: Untot

Klasse: Hexenmeister

Beruf:Alchemist

Zugehörigkeit:
In Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Verlassenen ist für ihn der packt mit der Horde kein Zweckbündnis.
Er kämpft mit und für die Horde.
Außerhalb der großen Schlacht zwischen der Allianz und der Horde, hilft er nur seinen neuen oder alten Freunden.
Aber auch alleine kann er recht gut Leben.

Aussehen: Eine lange dreckige Rot-Braune Stoffrobe verdeckt seine Knochen Beine.
Von seinem grünen Gesicht ist nicht viel zu erkennen, da die Kapuze der Robe darüber hängt,
doch seine rot leuchteten Augen kann man nicht übersehen.
Um seinem Rücken ist eine kleine Reisetasche gebunden, auf der ein Totenschädel liegt.
Auf seiner linken Seite trägt er ein Schwert und mit einem langen Holzstab, der aussieht als wäre er selbst geschnitzt, stützt er sich.
Er wird außerdem von seinen Dämonen blau angeleuchtet.

Charaktereigenschaften:
Ein eher düsterer Geselle.
Was viele aber nicht wissen ist, dass er einen sehr großen Humor hat.
Er liebt es ganz und gar nicht wenn er im Mittelpunkt steht, im Gegenteil, er hasst es.
Was er aber liebt ist gutes Essen und Trinken.
Nur selten ist er am Abend nicht betrunken.
Er versteht es seine Gegner zu quälen, um ihnen Informationen zu entlocken oder sie damit zu töten.
Was ihn oder den ein oder anderen schon nützlich war.

Hab ich fast 1:1 ausn anderm Thread deswegn noch bissl was hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hatte aber keine Lust mir nen neue Cahr auszudenken da ich bei sowas immer ein bis zwei Stunden nachdenke ^^.

/ooc of

*Kommt in Gasthaus und verbreitet langsam den typischen Geruch eines Untoten.*
*Sieht sich um und setzt sich dann an einen freien Platz.*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*schmeißt eine andere KArte auf den Stapel und runzelt die Stirn*
Is das jetzt deiner oder meiner?
*winkt dem Neuankömmling zu*
Hallo.


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

*setzt ihre kampfmaske auf um den gruch zu verringern da sie diese immer mit woltuenden geruchsselben von innen einschmiert und dreht sich zu hexer um* hallo darf ich euren namen erfahren ich bin ohfeliaa schurkin von rabenholdt und ab und zu auch kampferin der silberschwingen


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

*Sieht die beiden Spieler an.*
Mein Name?Warum wollt ihr ihn wissen , aber sagen wir mal so ich heisse Gerion.

[Ist nur ein Deckname.]


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

Oh ok Halo gerion. Möchtest du mit KArtenspielen?? mhh ich denke es ist deiner francheska*legt ihre beste karte die schlechter ist als die von francheska*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*grinst*
Hallo Gerion. 
*das Grinsen verschwindet*
HAst du auf dem Weg zufällig Satyr gesehen?
*Karten einstreich*


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Karten?Um was?


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Um nichts. EInfach nur zur Unterhaltung.
*freundlich lächel*


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

Ähm tut Mir leid aber da komme ich jetzt nicht ganz mit was meinst du mit satyr gesehen??


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

*Bewegt sich langsam zu denn Tisch.*
Ok, warum nicht es kann ja nicht schaden wenigstens ein paar Leute zu kennen die einen nicht hassen.


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

*nimmt die karten und mischt neu verteilt dann wieder die karten und setzt direkt wieder ein pokerface auf*


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

*Sieht sich seine Karten an.*
_Nicht schlecht.

[Werden Gedanken hier auch so gekennzeichnet?]
_


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

[jep]

*grinst*
Ich fang ned an.


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

Ok ich fang an *legt eine gute karte und grinst* welches dann aber wieder evrschwindet sag francheska was meintest du gerade mit satyr gesehen??


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Ach...Ich werde seit geraumer Zeit von einer HAnd voll hochraniger Styr verfolgt. Sie Verfolgen mich, aber sie greifen mich nicht an.
*zuckt mit den Schultern und legt eine schlechtere KArte auf den Stapel*
Sie laufen Mitten in der NAcht in meinem NAchtlager rum, tun mich aber nie angreifen. 
EIner hat mal versucht mit mir zu reden,aber mein Erdun war... sagen wir, damals konnte ich nur ein paar GRundbegriffe. Wie "Erscheine" oder "VErschwinde" oder "beschwören" und so.


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Sie verfolgen dich?
Wie lange den schon?


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

*überlegt* mhh verfolgen?? ich kann dir helfen *lässt kurz einen dolch aufblitzen* . die wären schneller tod als du nen wichtel beschwören kannst *grinst*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*kichert*
Seit ich Hexenmeisterin bin. Aber in letzter Zeit hab ich sie nicht gesehen...
*ironisch*
Nicht , dass ihnen was passiert ist, ich mach mir ja noch Sorgen!
*lacht*


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Dämonen beschwören ist eine hohe Kunst die viel Zeit erfordert!

*Hört was die gegenüber sitzende Mitspielerin sagt.*
Du bist also auch ein Hexenmeister?
*Grinst leicht*


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

ist das jetzt ein ja ich soll sie erledigen oder ein nein ich soll sie lassen


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*grinst*
Nein. Tote haben die dumme Angewohnheit, außerordentlich Stumm zu sein. Außerdem sind diese Satyr, soweit ich herausfinden konnte, Lord Xavius ziemlich direkt unterstellt und die würden dich schneller wegbrutzeln als du das Messer asud dem Gürtel ziehst.
*wendet sich dem aneren HExer zu*
So ist es. Du auch?


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Ja so ist es , nach so einem langen Verstechspiel ist es schön einen Gleichgesinnten zu sehen.


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

*lacht* naja ich glaube sollten die das versuchen würden die sich wundern*überlegt kurz * sehr sogar wenn einer von euch eine teufelswache beschwören könnte oder änliches könnte ich euch zeigen das es für mich ein einfaches ist*grnst wieder und legt eine karte*


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*lacht*
Nur bin ich nicht depressiv und heulend wie die meisten.
*trinkt einen Schluck Saft*
*lacht bitter*
Lord Xavius und die, die Mich verfolgen, haben zusammen mit ein paar mehr von ihrer Sorte, ein paar Eredaren und Nathrezim Sargeras beschworen! Zumindest fast. Und gegen DIE willst du ankommen? Das glaubst du ja wohl selbst nicht!


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

*Schaut zur Schurken*
Zweifelst du an meiner Macht?


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

Im übrigen ist es nicht allzuschwer, euelswachen zu beschwören. Aber Wichtel sind mir lieber, die sind netter und schmeißen einem nicht andauernd Morddrohungen an den Kopf.


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

*lacht *alle einzeln dürften die kein problem sein zur not pack ich meinen trumpf aus nein das zue ich nicht aber ich bezweifle das ihr zuällig eine beschwören könnt*lacht und wenn es so einfac wäre würde dann nicht jeder hexenmeister eine mit sich führen??


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

Die Macht überhaupt was zu beschwören ist Schwierig genung und dann gleich an einen 
Dämonen zu denken ist lachhaft, erstnach Jahre langer Erfahrung ist es mir gelungen einen Dämonen für mich zu Gewinnen.

Hexer werden nicht gerne gesehen!
Und so ein Dämon zieht Paladine wie Motten das Licht an!

*Guckt zum anderen Hexer.*
Ich bevorzuge meinen Leerwandler!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*prustet los*
Weil nicht jeder HExer Selbstmord begehen will!


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*schüttelt lachend den Kopf*
Selbst in neutralen Städten werden wir gesucht und verfolgt. Wichtel können sich bis zu einem gewissen Grad unsichtbar machen, aber TEufelswachen eben nicht. Das ist so, asl würdest du durch die Straßen rennen und brüllen
"Ich mische Gifte, tötet mich!"


----------



## Deck5 (11. August 2010)

*lacht * Gut das muss man auch bedenken und wenn du verfolgt werden willst lass ich dich *grinst* ähm könnten wir mal weiter spielen meine karte liegt schon längst


----------



## Dweencore (11. August 2010)

*Legt auch seine Karten auf den Tisch*

Aber auch ohne Dämon an der Seite is es schwierig genung zu reisen, ich zum Beispiel bin lange unerkannt mit Händlern durch die Welt gewandert bis wir in Sturmwind eine kleine Pause machten.
Und ich sage euch als Untoter Hexenmeister hat man es dort nicht leicht.


[Ahhh, ich erzähle schon ein bisschen was aus meiner ,derzeit geschriebene, Geschichte.]


----------



## Soladra (11. August 2010)

*grinst*
Ich hab aus meiner Vergangenheit was rausgekitzelt.
*steht auf und macht eine komische Verbeugung*
Denn wer ...
*setzt sich wieder hin*
..misstraut schon einr strahlenden, lachenden, kichernen Akrobatin und Gauklerin?


----------



## Amraam (12. August 2010)

*sich bisher stumm im hintergrund gehalten hat*

nun, eine Teufelswache ist ... einfach zu beschwören... 
Sie kann zwar drohen aber ...

*springt ,mit dem kristallmesser in der hand, das die flimmernde erscheinung gebracht hatt, von seinen barhocker, reist das messer aus der scheide, , und schneidet sich einen schnitt in die linke hand-innenseite*

*mit der blutenden hand wird ein seelensplitter gehalten*

sie kann und wird gegen ihren herren nichts ausrichten,

*der splitter wechselt von innen herraus von durchsichtig-klar zu Durchscheinend-rot*

sollte dieser sich mit ihr ... vor ihrer beschwörung... verbinden.

*leichter, als schwächeanfall deutbarer, innerer Kampf*

nein..., heute nicht...


*hebt den splitter in augenhöhe und konzentriert sich auf diesen*
*der Selensplitter wandelt seine farbe von rot zu grün *
*schliest die augen, dabei wird der nun grüne Seelensplitter Stumpf-grau .Währenddessen schliest sich der schitt in der linken hand*


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*blickt aufmerksam zu*
Faszinierend.


----------



## Lethior (12. August 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
kein Wunder, dass es so viele verfluchte Schätze gibt, scheinbar besteht die ganze Welt nurnoch aus Hexenmeistern.
*verzeiht grimmig das Gesicht*
Zu meiner Zeit wurden die noch richtig verfolgt, da gabs keinen fröhlichen Plausch in Gasthäusern...


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*lacht*
Was vermutlich dein Glück sein wird, denn Wer kennt sich besser mit Flüchen aus als Leute, die damit um sich werfen?


----------



## Deck5 (12. August 2010)

*lacht* die die diese banen können


----------



## Lethior (12. August 2010)

*genervt*
gibt genug die behauptet haben, dass sie das hinbekommen und wie man sieht bin ich immernoch hier.


----------



## Deck5 (12. August 2010)

*lacht* es gibt viele die das behaupten da hast du recht aber ein.... guter ... frreund von mir hat die begabung o ziemlich jeden fluch zu brechen *lacht noch lauter*


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*legt eine gute Karte und streicht ein*
Ich kann mir gut denken, dass unsterblichkeit ein Fluch ist. Oder extreme Lebenserwartung. Ich will nicht wissen, wie sich Nacht-oder Blutelfen fühlen, wenn sie Freunde unter den Menschen altern sehen... 
*trinkt noch etwas Saft und blickt gedankenverloren aus dem Fenster*


----------



## Amraam (12. August 2010)

Wärs schlimm, wenn ich fragen würde, wie du in diese... situation.. kammst?


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*grinst breit*
Ja, wäre es.
*lacht diabolisch, worauf auch Rumpir anfängt zu kichern*


----------



## phipush1 (12. August 2010)

*kichert*
"Blutelfen leben nicht unendlich, sondern nur länger als Menschen.Und Fachtelfen haben so gut wie keine Freunde unter den Menschen..."
*bestellt sich einen neuen Cocktail*
"Die Draenei sollen auch schon ziemlich lange leben, nur das die sich Freunde suchen.Arme Schweine..."


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*räuspert sich*
Ich habe einige Freunde unter den Elfen...


----------



## phipush1 (12. August 2010)

*verdreht die Augen*
"Ich weiß, Schätzchen.Aber die meisten Elfen geben nicht viel auf Menschen."


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*lächelt*
Außer die von uns, stimmts?Und auch nciht die...sagen wir, Halbelfen.


----------



## Deck5 (12. August 2010)

*schütelt den Kopf*_Warum müssen nur fast alle dömonenjäger und jägerinnen irgendeiner dummen Gilde beitreten??_*spielt  ihre nächste karte*


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn*
Warum schüttelst du denn den Kopf, Ohfelia? Stimmt was nicht?


----------



## Deck5 (12. August 2010)

Ach Ich habe nur Kopfschmerzen.
Ist nicht so schlimm habe Ich ofters.
*geht nach oben um sich vermutlich auszuruhen*


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*ruft hinterher*
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Dweencore (12. August 2010)

*Spielt eine Karte.*
_Ganz schön freundlich für einen Hexenmeister.



_[sola wer isn Rumpir?]


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*schmeist eine Karte drauf und schiebt den Stoß ihrem Gegeüber zu, worauf ihr Wichtel auf ihre Schulter hüpft und kichert*
*grinst*
Na Rumpir? Alles in Ordnung?
*Der Wichtel meckert irgendetwas*


----------



## Dweencore (12. August 2010)

_Ein Wichtel, kleine hinterhältige Geschöpfe!


[__Ich hoffe dass ist nicht der echte Name deines Wichtels!]_


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*lächelt*
Was schaut ihr denn so misstrauisch?


 [Soweit bin ich auch informiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]


----------



## Dweencore (12. August 2010)

*Verliert sich wieder aus seinen Gedanken.*
Ich überlege mir nur meinen nächsten Spielzug.

[Sry dachte ja nur


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*lächelt*
Ach so. Na dann denk mal schön.


----------



## Dweencore (12. August 2010)

*Grinst und legt eine Karte*


----------



## Soladra (12. August 2010)

*runzelt die Stirn, überlegt kurz und legt dann einen Joker auf den Stapel*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*geht runter*
Ahhh so Ihr spielt immer noch??
*grinst*
Naja ich mach mal wieder mit.
*legt eine Karte aus ihrem blatt*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*grinst*
Nix da. Leg nen Joker drauf oder ich bekomme den Stoß.


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*lacht*
Ich dachte es wäre eindeutig das Du ihn bekommst.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*grinst*
Also ich kenn alle Kartenspiele so, dass, wenn es sowieso klar ist, dass jemand den Stoß bekommt, keine Karte mehr gelegt wird... aber wenn du unbedingt willst, bitte!
*zieht die KArten zu sich heran und klatscht eine Karte auf den Tisch*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

He sei bitte vorsichtig das sind karten von meiner mutter!
*spielt einen Joker und grinst*
uffff
Wirt bitte ein glas kühles wasser ! DAnke.


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*grinst gehässig*
Ich pass auch Muttis Karten auf, ja?
*kichert*
Tut mir leid, aber manchmal bin iich auch mal böse.
*spielt eine sehr niedrige Karte*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*wütend*
Pass ja auf was du sagst!
*beruhigt sich* 
pass einfach darauf auf


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*macht eine zerknirschte Miene*
Tut mir leid. Ich werd aufpassen.
*blickt die Schurkin eine Weile an*
Andenken, hm?


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*überlegt*
ja so kann man es sagen


----------



## phipush1 (13. August 2010)

*blickt zwischen Ohfelia und Franceska immer hin und her, trinkt dabei weiterhin einen Cocktail*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*überlegt *  
ich muss für ein bis 2 stunden nach oben! 
*geht nach oben und lässtein täschchen ausversehen liegen*


occ in dem täschen liegt ein grüngelber trank*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*ruft hinterher*
Warte du...
*hebt die Tasche auf und beäugt sie eingehend, traut sich aber anscheinend nicht, sie zu öffnen, sondern geht hoch und klopft an Ohfelias Tür*
Du hast unten ein Täschchen vergessen.


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*wacht aus ihrer meditation auf und holt sich das täschchen geschwindt*
Danke Francheska


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*grinst*
Bitte bitte.
*schelmisch*
Dürfte ich erfahren, was drinn ist? Oder brauchst du auch Geheimnisse?


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*lacht*
 naja dir kann ich es verraten 
Obwohl... Ich sag es mal so es ist der trumpf von dem ich gesprochen habe


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*hebt beide Hände*
Ich schwöre bei meinem Bruder, meinem Herr und Meister und allem, was mir lieb und teuer ist, dass ich nichts verraten werde.
*senkt die Hände wieder*
Und jetzt schieß los.


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*seufst*
*flüstert francheska was ins ohr*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*blickt Ohfelia irritiert an*
Was meisnt du damit?


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*flüstert franceska wieder ins ohr*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*blinzelt Ohfelia verdutzt an, fängt dann an, schallend zu lachen*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*guckt jetzt selber verdutzt*
Gut ich hatte jetzt mit einer anderen reaktion gerechnet! 
*geht wieder nach unten*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*folgt immernoch kichernd Ohfelia*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*ein bisschen genervt*
Könntest du bitte aufhören ich versteh das immernoch nicht 
*setzt sich wieder an den tisch und legt eine karte*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*beruhigt sich wieder, grinst aber immernoch breit*
Sagen wirs mal so: Würdest du meinen Boss kennen,würdest du mich umbringen.


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*überlegt*
 wer ist den dein boss??


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*lacht bitter auf*
DU würdest mich umbringen, und ich lebe gerne noch ein wenig weiter, danke.


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*muss grinsen*
Ich bin hartnäckig
Wer ist dein boss??
Ich bringe keinen um es sei den man hat mich vorher angegrifen oder derjenige steht auf meiner liste ud du stehst nicht auf meine liste also


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*leicht misstrauisch*
Na gut...
*flüstert Ohfelia etwas ins Ohr und zieht sich schnell auf ihren Platz zurück*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*überlegt *
*lässt kurz ein messer aufblitzen und steckt es wieder weg*
*lacht*
Ah deswegen aber trotzdem wo ist jetzt der grund für deinene tod??


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*verdeht die Augen*
Mein Boss ist dafür verantwortlich, dass es deinem dreckig geht.


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*lacht*
Nein du hast etwas falsch verstanden ich bin in der rabenholdt gilde nicht etwa ..... naja das was du meinst 
Ich meine ich wüsste es wenn es fahrad dreckig ginge


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Tja, da ist das Problem...Ich hör immernoch auf meinen Boss.


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*schütelt den kopf*
Ich habe nie auf ihn gehört das ist es ja und ich meine nicht fahrad auf in hör ich


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

Naja... Als Rat, pass auf, wo du hingehst. Ein Kollege hat dich auf der Liste...wegen deinem Beruf und so.


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*lacht*
Ich denke ich werde damit fertig auserdem sagenes wir so ich.... ich töte nur sehr ungern ich glaube nicht das er bei einem kampf sterben würde... nantürlich außer ich habe auch ihn auf der liste


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*grisnt erleichtert und legt eine Karte auf den Stapel*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*legt einen joker*
*trinkt das wasser auf und ordert direkt noch eins*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*flucht und legt eine mittlere Karte auf den Stoß*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*ein Bote kommt herrein*
B:Ohfeliaa deine*schaltet schnell* ähm du wirst gebraucht Fahrad möcht dich sehen spezial auftrag
O:*seufst* kann das kein anderer machen??
B:Aber..
O: Das war keine frage
B: ähm gut *verschwindet schnell*
Ohfeliaa: tut mir leid*nimmt den stoß und legt einen weiteren joker und grinst*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*lacht*
So nicht, Ohfelia! Ich habe bisher nur mit Decks mit drei Jokern gespielt und ich hab schon sehr viel gespielt. Du mogelst doch!
*wirft eine 2 Auf den Stapel*
Aber bitte, da haste deinem Lohn.


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*lacht*
Tut mir leid ich kann nicht ogeln was ich auch versuche ich kann es nicht
aber bitte ab jetzt spiel ich mti ofenem blatt
*nimmt den stoß und legt ihre 2* 

occ hier sind 3 besucher meldet euch an und macht mit ist nciht so schwer wies aussieht occ off


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*grinst*
Mogeln ist do einfacher als gerade auf dem Seil zu stehen!
*zieht auffällig ein Ass aus dem Ärmel und legt es zur Seite*
MAn braucht nur Armschienen und flinke Finger.
*legt auch ihr Blatt hin und wirft eine 3 Auf den Stapel*


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

*überrascht*
Ich soll schumeln?? und du schummels also das fass ich jetzt ja nicht
*lacht schallend*


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*grinst*
Nein. Ich habe dir nur demonstriert, wie leicht ich schummenl könnte.


----------



## Deck5 (13. August 2010)

Ja natürlich
*lacht*
tut mir leid aber das glaub ich dir nicht
aber ist im endeffekt egal ist ja nur ein spiel


----------



## Soladra (13. August 2010)

*lacht*
Wenn ichs drauf anlegen würde, hätt ichs doch wohl nicht auffliegen lassen!


----------



## Dweencore (15. August 2010)

*Kommt wieder herein nachdem er unbemerkt verschwunden ist.*
*Guckt Ohfeliaa und Franceska an.*
Na, immer noch am Spieln?


----------



## Soladra (15. August 2010)

*grinst*
Jep, aber nur, weil ich Ohfelia gezeigt habe, wie einfach ich schummeln könnte, glaubt sie jetzt, dass sich schummle. 
Aber dann wär ich ja wohl nicht so doof gewesen, es auffliegen zu lassen, oder?


----------



## Dweencore (15. August 2010)

*Grinst*
Vielleicht schummelst du ja doch.
Und als Hexenmeister verstehts du es ja nichts auffliegen zu lassen
*lacht*


----------



## Hochschwinge (15. August 2010)

Name:Meister der Lehren Hoschwinge
Klasse: Druide
Rasse: Nachtelf
Geschlecht :Männlich
Beruf: Alchimist und Kräuterkundler
Fraktion :Zirkel des Cenaurius
Bemerkungen: Hochschwinge ist ein sehr alter Druide er ist 893 Jahre alt.
Er ist ein sehr sehr Waiser Druide...er hat schon Bücher gelesen die andere
garnicht kennen.Er trägt eine alte Braune Robe,an der eine zerlumpte Kapuze hängt.
Am Kopf hat er einen langes weißen Zopf der ihm bis zu den Waden reicht.An 
seinem Gürtel befinden zwei kleine Beutel..in denen sich viele Blumen Samen befinden.
Außerdem trägt er schwarze hohe Stiefel...und einen langen Roten Umhang 
der über die Erde schleift und er besitz einen Alten Ast des Weltenbaums als Stab.Er hat nur ein Zuhause und das ist die Natur!


----------



## Deck5 (15. August 2010)

+


----------



## Hochschwinge (15. August 2010)

*Hochschwinge betrifft die Taverne und schaut alle darinsitzenden Fragend an*


----------



## Dweencore (16. August 2010)

*Hört die hereinkommenden Schritte und dreht sich um.*
_Ein Druide?
Und dazu noch ein Nachtelf.
*Dreht sich wieder um und zieht ein verärgertes Gesicht.*
_


----------



## Deck5 (16. August 2010)

Toll noch ein Baumkuschler!
*spielt eine karte*


----------



## Dweencore (16. August 2010)

*Setzt sich wieder an den Tisch der Kartenspieler und bemerkt dabei dass verägerte Gesicht von Ohfelia *
*Flüstert leise zu Ohfelia*
Wir sind also der gleichen Meinung.
*Grinst leicht*


----------



## Amraam (16. August 2010)

*liest in einem buch mit ledernen einband, den man es schon deutlich anmerkt, das es schon des öfteren bekanntschaft mit einer zimmerecke geschlossen hatte.*
*ohne aufzublicken*

Ich find druiden ... toll.

Auserdehm versteh ich den witz bezüglich "baumkuschler" nicht.


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

[Du findest Druiden als Hexenmeister toll?]


----------



## Amraam (17. August 2010)

[ja, aber das hätte ich dir IC erklären können.. persöhnliches erleben halt ]


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

*Guckt erstaunt.*
Was ein Hexenmeister der Druiden mag?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstelle dass beide Seiten gleich denken, oder?


----------



## Amraam (17. August 2010)

naja, ich lernte einmal ... unfreiwillig einen druiden kennen, nachdehm mein fluggerät abgestürtzt war, und er mich daraufhin ... gerettet hatte.

nunja, im laufe der zeit wurden wir ... freunde...


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

Ich habe eigentlich auch nichts gegen BAumkuschler
Aber die haben was gegen mich!


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

Ein Druide hat dich gerettet?
Ich glaube da hat er wohl nicht erkannt dass du ein Hexenmeister bist.
Anderst kann ich mir sowas nicht erklären!


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

Oh du unterschätz druiden
Die sind sowas von freundlich ich habe mal einen hexenmeister mit ramulus plaudern sehen 
kurz danach musste ich flüchten weil er hinter mir her war!
....Also remulus


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

Höchstwahrscheinlich geben Druiden den Hexern die Schuld am Verfall des Landes, aber ich bezweifle dass es noch viele richtige Hexenmeister gibt, wenn ich dass so höre.
Hexenmeister sind vehasst werden gejagt.
Es gibt auch ausnahmen in den Reihen Untoten,doch dass spielt hier keine Rolle.


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

*lacht* die verehren ja die schtten habe ich zumindest gehört
*lacht* ja das tuen die druiden aber sie geben den Horden hexenmeistern die schuld
die allianz kommt da fein raus ...komischerweise
*überlegt*
ja gut die druiden haben ja auch nur mit den orc hexenmeistern eine schlachte ... bekantschaft gemacht!


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

[Druiden geben auch Schatttenmagier die Schuld.]
[Genau so wie ein Menschenpaladin einen Schatttenmagier sofort töten würde.]


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

[du erzählst mir da nichts neues^^]


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

[Ja aber warum sagt du es dann oben mit deinen Char?]


----------



## Hochschwinge (17. August 2010)

*Hochschwinge setz sich an den Tisch wo alle anderen sitzen*
*Bestellt sich ein Dalaran Wein,und fragt Ohfeliaa..wie es ihr denn heute gehen würde,sie sieht so mitgenommen aus*


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

[da hast du etwas falsch verstanden]
[@hochschwinge sag einfach oh hallo junge elfe wie geht es euch ihr seht so mitgenommen aus oder sowas in der art]
*überlegt*
recht gut
*spielt ein karte*
möchtest du mit spielen??


----------



## Amraam (17. August 2010)

*das flirende etwas hopst quer über den tisch zu den neuangekommenen nachtelfen*


----------



## Hochschwinge (17. August 2010)

*schaut zu Ohfeliaa rüber*
Ja ich würde gerne einmal mitspielen


----------



## Deck5 (17. August 2010)

*nimmt alle karten und mischt während des mischens ein 2. karten deck dazu*
Ich mach das für gleiche chancen
*erklärt dem druiden das spiel*
Du fängst an druide


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2010)

*lächelt den Druiden begrüßend an und nimmt ihr Blatt auf*


----------



## Hochschwinge (17. August 2010)

*Nimmt die karten in die Hand und schaut Alle in der Runde an*
So na dann mal Los


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*legt eine eher nicht so gute Karte und mustert den Druiden*


----------



## Hochschwinge (18. August 2010)

*legt eine normale Karte von nicht großer Zahl und setzt sein Pokerface auf *


----------



## Deck5 (18. August 2010)

*legt ein ass*
*grinst sieges sicher*


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*grinst*
Wer kann, der muss.
*legt einen Joker*
Auch wenn ich ihn mir lieber aufgehoben hätte.


----------



## Deck5 (18. August 2010)

*grinst*
zum glück ist mein plan aufgegangen
*legt noch eine karte diesmal einen joker*


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*lacht*
Jetzt tu mal langsam, ja? "zum Glück ist mein Plan aufgegangen"... Willst du uns hinterhältig erstechen? 
Mit der Jokerkarte totwerfen wie mit einem Wurfstern?


----------



## Deck5 (18. August 2010)

*überrannt*
momentmal das sag ich immer so was für einen  grund hätte ich echt das ach egal evrgesstes einfach ich sasge es in letzter zeit halt einfach zu oft
*traurig*


----------



## Soladra (18. August 2010)

*bemerkt, dass sie einen wunden Punkt getroffen hat, und lächelt versöhnlich*
Ich glaub, ich versteh schon.


----------



## Lethior (18. August 2010)

*verschwindet in einer nach altem Fisch riechenden Wolke*

[Hab im Moment nur begrenzt Zeit und werde deshalb erstmal hier aussteigen. Ich seh zu, dass ich bald wieder hier dazu komme]


----------



## Deck5 (26. September 2010)

*wacht auf als sie sieht das ihre karten  von ihren tränen durchtränkt sind*
uff was war das ich bin einfach so ein geschlafen mhh ich glaube ich gehe mal
*geht raus während ein zwerg krieger rein kommt *

occ das ist drenn  guckt auf die beschreibung von ihm im flimmernden naruoc off


----------



## Soladra (26. September 2010)

*sieht ziemlich zerknirscht aus*
Ach du Sch...


----------



## Deck5 (26. September 2010)

*sieht das auf dem isch noch karten liegen *
kann ich noch mitspielen ??
He Wirt gib mir mal ein bier!!
*setzt sich ungefragt an den tisch*


----------

